# Nouveaux iPod. Ractions



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Pour reccueillir vos impressions ce soir 

(Pour ce qui le souhaitent, salon ichat : macgeneration)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

est-ce qu'il y aura une retransmission en direct ?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Septembre 2007)

Rendez-vous tout &#224; l'heure pour les r&#233;actions &#224; chaud. Pour l'instant, et pour quelques heures encore, nous n'en sommes qu'au stade des rumeurs et autres bruits de couloir.

La keynote pourra &#234;tre suivie quasiment en direct via la page sp&#233;ciale de MacGeneration.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

plusieurs sites qui permettent de suivre la keynote : 
http://keynote.macg.co/
http://keynote.mac4ever.org/
http://www.macbidouille.com/event/event.php
http://live.gizmodo.com/
http://keynote.pomgraphik.info/
http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/05/steve-jobs-live-apples-the-beat-goes-on-special-event/


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

AS ferm&#233;


----------



## xao85 (5 Septembre 2007)

Mais c'est qu'il y a peu de post ici!


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

ca va venir Xao tinquietes donc pas ...


----------



## samoussa (5 Septembre 2007)

Ah c'est pas la folie du 07 août dernier :love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

c'est pas le m&#234;me sujet non plus


----------



## xao85 (5 Septembre 2007)

Normal ça concerne pas le mac là!


----------



## samoussa (5 Septembre 2007)

c'est m&#234;me molo


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> plusieurs sites qui permettent de suivre la keynote :
> http://keynote.macg.co/
> http://keynote.mac4ever.org/
> http://www.macbidouille.com/event/event.php
> ...



Quel pour vous le meilleur site pour pouvoir voir ( ou se rendre compte du resultat ) la keynote ? Le site apple store ou les sites proposés par paulmuzellec ? ( si c'est les sites apparuts precedemment, quel est le meilleur site ?   ).


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Septembre 2007)

MacG biensûr :style:


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

tu verra rien sur lapple store lol ! il est ferme
perso le dernier est bien ! ou mac4ever !
suis sur les 2 en ce moment !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

http://keynote.mac4ever.org/


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

oui, vous avez raison, m4ever, mais pour macgé, le lien ne fonctionne pas.

ps ( mac4ever; elle est ou la retransmission en francais et direct :hein: :sleep: :rateau:  )


----------



## acidjack (5 Septembre 2007)

c'est parti!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Septembre 2007)

Engadget a dit:
			
		

> 9:57am - "Good morning ladies and gentlemen, welcome to this special Apple event. We'd like everyone to take a moment to turn off ALL electronic devices." Apparently this special privilege is reserved Stevie, and Stevie alone. Well, this isn't an airplane, and if they think we're NOT going to liveblog this, they've got another thing coming. But yeah, we'll def switch off our ringers.


J'aime beaucoup :love:


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

bon et bien a tout a l heure la conf a commenc&#233; !!!  en &#233;sp&#233;rent un tactil geek inside

pour parler juste de la conf ichat -->   macgeneration2


----------



## msinno (5 Septembre 2007)

ca demarre tres fort


----------



## badboyprod (5 Septembre 2007)

New itunes tonight. Possibilite de creer ses propres sonneries pour l'iphone.


----------



## fable (5 Septembre 2007)

Le nouvel ipod! Le nouvel ipod! Le nouvel ipod :rateau: :love:  moi je dis full screen tactil 

Mon 4G 20go est mort pil hier       

cfr: http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=82192


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## badboyprod (5 Septembre 2007)

"Our ringtones are going to cost just $.99 in addition to the song." 
Allez va falloir payer la sonnerie en plus de la chanson telecharge!! Abusez!!


----------



## ideoblc (5 Septembre 2007)

Et il n'est pas possible de l'avoir en video en direct?


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Septembre 2007)

T'imagines le serveur qu'il faudrait!


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

ideoblc a dit:


> Et il n'est pas possible de l'avoir en video en direct?



non, trop de connexion, elle sera disponible dans quelques jours via apple.com

C'est un peu commerçant leur 1 dollar de plus sur les sonneries tout de même :hein:


----------



## badboyprod (5 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> non, trop de connexion, elle sera disponible dans quelques jours via apple.com
> 
> C'est un peu commerçant leur 1 dollar de plus sur les sonneries tout de même :hein:


 
Claire c'est abuse meme!!


----------



## ideoblc (5 Septembre 2007)

deja 2h15 du matin ici T_T tanpis, j'aurais le plaisir de decouvrir tout plus tard...


----------



## Nicosun (5 Septembre 2007)

Si j'investi dans l'iphone c'est clair que je ne mettrais que les sonnerie de base 1$ en plus du morceau acheté sur Itunes ça va faire doubler le prix ça


----------



## Staby (5 Septembre 2007)

"- nouvelle gamme pour les vacances (celles de la rentrée ? )"

Comment ca pour les vacances..?:mouais:


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

today we're going to refresh or replace EVERY single product in this lineup to get ready for this holiday season


yeah :style:


----------



## xao85 (5 Septembre 2007)

Ca sent bon: new shuffle, new nano!


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Nouvel iPod nano !!!

edit : grill&#233;


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ca sent bon: new shuffle, new nano!



shuffle pas trop de changements...


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

240 ppp !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

il est moche ce nano. :mouais:


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

bon et le vrai ipod, il va &#234;tre cover clow avec osx ou non ?


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

les fakes étaient donc les vrais.......


----------



## fable (5 Septembre 2007)

Pas de nouvel ipod tout court ?

120go ?

Full screen ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> il est moche ce nano. :mouais:


 

pas d'accord


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2007)

Je ne trouve pas &#231;a si cher ces ringtones. Quand je vois combien les autres les vendent. Pr&#234;t de 3&#8364;


----------



## Nicosun (5 Septembre 2007)

moi je le trouve plutot sympa sauf cette couleur bizarre


----------



## Pooley (5 Septembre 2007)

3 plus le cout de connection au wap ma chere ^^

pis il est tres beau ce nouveau nano (moi je suis la pour le video mais bon on va etre franc quand même avec le ptit gfrere  )


----------



## tyler_d (5 Septembre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas ça si cher ces ringtones. Quand je vois combien les autres les vendent. Prêt de 3



mouais, mais bon ça coute encore moins cher (0 euro) de les faires soit meme en 2 clic avec audiocity par exemple...


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Les proportions de l'ipod ne sont ce qu'elles etaie,nt et je trouve les nouvelles bien moins choisis. Il fait moins petit comme ca.


----------



## zebweb (5 Septembre 2007)

ou peut on suivre la keynote en direct ?


----------



## Pooley (5 Septembre 2007)

petit et trapu


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Oui, a peut pr&#232;s sur m4ever


----------



## Nicosun (5 Septembre 2007)

ici


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2007)

zebweb a dit:


> ou peut on suivre la keynote en direct ?



http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/05/steve-jobs-live-apples-the-beat-goes-on-special-event/


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Batterie +1


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

Suivre aussi la conf sur le salon ichat :>     macgeneration


----------



## WebOliver (5 Septembre 2007)

zebweb a dit:


> ou peut on suivre la keynote en direct ?



Oui, depuis le Moscone Center de San Francisco.


----------



## fable (5 Septembre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas &#231;a si cher ces ringtones. Quand je vois combien les autres les vendent. Pr&#234;t de 3&#8364;


Enti&#232;rement d'accord, sauf que si tu poss&#232;de d&#233;ja la chanson sur ton iphone (ipod) tu peux pas l'utilis&#233; comme sonnerie, alors que tu l'a d&#233;ja pay&#233;e...

C'est sa le souci, tu paye une fois la chanson, une fois la sonnerie mais bon je doute pas qu'un pti malin va trouv&#233; un combine


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

il est moche ce nano. vraiment moche, d'un point de vue design le rapport vertical horizontal est moche.


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/05/steve-jobs-live-apples-the-beat-goes-on-special-event/



Raa, horrible :mouais: :rateau: :rose: on dirait un zune, c'est mal parti


----------



## fable (5 Septembre 2007)

zebweb a dit:


> ou peut on suivre la keynote en direct ?


ici: http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Raa, horrible :mouais: :rateau: :rose: on dirait un zune, c'est mal parti



Faudra le voir en vrai, et puis le noir je l'aime bien..les autres couleurs ..bof...


----------



## gwena (5 Septembre 2007)

euh c moi ou alors c'est vraiment naze que ce soit le meme prix, la meme capacit&#233; et la meme dur&#233;e pour la batterie??
parce que bon un &#233;cran plus grand et coverflow c'est bien gentil mais on s'en tapotte un peu je trouve...

c'est vrai qu'en plus il fait un petit peu cheap, mais en meme temps il a un cot&#233; plus "abordable"


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> il est moche ce nano. vraiment moche, d'un point de vue design le rapport vertical horizontal est moche.



100% d'accord avec toi il est vraiment pas beau on dirai un gadget pour les gamins


----------



## Tonton Nestor (5 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Raa, horrible :mouais: :rateau: :rose: *on dirait un zune*, c'est mal parti



Je me disais bien qu'il me rappeler quelque chose...

Maintenant on attend le "vrai" iPod".


----------



## fable (5 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Raa, horrible :mouais: :rateau: :rose: on dirait un zune, c'est mal parti


Je dirais plutot qu'il ressemble aux trucs de chez "creative"


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Question capacit&#233;, rien que pour la musique c'est juste 8Go .


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

J'ai compris !!!
le nano prends l'&#233;cran de l'ipod vid&#233;o
et l'ipod vid&#233;o prends l'&#233;cran de l'iphone :style:


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Nouvel iPod !!!!!!!!!! 80 et 160


----------



## Tonton Nestor (5 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> J'ai compris !!!
> le nano prends l'écran de l'ipod vidéo
> et l'ipod vidéo prends l'écran de l'iphone :style:



Non.


----------



## iantoine (5 Septembre 2007)

L'ipod touch est confirmer steve a renommer la gamme ipod ipod classic pour ne pas preter confusion par rapport aux autres modele tout est dit dans cette phrase !!!!!!!


----------



## Orphanis (5 Septembre 2007)

Tonton Nestor vous "z'utes" tort. Ce nano est moche mais c'est une laideur singuliére bien plus avancée que celle du zune...


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> J'ai compris !!!
> le nano prends l'écran de l'ipod vidéo
> et l'ipod vidéo prends l'écran de l'iphone :style:



si seulement ...  :rose:


----------



## manustyle (5 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Nouvel iPod !!!!!!!!!! 80 et 160



Tin, j'ai pas plus de 100Go de songs !


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

one more thing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yououououo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fable (5 Septembre 2007)

Hahahahaha!

Bon, maintenant le "VRAI" ipod siouplai


----------



## pim (5 Septembre 2007)

C'est vrai qu'il n'est pas beau, ainsi petit et trapu, alors que l'ancien &#233;tait fin et &#233;lanc&#233;. Pourtant ce nouveau nano est bien plus proche que l'ancien, dans le ratio longueur/largeur, du nombre d'or, gage de la beaut&#233; absolue. Nous devrions donc tous le trouver beau. N'est-ce pas &#233;trange ?


----------



## verazano (5 Septembre 2007)

dis donc le serveur de macgé est en rade j'ai l'impression 

mais sinon terrible pour l'instant cette apple events


----------



## Orphanis (5 Septembre 2007)

ça sent fortement le nouvel ipod dédié à la vidéo...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (5 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> si seulement ...  :rose:




En fait, c'est encore mieux que ça !! Un nouvel iPod différent du "Classic" !! :love:


----------



## iantoine (5 Septembre 2007)

ce confirmer l'ipod touch va apparaitre


----------



## fable (5 Septembre 2007)

iantoine a dit:


> L'ipod touch est confirmer steve a renommer la gamme ipod ipod classic pour ne pas preter confusion par rapport aux autres modele tout est dit dans cette phrase !!!!!!!


Je pense aussi! Maintenant faut voir le prix, pcq plus grand &#233;cran= plus cher


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Ca suffit maintenant je sais qu'il y a un nouveau zune, mais l'iPod !!


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

Enfin l'iPod touch !! je suis super content depuis le temps


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

19:32
iPod Touch !!!


----------



## yzykom (5 Septembre 2007)

19h32  



> iPod Touch !!!
> 
> - même taille que l'iPhone
> - même écran
> - mais plus fin


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Iphone ipod   , meme design :hein:


----------



## totoffff (5 Septembre 2007)

ENFIN


----------



## manustyle (5 Septembre 2007)

iTouch, ca veut dire qu'on peut le toucher ? 

je suis dehors --------->


----------



## lifenight (5 Septembre 2007)

Yess !!! manque plus qu'une date de l'iphone pour l'europe


----------



## pim (5 Septembre 2007)

Yes ! 160 Go !


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Decidement, je prefere les fakes nano, sur la page d'accueil de macg&#233; .


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

YEAH !!!!!
et une fonction wifi ??????


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Suivre aussi la conf sur le salon ichat :>     macgeneration



:mouais: c'est mort 

edit : mageneration c'est mort


----------



## Pooley (5 Septembre 2007)

se sont pas foul&#233;s sur le design...  dommage... tant pis vais le prendre quand m&#234;me


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> :mouais: c'est mort




j'y suis il y a plein de monde

-> regarde sur macgeneration ou sinon regarde sur macgeneration2  un 2eme salon


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Ils ont licencier les designer j'usqu'a l'instant tr&#232;s bons pour ca !!! ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Attendez de le voir en vrai ou d'avoir de meilleures photos avant de critiquer le design


----------



## manustyle (5 Septembre 2007)

Mais vous voyez ou les photos, je vois rien


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

J'aime bcp ces nouveaux Nano.


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

Calendar, Clock, Contacts, Settings... Photos, and same zooming interface as the iPhone.

*YEAH LE WIFI !!!!!*


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

mais il y a mieux....
tout metal,a  part l' antenne ???????

edit, wifi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/05/steve-jobs-live-apples-the-beat-goes-on-special-event/


----------



## zebweb (5 Septembre 2007)

/Users/MacGeo/Desktop/dsc_7637.jpg

new iPod Touch exactement comme l'iPhone mais plus fin


----------



## gwena (5 Septembre 2007)

http://keynote.pomgraphik.info/index.php


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2007)

Moi, je les trouves g&#233;niaux tous ces iPod.


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Le wifi &#224; l'air de creer des probl&#232;mes de connection.


----------



## fpoil (5 Septembre 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> Mais vous voyez ou les photos, je vois rien


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2007)

le newton est de retour ! :love:


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

Safari sur iPod


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Septembre 2007)

Safari dans l'iPod Touch :love: :love: :love:


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Safari et youtube


----------



## xao85 (5 Septembre 2007)

Ipod 6G et Touch qe demander de mieux???


----------



## manustyle (5 Septembre 2007)

arrgh ca y est je le vois, trop beau le ipod touch !!! :love:


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

il semble terrible cet iPod tactile.


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## manustyle (5 Septembre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Safari dans l'iPod Touch :love: :love: :love:



oui pour pouvoir visiter tes porn-sites préférés


----------



## Dark Farmer (5 Septembre 2007)

ça serai sympa qu'avec le wifi on puisse aller sur iTunes stores


----------



## fwedo (5 Septembre 2007)

J'ADORE CES KEYNOTE !!!! c'est la classe !!!


----------



## lifenight (5 Septembre 2007)

Apple Inc tue tout !!!! Superbe Keynote !!!


----------



## Aladisse (5 Septembre 2007)

ils auraient pu retoucher un tantinet le design (l'ecart au dessus de l'ecran surtout), on dirait un iphone pour les pauvres.


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

(cit: itunes store sur ipod)


ben voyons....


----------



## xao85 (5 Septembre 2007)

Caché les carte banquaires??? Ya til qqun qui peut me la prendre, jai trop peur de faire une bétise!


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> il semble terrible cet iPod tactile.


Ohhhh oui, reste à connaître le prix :rateau:


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ipod 6G et Touch qe demander de mieux???


pas plus de 500$ ????


----------



## xao85 (5 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> pas plus de 500$ ????



et 60Go de capacité


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Cach&#233; les carte banquaires??? Ya til qqun qui peut me la prendre, jai trop peur de faire une b&#233;tise!


donne donne ...



			
				mac4ever a dit:
			
		

> vous pouvez aller faire une petite pause-pip, c'est la d&#233;mo de l'iPhone sans Phone


c'est moyen ca non ?


----------



## fwedo (5 Septembre 2007)

je table sur 400 euros...
le truc qui te fait hésiter avec l'iphone


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

Yeah Le Top !!!!!!
Bon Faut Attendre Noel Maintenant


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Le prix Le prix Le prix Le prix Le prix Le prix !!!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

Ben il ne sera pas donné j'imagine mais bon vu la bête.


----------



## r0m1 (5 Septembre 2007)

je viens de commander un nouvel imac, je me prépare pour l'iphone.... je deviens geek de plus en plus.... j'en veux un aussi comme ça !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## gwena (5 Septembre 2007)

"bizarrement l'action apple descend" j'adore les commentaires de pomgraphik


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Cach&#233; les carte banquaires??? Ya til qqun qui peut me la prendre, jai trop peur de faire une b&#233;tise!



Je ne pense pas que les nouveaux iPod seront dans l'offre &#233;tudiant de cet ann&#233;e non.?


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Caché les carte banquaires??? Ya til qqun qui peut me la prendre, jai trop peur de faire une bétise!


Moi j'veux bien te la prendre mais c'est &#224; tes risques et p&#233;rils...


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

8 et 16 go

il a INTERET a etre fin !

299 et 399


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

> 22H d'autonomie en audio
> - 5H en vid&#233;o
> - disponible en Europe et partout dans le monde
> - m&#234;me connecteur que l'iPod


zut moi qui voulait le prendre pour mes 3 jours de bus ... la batterie a lair ledg... lol
pas grave jai encore mon nano G1 pour 14heures

8 et 16 Go pour : 350 a 400 max je pense !

edit : encore moins cher que je pensais !!! dls balle !!!!1


----------



## gwena (5 Septembre 2007)

haha quel con steve, 300 et 400$ pour 8 et 16Go super!!! L O L


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Septembre 2007)

8 Go et 16 Go, un poil court quand même   mais qu'il est :love: :love: :love:


----------



## fwedo (5 Septembre 2007)

300 et 400 dollars


----------



## zebweb (5 Septembre 2007)

pareil, on on achetera l'ipod touch avec ta carte, c'est vraiment sympa de ta part. On en attendait pas moins


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

8GO et 16GO
- 299$ et 399$

&#231;a me semble correcte.
Bon quand ils en feront un de 80 Go, je prendrais.


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Prix, PARFAIT PARFAIT PARFAIT PARFAIT PARFAIT PARFAIT


----------



## r0m1 (5 Septembre 2007)

les prix sont à la hauteur... pas de philantropie...


----------



## Pooley (5 Septembre 2007)

foutage de gueule moi j'dis...
j'espere que l'ipod classique existe en U2 &#231;a me suffira...


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Fin septembre dispo, et derri&#232;re chrom&#233; !!!

itunes wifi store


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Septembre 2007)

Ben je préfère mon iPod.


----------



## zebweb (5 Septembre 2007)

a ce prix la, autant attendre l'iphone


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

one more thing Itunes wifi store !!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dark Farmer (5 Septembre 2007)

Des orellettes bluethoo?


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> foutage de gueule moi j'dis...
> j'espere que l'ipod classique existe en U2 ça me suffira...


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

au fait le zune a baiss&#233; de prix il y a quelques heures   

ce nouvel ipod est EXACTEMENT ce que j'attendais, reste plus qu'un client im et hop la classe  !!!!!


----------



## Pooley (5 Septembre 2007)

ah y a un one more thing... ptetre leopard?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Septembre 2007)

Dark Farmer a dit:


> Des orellettes bluethoo?



Oui, en orange si possible.


----------



## xao85 (5 Septembre 2007)

Jattends quils fasse 80go également et j'achète!


----------



## gwena (5 Septembre 2007)

le prix pour cette capacit&#233; c'est naze!
autant avoir un petit &#233;cran si c'est juste pour avoir 8Go c'est du gachi!


----------



## r0m1 (5 Septembre 2007)

c'est une confirmation, fini le blanc immaculé chez apple, place au noir chromé et alu


----------



## pim (5 Septembre 2007)

Ah dommage de ne pas sortir cet iPod tactile avec un vrai plus par rapport &#224; l'iPhone : 80 Go ou m&#234;me 160 Go de stockage ! Quitte &#224; ce qu'il soit l&#233;g&#232;rement plus gros. L&#224; du coup c'est "simplement" un iPhone moins...


----------



## fpoil (5 Septembre 2007)

vu les capacites du touch , c'est surement de la memoire flash &#224; l'int&#233;rieur plutot qu'un dd, non ?


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

gwena a dit:


> le prix pour cette capacité c'est naze!
> autant avoir un petit écran si c'est juste pour avoir 8Go c'est du gachi!



benh voyons.....


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

y a peut etre nu emplacement carte ?? non, je crois pas


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> c'est une confirmation, fini le blanc immaculé chez apple, place au noir chromé et alu






:hein:  j'arrive pas a m'en passer...


----------



## iantoine (5 Septembre 2007)

whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo et un ipod touch commander pour tonton antoine !!!!!!!!

et m$$$e il arrive fin septembre


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Pour la capacit&#233;, c'est vraiment du pourri, c'est 10 fois moins que le miens.


----------



## trevise (5 Septembre 2007)

J'en ai rêvé, Apple l'a fait. Je voulais un Iphone sans le téléphone, ça y est c'est fait. Retenez-moi où je fais un malheur !!


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Septembre 2007)

On peut acheter de la musique avec cet iPod touch par WiFi. AAAHhhh, c'est exactement ce qu'il me manquait! :sleep:


----------



## macmaniac (5 Septembre 2007)

16 go!! c meme pas la taille de mes photos.comment avoir musique photos et videos en même temps comme sur un iPod video. En plus ils se sont pas foulé pour le look.
! c le meme que l'iPhone. TRèS mauvais produit. De plus l'ancien nano était bien mieux.ca sert à quoi d'avoir la video sur un nano??on a l'ipod video pour ça ou on peut mettre TOUES les videos et pas deux seulement!


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Pour la capacit&#233;, c'est vraiment du pourri, c'est 10 fois moins que le miens.



c'est m&#234;me halluciant .... pourquoi si peu.???


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2007)

iPod Touch va bénéficier des mêmes hack que ceux destinés à l'iPhone...

la communauté de developpeurs va décupler !!!!


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

macmaniac a dit:


> 16 go!! c meme pas la taille de mes photos.comment avoir musique photos et videos en même temps comme sur un iPod video. En plus ils se sont pas foulé pour le look.
> ! c le meme que l'iPhone. TRèS mauvais produit. De plus l'ancien nano était bien mieux.ca sert à quoi d'avoir la video sur un nano??on a l'ipod video pour ça ou on peut mettre TOUES les videos et pas deux seulement!


si tu veux balader toute ta biblio photo et son et video ... achete un ordi portable ... pas un appareil de 130g


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

je veux de la *VOIP s'il vous plaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit* 

et au revoir les operateur telecom


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

On se vante d'avoir de la video,photo musique et pour le meme prix on obtient 10 fois moins bien.....:hein:


----------



## lifenight (5 Septembre 2007)

macmaniac a dit:


> 16 go!! c meme pas la taille de mes photos.comment avoir musique photos et videos en même temps comme sur un iPod video. En plus ils se sont pas foulé pour le look.
> ! c le meme que l'iPhone. TRèS mauvais produit. De plus l'ancien nano était bien mieux.ca sert à quoi d'avoir la video sur un nano??on a l'ipod video pour ça ou on peut mettre TOUES les videos et pas deux seulement!




Et alors ? imagine les ados qui veulent mettre des vidéos sur un nano plus abordable, il y a le classic pour la haute capacité


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2007)

WAHOOOO. Tous ces iPod sont g&#233;niaux.


----------



## Pooley (5 Septembre 2007)

chais pas pourquoi mais steve me déçois énormement en ce moment... j'ai même pas envie d'attendre Leo pour commander mon Mbp... trop peur d'être déçu...

ça sera un ipod classique 80go pour ma part... noir de préference.

apple baisse... c'est dommage.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

Petite question, combien coûtait le premier iPod 5 Go ?


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> On se vante d'avoir de la video,photo musique et pour le meme prix on obtient 10 fois moins bien.....:hein:


Tu as juste un écran multitouch et un accès internet via Wifi. À part ça...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> c'est même halluciant .... pourquoi si peu.???



Peut-être que la mémoire flash de plus de 16Go est hors de prix et qu'un disque dur diminuerait fortement l'autonomie.


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

C'est fini


----------



## pim (5 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> c'est même halluciant .... pourquoi si peu.???



Simplement pour le garder super fin et avec une bonne autonomie, malgré la présence du Wifi. En soit c'est déjà un tour de force, malheureusement largement occulté par les suprématies représentées par l'iPod Classic et ses 160 Go, et l'iPhone et son concept tout en un.


----------



## Pierrou (5 Septembre 2007)

Wow ! 

Holy Crap ! ( si je puis m'essprimer ainsi ) :affraid:

Moi qui songeait remplacer mon iPod, je pense que &#231;a va se faire l&#224;... Sans compter que les prix ont baiss&#233; 


EDIT: par contre, le design des Nano et des Classic fait un peu trop mastoc, je trouve... :sick:


----------



## zebweb (5 Septembre 2007)

le prix etait de 300 euros, je l'ai encore et il marche toujours aussi bien. Pas pres de changer ou alors ce sera pour l'iphone


----------



## fredop (5 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> (cit: itunes store sur ipod)
> 
> 
> ben voyons....



Oui, on a vu :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> apple baisse... c'est dommage.



Ben qu'est-ce qu'il te faut alors? :hein:


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> je veux de la *VOIP s'il vous plaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit*
> 
> et au revoir les operateur telecom


 
moi aussi mais je crois quon reve non ?
quid du connecteur ?
il a pas parle du jack ? juste du dock ...
bizarre ca :mouais:


----------



## Alfoo (5 Septembre 2007)

Apple TV devrait pouvoir utiliser le iTMS Wifi... NON ?


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

A quand la revision du site apple ? je voudrais quand meme voir si mac4ever n'est pas en train photoshoper &#224; mort .


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)




----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2007)

Il a l'air sympa, l'ipod touch... :love: :love: :love: 

Hésite maintenant à se faire plaisir....


----------



## Bionik (5 Septembre 2007)

OUAAAAAAAAA !!! Je comprends de moins en moins ceux qui se disent déçus ????
Il y'a de quoi satisfaire tout le monde : des nanos avec de nouvelles foncitons, une nouvelle interface, des iPod classic avec hausse des capacités de stockages, nouvelle interface, coverflow etc... et un ipod Touch qui devient du coup un vrai petit assistant portable et un appareil communiquant pour 50$ de plus qu'un iPod.

Y'en a qui veulent vraiment le c*l de la cremière en plus.

Mois je dis bravo Mr, bien son Job's lui tiens


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Meme connecteur que l'ipod actuel, c'est ecrit


----------



## Alfoo (5 Septembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Il a l'air sympa, l'ipod touch... :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Hésite maintenant à se faire plaisir....



je prefere attendre le iPhone


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> On se vante d'avoir de la video,photo musique et pour le meme prix on obtient 10 fois moins bien.....:hein:



Mais bordel vous &#234;tes &#224; la masse ?

Si tu veux un iPod "classique" avec en plus 
CoverFlow
- Plus fin que le pr&#233;c&#233;dent
- Tout en m&#233;tal
- Noir et argent&#233;
- Capacit&#233;s de 160 Go et 80 Go 

Pour le mod&#232;le 80 Go
- 5 heures de vid&#233;o
- il est plus fin que l'actuel 80 Go
- 249$

Pour le mod&#232;le 160 Go
- 40 000 chansons dans votre poche
- 40 heurs de son
- 7 heures de vid&#233;o
- il est plus &#233;pais que le nouveau 80 Go, mais plus fin que l'actuel 80 Go
- 349$

C'est moins bien, c'est plus cher ?
NON !!!!!
Le Nano c'est pareil, il est mois cher et offre en plus la vid&#233;o, merde, ce n'est pas mal.



Si tu veux le dernier cri, tactile, etc, etc c'est plus cher mais TU N'ES PAS OBLIGE DE LE COMMANDER !!!!!!!!!

Moi j'aime bien une grosse capacit&#233;, 80 Go minimum, &#231;a me permet de sauvegarder un dossier important, et bien pour la version tactile, j'attendrais, &#231;a finira pas sortir. 

Bordel , &#231;a me gonfle vos j&#233;r&#233;miades.


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2007)

I love le iPod Touch...:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## zebweb (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Petite question, combien coûtait le premier iPod 5 Go ?



300 je l'utilise encore


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Donc OSX est en français et le clavier adapté. :love::love::love:


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

C'est quoi ce partenariat starbucks ?


----------



## fpoil (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Petite question, combien coûtait le premier iPod 5 Go ?



3400 balles non? le mien fonctionne toujours... 1/4 d'heure d'autonomie  

sinon il va falloir choisir : iphone ou ipod touch ? dur... 

si voip, ipod touch à coup sur... 

sinon ipod touch tout de suite puis cadeau et iphone


----------



## pim (5 Septembre 2007)

Bionik a dit:


> OUAAAAAAAAA !!! Je comprends de moins en moins ceux qui se disent déçus ????
> Il y'a de quoi satisfaire tout le monde



C'est vrai que Apple augmente son offre sans augmenter ses prix. Cependant je vais attendre d'avoir les appareils dans le creux de la main, pour voir vraiment lequel est le plus sexy


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2007)

zebweb a dit:


> 300 je l'utilise encore



ajoute 150 et tu y es


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Mais bordel vous êtes à la masse ?
> 
> Si tu veux un iPod "classique" avec en plus
> CoverFlow
> ...




D'ailleur, vous avez des photos du nouveau ipod classic ?


----------



## Nicosun (5 Septembre 2007)

trés belle gamme d'ipod, faut que je resiste jusqu'a l'iphone :hein:


----------



## Pooley (5 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben qu'est-ce qu'il te faut alors? :hein:



rester aux anciennes valeurs d'un point de vue design 
ipod classique qui est tout de même pas si mal que ça (même si certains râlent pour al vidéo) et l'ancien design des imacs par exemple.

j'ai du mal avec la nouvelle ligne de conduite d'apple ne m'en veux pas


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2007)

Le partenariat avec Starbucks, c'est g&#233;nial &#231;a aussi.
Vivement qu'il y en ai dans toute la France et pas que a Paris


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> D'ailleur, vous avez des photos du nouveau ipod classic ?


----------



## trevise (5 Septembre 2007)

Ce que j'apprécie, c'est que Apple garde l'Ipod classique, ainsi il y en a pour tous les goûts. Vous pleurez parce que l'Ipod touch ne fait que 8 Go, achetez un Ipod classique. L'Ipod touch est radicalement différent, vous avez une idée de combien couterait 160 Go en mémoire flash ?


----------



## r0m1 (5 Septembre 2007)

Bon le nano en photo n'a pas l'air terrible... un peu mastoc comme ça a été dit, et il fait un peu jouet... par contre l'ipod touch est magnifique !!!  il offre une belle alternative pour ceux qui ne voulaient pas craquer pour un iphone (soit pour des raisons d'opérateur ou des raisons financières)


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2007)

Bon , c'est fini .

@++


----------



## Pooley (5 Septembre 2007)

Ce que j'appr&#233;cie, c'est que Apple garde l'Ipod classique, ainsi il y en a pour tous les go&#251;ts. Vous pleurez parce que l'Ipod touch ne fait que 8 Go, achetez un Ipod classique. L'Ipod touch est radicalement diff&#233;rent, vous avez une id&#233;e de combien couterait 160 Go en m&#233;moire flash ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

abstient toi de toute estimation pour ne pas choquer les &#226;mes sensibles ^^


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> ajoute 150 et tu y es



exactement, 450 euros.
En quelques années, on en a bcp plus pour moins cher, faut remettre les choses "à leurs places".

Au fait, que je sache, un iPod, c'est un luxe, ce n'est pas indispensable à la vie alors les hauts cris de certains...


----------



## zebweb (5 Septembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> ajoute 150 et tu y es



non 300, j'ai encore la facture, achete l'ete 2002.
Celui a 450 etait le 10 Go

Pour l'autonomie, elle est encore de 3h env


----------



## Pierrou (5 Septembre 2007)

Hum... partenariat avec Starbucks... 

Je me marre doucement...


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> rester aux anciennes valeurs d'un point de vue design




les petites annonces sont faites pour toi !


----------



## r0m1 (5 Septembre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Hum... partenariat avec Starbucks...
> 
> Je me marre doucement...



future ligne de cafetières wifi siglée du logo apple ....


----------



## laurent_iMac (5 Septembre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Le partenariat avec Starbucks, c'est génial ça aussi.
> Vivement qu'il y en ai dans toute la France et pas que a Paris



Comme les MacDo ?

Ah non ! Please !


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

zebweb a dit:


> non 300, j'ai encore la facture, achete l'ete 2002.
> Celui a 450 etait le 10 Go
> 
> Pour l'autonomie, elle est encore de 3h env



Le tout premier faisait 5 Go uniquement à sa sortie non ?


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

Free access to the store while at Starbucks.

trop cool, bon direction glasgow pour visiter le nouveau apple center, puis arret au starbuck situé en bas du bureau 

et dire que je vais aller bosser sur un projet pour starbuck dans un mois à amsterdam, ah ah ah


----------



## trevise (5 Septembre 2007)

Et le partenariat avec Chez Marcel, le bar d'en face, avec les chansons de Licence 4 en exclu sur l'ITMS ?


----------



## gwena (5 Septembre 2007)

si Apple d&#233;cidait de baisser un peu ses marges elle pourrait tr&#233;s bien sortir un iPod Touch u peu plus gros que 16Go...

si peu de capacit&#233; pour un &#233;cran aussi grand et avec du touch c'est un peu nourrir les cochons avec de la confiote mon p'tit! (comme dirait mon arri&#232;re arri&#232;re m&#233;m&#233


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2007)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Comme les MacDo ?
> 
> Ah non ! Please !



OH SI. Le seule endroit ou le café est potable. SI SI...


----------



## iYogi (5 Septembre 2007)

Bon c'est pas mal tout ça, encore de beaux jours poiur Apple !


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

trevise a dit:


> Et le partenariat avec Chez Marcel, le bar d'en face, avec les chansons de Licence 4 en exclu sur l'ITMS ?



c'est pas en exclu c'est exclu


----------



## Pierrou (5 Septembre 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> future ligne de cafetières wifi siglée du logo apple ....



S'ils les vendent au prix de leur matos, ça va faire cher le cawa... :rateau:

Pis ça se trouve on pourra acheter que du café sur le Store et ce sera que du café starbucks et... 
Bon j'arrête...


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Le tout premier faisait 5 Go uniquement à sa sortie non ?



Oui, c'est celui la que j'ai. Dispo uniquement en 5Go.


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Le tout premier faisait 5 Go uniquement à sa sortie non ?



Yes, juste 5Go et la prise FireWire sur le haut


----------



## laurent_iMac (5 Septembre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> OH SI. Le seule endroit ou le café est potable. SI SI...



Peut-être en tout cas le serveur de courrier .Mac a explosé là
Il est HS :-(


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Yes, juste 5Go et la prise FireWire sur le haut



:love: :love:


----------



## macmaniac (5 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> si tu veux balader toute ta biblio photo et son et video ... achete un ordi portable ... pas un appareil de 130g



Non c ce que j''ai avec mon Ipod 80 Go .Toute ma musique (8go), toutes mes photos (17,5 Go soit 10700 photos) et une 30 aine d'épisode de séries et de films. Donc toute ma vie numérique. Si faut synchro à chaque sortie


----------



## Nicosun (5 Septembre 2007)

c'est bien joué pour faire de l'economie d'echelle sur ces fameux ecran et sur les memoires flash, les prix risque de chuter rapidement dans les 6 prochain mois héhé pour la sortie Russe de l'iphone


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

_399 dollars l' iPhone 8GO !_ La grande nouvelle


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

Baisse de prix de l'iPhone. :love:


----------



## Nicosun (5 Septembre 2007)

tiens cela va plus vite que prévu


----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2007)

Les annonces matériels sont sympas. mais alors le partenariat avec Starbuck. je ne vois pas trop l'intêret (surtout pour nous petit français)

J'aime bien aller chez starbuck quand je suis à londres mais bon c'est léger quand même.

Le wifi Gratuit.... whaaa....  

Quitte à avoir une vrai couverture wifi, autant s'allier avec MacDo. mais question image de marque c'est pas ca !!!


----------



## Pierrou (5 Septembre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> c'est bien joué pour faire de l'economie d'echelle sur ces fameux ecran et sur les memoires flash, les prix risque de chuter rapidement dans les 6 prochain mois héhé pour la sortie Russe de l'iphone


Han, bien vu, j'y avais pas pensé... D'ailleurs le iPhone 8go vient de passer à 399 dollars... Mon dieu, la prophétie se réalise ! Chiens de capitalistes fanachistes :rateau:


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

399 dollars l'iPhone 8GO !


je reve la non ??????????????


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Baisse de prix de l'iPhone. :love:



Cool


----------



## macmaniac (5 Septembre 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Et alors ? imagine les ados qui veulent mettre des vidéos sur un nano plus abordable, il y a le classic pour la haute capacité



Pour moi  l'intéret du nano c'était d'avoir un baladeur ultra comact pour écouter de la musique. Ce qui me chagrine ici c que pour avoir la video, ils sont changé les dimensions.Il sera nettement moins pratique pour loger dans une poche. Et 8GO pour mettre de la musique ET de la video, t'as interet à selectionner UNE video a chaque sortie. Tu parles d'une galère!
La gamme d'ipod n'est pus cohérente du tout.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

macmaniac a dit:


> Non c ce que j''ai avec mon Ipod 80 Go .Toute ma musique (8go), toutes mes photos (17,5 Go soit 10700 photos) et une 30 aine d'épisode de séries et de films. Donc toute ma vie numérique. Si faut synchro à chaque sortie



Pareil, c'est une sauvegarde sympa que j'ai presque toujours avec moi.
Le 160 Go est super pour ça car avec deux trois document important en plus, on rempli vite 80 Go


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2007)

Pour mettre quelques petits clips, c'est largement suffisant 8Go


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Baisse de prix de l'iPhone. :love:



la mouette ?   :rose:


----------



## laurent_iMac (5 Septembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Quitte à avoir une vrai couverture wifi, autant s'allier avec MacDo. mais question image de marque c'est pas ca !!!



Tu m'étonnes après l'appareil serait fissa tout gras


----------



## samoussa (5 Septembre 2007)

bon bah voila c'est fini!! Vous l'avez votre ipod touch moiti&#233; d&#233;cevant, totalement prohibitif  enfin si on peut installer skype...


----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2007)

macmaniac a dit:


> Pour moi  l'intéret du nano c'était d'avoir un baladeur ultra comact pour écouter de la musique. Ce qui me chagrine ici c que pour avoir la video, ils sont changé les dimensions.Il sera nettement moins pratique pour loger dans une poche. Et 8GO pour mettre de la musique ET de la video, t'as interet à selectionner UNE video a chaque sortie. Tu parles d'une galère!
> La gamme d'ipod n'est pus cohérente du tout.



Faut pas exagerer, d'après les photos pas de problème pour rentrer dans une poche :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

macmaniac a dit:


> La gamme d'ipod n'est pus coh&#233;rente du tout.



Pourquoi? Tu ach&#232;tes un iPod classic et tu es content!


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Les annonces matériels sont sympas. mais alors le partenariat avec Starbuck. je ne vois pas trop l'intêret (surtout pour nous petit français)


les seuls marchés sur lequel starbuck n'est pas présent est l'italie et la france.
quand ils arriveront ils arriveront en masse, c'est leur principe.


----------



## acidjack (5 Septembre 2007)

et vous pensez que l'iphone serait a 300&#8364; a sa sortie en europe alors?


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> la mouette ?   :rose:



ça vient ça vient :rose: ..quelques petits ennuis techniques indépendant de ma volonté


----------



## samoussa (5 Septembre 2007)

acidjack a dit:


> et vous pensez que l'iphone serait a 300 a sa sortie en europe alors?



J'espere bien avec une reprise de mes points fid orange et si je resigne pour 2 ans...49,99 chez carrefour:love:


----------



## Pierrou (5 Septembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> le partenariat avec Starbuck. je ne vois pas trop l'intêret (surtout pour nous petit français)
> 
> J'aime bien aller chez starbuck quand je suis à londres mais bon c'est léger quand même.
> 
> ...



Ya quelques Starbucks à Paname, je crois... Bon sont aps beaucoup et ils doivent surtout attirer les touristes ricains ou anglais qui ont le mal du pays, m'enfin... 

Faudrait qu'ils trouvent un truc français pour un partenariat... 

Flunch?


----------



## woulf (5 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> les seuls marchés sur lequel starbuck n'est pas présent est l'italie et la france.
> quand ils arriveront ils arriveront en masse, c'est leur principe.



Y'en a déjà à Paris des Starbucks, et dans d'autres villes aussi il me semble.


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

tu peux gar&#231;on


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Septembre 2007)

Mouhahaha j'aimerai bien voir la tête de ceux qui viennent de payer 600 $ leur iPhone 



naas a dit:


> les seuls marchés sur lequel starbuck n'est pas présent est l'italie et la france.


Les seuls pays où il y avait déjà du vrai café avant :rateau:


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

Incroyable ces baisses de prix dans toute la gamme !!!  (sauf le shuffle). Je trouve que Steve à encore fait fort ce soir. 
Mais me voilà bien ennuyé : j'aurai bien acheté le nouveau nano, mais là... je me vois dans l'obligation de me procurer le tactile.... (et ça m'évitera de claquer 1000 euros dans 2 ans d'un abonnement chez orange pour l'iphone....)


----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> les seuls marchés sur lequel starbuck n'est pas présent est l'italie et la france.
> quand ils arriveront ils arriveront en masse, c'est leur principe.



Espérons  

L'iphone à 300 euros ce serait le rêve


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2007)

acidjack a dit:


> et vous pensez que l'iphone serait a 300 a sa sortie en europe alors?



Possible


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

j'ai 300 euros mais j'h&#233;site entre le touch et le nano :S c'est la date qui me fait h&#233;siter...


----------



## Bionik (5 Septembre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> Incroyable ces baisses de prix dans toute la gamme !!!  (sauf le shuffle). Je trouve que Steve à encore fait fort ce soir.
> Mais me voilà bien ennuyé : j'aurai bien acheté le nouveau nano, mais là... je me vois dans l'obligation de me procurer le tactile.... (et ça m'évitera de claquer 1000 euros dans 2 ans d'un abonnement chez orange pour l'iphone....)



C'est clair, fin septembre iPod Touch est mien (la fonction téléphone de l'iPhone n'était pas l'argument décisif de l'achat donc avec ce nouveau Pod le choix est fait)


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Possible



A 300 euros, ça risque de devenir très très tentant. 
Bon, j'ai promis que je ne craquerais pas sur l'iPhone.


----------



## fpoil (5 Septembre 2007)

c'est clair que les geeks qui ont payé leur iphone 8go à 600 dollars doivent l'avoir mauvaise

et 399 euros pour l'iphone 8go rend l'ipod touch 16go déjà moins interessant 

maintenant est ce que je vais tenir jusqu'à noel


----------



## Nicosun (5 Septembre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> c'est clair que les geeks qui ont payer leur iphone 8go à 600 dollars doivent l'avoir mauvaise



oauip mais ils l'ont


----------



## Bionik (5 Septembre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> c'est clair que les geeks qui ont payer leur iphone 8go à 600 dollars doivent l'avoir mauvaise



L'effet REV A


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> c'est clair que les geeks qui ont payer leur iphone 8go à 600 dollars doivent l'avoir mauvaise



C'est ça être Geek.


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> A 300 euros, ça risque de devenir très très tentant.
> Bon, j'ai promis que je ne craquerais pas sur l'iPhone.



T'es foutu !


----------



## fredop (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Mais bordel vous êtes à la masse ?
> 
> Si tu veux un iPod "classique" avec en plus
> CoverFlow
> ...



C'est ce qui s'appelle raler pour raler...J'ai vu exactement la même chose avec l'imac alu et il y aura exactement la même chose avec l'imac bronze ou l'ipod neoclassic fait de pur esprit. 

J'avoue cependant etre un peu déçu, je m'attendais à l'équivalent de l'ipd touch mais avec les capacités du classic. Du coup, ça donne à réfléchir. Mais de là à dire que "c'est nul" et tutti quanti... ;-)


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> T'es foutu !



héhé, je crois aussi.


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

va falloir attendre une hypothetique annonce a lapple expo avant de se decider pour l'Ipod Touch...
du canada je crois que mon HTC P3600 va bientot avoir un copain : Ipod touch


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

fredop a dit:


> J'avoue cependant etre un peu déçu, je m'attendais à l'équivalent de l'ipd touch mais avec les capacités du classic. Du coup, ça donne à réfléchir. Mais de là à dire que "c'est nul" et tutti quanti... ;-)


Moi pas, si il avait sorti un iPod multitouch 80 Go ou mieux, 160 Go, je n'aurais pas résisté.


----------



## fpoil (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> C'est ça être Geek.



maintenant si l'iphone avait été disponible en europe en aout j'aurais surement été un des décus de septembre  

apple peut faire un geste pour les early adopters (bien qu'ils soient nombreux) : 200$de debate sur l'achat d'un ipod


----------



## fredop (5 Septembre 2007)

trevise a dit:


> Et le partenariat avec Chez Marcel, le bar d'en face, avec les chansons de Licence 4 en exclu sur l'ITMS ?



Excellent et je suis pour...si un tel partenariat parvient jusqu'à Chez Leon, rue de Lisly à Paris


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

entre un ipod nano que j'ach&#232;te ce soir &#224; 150 et un ipod touch que j'ach&#232;terais 300 euros &#224; la fin du mois, que me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> entre un ipod nano que j'ach&#232;te ce soir &#224; 150 et un ipod touch que j'ach&#232;terais 300 euros &#224; la fin du mois, que me conseillez-vous ?


Bah mon vieux va falloir que tu voie en fonction de ton usage, parce que sans rien savoir on peut pas trop t'aider.

Sinon fais comme moi, n'ach&#232;te rien (&#231;a co&#251;te moins cher) et attends de voir ce qu'il y a de neuf dans iTunes 8. :rateau:


----------



## Nicosun (5 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> entre un ipod nano que j'achète ce soir à 150 et un ipod touch que j'achèterais 300 euros à la fin du mois, que me conseillez-vous ?



c'est simple si le budget ne compte pas, il te reste qu'a regarder la portabilité.


----------



## fredop (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Moi pas, si il avait sorti un iPod multitouch 80 Go ou mieux, 160 Go, je n'aurais pas résisté.




ah ben moi non plus . Mais débourser 300 euros pour quelques gigas sachant que mon ipod 20g en est déja à 12...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> entre un ipod nano que j'achète ce soir à 150 et un ipod touch que j'achèterais 300 euros à la fin du mois, que me conseillez-vous ?



Demande à SMG.


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

Bionik a dit:


> C'est clair, fin septembre iPod Touch est mien (la fonction téléphone de l'iPhone n'était pas l'argument décisif de l'achat donc avec ce nouveau Pod le choix est fait)



surtout qu'un téléphone tout le monde en a déjà un.... (et puis j'ai toujours eu peur d'un éventuel prix prohibitif de l'abonnement...) 

ça faisait longtemps que j'attendais un ipod à 16 Go pour laisser tomber mon viel ipod première génération à 5GO (oui, car 8GO ça n'était pas assez pour moi, et je ne voulais pa s non plus me trimballer un ipod à disque dur...) : et le jour ou Steve annonce un 16 Go, il y ajoute un écran tactile et le Wifi ???  j'appelle ça une KEYNOTE DE REVE, tout simplement...  

(bon, faut que j'appelle mon banquier, maintenant, car faut encore que je trouve 1200 euros de plus pour le nouvel imac...)


----------



## Aladisse (5 Septembre 2007)

je suis content, depuis l'annonce de l'iphone (qui commence à dater) rien de ce qui a été annoncé par apple ne me fait envie ni ne correspond à mes besoins. des economies. ouf !


----------



## iota (5 Septembre 2007)

Salut.



Foguenne a dit:


> héhé, je crois aussi.


Ils ont pensés à toi...
La taille du nano a été réduite pour que junior puisse faire mumuse avec 

Sinon, sympa les nouvelles annonces d'iPod malgré, peut-être, un petit manque de folie pour l'iPod classique.

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Demande à SMG.




héhéhéhhéhéhéhé


----------



## xao85 (5 Septembre 2007)

L'apple store est tjs pas ouvert???


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Vidéo

iPod iTouch


----------



## titilaherote (5 Septembre 2007)

Savez vous s'il y a des fonctions d'agenda, contact, google earth,...

Est il un iphone sans t"l"phone ou ipod avec l'IHM de l'Iphone ?


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Ils ont pens&#233;s &#224; toi...
> La taille du nano a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;duite pour que junior puisse faire mumuse avec



Bonne id&#233;e, je vais me prendre un Nano vert pour Joujou. 
(j'aime le mod&#232;le vert modo.  )


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

franchement cet ipod est trop terrible, vraiment, ils ont r&#233;ussi a encore une fois monter la barre un cran au dessus de tous les autres, creative ou zune ou autres, vraiment l&#224; je craque :rateau:

c'est dommage qu'il soit le m&#234;me prix que la machine a laver qui vient de tomber en rade :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> c'est simple si le budget ne compte pas, il te reste qu'a regarder la portabilité.



portabilité ? moi le seul truc qui me fait hésiter c'est la date de sortie :mouais: 
et les rayures  le reste je préfère entièrement le touch...
Je crois que je vais attendre ^^


----------



## fredop (5 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Vidéo
> 
> iPod iTouch



Bien vu le dénichage de la vidéo


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

http://movies.apple.com/movies/us/a...uch/features/apple_ipodtouch_tour_848x480.zip
attention 252 Mo


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

Sympa quand même le nouveau iPod classique.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

L'iPod Nano, l'iPod des modos. 






le modèle vert bien entendu.


----------



## Pierrou (5 Septembre 2007)

Ah ouais, sont beaux ! :love:

SUr les premi&#232;res photos, zavaient l'air un peu moche.. 


EDIT: les classic sont beaux... les nano j'aime moins :sick:


----------



## xao85 (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> L'iPod Nano, l'iPod des modos.
> 
> 
> 
> le modèle vert bien entendu.



mdr, ils ont pensé aux modos, qu'ils st gentils! Je t'ai pas vu cher Foguenne sur Ichat!!!


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

Sympas les couleurs des nouveaux Shuffles.


----------



## Poutchi (5 Septembre 2007)

Je prédit que l'iPod Touch va faire un flop..

Ce n'est qu'un iPhone Allégé pour 100$ de différence franchement...moi je l'achèterai pas.


----------



## tyler_d (5 Septembre 2007)

titilaherote a dit:


> Savez vous s'il y a des fonctions d'agenda, contact, google earth,...
> 
> Est il un iphone sans t"l"phone ou ipod avec l'IHM de l'Iphone ?



c'est vrai que ça serait pas mal ! calendrier ça serait la moindre des choses vu qu'il  y est sur l'ipod classic...

belle keynote pour l'ipod !


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Sympa quand même le nouveau iPod classique.




Mais ils sont tous sympa !!!!  
j'ai envie de tous les avoirs, là !!! 

(tiens, c'est marrant, l'action Apple chute de presque 4 % depuis la fin de la keynote !! Ils n'ont rien dans la tete, ces investisseurs !!! )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> Je pr&#233;dit que l'iPod Touch va faire un flop..



C'est vrai que les marketeux d'Apple sont des nuls.


----------



## Tangi (5 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je suis vraiment étonné qu'autant de monde soit déçu par le "nouveau" design du nano. C'est vraiment une question de goût, j'aime beaucoup en ce qui me concerne. On peut pas dire que ce soit une révolution pour autant, c'est pour ça que ça m'étonne qu'il déplaise autant, j'ai pas souvenir que l'ancien est provoqué autant de commentaires négatifs ...

...


----------



## xao85 (5 Septembre 2007)

Oui &#231;a va &#234;tre dur de faire un choix... surtout quand on sait que l'iphone baisse de prix...


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> Je prédit que l'iPod Touch va faire un flop..
> 
> Ce n'est qu'un iPhone Allégé pour 100$ de différence franchement...moi je l'achèterai pas.




Et 50 euros d'abonnement par mois pendant 2 ans, c'est gratos, peut être ????   Moi j'ai fait mon choix : je garde mon abonnement chez Virgin mobile et je me jete sur l'ipod touch...


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

tech specs Ipod touch :
Input and output

Dock connector
3.5-mm stereo headphone jack
in the box : Stand  ??
C'est quoi ca ? un support pour le laisser en display a la maison ??


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> Je prédit que l'iPod Touch va faire un flop..
> 
> Ce n'est qu'un iPhone Allégé pour 100$ de différence franchement...moi je l'achèterai pas.



Mais c'est un terminal wifi pour voir ses email google et tes sites favoris !!
avec tes contacts, c'est pas juste un IPOD 

oh les gars vous réalisez ce qu'apple vient de présenter là c'est IMMENSE !


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> Je prédit que l'iPod Touch va faire un flop..
> 
> Ce n'est qu'un iPhone Allégé pour 100$ de différence franchement...moi je l'achèterai pas.



oh oui, n'oublie pas le prix de l'abonnement téléphonique dans ton calcul, parce que sinon, ça n'est pas très juste... 

(40 euros pendant 2 ans ça fait presque 1000 euros...)


----------



## Jacou (5 Septembre 2007)

Yes, quand même y'a pas mal de chose ce soir
Pour moi, le plus énoooorme c'est quand même la chute du prix de l'iPhone, 200 $, il passe à 399 $  c'est vraiment énorme ça.
Ceux qui l'ont payé 599 $ vont l'avoir mauvaise, c'est clair, mais bon, c'est le prix pour la nouveauté un peu non ? Genre :" j've être le premier à l'avoir" lol

Aprés, je ne doute pas qu'il feront un jour un iPod Touch 250 Go, et c'est celui là que j'achèterai lol

Bien @ vous


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Mais c'est un terminal wifi pour voir ses email google et tes sites favoris !!
> avec tes contacts, c'est pas juste un IPOD
> 
> oh les gars vous réalisez ce qu'apple vient de présenter là c'est IMMENSE !



meuh non, c'est pas immense.... 

C'EST ENOOOOOORME !!!!!  :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Mais c'est un terminal wifi pour voir ses email google et tes sites favoris !!
> avec tes contacts, c'est pas juste un IPOD
> 
> oh les gars vous réalisez ce qu'apple vient de présenter là c'est IMMENSE !



Oui. Surtout le rapprochement iPod Touch/iPhone en terme de prix.
Ca va faire hésiter.


----------



## Poutchi (5 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Mais c'est un terminal wifi pour voir ses email google et tes sites favoris !!
> avec tes contacts, c'est pas juste un IPOD
> 
> oh les gars vous r&#233;alisez ce qu'apple vient de pr&#233;senter l&#224; c'est IMMENSE !



bah oui l'iPhone fait pareil 

pour l'abonnement oui mais vous le payez chez n'importe quel op&#233;rateur ^^


----------



## fredop (5 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> Je prédit que l'iPod Touch va faire un flop..
> 
> Ce n'est qu'un iPhone Allégé pour 100$ de différence franchement...moi je l'achèterai pas.



On en reparle dans quelques semaines ?


----------



## Aladisse (5 Septembre 2007)

[/SIZE]





Samus a dit:


> oh oui, n'oublie pas le prix de l'abonnement téléphonique dans ton calcul, parce que sinon, ça n'est pas très juste...
> 
> (40 euros pendant 2 ans ça fait presque 1000 euros...)



oui mais on n'en sait rien du prix de l'abonnement. et... à ce que je sais tous ceux qui ont un telephone portable ont aussi un abonnement, non ? apple va pas non plus offrir les communications.

si vous voulez être juste, comptez aussi le prix que coute 160go de musique pour en remplir l'ipod.
comment ça, vous payez pas votre musique ?


----------



## Nicosun (5 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> portabilité ? moi le seul truc qui me fait hésiter c'est la date de sortie :mouais:
> et les rayures  le reste je préfère entièrement le touch...
> Je crois que je vais attendre ^^



si ce n'est que ça alors attends, parceque franchement je ne voyais pas ou tu voulais en venir :rateau: tu parlait pas de wifi, pas de la lisibité de l'ecran, la memoire est identique.

l'ecran ? je n'ai vais aucun mauvais retour pour le moment, il doit être solide


----------



## webstar (5 Septembre 2007)

quel sera le prix en france du nano 4 go ?


----------



## iota (5 Septembre 2007)

Sinon, quelqu'un sait si ils ont des écrans brillants les nouveaux iPod  

  :modo:

@+
iota


----------



## woulf (5 Septembre 2007)

Autrement dit, ils offrent une alternative à l'iphone pour tous les pays oubliés par la commercialisation de l'iphone...

Avec la généralisation des hot spots wifi un peu partout, cet ipod devient réellement une alternative à l'iphone.

Il va s'en vendre...


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

faudrait pouvoir rajouter de quoi faire de la Voip au Touch... lol
imagine la gueule des operateurs de telephonie mobile...


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Sinon, quelqu'un sait si ils ont des écrans brillants les nouveaux iPod :??:
> 
> :modo:
> 
> ...




Ils ont mis une vitre, à retirer avec une mini ventouse...


----------



## aurel99 (5 Septembre 2007)

très bien tout ca mais il est où Mail dans iPod Touch?


----------



## tungchao (5 Septembre 2007)

Les photos de l'iPod Touch par EnGadget et celles de l'iPod Nano


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

L'AS est toujours fermé... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> faudrait pouvoir rajouter de quoi faire de la Voip au Touch... lol
> imagine la gueule des operateurs de telephonie mobile...



Et il lui faudrait un micro


----------



## iota (5 Septembre 2007)

aurel99 a dit:


> tr&#232;s bien tout ca mais il est o&#249; Mail dans iPod Touch?


Safari + Gmail 
Et les applis ajax compatibles iPhone.

@+
iota


----------



## blafoot (5 Septembre 2007)

... Simple question ... la nouvelle interface des nouveaux iPod ( le nano et le "classic" ) est ce qu'il sera dispo en upgrade du firmware des anciens iPod ( 5G)


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Septembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Demande &#224; SMG.


 mouarf 



naas a dit:


> http://movies.apple.com/movies/us/a...uch/features/apple_ipodtouch_tour_848x480.zip
> attention 252 Mo


Mais pourquoi le mettre dans un zip, ils sont **** ou quoi ? Comme si &#231;a permettait de gagner le moinde ko sur une vid&#233;o&#8230; 



Tangi a dit:


> Je suis vraiment &#233;tonn&#233; qu'autant de monde soit d&#233;&#231;u par le "nouveau" design du nano. C'est vraiment une question de go&#251;t, j'aime beaucoup en ce qui me concerne. On peut pas dire que ce soit une r&#233;volution pour autant, c'est pour &#231;a que &#231;a m'&#233;tonne qu'il d&#233;plaise autant, j'ai pas souvenir que l'ancien est provoqu&#233; autant de commentaires n&#233;gatifs ...


Idem, je le trouve plut&#244;t sympa, surtout  le mod&#232;le (PRODUCT) RED&#8230; quoique&#8230; il est devenu un peu PINK :hein: . Et plus compact, c'est plus facile &#224; mettre dans la poche 



Samus a dit:


> Et 50 euros d'abonnement par mois pendant 2 ans, c'est gratos, peut &#234;tre ????   Moi j'ai fait mon choix : je garde mon abonnement chez Virgin mobile et je me jete sur l'ipod touch...


Clair, je switche chez virgin mobile sans engagement d&#232;s demain. Mais pas d'iPod touch ; pour moi rien ne vaut le shuffle 



blafoot a dit:


> ... Simple question ... la nouvelle interface des nouveaux iPod ( le nano et le "classic" ) est ce qu'il sera dispo en upgrade du firmware des anciens iPod ( 5G)


&#8230; Simple r&#233;ponse &#8230; non


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> ... Simple question ... la nouvelle interface des nouveaux iPod ( le nano et le "classic" ) est ce qu'il sera dispo en upgrade du firmware des anciens iPod ( 5G)



A mon avis, tu peux te gratter... :sleep:


----------



## pim (5 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Mais c'est un terminal wifi pour voir ses email google et tes sites favoris !!
> avec tes contacts, c'est pas juste un IPOD
> 
> oh les gars vous réalisez ce qu'apple vient de présenter là c'est IMMENSE !



Ce que je réalise, c'est qu'avant d'investir dans un iPod touch, il est urgent d'attendre de voir combien Orange va vendre l'iPhone, et avec quel abonnement. Après ce sera un simple calcul


----------



## Liyad (5 Septembre 2007)

Surrement pas ... sa serait "anti-commercial" 

Prochaine achat : l'iPod Touch ^^

Willou


----------



## Aladisse (5 Septembre 2007)

tungchao a dit:


> Les photos de l'iPod Touch par EnGadget et celles de l'iPod Nano



concernant le design je retire ce que j'ai dit, il est beaucoup plus fin que l'iphone. superbe.


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

Ca y est, L'AS est ouvert, bande de cèpes... :sleep:


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ca y est, L'AS est ouvert, bande de cèpes... :sleep:


Et toujours pas d'iTunes 8 alors que tout le reste est &#224; jour :mouais:
On m'aurait menti ? :rose:


----------



## tyler_d (5 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ce que je réalise, c'est qu'avant d'investir dans un iPod touch, il est urgent d'attendre de voir combien Orange va vendre l'iPhone, et avec quel abonnement. Après ce sera un simple calcul



c'est clair !

mais attendant, il est trop beau, ça va être dur de resister ! 

il meme plus beau que l'iphone (le contour plus foncé)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Mais pourquoi le mettre dans un zip, ils sont **** ou quoi ? Comme si ça permettait de gagner le moinde ko sur une vidéo



Pour forcer le téléchargement.


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ce que je réalise, c'est qu'avant d'investir dans un iPod touch, il est urgent d'attendre de voir combien Orange va vendre l'iPhone, et avec quel abonnement. Après ce sera un simple calcul



J'espère que ce sera dans le respect de la légalité, c'est-à-dire sans verrouillage durable. 

Pour le prix, bah tu t'en fous, toi, tu as des réductions sur tout... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

bon moi je vais l'acheter d&#232;s que je peux et je le recevrai le 29/09 =D
en plus comme &#231;a j'ai le temps de r&#233;unir les sous...


----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2007)

Clair il est plus mat, plus pro....

haaaaaa:rateau:


----------



## iota (5 Septembre 2007)

Je sais pas si vous avez regard&#233; les vid&#233;os avec la nouvelle interface des iPod nano et classic, c'est vraiment sympa.

Un bon cru cette nouvelle gamme.

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Safari + Gmail
> Et les applis ajax compatibles iPhone.
> 
> @+
> iota



Un peu dommage qu'il n'y ai pas mail quand même.


----------



## dem1980 (5 Septembre 2007)

le tarif est assez elevé
la fonction gsm ne coute que 100 de plus


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Septembre 2007)

&#231;a va etre dur de ne pas craquer sur l'ipod touch avant la sortie de l'iphone...


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Septembre 2007)

dem1980 a dit:


> le tarif est assez elevé
> la fonction gsm ne coute que 100 de plus



et 2 ans d'abonnement chez orange ou sfr...


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Je sais pas si vous avez regardé les vidéos avec la nouvelle interface des iPod nano et classic, c'est vraiment sympa.
> 
> Un bon cru cette nouvelle gamme.
> 
> ...




Absolument. Il y a du choix et que du bon. A part les prix élevés, comme d'hab...


----------



## LALLES (5 Septembre 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Autrement dit, ils offrent une alternative à l'iphone pour tous les pays oubliés par la commercialisation de l'iphone...
> .



Là, je crois que tu vas un peu vite .... on ne sait rien de plus concernant la commercialisation de l'iphone....

une chose est sûr , c'est que si APPLE veut atteindre les 1 % du marché mondial avec l'iphone... il devra surement le proposer rapidemment non simlocké et dans d'autres pays ....en cause, la concurrence et l'ipod touch qui risque en effet de faire hesiter certains a prendre dorénavant l'iphone... mais bon c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## iota (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Un peu dommage qu'il n'y ai pas mail quand m&#234;me.


Compr&#233;hensible, histoire de ne pas cannibaliser trop l'iPhone.
De plus, pas de forfait edge illimit&#233; comme pour l'iPhone, donc c'est un peu moins int&#233;ressant que sur l'iPhone.

@+
iota


----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2007)

Par contre en france, le touch est facturé 309 euros...


----------



## Alfoo (5 Septembre 2007)

de toute facon noel approche ce qui entraienra surement une baisse de prix des nouveaux modeles et peut etre l 'pparition d'un modele 32 et 64 GO pour le iTouch  au prix du 8 et 16 actuels.
La vente masive de iPod touch va faire fondre le prix de la flash


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Absolument. Il y a du choix et que du bon. A part les prix élevés, comme d'hab...


À part le shuffle qui paraît de plus en plus cher par rapport à la concurrence, je trouve les prix tout à fait honnêtes.



gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour forcer le téléchargement.


Quelque soit leur server web, ils peuvent envoyer des informations dans l'en-tête pour forcer le téléchargement (header() en php). Enfin, c'est eux qui payent la bande passante.


----------



## thecrow (5 Septembre 2007)

Ils sont pas mal les nouveaux Ipods...

Mais bon 16Go pour l'Ipod touch c'est un peu, peu!! quand on trimbale toute la bibliothèque... 

Sinon pour le reste ça me semble tout à fait correct...

En attendant que le store belge ouvre on va voir ailleur pour avoir une idée des prix


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

L'iPod Nano est pas mal MAIS IL MANQUE TOUJOURS LA RADIO BANDE DE RADIN

L'iPod Touch est tout simplement inutile, il vaut mieux avoir un iPhone


----------



## Poutchi (5 Septembre 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> Ils sont pas mal les nouveaux Ipods...
> 
> Mais bon 16Go pour l'Ipod touch c'est un peu, peu!! quand on trimbale toute la bibliothèque...
> 
> ...



le store belge est ouvert


----------



## tyler_d (5 Septembre 2007)

chez moi le store FR fait planter safari ! super !


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> c'est clair !
> 
> mais attendant, il est trop beau, ça va être dur de resister !
> 
> il meme plus beau que l'iphone (le contour plus foncé)




Si ça se trouve, ce salaud de Steve Jobs va nous proposer un Iphone (pour l'europe) avec la 3G illimitée (compris dans un abonnement à tarif raisonnable  ..)  

Alors là je serais presque deg, avec mon ipod touch !!! 

Arrghhh ça serait trop dur de choisir, dans ce cas !!!


----------



## Nicosun (5 Septembre 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> chez moi le store FR fait planter safari ! super !



ha je suis pas seul j'ai eu peur surtout que le store Fr, ils ont oubliés les nouveaux ipod


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> chez moi le store FR fait planter safari ! super !



Même chose avec FF. Il y a trop de monde qui a la carte bleue qui démange ? :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## nerval2005 (5 Septembre 2007)

Il est vraiment magnifique cet Ipod Touch. Id&#233;al aussi pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer ses mails


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Un peu dommage qu'il n'y ai pas mail quand même.



gmail


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> En attendant que le store belge ouvre on va voir ailleur pour avoir une idée des prix



*




*

                             Interface multitouche révolutionnaire
Ecran couleur de 3,5 pouces
Wi-Fi (802.11b/g)
Safari, YouTube et iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store
8 mm d'épaisseur
                               	Expédié sous:  	By September 28th 	  
                              	 		Livraison gratuite 	  
                                                              Eur 299,00
                                 (Eur 247,11 HT)

*



*

                             Interface multitouche révolutionnaire
Ecran couleur de 3,5 pouces
Wi-Fi (802.11b/g)
Safari, YouTube et iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store
8 mm d'épaisseur
                               	Expédié sous:  	By September 28th 	  
                              	 		Livraison gratuite 	  
                                                              Eur 399,00
                                 (Eur 329,75 HT)


----------



## Liyad (5 Septembre 2007)

Bon perso, la design du nouvelle iPod nano : grosse deception. Même les couleurs sont vraiment ignoble ... 

L'ipod "classic" dommage qu'il y est encore un DD, le design ne me plais pas non plus.

Ipod Shuffle, je n'ai jamais accroché. Pas d'écran c'est handicapant quand on a 800 musics ...

Et l'iPhone, le prix de l'abonement me reviendrais trop chère, je suis fou amoureux de l'iPod Touch ^^

Willou


----------



## thecrow (5 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> le store belge est ouvert



Ben, je n'arrive pas à y accéder... Toujours la page de modifications....




tyler_d a dit:


> chez moi le store FR fait planter safari ! super !





divoli a dit:


> Même chose avec FF. Il y a trop de monde qui a la carte bleue qui démange ? :mouais: :sleep:



Idem, il fait planter safari... il y a plus que probablement trop de monde...


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> gmail


Bah c'est vrai que quand t'as plusieurs comptes mail, ce serait plus pratique d'avoir une application que de devoir se taper tous les webmails un par un.



Liyad a dit:


> Ipod Shuffle, je n'ai jamais accroch&#233;. Pas d'&#233;cran c'est handicapant quand on a 800 musics ...


Mais Apple &#224; pens&#233; &#224; toi: il n'a pas assez de capacit&#233; pour y mettre 800 morceaux


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> L'iPod Nano est pas mal MAIS IL MANQUE TOUJOURS LA RADIO BANDE DE RADIN


Absolument. Je n'ai jamais compris une telle aberration...


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> L'iPod Nano est pas mal MAIS IL MANQUE TOUJOURS LA RADIO BANDE DE RADIN
> 
> L'iPod Touch est tout simplement inutile, il vaut mieux avoir un iPhone



Pas si inutile que ça. 
D'autant plus que je suppose que 90 % des gens qui achètent un iphone ont déjà un abonnement téléphonique, non ?  (ça aurait été mon cas : et je suis sur que l'abonnement de l'iphone chez orange sera plus cher que les 26 euros (avec sms illimités) que je paie chez virgin...)
Et puis l'Ipod Touch reste... un ipod.... Il n'est donc pas inutile en soi...


----------



## thecrow (5 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




merci... 
Quelqu'un peut me dire s'il y aura des offres Mac + Ipod pour la rentrée? Comme aux US


----------



## Poutchi (5 Septembre 2007)

moi jsuis peut-être le seul mais j'aime vraiment pas cet iPod "Touch"..

Ils se sont vraiment pas cassé le cul: ils ont retirés l'antenne GSM, enlevé 5 applications et Tadaaaa "iPod Touch"!

Regardez la présentation, c'est vraiment la MEME CHOSE que l'iPhone  Non vraiment j'accroche pas..je vois pas l'interêt de cette gamme..


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> Pas si inutile que ça.
> D'autant plus que je suppose que 90 % des gens qui achètent un iphone ont déjà un abonnement téléphonique, non ? (ça aurait été mon cas : et je suis sur que l'abonnement de l'iphone chez orange sera plus cher que les 26 euros (avec sms illimités) que je paie chez virgin...)
> Et puis l'Ipod Touch reste... un ipod.... Il n'est donc pas inutile en soi...


 
Oui c'est vrai qu'il répond à un autre besoin, je le comprend bien.

Mais bon je reste sur ma déception qu'il manque la radio. Car c'est vraiment ce point qui me répugne


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> L'ipod "classic" dommage qu'il y est encore un DD



Sinon tu peux attendre 2012, quand sortiront les premieres mémoires flashs à 160 Go ...


----------



## thecrow (5 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> moi jsuis peut-être le seul mais j'aime vraiment pas cet iPod "Touch"..
> 
> Ils se sont vraiment pas cassé le cul: ils ont retirés l'antenne GSM, enlevé 5 applications et Tadaaaa "iPod Touch"!
> 
> Regardez la présentation, c'est vraiment la MEME CHOSE que l'iPhone  Non vraiment j'accroche pas..je vois pas l'interêt de cette gamme..



ce qui est sur c'est que ça fera une rentrée d'argent en plus car si l'iphone reste avec la carte SIM bloqué, pas mal de monde dont moi ne changeront pas d'opérateur téléphonique juste pour avoir un iphone....

mais tout ça reste à voir avec le développement de l'iphone en europe...


----------



## nerval2005 (5 Septembre 2007)

Franchement, je craque vraiment pour l'Ipod Touch. C'est bizarre, je ne suis pourtant pas un fan inconditionnel &#224; tout prix des produits Apple, mais l&#224; je dois dire que ce petit dernier est de toute beaut&#233;. Et comme j'ai d&#233;j&#224; un t&#233;l&#233;phone qui me satisfait amplement ... Mon choix est vite fait


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Mais bon je reste sur ma déception qu'il manque la radio. Car c'est vraiment ce point qui me répugne



Il ne reste plus qu'à rajouter un récepteur externe soi-même. Mais ça fait ch*ier quand même...


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Mais bon je reste sur ma déception qu'il manque la radio. Car c'est vraiment ce point qui me répugne



Y'aura toujours la radio par internet, avec le Wifi !! c'est déjà mieux que rien, non ? (et puis nul doute qu'un accéssoire tiers verra le jour dans .. quelques semaines... (il y a bien un prise ou un port quelconque sur le Touch, non ? )


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> mais tout ça reste à voir avec le développement de l'iphone en europe...



Et surtout avec les dispositions légales en vigueur. Espérons que cette dérive "microsoftique" de l'iPhone ne perdure pas...


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

la radio ? via la telecommade sur le fil... 30 euros en accessoire... dispo depuis des annees !


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> la radio ? via la telecommade sur le fil... 30 euros en accessoire... dispo depuis des annees !



Le probl&#232;me, c'est qu'il faut justement d&#233;penser 30 euros pour &#231;a. Ce n'est pas normal...


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> la radio ? via la telecommade sur le fil... 30 euros en accessoire... dispo depuis *des* annees !


Très exactement une et demi


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

si la radio fait tant defaut c'est un bon compromis non ?


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

Une chtite mousse ?


----------



## leskimo (5 Septembre 2007)

cest bon, les prix en france sont affichés 309  ipod touch


----------



## dodobis (5 Septembre 2007)

nerval2005 a dit:


> Franchement, je craque vraiment pour l'Ipod Touch. C'est bizarre, je ne suis pourtant pas un fan inconditionnel &#224; tout prix des produits Apple, mais l&#224; je dois dire que ce petit dernier est de toute beaut&#233;. Et comme j'ai d&#233;j&#224; un t&#233;l&#233;phone qui me satisfait amplement ... Mon choix est vite fait


Je voudrais bien craquer sur l'ipodtouch comme vous mais la video reste inaccessible avec ce message d'erreur :
************************************************
La page &#8220;Apple - iPod touch - Guided Tour - Large&#8221; tente de charger un module Internet nomm&#233; &#8220;QuickTime Plug-In 7.2&#8221;, mais le chargement du module a &#233;chou&#233;.
************************************************
Pourtant j'ai bien pr&#233;sents dans ma librairie ET dans la biblioth&#232;que partag&#233;e DEUX plug-in QT dont un pour le Web :QuickTime Plugin.webplugin et QuickTime Plugin.plugin

Que dois-je faire de plus pour voir enfin la video ?
(Imac Intel 24" OSX 10.4.10


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> si la radio fait tant defaut c'est un bon compromis non ?




bah, de toute façon la radio, quelle radio ? Ce weekend, en faisant la queue pour rentrer en boîte, j'ai testé pour la première fois la radio disponible sur mon nouveau téléphone Sony ericsonn tout neuf : eh bien vous savez quoi ? J'étais en plein milieu de Paris, à Montparnasse, et y'avait plein d'interférences !!! 
Alors si la radio disponible sur les lecteurs mp3 ou les téléphones à lecteurs mp3 sont toutes aussi merdiques , les constructeurs peuvent se la garder, je vous le dis...


----------



## Doug (5 Septembre 2007)

Ca fait quand m&#234;me 309&#8364; pour 8go... Mais on peut tout faire sur le net avec &#231;a ? messagerie instantan&#233;e ? Video en streaming ? etc???


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

leskimo a dit:


> cest bon, les prix en france sont affichés 309  ipod touch




arggh, on se paie encore les 10 euros de taxe de "copie-privée" ???


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Très exactement une et demi


 
Tu parles d'un compromis, ils sont pénibles, ça ne coute rien une radio a mettre dedans.

C'était le truc parfait contre la concurrence


----------



## Jigsaw (5 Septembre 2007)

Et quoi? Il est dispo immediatement l'ipod touch ou faut attendre?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

moi j'h&#233;site toujours entre le nano et le touch :s le touch est super mais il fait alliance bizarre entre l'iPhone et l'ancien iPod vid&#233;o... Le nano est bien mais le touch manque...
J'h&#233;site vraiment...
d'un c&#244;t&#233; le touch ne fait pas ipod, de l'autre je me lasse souvent des ipod, peut-&#234;tre le touch serait une alternative ! mais le nano a la vid&#233;o et les jeux...
Enfin bref j'h&#233;site... xD


----------



## Schillier21 (5 Septembre 2007)

juste une chose à dire:

Superbe!!!!je veux, je veux, je veux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

le nano ou le touch???
telle est la question cruciale


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

Jigsaw a dit:


> Et quoi? Il est dispo immediatement l'ipod touch ou faut attendre?


dispo le 28 septembre


----------



## Jigsaw (5 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> dispo le 28 septembre




Ok merci


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

Doug a dit:


> Ca fait quand m&#234;me 309&#8364; pour 8go... Mais on peut tout faire sur le net avec &#231;a ? messagerie instantan&#233;e ? Video en streaming ? etc???



Oui, ce n'est que 8 Go, mais il n'est pas &#224; disque dur, hein, il est &#224; m&#233;moire flash, ce qui lui conf&#232;re plusieurs avantages : 

- rapidit&#233; d'acc&#233;s, 
- &#233;conomie d'NRJ,
- finesse
- solidit&#233; en cas de chute  car pas de pi&#232;ces mobiles (par exemple, &#224; mon avis, on ne pourrait pas maltraiter un ipod 80 go &#224; disque dur comme un site US avait maltrait&#233; l'iphone le jour de sa sortie (chute de plusieurs metres, etc...), sans devoir le foutre &#224; la poubelle par la suite..


Et il est compatible avec Youtube.  La messagerie instantan&#233;e, je ne sais pas... (c'est surement une question de logicielle, de toute fa&#231;on)


----------



## stephlegab (5 Septembre 2007)

Moi, frranchement j' accroche pas trop... C' est clair, ils ont juste enlevé l' antenne GSM et le tour est joué... ils ont su trouver une bonne solution pour accrocher les "Iphone sceptiques"....lol

 ce qui me motive vraiment à rester de marbre devant le Ipod touch :  ils sont marrants !! "safari, videos accessibles par internet etc...."  Encore faut il avoir une borne Wifi accessible !!!! Et moi de Lille, je peux vous dire que les acces Wifi gratis, mis à part au Quick du coin... bah y en n a pas !!

 Nan moi j' adhère pas, j attends vraiment le Iphone....


----------



## echelon3 (5 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> dispo le 28 septembre



pile pendant Apple Expo !


----------



## nerval2005 (5 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour Dodobis. Franchement, je ne saurais te dire. Chez moi, cela tourne impec, tant sur Safari que sur Firefox. D&#233;sol&#233; de ne pouvoir t'aider 

Mon matos : MacMini G4, Tiger


----------



## Liyad (5 Septembre 2007)

Essaye de t&#233;l&#233;charger Quick Time et de le reinstaller ...


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

echelon3 a dit:


> pile pendant Apple Expo !


hey bien vu...


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

stephlegab a dit:


> Moi, frranchement j' accroche pas trop... C' est clair, ils ont juste enlevé l' antenne GSM et le tour est joué... ils ont su trouver une bonne solution pour accrocher les "Iphone sceptiques"....lol
> 
> Nan moi j' adhère pas, j attends vraiment le Iphone....



je dirais qu'ils ont trouvés une bonne solution pour accrocher les gens qui ne veulent pas changer d'opérateur (j'en suis et y'en a surement beaucoup) ou pour les étrangers (hors USA) qui ne veulent pas attendre des plombes avant de voir débarquer l'iphone chez eux


----------



## Doug (5 Septembre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> Oui, ce n'est que 8 Go, mais il n'est pas à disque dur, hein, il est à mémoire flash, ce qui lui confère plusieurs avantages :
> 
> - rapidité d'accés,
> - économie d'NRJ,
> ...



Donc si c'est une question logicielle y'a possibilité ? Sinon pour le reste internet ? On peut faire tout ce qu'on peut faire sur internet avec un PC ou Mac ?

En fait je calcule à la base je voulais m'acheter un Macbook pour la fac' car j'ai besoin d'etre connecté au net tout le temps (d'etre connecté à l'actu) mais j'avais pas envie de trimballer le mac partout. C'est le compromis l'ipod Touch d'autant que je voulais m'acheter l'imac 20'' !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Bon moi je suis convaincu même ULTRA convaincu par l'ipod Touch 
même si j'habite Lille  
ps spécial stephlegab: T'abuse quand même je connais au moins 4lieu sur Lille avec wifi gratis (je peux te les filer par mp si tu veux)


----------



## arar92 (5 Septembre 2007)

Perso, ayant changé de tél mobile il y a peu de temps et donc n'ayant pas d'intention sur le futur iPhone, cet iPod Touch est le complément parfait, il me plaît beaucoup, il remplacera mon vieil iPod 15 Go  Question bête mais très importante : pourra-t-il faire disque dur externe comme les vieux iPods ? :mouais:
Si oui, ce serait vraiment parfait !!!


----------



## El_Bobo (5 Septembre 2007)

Je suis pas fan du tout de l'ipod nano et l'alliance avec starbuck me le laisse pantois. Par contre le nouvel ipod est interessant...


Je trouve qu'on s'eloigne de l'esthetique originelle d'apple je sais pas si je me fais bien comprendre, on avait franchi un cap avec l'imac, mais alors la...


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

Le site d'apple france est ouvert mais pas mis à jour ???


----------



## frolick10 (5 Septembre 2007)

stephlegab a dit:


> Encore faut il avoir une borne Wifi accessible !!!! Et moi de Lille, je peux vous dire que les acces Wifi gratis, mis à part au Quick du coin... bah y en n a pas !!



Et t'as pas de bibliothèque wifisé.?


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Septembre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> Le site d'apple france est ouvert mais pas mis à jour ???



Il est MAJ


----------



## dmo95 (5 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Tous d'abord je voulais me convier à la conversation sur iChat mais c'est la première fois que je le lance et impossible de me connecter... Je ne vois pas ou il faut mettre 'macgeneration'. Bref ce que j'en pense, très joli coup commercial d'une part et d'autre part ca me fou dans une belle merde... Lequel choisir entre tout ces bijoux d'autant plus que j'ai le Kit Nike+iPod qui est compatible uniquement avec le nano (même le nouveau) et que j'ai l'intention de changer de télephone portable !! iPhone, iPod Touch ou encore iPod Nano 

Enfin bref je ne suis pas déçu si ce n'est le prix... mon cousin va aux USA, je viens juste de l'aprendre 250E devrais suffir pour l'iPod Touch ?!!??!! La folie me prend j'arrete là, ciao bonne soirée et surtout bonne rentrée pour tous les étudiants !


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

Doug a dit:


> Donc si c'est une question logicielle y'a possibilité ? Sinon pour le reste internet ? On peut faire tout ce qu'on peut faire sur internet avec un PC ou Mac ?
> 
> En fait je calcule à la base je voulais m'acheter un Macbook pour la fac' car j'ai besoin d'etre connecté au net tout le temps (d'etre connecté à l'actu) mais j'avais pas envie de trimballer le mac partout. C'est le compromis l'ipod Touch d'autant que je voulais m'acheter l'imac 20'' !



Ben tu peux surfer sur les memes pages que l'internet que t'a sur ton ordi (en faisant des zooms avec la main, hein, parce que l'écran du iphone/ipodtouch est petit a coté du 20' du imac lol) 
Mais sinon pour d'autres fonctions (comme la messagerie instantanée, par exemple) je ne sais pas vraiment... (je t'en dirais plus le 28... )


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

stephlegab a dit:


> ... Nan moi j' adhère pas, j attends vraiment le Iphone....


http://www.wififreespot.com/
c'est vrai après tout pourquoi aller sur internet a grande vitesse et gratuitement quand tu peux le faire en 2.5G et payant hein


----------



## pim (5 Septembre 2007)

Jetez un coup d'&#339;il sur cette photo du site Apple :





Vous avez vu cette finesse ?! 

Et voici les dimensions compar&#233;es des nouveaux iPods :

Dimensions (L &#215; l &#215; P)	
69,8 x 52,3 x 6,5 mm pour le nano
103,5 x 61,8 x 10,5 mm pour le classic 80 Go
103,5 x 61,8 x 13,5 mm pour le classic 160 Go
110 x 61,8 x 8 mm pour le touch

Donc ce dernier est &#224; peine plus grand, aussi large et plus fin.

Les &#233;crans :

320 x 240 pixels 	2 pouces
320 x 240 pixels 	2,5 pouces 
320 x 480 pixels 	3,5 pouces multitouch

Fichtre ! La concurrence a du souci &#224; se faire !

_Edit_ : les dimensions de l'iPhone :

115 x 61 x 11,6 mm


----------



## pickwick (5 Septembre 2007)

ça y est j'ai acheté l'iPod touch.... en 8 go, je dois attendre le 28 l'envoi et la réception quelques jours plus tard vers le 2 ou 3 octobre.... en fait je le verrai surement avant à l'apple Expo.....
Bravo Apple, là c'est vraiment IMMENSE


----------



## Doug (5 Septembre 2007)

lol je me doute pour les zooms mais c'est dejà pas mal d'avoir le net dans sa poche


----------



## ticus (5 Septembre 2007)

Une question bête mais pour avoir votre avis : 

Sachant que : 
L'Apple Expo étant du 25 au 29 septembre.
Apparement, l'iPod Touch:love: serait dispo le 28 septembre (livraison à partir du 28 d'après l'Apple Store)

A votre avis, l'iPod Touch sera t il dispo à l'Apple Expo dès le 25 ?

Perso je trouverai bizarre qu'on me dise à l'Apple Expo "Revenez le 28 pour l'acheter...."


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

ticus a dit:


> Perso je trouverai bizarre qu'on me dise à l'Apple Expo "Revenez le 28 pour l'acheter...."



C'était le cas pour le nano il me semble.


----------



## nicolasf (5 Septembre 2007)

On sait si l'écran des iPod dits Classiques est différent ? La taille est la même je crois mais la définition est-elle meilleure ?

J'espère que l'on aura un nouveau firmware sur les anciens iPod. Peut-être pas pour Coverflow (faut pas rêver) mais, par exemple, l'écran de lecture en cours me semble bien meilleur...


----------



## dmo95 (5 Septembre 2007)

Bah c'est sur que l'iPod touch va en facher plus d'un des concurents !!

Puis pour ce qui est du wifi à Paris c'est le top d'ailleurs même ce soir ils en parlaient encore au JT de TF1  Moi j'ai pas trop de souçi à me faire de se côté là !!


----------



## Poutchi (5 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> http://www.wififreespot.com/
> c'est vrai après tout pourquoi aller sur internet a grande vitesse et gratuitement quand tu peux le faire en 2.5G et payant hein



l'iPhone aussi a une antenne wifi hein


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

pickwick a dit:


> ça y est j'ai acheté l'iPod touch.... en 8 go, je dois attendre le 28 l'envoi et la réception quelques jours plus tard vers le 2 ou 3 octobre.... en fait je le verrai surement avant à l'apple Expo.....
> Bravo Apple, là c'est vraiment IMMENSE



T'habite ou ?


----------



## dmo95 (5 Septembre 2007)

> T'habite ou ?



Quelque part en France probablement...


----------



## ticus (5 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> l'iPhone aussi a une antenne wifi hein




Concrètement elle ressemble à quoi cette antenne Wifi sur le Touch ?
j'vois pas du tout :rose:


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Il est MAJ




Euh, je veux pas paraitre lourd, mais quand j'ouvre le site d'apple france j'ai encore la version non MAJ !!  avec l'imac en premier plan et les "vieux ipod' dans l'onglet ipod+ itunes  !


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Septembre 2007)

ticus a dit:


> Concr&#232;tement elle ressemble &#224; quoi cette antenne Wifi sur le Touch ?
> j'vois pas du tout :rose:



elle est dedans, c'est pas une antenne externe


----------



## Pierrou (5 Septembre 2007)

C'est quand m&#234;me dommage que l'iPod touch n'aie pas toutes les applis du iPhone, genre Mail et tout... Enfin, je suppose qu'il ne va pas falloir longtemps avant qu'on puisse hacker le bazar pour tout installer.


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Quelque part en France probablement...



(chuuuuut, c'était pour aller le "visiter" à la fin du mois !  )


----------



## Poutchi (5 Septembre 2007)

ticus a dit:


> Concrètement elle ressemble à quoi cette antenne Wifi sur le Touch ?
> j'vois pas du tout :rose:



elle est pas visible, elle est a l'intérieur du bidule, mais ca reste une antenne


----------



## pickwick (5 Septembre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> T'habite ou ?



En France près de Genève où les spots wifi sont partout...


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Septembre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> Euh, je veux pas paraitre lourd, mais quand j'ouvre le site d'apple france j'ai encore la version non MAJ !!  avec l'imac en premier plan et les "vieux ipod' dans l'onglet ipod+ itunes  !



il faut aller sur le Store ... c'est pas la vitrine qui est changée mais le magasin


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> Euh, je veux pas paraitre lourd, mais quand j'ouvre le site d'apple france j'ai encore la version non MAJ !!  avec l'imac en premier plan et les "vieux ipod' dans l'onglet ipod+ itunes  !



pas de mon cot&#233; non plus, s&#251;rement un proxy un peu feneant.


----------



## Samus (5 Septembre 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> il faut aller sur le Store ... c'est pas la vitrine qui est changée mais le magasin



ah oui !!!!   merci ! 

bon, alors, ou est donc ma fichue carte bleue....  tra la la la la ...


----------



## Doug (5 Septembre 2007)

On a une r&#233;duction sur les iPods sur le store education ?


----------



## stephlegab (5 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> http://www.wififreespot.com/
> c'est vrai après tout pourquoi aller sur internet a grande vitesse et gratuitement quand tu peux le faire en 2.5G et payant hein



 je suis d' accord avec toi...en attendant tu donnes l' adresse d' un site américain... j' habite en france.... et aux alentours de Lille..donc pas de Wifi gratis...à moins d' avoir la clef Wifi de SFR, je ne pourrais me servir que très rarement de Safari sur l' Ipod Touch..


----------



## pim (5 Septembre 2007)

Doug a dit:


> On a une réduction sur les iPods sur le store education ?



Non   Ni en passant par l'Ofup, d'ailleurs


----------



## Mickjagger (5 Septembre 2007)

Les grands vainqueurs du jour sont les sites de rumeurs qui avaient quasiment tout vu venir, &#224; quelques nuances pr&#232;s!

Perso j'adore la nouvelle gamme qui correspond &#224; la plupart des attentes, seul reproche les couleurs propos&#233;es sur le Nano ne sont pas s&#233;duisantes sur le site d'Apple... les filles vont regretter le rose aussi! 

Si quelqu'un r&#233;ussit &#224; d&#233;velopper une version de Perian qui tourne sur le processeur de l'iPod Touch et permette le support du DivX, alors &#231;a deviendrait le baladeur video id&#233;al...
Par contre il faut esp&#233;rer que le Touch poss&#232;de le mode disque dur qui est absente de l'iPhone actuellement.


----------



## Bullette69 (5 Septembre 2007)

Erreur


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

echelon3 a dit:


> pile pendant Apple Expo !


 


stephlegab a dit:


> je suis d' accord avec toi...en attendant tu donnes l' adresse d' un site américain... j' habite en france.... et aux alentours de Lille..donc pas de Wifi gratis...à moins d' avoir la clef Wifi de SFR, je ne pourrais me servir que très rarement de Safari sur l' Ipod Touch..


 
es tu au moins passe sur le site ?  
sur le bas tu peux changer de pays ... :rateau:


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

Parce qu'il y aurait un rapport entre l'iPod et l'éducation ?


----------



## LodiDodi (5 Septembre 2007)

*Coucou*
Ca y est je viens de commander un Ipod Touch 16Go (par chance et au vu des rumeurs persistantes depuis juin, j'avais commenc&#233; a economiser depuis mai)
Vivement qu'il arrive, ca va etre long, pratquement 1 mois ...


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Septembre 2007)

Doug a dit:


> On a une réduction sur les iPods sur le store education ?



Nan pas pour le moment.



> Modèle	iPod shuffle	iPod nano	           iPod classic	              iPod touch
> 
> Prix	         79,00    	    159,00  209,0         259,01  359,00         309,00  409 


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Sympas les couleurs des nouveaux Shuffles.



Le Bondy-Blue revient. YEAHHHHH


----------



## Doug (5 Septembre 2007)

Quelqu'un me rappelle le prix de l'iphone ? Et je crois qu'il est impossible de l'acheter sans abonnement ? Moi il me reste 21 mois de contrats donc je suis niqu&#233; je crois pour l'iphone... Donc l'iPod lol


----------



## stephlegab (5 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> es tu au moins passe sur le site ?
> sur le bas tu peux changer de pays ... :rateau:




 ouais, j ai regardé, rien sur Lille.... 3ème ville de France


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Parce qu'il y aurait un rapport entre l'iPod et l'éducation ?



Un peu


----------



## Xilam (5 Septembre 2007)

Savez vous si il y aura une mise à jour du firmware des anciens ipod vidéo nouvellement appellé ipod classic?


----------



## Staby (5 Septembre 2007)

C'est quoi l'histoire de cet iPod touch 8 et 16 Go?  Si on veut le must du must , on doit se contenter de max 16 Go? 
N'importe quoi.


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

stephlegab a dit:


> je suis d' accord avec toi...en attendant tu donnes l' adresse d' un site am&#233;ricain... j' habite en france.... et aux alentours de Lille..donc pas de Wifi gratis...&#224; moins d' avoir la clef Wifi de SFR, je ne pourrais me servir que tr&#232;s rarement de Safari sur l' Ipod Touch..


feneant 
http://www.journaldunet.com/wifi/localisation/36651/nord.shtml
http://www.lillesansfil.org/



Staby a dit:


> C'est quoi l'histoire de cet iPod touch 8 et 16 Go?  Si on veut le must du must , on doit se contenter de max 16 Go?
> N'importe quoi.


oui tu as raison vive les K7 de phillips


----------



## pim (5 Septembre 2007)

Je vous conseille d'aller sur la page d'accueil d'Apple US, on voit tous les iPod + l'iPhone en photo côte à côte :

www.apple.com



divoli a dit:


> Parce qu'il y aurait un rapport entre l'iPod et l'éducation ?



Et bien oui, mon cher Divoli. Par exemple il est très pratique d'avoir un iPod pour lire ce genre de vidéos de YouTube


----------



## tyler_d (5 Septembre 2007)

quand je (simule) l'achat d'un ipod touch, au moment de choisir pour la gravure ya un gros truc noir en haut à gauche de l'appareil ???

c'est pas terrible ! ils auraient du faire une bande comme sur l'iphone non ?:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

stephlegab a dit:


> ouais, j ai regardé, rien sur Lille.... 3ème ville de France



A la Gare, dans les Fac, quelques cafés. Et sûrement des FONera. 
Dans le Vieux-Lille, j'en captais une bonne dizaine.


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> quand je (simule) l'achat d'un ipod touch, au moment de choisir pour la gravure ya un gros truc noir en haut à gauche de l'appareil ???
> 
> c'est pas terrible ! ils auraient du faire une bande comme sur l'iphone non ?:mouais:


Cest lantenne wifi  :mouais:


----------



## globeman (5 Septembre 2007)

vous croyez qu'on peu éditer le calendrier directement sur l'ipod touch, à la manière d'un PDA?


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Je vous conseille d'aller sur la page d'accueil d'Apple US, on voit tous les iPod + l'iPhone en photo côte à côte :
> 
> www.apple.com
> 
> ...



Geek Teacher


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

y a de grande chances
y a bien un clavier virtuel alors pourquoi pas nous permettre dediter nos RDV dessus en live/!


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> Cest lantenne wifi  :mouais:



comme sur tout les pda non ?

j'ai du mal à comprendre vos ciritiques, regardez la concurrence, regardez comment vous pouvez synchroniser vos photos avec ces autres pda/mp4/etc
comparez l'ipod "vidéo" disponible jusqu'ici.
si vous voulez le même en plus gros, il est la a 160 Go
si vous voulez un lecteur mp3, mp4, terminal vidéo, avec vos contacts et rendez vous il est la devant vos yeux ! et pour 400 euros
essayez de vous rappeler le prix des ipod 40G et autres

et regardez ce qu'apple nous offre, c'est VRAIMENT incroyable !


----------



## thecrow (5 Septembre 2007)

reste plus qu'a couplé l'iphone à un gsm genre tomtom et de débloquer la carte sim et ce sera un appareil parfait......

sinon dans le pire des cas, il faudrait que l'Ipod Touch puisse avoir Mail comme soft supplémentaire...


----------



## globeman (5 Septembre 2007)

pod touch ou ipod nano???? j'adore les 2 mais je prefere attendre pour un update des capacités du touch et pur connaitre les conditions tarifaires de l'iphone en france.
de plus ce ipod touch plus fin pourait annoncer l'arrivée prochaine d'un iphone un poil plus petit aux capacités augmentées (d'ou sa baisse de prix)


----------



## pim (5 Septembre 2007)

C'est le moment d'acheter de l'action Apple, qui accuse une baisse de 7,40 % en moins de 3 heures ! Car à mon avis, ça va remonter très vite, et encore plus haut.



chandler_jf a dit:


> Geek Teacher



Je le prends comme un beau compliment


----------



## Staby (5 Septembre 2007)

Ah bah ils sont bien a la Fnac de n'avoir renouvellé aucun stock... Ils sont a sec jusqu'au 28


----------



## freefalling (5 Septembre 2007)

Bon, pour moi, l'iPod Touch, c'est s&#251;r je prends ..!   -le 28 septembre, &#231;a m'int&#233;resse, m&#234;me si la p&#233;riode de No&#235;l est si souvent g&#233;n&#233;reuse en mise &#224; jour .. :hein:  mais je crois que je vais craquer pour remplacer mon iPod Mini vert de 4 Go qui n'est que rarement full malgr&#233; mes 30 Go sur mon mac .

Par contre, les prix en France par rapport aux U.S, &#231;a a toujours &#233;t&#233; en d&#233;calage, mais l&#224; je trouve gros :

iPod Touch 8 Go : France : 309 Euros 
iPod Touch 8Go : USA : 299 $ (219 Euros !)

iPod Touch 16 Go : France : 409 Euros
iPod Touch 16 Go : USA : 399 $ (292 Euros ! ! ! !)  

Aux USA, un iPod Touch 16 Go co&#251;te moins cher qu'un iPod Touch 8Go en France ! Dans ce cas, acheter et importer un iPod Touch de l&#224;-bas pourrait &#234;tre &#224; son avantage, malgr&#233; la douane .. no ?


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

naas, ce que je dit c'est juste que le cache est pas tres esthetique pour lantenne wifi... 
Pour le reste je suis 200&#37; emballe !voire + ... lol

@ Freefalling : avec la canada c'est encore un poil plus avantageux ... le 16Go a 399CAD revient a 277euros (taux du jour...) lol


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Les prix USA sont hors TVA


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

globeman a dit:


> pod touch ou ipod nano???? j'adore les 2 mais je prefere attendre pour un update des capacités du touch et pur connaitre les conditions tarifaires de l'iphone en france.
> de plus ce ipod touch plus fin pourait annoncer l'arrivée prochaine d'un iphone un poil plus petit aux capacités augmentées (d'ou sa baisse de prix)



humm quand tu vois les photos décortiquant la bête il ne reste pas beaucoup de place à l'intérieur


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> C'est le moment d'acheter de l'action Apple, qui accuse une baisse de 7,40 % en moins de 3 heures ! Car à mon avis, ça va remonter très vite, et encore plus haut.



Ouep, ne soyez pas vaches avec ces pauvres actionnaires. Sinon leur vie va devenir rude sous le soleil de Floride...


----------



## pnazey (5 Septembre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> C'est quand même dommage que l'iPod touch n'aie pas toutes les applis du iPhone, genre Mail et tout... Enfin, je suppose qu'il ne va pas falloir longtemps avant qu'on puisse hacker le bazar pour tout installer.



A ce propos, quels sont les logiciels disponibles et quelles sont les synchro possibles avec le mac (mes connaissances ipodesques sont minimales...) sur l'iPod touch:

Carnet d'adresse? ical? 
La version de safari permet-elle de travailler hors connexion (ie sur un fichier chargé sur l'ipod)?

Y a-t-il des logiciels disponibles pour visualiser des fichiers textes ou pdf? (à défaut de travailler sur keynote, xcell, numbers...  ).
J'ai quelques doutes sur les appli tierces pour le futur... la politique d'ouverture ne semble pas en odeur de sainteté à Cupertino. En a-t-on déjà pour l'iphone?


----------



## thecrow (5 Septembre 2007)

Ce qui est bizzard c'est que sur le store belge le 16Go est a 399euros et le 8Go à 299 euros.. pour une fois on serait moins cher que le France??


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> C'est le moment d'acheter de l'action Apple, qui accuse une baisse de 7,40 % en moins de 3 heures ! Car à mon avis, ça va remonter très vite, et encore plus haut.



Hope so ... je compte dessus pour acheter l'iPhone, ou l'iPod touch maintenant je sais plus trop :rateau: 

vi vi c'est un compliment, mais tu devrais trouver une voix un peu plus sensuelle


----------



## Joelaloose (5 Septembre 2007)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a des infos sur la fonction agenda de l'Ipod Touch ? ne peut-on pas voir en lui un vrai PDA ?
On peut voir l'ic&#244;ne mais la vid&#233;o ne traite m&#234;me pas cette fonction


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Septembre 2007)

Quelqu'un peut me rappeler à quoi sert le Wifi sur le Zune ?    

iPod Touch :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> Ce qui est bizzard c'est que sur le store belge le 16Go est a 399euros et le 8Go à 299 euros.. pour une fois on serait moins cher que le France??



Oui j'ai l'impression qu'ils n'ont pas compté la recupel


----------



## sebneb (5 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

je suis content car ils ont mis le paquet... un peu déçu pour la capacité de l'ipod Touch mais je pense que ça passera jusqu'à ce qu'il arrive fin septembre... moi perso j'hésite entre l'IPOD classic 60 Go et l'IPOD Touch 8Go... Dommage qu'il n'est pas fait un mixte...


bon sinon arrétons de réver...

Je voudrais savoir si on pourra bénéficier des 5% chez la FNAC avec la carte FNAC (3 ans) comme il y avait sur les IPOD VIDEO par exemple...

car si c'est le cas ça les fait un peu moins cher...


----------



## thecrow (5 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Oui j'ai l'impression qu'ils n'ont pas compté la recupel



il est temps de le commander alors


----------



## Mickjagger (5 Septembre 2007)

Les puristes auront remarqué que l'interface des Nano et des Classic adopte l'Helvetica au lieu du Myriad, comme c'était déjà le cas pour l'iPhone...
ca rend bien sur ces écran en résolution plus fine qu'un Mac.

Mais je me demande si cette stratégie de diversification va réussir à l'iPod, les nouvelles stars vont être le Nano et le Touch, mais le Classic risque d'être beaucoup moins vendu, il aurait mérité d'etre un iPod Touch "big" avec une plus grosse épaisseur mais sans molette et avec un écran plus grand.


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Oui j'ai l'impression qu'ils n'ont pas compté la recupel



Il y a les 10 euros de copie privée en france


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

Joelaloose a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un a des infos sur la fonction agenda de l'Ipod Touch ? ne peut-on pas voir en lui un vrai PDA ?
> On peut voir l'icône mais la vidéo ne traite même pas cette fonction


je pense quil est peut etre trop tot pour en parler comme dun pda... laissons le sortir sortir avant ... on devrait avoir des tests dans les jours a venir !


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

ce n'est pas un pda, 
car il n'y a pas excel et autres


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2007)

freefalling a dit:


> Aux USA, un iPod Touch 16 Go co&#251;te moins cher qu'un iPod Touch 8Go en France ! Dans ce cas, acheter et importer un iPod Touch de l&#224;-bas pourrait &#234;tre &#224; son avantage, malgr&#233; la douane .. no ?



Sauf qu'il faut rajouter 20&#37; de TVA et 10&#8364; de taxe pour la copie priv&#233;e. La diff&#233;rence n'est pas si grande.



naas a dit:


> ce n'est pas un pda,
> car il n'y a pas excel et autres



Mince, le Newton et le Palm ne sont pas des PDA alors?


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Septembre 2007)

L'iPod Touch n'est a priori pas un PDA. Il y a bien les fonctions contacts et calendrier, mais pas de fonctions Notes par exemple. Ça limite l'usage, mais c'est quand même avant tout un lecteur "multimédia".


----------



## Joelaloose (5 Septembre 2007)

t'en connais du monde qui utilise vraiment excel sur son PDA pour créer des feuilles de calcul ? perso ca me tente vraiment pas j'ai un TX j'utilise pas du tout ces fonctions la...


----------



## freefalling (5 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Les prix USA sont hors TVA



Hmmm .. effectivement, pour le coup c'est moins attractif ..

Toutefois , au canada, l'iPod Touch : 329 $ca soit 229 Euros, soit 80 Euros de moins que chez nous pour la version 8 Go, et 449$ca soit 312 Euros, soit 97 Euros de moins que la version 16Go .. À 312 Euros les 16Go, moi qui étais interessé par le 8Go, je pencherais vers l'autre ..

Pensez-vous qu'il est possible de trouver solution pour acheter et recevoir son iPhone Touch de notre cher pays voisin avec un prix si soudainement attractif.. ?   (oui oui, il y aura sûrement des taxes, mais peut-être qu'en faisant le calcul, cela resterai rentable .. ? A l'envoi .. il ne pèse que 120 grammes ..  )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> il est temps de le commander alors



Mince je voulais me donner quelques jours de réflexion. 



chandler_jf a dit:


> Il y a les 10 euros de copie privée en france



Vive les majors En Belgique la recupel est une taxe obligatoire pour financer le recyclage.


----------



## Mickjagger (5 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> je suis content car ils ont mis le paquet... un peu déçu pour la capacité de l'ipod Touch mais je pense que ça passera jusqu'à ce qu'il arrive fin septembre... moi perso j'hésite entre l'IPOD classic 60 Go et l'IPOD Touch 8Go... Dommage qu'il n'est pas fait un mixte...
> 
> ...



Ben a priori pas de raison que les réducs habituelles Fnac ne fonctionnent pas... La réduc ultime étant de se le faire ramener des US 

La capacité de l'iPod Touch mettra encore minimum 9 mois-1 an avant de passer à 32go, le prix de la mémoire flash reste trop cher...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Un peu dommage qu'il n'y ai pas mail quand même.


M'en fous. Des années que je l'attends : un iPod *vraiment* nouveau. Et 16 Go de vidéos, photos et de chansons, c'est parfait pour mon utilisation (sans compter que j'ai toujours les téléphones portables en horreur). Bref, le nouvel iPod a la DocEvil Touch.


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Sauf qu'il faut rajouter 20% de TVA et 10 de taxe pour la copie privée. La différence n'est pas si grande.
> 
> 
> 
> Mince, le Newton et le Palm ne sont pas des PDA alors?


benh le newton dans la poche... et le palm benh tu le sais qu'il y a excel
alors on fait le bête hein


----------



## Doug (5 Septembre 2007)

Commment vous faites pour remplir vos ipods ? j'ai un shuffle &#224; 1go ! Et il est m&#234;me pas plein !


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

Joelaloose a dit:


> t'en connais du monde qui utilise vraiment excel sur son PDA pour créer des feuilles de calcul ? perso ca me tente vraiment pas j'ai un TX j'utilise pas du tout ces fonctions la...



benh voui tous les jours j'utilise des feuilles excel, mais je préfère l'ipod touch :love: 
parce que le palm en wifi bonjour l'experience, et les vidéos alors la encore pire


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Septembre 2007)

Bullette69 a dit:


> Erreur


Et personne ne r&#233;agit  ? Pour un premier post je trouve &#231;a pas mal du tout, vraiment 



Doug a dit:


> Commment vous faites pour remplir vos ipods ? j'ai un shuffle &#224; 1go ! Et il est m&#234;me pas plein !


Bah si tu mets des vid&#233;os, des photos, toute ta biblioth&#232;que musicale, que tu t'en sers comme sauvegarde et comme disque externe &#231;a va vite&#8230;


----------



## etoile80 (5 Septembre 2007)

Pensez vous qu'on pourra lire n'importe quel DivX sur les nouveaux Nanos sans réencodage?
...sinon je vois pas l'intéret de la fonction vidéo..


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

160 Go sur l'iPod Classic...

Et bien sûr, les tranferts se font toujours en USB2... 

Super.


----------



## sylko (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Le tout premier faisait 5 Go uniquement à sa sortie non ?



Souvenirs, souvenirs.

[YOUTUBE]kN0SVBCJqLs[/YOUTUBE]

Les miens fonctionnent encore.


----------



## Mickjagger (5 Septembre 2007)

Doug a dit:


> Commment vous faites pour remplir vos ipods ? j'ai un shuffle à 1go ! Et il est même pas plein !



Ben si tu prends les albums indispensables de l'histoire du rock depuis 40 ans pour commencer tu remplis facile 15 go de musique minimum... Alors imagine les gens qui ont des goûts vraiment ecléctiques...

Si tu veux de la diversité les centaines de MP3 blogs qui mettent en avant quotidiennement des nouveaux ou anciens morceaux c'est une bonne source d'inspiration...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> 160 Go sur l'iPod Classic...
> 
> Et bien sûr, les tranferts se font toujours en USB2...
> 
> Super.



Râleur.  Tu voulais quoi? Du firewire 800?


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Râleur.  Tu voulais quoi? Du firewire 800?



De l'e-SATA !


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

Bon il faudrait qu'apple nous sorte un SDK parce que l&#224; il y a des quoi remplir l'&#233;cran d'accueil:
excel word
outlook exchange = possible wifi
mail = gmail, wifi
ichat, aim, devrait &#234;tre possible
skype, itoo
dictionnaire bilingue, itoo
avantgo, je doute
RSS bien s&#251;r (remarque c'est d&#233;j&#224; dedans peut &#234;tre)

bref il y a de quoi faire.

et dans quelques ann&#233;es dehors le gsm



sylko a dit:


> Souvenirs, souvenirs...
> Les miens fonctionnent encore.


tu as chang&#233; la batterie je suppose 


et celle la on en fait quoi alors ?


----------



## lovell (5 Septembre 2007)

Bon ben en ce qui me concerne, je craque sur l'iPhone à 399 . L'iPod touch est sympa, mais bon, ça reste un iPhone au rabais, et comme Jobs l'a dit "Le meilleur iPod actuel est l'iPhone".


----------



## eman (5 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Moi pas, si il avait sorti un iPod multitouch 80 Go ou mieux, 160 Go, je n'aurais pas résisté.



c clair pour moi aussi. Mais à propos de çà comment ce fait il qu'il puisse y avoir 160 go dans un ipod classique et SEULEMENT 8 go dans l'ipod touch. Je trouve çà bizarre, non???
8 go c'est trop trop peu pour le prix...... Steve aurait dû l'appeler l'ipod nanotouch non......


----------



## arar92 (5 Septembre 2007)

Mickjagger a dit:


> Ben si tu prends les *albums indispensables de l'histoire du rock depuis 40 ans* pour commencer tu remplis facile 15 go de musique minimum... Alors imagine les gens qui ont des goûts vraiment ecléctiques...


Evidemment, rien que, par exemple, les Rolling Stones, cela fait 45 ans d'albums et plein plein de Go ! 
Blague à part, mon vieil iPod de 15 Go me suffit pour la musique et même une partie en disque dur, mais ça c'est très variable selon les personnes, et puis maintenant avec les vidéos, les photos, tout ça, ça va vite remplir l'espace...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Souvenirs, souvenirs.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kN0SVBCJqLs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Les miens fonctionnent encore.



c'est pas lui http://paul.muzellec.free.fr/photos...Forum_Mac_-_MacGeneration-20070905-232052.jpg qui fait la vidéo de l'iPod touch ?


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

Par contre aucun mot d'OSX, l'iphone avait &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;sent&#233; comme un t&#233;l&#233;phone avec une version compl&#232;te d'osx, m&#234;me si personne n'y croit vraiment, j'ai du mal &#224; comprendre pourquoi cette caract&#233;ristique n'est pas mise en avant sur les "ipod toucheux", il y a safari, donc logiquement osx, ou alors steve nous a menti sur l'iphone

bizarre non ?


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Septembre 2007)

eman a dit:


> c clair pour moi aussi. Mais à propos de çà comment ce fait il qu'il puisse y avoir 160 go dans un ipod classique et SEULEMENT 8 go dans l'ipod touch. Je trouve çà bizarre, non???
> 8 go c'est trop trop peu pour le prix...... Steve aurait dû l'appeler l'ipod nanotouch non......


Disque dur contre mémoire flash

Et pour le prix, tu oublies :
1 - La mémoire flash chère
2 - Écran multitouch
3 - Wifi


----------



## titigrou (5 Septembre 2007)

Maintenant que l'ipod Touch est sorti, une question se pose.
Ipod Touch 8 GO à 309 eyros d'un coté. Iphone 8 GO à 399 euros (dispo en France dans un mois si tout va bien...).
D'autant plus que, si Orange a les droits de l'iPhone, ce qui semble acquis, il pourrait être proposé moins cher pour les offres "renouvellement de mobile" (dites moi si je me trompe sur ce sujet, je ne fais que supposer...).
Partant de là, l'ipod touch risque de souffrir au niveau des ventes non?
Parce que au final, pour un tout petit peu plus cher, on a un iPhone...
Quel serait donc l'intérêt d'avoir un touch...


----------



## samoussa (5 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Bon ben en ce qui me concerne, je craque sur l'iPhone à 399 . L'iPod touch est sympa, mais bon, ça reste un iPhone au rabais, et comme Jobs l'a dit "Le meilleur iPod actuel est l'iPhone".



+1


----------



## Luminien (5 Septembre 2007)

iPod nano: moins jolis que les anciens, sauf l'écran.
iPod:Vraiment très bon de monter à 160Go...!
iPod touch: sublime, mais 8Go/16Go c'est très bof, malgré tout.


----------



## tungchao (5 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Bon ben en ce qui me concerne, je craque sur l'iPhone &#224; 399 &#8364;. L'iPod touch est sympa, mais bon, &#231;a reste un iPhone au rabais, et comme Jobs l'a dit "Le meilleur iPod actuel est l'iPhone".



Honettement, quelqu'un qui t&#233;l&#233;phone peu s'en taperait de la fonction t&#233;l&#233;phone de l'iPhone.  Il manquerait &#224; l'iPod Touch que le bluetooth et la fonction appareil photo qui ne sont pas terrible de toute fa&#231;on sur l'iPhone ...

C'est en aucun cas un iPhone au rabais car c'est pas un t&#233;l&#233;phone.


----------



## guillaumeaf (5 Septembre 2007)

mon premier Ipod, 5 Go, acheté en fevrier 2002 m'a couté 549 euros!!!!
le nouvel ipod touch, comme l'iphone sont des produits révolutionaires qui enterrent la concurence..La gamme Apple est incroyable, dire que cette entreprise était censée disparaitre il y a quelques années...quelle revanche pour Steve!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Luminien a dit:


> iPod nano: moins jolis que les anciens, sauf l'écran.
> iPod:Vraiment très bon de monter à 160Go...!
> iPod touch: sublime, mais 8Go/16Go c'est très bof, malgré tout.


iPod Nano : ça va pas ??? il est sublime !!!!!!!!!!!
iPod touch : copie de l'iPhone mal aboutie :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> iPod touch : copie de l'iPhone mal aboutie



Arrête de dire des bêtises.
Beaucoup plus fin, plus d'espace, plus d'autonomie.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

arar92 a dit:


> Blague &#224; part, mon vieil iPod de 15 Go me suffit pour la musique et m&#234;me une partie en disque dur, mais &#231;a c'est tr&#232;s variable selon les personnes, et puis maintenant avec les vid&#233;os, les photos, tout &#231;a, &#231;a va vite remplir l'espace...


Bah oui, mais un iPod, &#231;a se vide aussi&#8230; Depuis la mort de mon 40 Go, je me retrouve avec un 10 Go de seconde g&#233;n&#233;ration. Il tourne comme une horloge, la batterie (d'origine) ne pose aucun probl&#232;me. J'ai cru que j'allais me sentir &#224; l'&#233;troit, mais je n'&#233;coute pas 10 Go de musique dans la journ&#233;e ! Et quand j'ai envie de changer, j'en change. Quel int&#233;r&#234;t d'avoir sa biblioth&#232;que avec soi _tout le temps_ ? Pour la sauvegarde, l'iPod est un disque dur un peu cher&#8230;


----------



## arar92 (5 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Bon ben en ce qui me concerne, je craque sur l'iPhone à 399 . L'iPod touch est sympa, mais bon, ça reste un iPhone au rabais, et comme Jobs l'a dit "Le meilleur iPod actuel est l'iPhone".


Vous croyez vraiment que l'iPhone sera moins cher que le iPod Touch 16 Go ? Les prix sont-ils déjà connus ? (FR bien sûr, on sait qu'il y a de grosses différences avec les EU). Moi je n'y crois pas une seconde...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Luminien a dit:


> iPod touch: sublime, mais 8Go/16Go c'est tr&#232;s bof, malgr&#233; tout.


16 Go, &#231;a repr&#233;sente pr&#232;s de 3 500 titres musicaux ! C'est &#233;norme ! Une fois encore, s'il s'agit de r&#233;pondre &#224; des besoins de sauvegarde, il y a des disques durs bien moins chers et bien plus rapides qu'un iPod (et tout aussi portables).


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> ...Quel int&#233;r&#234;t d'avoir sa biblioth&#232;que avec soi _tout le temps_ ? Pour la sauvegarde, l'iPod est un disque dur un peu cher&#8230;


l'int&#233;r&#234;t c'est la copie int&#233;grale, la synchro automatique, d'ou le 160 Go
mais ce n'est pas les ipod les plus vendus loin de l&#224;.

et 16 Go en vid&#233;o c'est juste, si en plus tu synchronise iphoto cela se r&#233;duit vite.


----------



## tungchao (5 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bah oui, mais un iPod, ça se vide aussi Depuis la mort de mon 40 Go, je me retrouve avec un 10 Go de seconde génération. Il tourne comme une horloge, la batterie (d'origine) ne pose aucun problème. J'ai cru que j'allais me sentir à l'étroit, mais je n'écoute pas 10 Go de musique dans la journée ! Et quand j'ai envie de changer, j'en change. Quel intérêt d'avoir sa bibliothèque avec soi _tout le temps_ ? Pour la sauvegarde, l'iPod est un disque dur un peu cher



Je suis à 100% d'accord avec toi.

Pour la sauvegarde, 100e et t'as plus de 500G en externe USB et Firewire.

Je ne vois pas en quoi l'iPod Touch est mal fini par rapport à part le GSM que je m'en tape, j'ai déjà mon tel que je trouve très bien pour ... téléphoner, sans parler du fait qu'il faut prendre un abonnement de 2 ans à surement plus de 35e par mois minimum.


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> 16 Go, ça représente plus de 15 000 titres musicaux ! C'est énorme !



oui mais pour un produit présenté comme support audio / vidéo / photo c'est peu  
Je trouve le produit excellent mais qui pêche par manque de mémoire (c'est un peu comme si un 4*4 avait le réservoir d'une clio), défaut de jeunesse   ou plutôt moyen de tester le marché.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> l'intérêt c'est la copie intégrale, la synchro automatique, d'ou le 160 Go
> mais ce n'est pas les ipod les plus vendus loin de là.
> 
> et 16 Go en vidéo c'est juste, si en plus tu synchronise iphoto cela se réduit vite.


Ben ça dépend de l'utilisateur je pense Je n'ai pas besoins d'avoir 20 films, 10 000 photos et 50 000 fichiers musicaux sur moi en permanence. Et, comme je l'ai déjà dit, quand j'en ai marre, je change. C'est simple, c'est *fait* pour l'être : pourquoi demander toujours plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Arrête de dire des bêtises.
> Beaucoup plus fin, plus d'espace, plus d'autonomie.



oui et beaucoup plus "cheap" aussi, l'arrière comme les iPod gâche tout ! et il fait vraiment copie japonaise...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> oui et beaucoup plus "cheap" aussi, l'arrière comme les iPod gâche tout ! et il fait vraiment copie japonaise...



J'oubliais. Tu l'as vu.


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Septembre 2007)

Ah oui c'est vrai y'aviat une keynote ce soir ^^, depuis que j'ai mon iMac Alu , je fais plus attention aux autres keynotes   :love:

Alors l'iPod Classic, bah pas mal mais je trouve les couleurs choisis moches (enfin je veux dire le blanc et le noir ils sont bof, je préfère du lisse comme sur les tout premieres iPod Nano.

Les nouveaux iPod Nano , ils sont meilleur niveaux écrans , mais on dirait qu'on leur a marché dessus, j'accroche pas trop . Et c'est quoi ces couleurs toutes délavés et bof bof ...


L'iPod Touch.... Oh mon dieu l'est trop beau :love:, je trouvais beau l'iPhone ,mais avait déjà un téléphone portable. Mais là il est vraiment beau et utile pour moi. Lecture de musique , de vidéos, possibilité d'aller sur internet.

Ca en fait un bon petit archos like (bon après la taille de l'écran, et la capacité c'est pas vriament la même chose, mais c'ets pas le même design ).


Il peut aller ur youtube, mais peut il aussi pour Dailymotion ? Parce que en faite je comprend pas pourquoi on parle de youtube alors que SAfari peut aller sur Internet donc il pourrait aller sur tout les sites non ?


En gros l'iPod Touch est vraiment super , dommage qu'il soit si cher .


A quand un iMac in Touch


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> pourquoi demander toujours plus ?



peut-être parce que l'on sait bien qu'Apple a déjà la rev B prête avec plus de mémoire


----------



## lovell (5 Septembre 2007)

tungchao a dit:


> C'est en aucun cas un iPhone au rabais car c'est pas un téléphone.



Nan mais c'est juste qu'il y a un conflit dans les gammes. L'iPod Touch n'a en réalité aucune raison d'exister tant l'iPhone, pour 90  de plus, réunit toutes les fonctions qu'il faut.

Et de toute façon, une personne qui téléphone peu ne s'en fiche pas d'avoir un iPod touch qui fait aussi GSM pour 90  supplémentaires  

Donc oui, je le concède l'iPod Touch est un bien joli objet, joli et sympathique à utiliser, mais en tant que baladeur, il est pris entre deux feux :

En terme de fonctionnalités, l'iPhone est bien mieux. En terme de Stockage, l'iPod CLASSIC est juste le balladeur ultime.

Dans les deux cas, l'Ipod Touch se trouve désavantagé face à ces deux produits.  Après si tu veux t'amuser avec un Gadget tactile OK, mais sinon...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> oui mais pour un produit pr&#233;sent&#233; comme support audio / vid&#233;o / photo c'est peu


C'est peu compar&#233; &#224; quoi ? Au poids &#233;norme que l'ensemble de ces fichiers repr&#233;sente sur ton disque dur ? Et apr&#232;s ? Tu as toujours besoin de tout tout le temps ? Je vais finir par croire que ce que certains appr&#233;cient dans le confort d'un espace important, c'est de pouvoir cultiver leur paresse en s'&#233;vitant des synchros fr&#233;quentes&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> J'oubliais. Tu l'as vu.



les photos suffisent pour le deviner ! derrière d'iPod devant d'iPhone ça fait pas terrible ! Une part de la classe de l'iPhone provient de son dos alu avec les haut parleurs en dessous qui donnent un style !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> les photos suffisent pour le deviner ! derrière d'iPod devant d'iPhone ça fait pas terrible ! Une part de la classe de l'iPhone provient de son dos alu avec les haut parleurs en dessous qui donnent un style !



Tu as raison.
Va t'acheter un Zune, il déchire sa mémé.


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est peu compar&#233; &#224; quoi ? Au poids &#233;norme que l'ensemble de ces fichiers repr&#233;sente sur ton disque dur ? Et apr&#232;s ? Tu as toujours besoin de tout tout le temps ? Je vais finir par croire que ce que certains appr&#233;cient dans le confort d'un espace important, c'est de pouvoir cultiver leur paresse en s'&#233;vitant des synchros fr&#233;quentes&#8230;



Je pense que c'est surtout fonction de l'utilisation qu'on en a. Mon iPod 40 Go a toute ma bibli iTunes. Je l'utilise surtout comme moyen de sauvegarde + remplace un lecteur CD. 
Quand je me d&#233;place c'est avec le Mini et l&#224; je change r&#233;guli&#232;rement les musiques.

En r&#233;sum&#233; je n'utilise pas mon ipod en nomade seulement le Mini ... c'est pour &#231;a qu'on est pas sur la m&#234;me longueur d'onde


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Je pense que c'est surtout fonction de l'utilisation qu'on en a. Mon iPod 40 Go a toute ma bibli iTunes. Je l'utilise surtout comme moyen de sauvegarde + remplace un lecteur CD.
> Quand je me déplace c'est avec le Mini et là je change régulièrement les musiques.


Ben quand je me déplace, j'emmène l'iBook (qui sert à ma sauvegarde, donc pas besoin d'autre sauvegarde). Cela dit, je te comprends d'autant mieux que, sur mon 40 Go, j'avais ma bibliothèque complète. Depuis que je dois me « contenter » de 10 Go, je fais des choix et je me rends compte à quel point je n'ai pas besoin de tout trimbaler.


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Nan mais c'est juste qu'il y a un conflit dans les gammes. L'iPod Touch n'a en réalité aucune raison d'exister tant l'iPhone, pour 90  de plus, réunit toutes les fonctions qu'il faut.


Parce que l'iPhone va pouvoir gérer des fichiers musicaux, à la manière de l'iPod ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu as raison.
> Va t'acheter un Zune, il déchire sa mémé.



non, un Nano
moi je m'étais dit "si ils sortent un iPhone sans Phone je l'achète !" car je n'aime pas avoir un téléphone auquel on doit faire attention, et ben là je le trouve "cheap"
l'ipod : un produit simple, compact disparait dans ce touch, l'iPhone était autre chose mais qu'ils en fassent un iPod cheap


----------



## lovell (5 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Parce que l'iPhone va pouvoir gérer des fichiers musicaux, à la manière de l'iPod ?



Nan mais l'iPhone gère absolument tout ce que fait l'iPod Touch, y compris iTunes Wi-Fi (qui sera intégré prochainement via update).


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Septembre 2007)

tungchao a dit:


> Honettement, quelqu'un qui téléphone peu s'en taperait de la fonction téléphone de l'iPhone.  Il manquerait à l'iPod Touch que le bluetooth et la fonction appareil photo qui ne sont pas terrible de toute façon sur l'iPhone ...
> 
> C'est en aucun cas un iPhone au rabais car c'est pas un téléphone.




Premièrement, le ipod touch possède du WIFI, mais aucnu abonnement téléphonique, donc aucun accès web sur la route ( à moins d'être près d'un Starbuck's )

Deuxièmement, l'iPod Touch est SUBLIME, que je n'en voit pas un dire le contraire 

Troisièmement, toute la planète y à accès, et sa c'est vraiment agace en attendant l'iPhone


----------



## pimboli4212 (5 Septembre 2007)

Mhnn je me suis &#233;galement pos&#233; la question ...

Franchement, j'ai toujours pas trouv&#233; la r&#233;ponse :rateau:

Personnellement, je sais que depuis que le touch est sorti, je sais que si j'ai un de mes deux appareil portable (gsm et mp3 donc) a changer, je prendrais un gsm "classique" et donc moins cher que l'iphone pour changer de mp3 pour un touch, je ne suis pas certain que le touch perdent des ventes du fait de la sortie de l'iphone, l'inverse est (en mon humble avis) plus probable ... 

edit: t'es s&#251;r de toi pour le coup d'orange ?


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Septembre 2007)

Tu parles de l'iPod Nano en disant qu'il fait cheap , car l'iPod touch , fais pas du tout dcheap , je sais pas où t as vu ça O_O   , il claque et l'alu derrière fais super bien


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Tu parles de l'iPod Nano en disant qu'il fait cheap , car l'iPod touch , fais pas du tout dcheap , je sais pas où t as vu ça O_O   , il claque et l'alu derrière fais super bien



non, la bande et le derrière fait "cheap" pour moi...


----------



## lifenight (5 Septembre 2007)

Je vais donner mon avis avec le recul ...

L'iPod Touch a une capacité honorable pour de la flash, 16go c'est assez énorme, mais évidemment ça fait un peu tache à côté du classic.

Peut être que le système ne serait pas aussi réactif avec un disque dur plutôt qu'avec de la flash, imaginez le réveil de l'appareil, il y a toujours une certaine latence avec un disque dur, surtout qu'il s'agit de osx, certainement plus gourmand et le disque dur aurait diminué son autonomie également.

Le système utilisé n'est pas mis en valeur par rapport à l'iphone parce que ce n'est pas un smartphone mais un iPod.

A mon humble avis, cet iPod touch plaira à beaucoup de gens qui ne recherchent qu'un lecteur mp3 + fonctions wifi, ça commence à se faire rare étant donné que tout est dans la convergence (iPhone) mais cet appareil peut aussi annoncer un multi touch pour toute la gamme à l'avenir en attendant que la mémoire flash se démocratise


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> cheap


C'est pas Moi possible ! T'as appris ce mot aujourd'hui ou quoi ? :rateau:


----------



## quetzal (5 Septembre 2007)

En effet, si on analyse bien les deux appareils, on se rend compte que la valeur ajoutée du la technologie "touch" est bien plus attractive sur les fonctions visuelles associées ou non à la musique (photos, pochettes, etc.) que sur le téléphone et la gestion du carnet d'adresse.

Mais n'oublions pas que le iPhone a également la fonction Mail, assez intéressante aussi.

Je regrette seulement que la plate-forme Mac OS sur ces appareils soit verrouillée et ne permette pas l'installation d'applications tierces (comme sous Palm par exemple). Remarque : il y a déjà des hacks qui la débloque... mais je préférerais que l'ouverture soit affichée d'emblée.


----------



## tungchao (5 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Nan mais c'est juste qu'il y a un conflit dans les gammes. L'iPod Touch n'a en réalité aucune raison d'exister tant l'iPhone, pour 90  de plus, réunit toutes les fonctions qu'il faut.
> 
> Et de toute façon, une personne qui téléphone peu ne s'en fiche pas d'avoir un iPod touch qui fait aussi GSM pour 90  supplémentaires
> 
> ...



Je trouve au contraire qu'il n'y a pas du tout de conflit de la gamme.

Pour qqun qui s'en fiche du GSM car il en a déjà un et qui a juste besoin d'un lecteur multimedia + surfer sur le Web, l'iPod Touch est idéal.

L'iPod Touch a l'avantage de ne pas d'etre un telephone justement, pas de simlockage, pas d'abonnement couteux, ... sans parler tous les manques en terme de fonctionnalités de base que tous les téléphones milieu  gamme disposent : 3G, MMS, ... 

Alors qu'il a tous les autres fonctionnalités qui font les valeurs ajoutées de l'iPhone (Wi-Fi, Safari, YouTube, iPod Audio et Video, Multitouch Screen, ...) Et il sera surement bidouillable comme l'iPhone avec la VoIP, le chat (meebo) ... j'en ai aucun doute là dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est pas Moi possible ! T'as appris ce mot aujourd'hui ou quoi ? :rateau:



C'est l'effet "Plus belle la vie".  

Paulmuzellec, t'as pas vu l'objet pour le moment, tu devrais attendre avant de te prononcer.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

tungchao a dit:


> L'iPod Touch a l'avantage de ne pas d'etre un telephone justement, pas de simlockage, pas d'abonnement couteux, ... sans parler tous les manques en terme de fonctionnalités de base que tous les téléphones milieu  gamme disposent : 3G, MMS, ...
> 
> Alors qu'il a tous les autres fonctionnalités qui font les valeurs ajoutées de l'iPhone (Wi-Fi, Safari, YouTube, iPod Audio et Video, Multitouch Screen, ...) Et il sera surement bidouillable comme l'iPhone avec la VoIP, le chat (meebo) ... j'en ai aucun doute là dessus.


Bien dit, car c'est oublier un peu vite que, même ramené à $399, l'iPhone (8 Go) reste cher par ses à-côtés. L'iPod, je le remplis avec la musique que j'aie déjà, il ne me coûtera rien de plus !


----------



## freefalling (5 Septembre 2007)

La nouvelle pub pour l'iPod Classic .. sans plus ..

La Keynote est online .. et impossible de s'y connecter pour le moment. Comme ceci est surprenant .. 

- - - - EDIT - - - - - 

Bon, en fait ma connexion ce soir est calamiteuse .. ce sera pour plus tard.


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/sep/s83522y/m_63827621b_220_ref.mov
Cela marche chez moi.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Nan mais c'est juste qu'il y a un conflit dans les gammes. L'iPod Touch n'a en r&#233;alit&#233; aucune raison d'exister tant l'iPhone, pour 90 &#8364; de plus, r&#233;unit toutes les fonctions qu'il faut.
> 
> Et de toute fa&#231;on, une personne qui t&#233;l&#233;phone peu ne s'en fiche pas d'avoir un iPod touch qui fait aussi GSM pour 90 &#8364; suppl&#233;mentaires
> 
> ...



L'iphone a un d&#233;faut par rapport &#224; l'ipod touch: il faut contracter un abonnement t&#233;l&#233;phonique pour pouvoir l'utiliser... Il ne faut pas se leurrer: Apple ne se permettrait jamais de sortir un tel produit sans une &#233;tude de march&#233; minutieuse. Ils ont certainement d&#251; se rendre compte que l'iPhone avait un &#233;norme potentiel en tant que "ordinateur multim&#233;dia de poche", mais que beaucoup de clients potentiels h&#233;sitaient &#224; cause du besoin de se lier &#224; un nouveau provider, avec un nouveau contrat (et pas des moindres)... Ou simplement ne voulaient pas d'un nouveau t&#233;l&#233;phone. Finalement, beaucoup de personnes ont d&#251; s'int&#233;resser &#224; l'iPhone, le consid&#233;rant comme un iPod dop&#233; aux hormones, puis ont recul&#233; lorsqu'elles se sont rendues compte qu'elles &#233;taient en face... d'un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable. Ainsi, cet iPod Touch vient tr&#232;s certainement combler une &#233;norme demande que nous, en tant que connaisseurs du monde Mac, ne soup&#231;onnons s&#251;rement pas.

De mani&#232;re plus conceptuelle, je consid&#232;re cet iPod Touch comme l'objet le plus int&#233;ressant de cette keynote. Nous avons en face de nous un appareil d'un nouveau genre: un ordinateur de poche orient&#233; uniquement multim&#233;dia. Transcendant ce vers quoi tendent les g&#233;n&#233;rations actuelles de t&#233;l&#233;phones portables, sans en &#234;tre un. Mieux qu'un iPod normal, car pouvant se connecter. D&#233;passant le c&#244;t&#233; "s&#233;rieux" des pocket PCs. Bref, un objet mieux profil&#233; que ces 3 cat&#233;gories, donc plus facilement compr&#233;hensible par un non-initi&#233;. 

Ca va &#234;tre tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant de voir comment cet appareil &#233;volue


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est l'effet "Plus belle la vie".
> 
> Paulmuzellec, t'as pas vu l'objet pour le moment, tu devrais attendre avant de te prononcer.



arrêtez avec ça pfff... mais je le sais car rien que le dos des iPod fait assez cheap ! alors sur un iPhone en plus...


----------



## eman (6 Septembre 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> peut-être parce que l'on sait bien qu'Apple a déjà la rev B prête avec plus de mémoire



tout a fait. comme pour l'imac. En janvier core duo et 6 mois après core2duo. Cà fout pas les boulles au prix de la machine. On n'achète pas un ordi comme on achète une baguette...


----------



## fredop (6 Septembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> L'iPod Nano est pas mal MAIS IL MANQUE TOUJOURS LA RADIO BANDE DE RADIN
> 
> L'iPod Touch est tout simplement inutile, il vaut mieux avoir un iPhone



La question n'est pas tant de savoir si la bete est utile mais plutot de savoir si elle va trouver des clients. Et en l'occurrence, je ne me fais aucun souci a ce sujet. 

Parce ce que si, en soi, il "vaut mieux avoir un iphone", tout le monde n'a pas forcément 100 euros à mettre pour avoir une fonction téléphone...


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

tungchao a dit:


> Je trouve au contraire qu'il n'y a pas du tout de conflit de la gamme.
> 
> Pour qqun qui s'en fiche du GSM car il en a déjà un et qui a juste besoin d'un lecteur multimedia + surfer sur le Web, l'iPod Touch est idéal.
> 
> ...



Si, il est indéniable que son prix le fait entrer en conflit avec les deux appareils que j'ai cité. Je vais pas me répeter, c'est assez clair. L'iPod Touch reste un bon compromis, mais bon, tout le monde l'a remarquer et personne ne se fait avoir, ce n'est qu'un iPhone tronqué de sa fonction téléphonie. L'interface, le Design, la mémoire... Tout a été repris, sauf la fonction GSM. Pour un Prix moindre de seulement 90  ? Désolé, mais il n'a qu'une vocation : Le business Facile 

Si il avait été un poil moins cher et qu'il se démarquait plus de l'iPhone, j'aurai sûrement craqué, mais pour le coup, je vais faire comme mon instinct d'amateur de Musique me le dicte : Craquer pour un iPod Classic, qui est le seul à supporter ma Discothèque.


----------



## freefalling (6 Septembre 2007)

Très belle analyse [MGZ] Black Beru . +1


----------



## eman (6 Septembre 2007)

LEs couleurs sont fades et vraiment sans originalité ni style. Et pourquoi l'ipod classique n'a pas le droit aux couleurs variées....????


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2007)

eman a dit:


> LEs couleurs sont fades et vraiment sans originalité ni style. Et pourquoi l'ipod classique n'a pas le droit aux couleurs variées....????


tu peux toujours le faire repeindre ou appliquer une déco de ton goût
http://www.colorwarepc.com/products/accessories.aspx


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4394165 a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, beaucoup de personnes ont dû s'intéresser à l'iPhone, le considérant comme un iPod dopé aux hormones, puis ont reculé lorsqu'elles se sont rendues compte qu'elles étaient en face... d'un téléphone portable.



En partie à cause du fait qu'une partie des média a présenté cet iPhone comme un appareil "tout en un", très polyvalent. Ce qu'il n'est manifestement pas, d'après ce que j'ai compris...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> arrêtez avec ça pfff... mais je le sais car rien que le dos des iPod fait assez cheap ! alors sur un iPhone en plus...



L'égout et les couleuvres, ça se discute pas.


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Septembre 2007)

Au fait, si on peut acheter des titres directement sur l'iPod, ça veut dire que le transfert de la musique iPod > ordi va être débridé ?!


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4394165 a dit:
			
		

> Ou simplement ne voulaient pas d'un nouveau t&#233;l&#233;phone. Finalement, beaucoup de personnes ont d&#251; s'int&#233;resser &#224; l'iPhone, le consid&#233;rant comme un iPod dop&#233; aux hormones, puis ont recul&#233; lorsqu'elles se sont rendues compte qu'elles &#233;taient en face... d'un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable.
> Ca va &#234;tre tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant de voir comment cet appareil &#233;volue



Tant qu'on a pas les specs officielles, difficile de dire s'il va &#233;voluer comme son grand fr&#232;re... A moins que l'architecture soit identique &#224; l'iPhone (ce que je doute) les softs Tierce party seront pas l&#233;gion.

Sinon les gens qui ont recul&#233; en voyant que c'&#233;tait un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable devaient &#234;tre tr&#232;s mal renseign&#233;s, et avaient du s'int&#233;resser &#224; l'appareil que par Hype. Parce que pour ne pas comprendre qu'il s'agit d'un Portable quand on a un nom comme iPhone, faut vraiment avoir un probl&#232;me.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Si, il est ind&#233;niable que son prix le fait entrer en conflit avec les deux appareils que j'ai cit&#233;. Je vais pas me r&#233;peter, c'est assez clair. L'iPod Touch reste un bon compromis, mais bon, tout le monde l'a remarquer et personne ne se fait avoir, ce n'est qu'un iPhone tronqu&#233; de sa fonction t&#233;l&#233;phonie. L'interface, le Design, la m&#233;moire... Tout a &#233;t&#233; repris, sauf la fonction GSM. Pour un Prix moindre de seulement 90 &#8364; ? D&#233;sol&#233;, mais il n'a qu'une vocation : Le business Facile
> 
> Si il avait &#233;t&#233; un poil moins cher et qu'il se d&#233;marquait plus de l'iPhone, j'aurai s&#251;rement craqu&#233;, mais pour le coup, je vais faire comme mon instinct d'amateur de Musique me le dicte : Craquer pour un iPod Classic, qui est le seul &#224; supporter ma Discoth&#232;que.





Moi il me pla&#238;t bien. Comme d'autres l'ont dit : mon GSM fonctionne tr&#232;s bien et je m'en sers tr&#232;s peu, cet iPod tombe pic.


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Au fait, si on peut acheter des titres directement sur l'iPod, ça veut dire que le transfert de la musique iPod > ordi va être débridé ?!



non en fait d'après ce que je comprends ( a vérifier donc), quand tu synchronisera itunes chargera automatiquement le titre depuis l'itunes music store


----------



## eman (6 Septembre 2007)

N'achetez PAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Attendez que la mémoire flash se démocratise.....l'année prochaine......çà va être dur je sais.............mais bon moi je me dis que pour 400 euros les 16go il vaut mieux s'y prendre à deux fois avant d'acheter tout de suite. Vous allez me dire que oui.....dans ce cas............ on n'achète jamais rien et on attends tjs car l'informatique évolue trop vite
Ok mais c'est pas l'ipod qui sera mis à jour tous les 6 mois.............. quoique.... maintenant on ne sais jamais de quoi demain sera fait.....
bon ...........allez................... ACHETEZ !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tungchao (6 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Si, il est indéniable que son prix le fait entrer en conflit avec les deux appareils que j'ai cité. Je vais pas me répeter, c'est assez clair. L'iPod Touch reste un bon compromis, mais bon, tout le monde l'a remarquer et personne ne se fait avoir, ce n'est qu'un iPhone tronqué de sa fonction téléphonie. L'interface, le Design, la mémoire... Tout a été repris, sauf la fonction GSM. Pour un Prix moindre de seulement 90  ? Désolé, mais il n'a qu'une vocation : Le business Facile
> 
> Si il avait été un poil moins cher et qu'il se démarquait plus de l'iPhone, j'aurai sûrement craqué, mais pour le coup, je vais faire comme mon instinct d'amateur de Musique me le dicte : Craquer pour un iPod Classic, qui est le seul à supporter ma Discothèque.



Tout à fait d'accord pour l'équation _iPod Touch = iPhone - GSM_ mais je ne suis pas du tout d'accord que la différence n'est que de 90 car tu oublies le contrat qui te lie corps et âme à ton opérateur pour 2 ans à je ne sais pas (encore) quelle somme exhorbitante par mois.

Pour quelqu'un qui utilise peu d'un tel portable (prépayé ou sans engagement), le prix de la liberté (pas de contrat avec un opérateur) est un argument de plus en faveur de l'iPod Touch.


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> non en fait d'après ce que je comprends ( a vérifier donc), quand tu synchronisera itunes chargera automatiquement le titre depuis l'itunes music store



un double téléchargement sur iTMS alors ?!
ok


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

quelqu'un pr&#233;f&#232;re un iPod &#224; l'iPod touch ? :rateau:


----------



## Ludopac (6 Septembre 2007)

Pour l'iPhone il n'y a pas une obligation d'abonnement d'un an ? Avec en plus des tarifs assez élevé non ?

Donc l'iPod touch conviendrait à tous ceux qui n'ont pas envie de payer un tel abonnement dont ils n'ont pas besoin...


----------



## eman (6 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> tu peux toujours le faire repeindre ou appliquer une déco de ton goût
> http://www.colorwarepc.com/products/accessories.aspx



oui je sais mais le problème que je constate avec apple c'est qu'il faut tjs rajouter et depensez encor encore en plus en plus (ah çà m rapelle une pub....) pour obtenir ce qu'on pourrait avoir du premier coup. Je suis d'accord avec toi pour la customisation. C'est clair que là c'est à chacun de faire ce qui lui plaît.... mais çà me dit pas pourquoi l'ipod classique n'a pas le droit à la couleur...


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

tungchao a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord pour l'équation _iPod Touch = iPhone - GSM_ mais je ne suis pas du tout d'accord que la différence n'est que de 90 car tu oublies le contrat qui te lie corps et âme à ton opérateur pour 2 ans à je ne sais pas (encore) quelle somme exhorbitante par mois.
> 
> Pour quelqu'un qui utilise peu d'un tel portable (prépayé ou sans engagement), le prix de la liberté (pas de contrat avec un opérateur) est un argument de plus en faveur de l'iPod Touch.



Oui je sais que l'iPhone oblige une souscription. Mais le déblocage existe déjà. Quant à la loi qui exige de pouvoir désimlocker son GSM à partir de 6 mois, Apple ou Orange aura beau toriller du cul tant qu'il veut, le Droit Français s'applique de façon générale, donc iPhone ou pas, ce sera le même tarif.

Sinon je suis d'accord, pour les gens qui ont un téléphone et qui en sont satisfaits, l'iPod Touch leur apporte les fonctions de l'iPhone tout en gardant leur propre Tel.


----------



## tungchao (6 Septembre 2007)

Vous avez vu que l'iPhone 4G est bradée aux USA à 299$ ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> un double téléchargement sur iTMS alors ?!
> ok




Non sur la vidéo de l'iPod touch on voit le transfert du baladeur vers l'ord.


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> non en fait d'après ce que je comprends ( a vérifier donc), quand tu synchronisera itunes chargera automatiquement le titre depuis l'itunes music store



En fait je ne comprends pas ça comme toi :


----------



## freefalling (6 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Moi il me pla&#238;t bien. Comme d'autres l'ont dit : mon GSM fonctionne tr&#232;s bien et je m'en sers tr&#232;s peu, cet iPod tombe pic.



Moi, mon GSM fonctionne assez bien et je m'en sers beaucoup. Mais je suis nouvellement engag&#233; sur 24 mois, dans le but non-cach&#233; de me forcer &#224; ne pas me ruer sur l'iPhone dans sa premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration.
En revanche, pour remplacer mon iPod mini 4Go, et me faire cruement PLAISIR, cet iPod tombe &#224; pic


----------



## Gullyver (6 Septembre 2007)

Bon je l'avoue je n'ai pas lu les 879 posts précédents mais je voulais juste signaler 2 choses : 

1 - Je vais commencer à croire aux rumeurs car tous les sites avaient raisons.

2 - Pourquoi Apple ne nous fait pas un iPodTouch disque dur grosse capacité (avec de la video ça va vite), et à côté un iPhone nano qui ne fait que téléphone... 
Avec ça j'aurais renouvelé mon iPod 5G... Au passage, pourquoi l'iPodtouch n'a pas un icone mail ??? C'est quand même le B.A.BA quant on veut rester connecter.

Mais à part ça j'ai hâte d'être à Apple expo


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> En fait je ne comprends pas ça comme toi :


possible, comme je te l'ai dis je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris leur arrangement avec starbuck


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> possible, comme je te l'ai dis je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris leur arrangement avec starbuck



Tu peux acheter en wifi de n'importe quel point. Dans un starbuck tu peux acheter les morceaux qui passent dans le café.

Et puis tu synchronise avec l'ordi


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> possible, comme je te l'ai dis je ne suis pas s&#251;r d'avoir compris leur arrangement avec starbuck



ha ben ce n'est pas sp&#233;cialement li&#233; &#224; Starbucks
L'arrangement avec Sb d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai compris c'est : 
- acc&#232;s Wi-Fi gratuit alors qu'il est payant dans les SB normalement.
- la possibilit&#233; de voir sur l'iTMS le titre diffus&#233; en fond sonore dans le bar pour l'acheter. 


et pis c'est tout :rateau:


----------



## Gullyver (6 Septembre 2007)

Une autre chose...

Est ce rêver que d'attendre qu'une mise à jour du Firmware des anciens iPods apportent la nouvelle interface???


----------



## freefalling (6 Septembre 2007)

Gullyver a dit:


> Une autre chose...
> 
> Est ce r&#234;ver que d'attendre qu'une mise &#224; jour du Firmware des anciens iPods apportent la nouvelle interface???



Tr&#232;s certainement . Ainsi , comme pour de nombreux autres .. "faites de beaux r&#234;ves .."


----------



## yzykom (6 Septembre 2007)

Je suis curieux de voir quelles applications Ajax pourront être ajoutées à l'iPod Touch.

Parce que pour l'instant, 7 icônes sur le « bureau », ça fait un peu vide, non ? Et j'ai la conviction que ça laisse pas mal de place pour ajouter des gadgets.

Egalement, je suis curieux de voir comment la version mobile de Safari se comporte avec Google Document.

Sinon, 16Go peuvent paraître peu (encore qu'il faille relativiser : c'est quand même le triple de l'iPod 1G à disque dur) mais ça y est : Apple a amorcé la tendance du « tout flash » et vue la vitesse à laquelle évoluent les capacités de ce type de stockage, je suis convaincu qu'on aura des modèles de 32, 64 voire 128 Go d'ici un an.

Après tout, n'est-il pas question d'ordinateurs portables tout flash ces derniers temps ?


----------



## pimboli4212 (6 Septembre 2007)

Ludopac a dit:


> Pour l'iPhone il n'y a pas une obligation d'abonnement d'un an ? Avec en plus des tarifs assez élevé non ?



Aux états-unis c'est comme ça oui, apple a signé un contrat avec un opérateur us et les forfaits sont assez exorbitant pour un utilisateur non-professionnel ... Après, l'opérateur qui distribuera l'iphone en France n'ayant toujours pas était dévoilé (certainement orange mais bon ... ) on ne peut rien savoir


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Non sur la vidéo de l'iPod touch on voit le transfert du baladeur vers l'ord.



ce qui implique ....


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2007)

freefalling a dit:


> Très certainement . Ainsi , comme pour de nombreux autres .. "faites de beaux rêves .."



Ou, en clair, va te gratter...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> ce qui implique ....



En partie et uniquement via iTunes


----------



## Ludopac (6 Septembre 2007)

pimboli4212 a dit:


> Aux états-unis c'est comme ça oui, apple a signé un contrat avec un opérateur us et les forfaits sont assez exorbitant pour un utilisateur non-professionnel ... Après, l'opérateur qui distribuera l'iphone en France n'ayant toujours pas était dévoilé (certainement orange mais bon ... ) on ne peut rien savoir



Oui c'est sûr que si c'est un abonnement abordable, là l'iPhone devient un choix de bon sens


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> ha ben ce n'est pas spécialement lié à Starbucks
> L'arrangement avec Sb d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est :
> - accès Wi-Fi gratuit alors qu'il est payant dans les SB normalement.
> - la possibilité de voir sur l'iTMS le titre diffusé en fond sonore dans le bar pour l'acheter.
> ...



benh je suis même pas sûr qu'internet soit gratuit, en tout cas ce n'est pas explicitement ecrit, même si à mon avis tu as raison:


> You walk into a Starbucks. Order your latté. While you wait, you hear a song wafting from the loudspeakers. You love it. So you get out your iPod touch and buy it over Wi-Fi. Just like that. The iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store on iPod touch tells you whats playing in select Starbucks and lets you buy it along with other featured Starbucks content. So you can sip, shop, and listen.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

perso je trouve le wifi ridicule sur un iPod !! puis on oublie l'iPod l&#224;, on d&#233;vie sur compl&#232;tement autre chose avec le touch !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> perso je trouve le wifi ridicule sur un iPod !! puis on oublie l'iPod l&#224;, on d&#233;vie sur compl&#232;tement autre chose avec le touch !



Oui on a compris que tu ne l'aimais pas. :rateau:


----------



## anthoprotic (6 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> En partie à cause du fait qu'une partie des média a présenté cet iPhone comme un appareil "tout en un", très polyvalent. Ce qu'il n'est manifestement pas, d'après ce que j'ai compris...



Que veut tu dire? En quoi l'iPhone n'est pas polyvalent et tout-en-un?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

ben en fait j'h&#233;site ! il fait 50 euros de plus qu'un iPod nano avec le dock ! j'h&#233;site entre le gros machin touch avec des traces et oubliant le c&#244;t&#233; iPod, et le iPod de base pouss&#233; au meilleur de ses capacit&#233;s, petit, joli, et vid&#233;o...


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Que veut tu dire? En quoi l'iPhone n'est pas polyvalent et tout-en-un?



Ben non, dans la mesure où il ne peut pas gérer des musiques et des vidéos à la manière de l'iPod...


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> ben en fait j'hésite ! il fait 50 euros de plus qu'un iPod nano avec le dock ! j'hésite entre le gros machin touch avec des traces et oubliant le côté iPod, et le iPod de base poussé au meilleur de ses capacités, petit, joli, et vidéo...



Nan mais de toute façon l'iPod Touch pour le moment ça sert à rien, il sort que le 28. Y'en aura pour tout le monde.


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Septembre 2007)

l'iPod nano est :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Nan mais de toute façon l'iPod Touch pour le moment ça sert à rien, il sort que le 28. Y'en aura pour tout le monde.



c'est pas ce qui répond à mon interrogation...


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben non, dans la mesure o&#249; il ne peut pas g&#233;rer des musiques et des vid&#233;os &#224; la mani&#232;re de l'iPod...



Comment &#231;a ? Les Gestions Musique et Vid&#233;os de l'iPod Touch sont directement issues de l'interface iPhone. 



paulmuzellec a dit:


> c'est pas ce qui r&#233;pond &#224; mon interrogation...



Si, &#231;a veut dire Relax, prends le temps de savoir ce que tu veux. Ils ont &#233;t&#233; annonc&#233;s aujourd'hui, t'as le temps .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben non, dans la mesure où il ne peut pas gérer des musiques et des vidéos à la manière de l'iPod...



Lapin compris :mouais: Ça doit-être l'heure tardive Dodo


----------



## tyler_d (6 Septembre 2007)

avec quelques heures de recul, il est évident que ce nouvel ipod va faire un malheur.

rendez-vous compte, en à peine quelque mois, on a pas arrêté de parler de l'iphone (je veux dire en dehors des macusers...), tout le monde est impressionné par cette interface tactile, ceux qui l'ont éssayé, et ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore essayé !

alors un ipod tactile, le truc qui fait réver parce que "rare" (surtout en europe  ), il va s'en vendre au kilo, c'est garanti !!

je travaillerais chez archos je ferais un peu la gueule je crois, meme les geeks anti-apple primaire ("trop cher" "c'est juste parce que c'est fashion") ne vont pas pouvoir se la ramené avec "mon archos il déchire", parce que là, apple va tout écraser, à nouveau.

il faut cependant prendre en compte (comme je l'ai vu plus haut) que le marché du lecteur se réduit, mais là apple (qu'est ce qu'ils sont fort) fait une transition de "lecteur mp3" à "machine multimédia mobile, connectée au web..." et du coup créé presque un nouveau marché !


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Septembre 2007)

Il y a pas la radio sur l'iPod Nano ?


----------



## freefalling (6 Septembre 2007)

> j'h&#233;site entre le gros machin touch avec des traces et oubliant le c&#244;t&#233; iPod



Gros ? : 8mm  d'&#233;paisseur. Les "traces" : lave tes mains et/ou utilise le chiffon 'offert' avec l'iPod touch. Oubli&#233; le c&#244;t&#233; iPod ? Si &#231;a c'est pas de la mauvaise foi .. la capacit&#233; ne te pla&#238;t pas pour tes besoins, point.




> et le iPod de base pouss&#233; au meilleur de ses capacit&#233;s, petit, joli, et vid&#233;o...



Ton choix est d&#233;j&#224; fait, non ? Alors fonce, il sera chez toi dans 3 jours ..


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Comment ça ? Les Gestions Musique et Vidéos de l'iPod Touch sont directement issues de l'interface iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> Si, ça veut dire Relax, prends le temps de savoir ce que tu veux. Ils ont été annoncés aujourd'hui, t'as le temps .



oui mais mon ipod je le commande demain...


----------



## lifenight (6 Septembre 2007)

Sinon, vous pensez quoi du nouveau nano ? Je le trouve vraiment excellent &#224; ce prix l&#224;, un killer &#224; lui tout seul !

Le mythe de l'iPod n'est pas fini comme l'annon&#231;aient certains cr&#233;tins d'analystes

Edit : je trouve le dock sous l'&#233;cran du touch plus joli que celui de l'iPhone


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> il faut cependant prendre en compte (comme je l'ai vu plus haut) que le march&#233; du lecteur se r&#233;duit, mais l&#224; apple (qu'est ce qu'ils sont fort) fait une transition de "lecteur mp3" &#224; "machine multim&#233;dia mobile, connect&#233;e au web..." et du coup cr&#233;&#233; presque un nouveau march&#233; !



Si Apple &#233;t&#233; arriv&#233; avant les Archos, ils auraient pu comme tu dis cr&#233;er un nouveau march&#233;. Mais pour le coup, ils ne font que le p&#233;n&#233;trer. 

Enfin, c'est une bien jolie b&#234;te cet iPod Touch.



paulmuzellec a dit:


> oui mais mon ipod je le commande demain...



Et ben alors c'est tout bon, commande le Nano demain.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Si Apple été arrivé avant les Archos, ils auraient pu comme tu dis créer un nouveau marché. Mais pour le coup, ils ne font que le pénétrer.
> 
> Enfin, c'est une bien jolie bête cet iPod Touch.
> 
> ...


oui mais je peux commander le touch aussi ! j'ai 300 euros de côté... j'hésite :rateau:


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Comment ça ? Les Gestions Musique et Vidéos de l'iPod Touch sont directement issues de l'interface iPhone.



Ben c'est moi qui n'ai rien compris à ta réponse, alors...

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4394135&postcount=512


Donc je repose ma question. Est-ce qu'avec l'iPhone, on va pouvoir gérer sa musique et ses vidéos comme sur un iPod (avec les menus, l'arborescence, et tout et tout, comme sur un iPod) ?

Capito ?


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> oui mais je peux commander le touch aussi ! j'ai 300 euros de côté... j'hésite :rateau:



Tout dépend si tu veux ton iPod le plus vite possible. Le Nano c'est de suite, le Touch c'est début Octobre en comptant la delivery.


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben c'est moi qui n'ai rien compris à ta réponse, alors...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4394135&postcount=512
> 
> ...



Ah autant pour moi, mais le "Nan" au début du post que tu cites ne voulait pas dire un vrai "Nan" en fait, c'était plutôt façon de parler, désolé je me suis mal exprimé .

Pour être clair et définitif, tu prends la fonction iPod de l'iPhone, et t'as ton iPod Touch. Autrement dit, ce sont les mêmes.


----------



## iHeard (6 Septembre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> J'espere bien avec une reprise de mes points fid orange et si je resigne pour 2 ans...49,99 chez carrefour:love:



ah j'aimerai tellement :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Septembre 2007)

le Nano ne fait pas Radio ?

Continue ainsi...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Tout dépend si tu veux ton iPod le plus vite possible. Le Nano c'est de suite, le Touch c'est début Octobre en comptant la delivery.



j'aimerais bien avoir mon ipod rapidement comme tout le monde je suis impatient d'avoir une de ces bêtes (enfin je pense ) mais ce n'est pas un argument ! je n'ai pas besoin de l'avoir tout de suite ! Simplement je trouve le nano compacte est simple, un iPod quoi et je trouve le touch une copie d'iPhone qui fait un peu "tâche" dans la gamme... Résultat : j'hésite toujours xD


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Septembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> le Nano ne fait pas Radio ?


Et non, aucun iPod ne fait radio. La gamme a &#233;volu&#233;, mais &#231;a, &#231;a ne change pas


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Pour être clair et définitif, tu prends la fonction iPod de l'iPhone, et t'as ton iPod Touch. Autrement dit, ce sont les mêmes.



Bon en fait je comprends qu'il y a une fonction iPod dans l'iPhone. De sorte que l'on peut se servir de son iPhone un peu comme si c'était un iPod.

J'avais lu en fait que l'iPhone ne pouvait que "stocker" des mp3 (ou autres formats), mais sans pouvoir les organiser à la manière de l'iPod. Ce devait être de mauvaises infos...


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> j'aimerais bien avoir mon ipod rapidement comme tout le monde je suis impatient d'avoir une de ces bêtes (enfin je pense ) mais ce n'est pas un argument ! je n'ai pas besoin de l'avoir tout de suite ! Simplement je trouve le nano compacte est simple, un iPod quoi et je trouve le touch une copie d'iPhone qui fait un peu "tâche" dans la gamme... Résultat : j'hésite toujours xD



Ben le nano devient intéressant avec les fonctions Vidéo et Cover Flow. Un écran plus grand, une résolution améliorée, un design compact.

C'est un iPod quoi. Si tu veux un concentré d'utilités dans une petite taille, il est pour toi.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

oui c'est exactement &#231;a qui me pla&#238;t ! les fonctions safari et youtube ne m'int&#233;ressent pas ! c'est juste le widescreen  et le multitouch qui me font h&#233;siter ! mais en plus la date...
Lovell tu prendrais quoi ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Septembre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Et non, aucun iPod ne fait radio. La gamme a évolué, mais ça, ça ne change pas




Merci quel dommage


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bon en fait je comprends qu'il y a une fonction iPod dans l'iPhone. De sorte que l'on peut se servir de son iPhone un peu comme si c'était un iPod.
> 
> J'avais lu en fait que l'iPhone ne pouvait que "stocker" des mp3 (ou autres formats), mais sans pouvoir les organiser à la manière de l'iPod. Ce devait être de mauvaises infos...



Ah si si, dans l'iPhone les morceaux sont classés par albums, artistes, morceaux, notations etc.. etc, comme dans un iPod.


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Septembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Merci quel dommage


Il existe toujours les modules externes pour ajouter la radio (coût supplémentaire :rateau: ).

Si tu veux les spécifications du Nano, pour l'instant elles ne sont dispo que sur le site US :
http://www.apple.com/ipodnano/specs.html


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Septembre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Il existe toujours les modules externes pour ajouter la radio (coût supplémentaire :rateau: ).
> 
> Si tu veux les spécifications du Nano, pour l'instant elles ne sont dispo que sur le site US :
> http://www.apple.com/ipodnano/specs.html





Je le sais  , je pensai que le Nano l'intégrait directement selon la rumeur


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> oui c'est exactement ça qui me plaît ! les fonctions safari et youtube ne m'intéressent pas ! c'est juste le widescreen  et le multitouch qui me font hésiter ! mais en plus la date...
> Lovell tu prendrais quoi ?



Mes besoins en baladeur sont simplissimes :
- Design
- Compacité
- Fonctionnalités
- Qualité

En gros, l'iPod Nano que je possède m'avait carrément fait tomber sous le charme. Il rassemblait pour moi 3 des 4 critères que j'observe à l'achat d'un baladeur. Il ne lui manquait que les fonctionnalités... La vidéo me manquait cruellement. 

Alors avec ces nanos qui font maintenant Vidéos, cover-flow sur un meilleur écran dans un design et une compacité exemplaire, c'est tt bénéf'  .

En plus je suis un grand impatient, donc selon moi, ce serait Nano directos.


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Ah si si, dans l'iPhone les morceaux sont class&#233;s par albums, artistes, morceaux, notations etc.. etc, comme dans un iPod.



Et on peut aussi lire des vid&#233;os, comme sur l'iPod ?

P'tin, d&#233;sol&#233; pour le HS, mais c'est bien de remettre les choses au point...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Mes besoins en baladeur sont simplissimes :
> - Design
> - Compacité
> - Fonctionnalités
> ...



ça fait plaisir


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et on peut aussi lire des vid&#233;os, comme sur l'iPod ?
> 
> P'tin, d&#233;sol&#233; pour le HS, mais c'est bien de remettre les choses au point...


Tu devrais aller sur le site US pour voir les vid&#233;os sur l'iPhone  

Mais, pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ta question, c'est oui. Les fonctions iPod (musique et vid&#233;o) sont les m&#234;mes sur l'iPhone et l'iPod Touch.


----------



## freefalling (6 Septembre 2007)

Entre les questions sur "qu'est ce que vous acheteriez ? J'h&#233;site encore .."
et les incompr&#233;hensions face aux options des diff&#233;rents iPod/iPhone, on perd un peu le fil .. qui d'ailleurs, je le rappel, n'est autre que :
* Commentaires, analyses et d&#233;bats sur l'actualit&#233; du Mac et de l'informatique.*

Sur ce, il est temps pour moi d'aller faire dodo
​


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et on peut aussi lire des vidéos, comme sur l'iPod ?
> 
> P'tin, désolé pour le HS, mais c'est bien de remettre les choses au point...



iPhone Converter permet de réencoder ses propres vidéos afin de les transférer dessus .


----------



## anthoprotic (6 Septembre 2007)

Mais bien s&#251;r 

ICI!



EDIT: Ouaow, 5 r&#233;ponse en 5 minutes, m&#234;me pas le temps de finir mon post...


----------



## tyler_d (6 Septembre 2007)

en regardant la keynote je me pose une question :


pourquoi avoir laissé cette photo kitchissime de la Terre en image d'accueil de l'ipod ?:mouais: 

à la rigueur pour l'iphone, je peux le "comprendre" (et encore), la terre, la communication, le téléphone, ok ok c'est bon, ça passe.

mais là ? 

alors qu'une simple pomme blanche sur ce fond noir serait du plus effet !!!!!


----------



## arar92 (6 Septembre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Tu devrais aller sur le site US pour voir les vidéos sur l'iPhone
> 
> Mais, pour répondre à ta question, c'est oui. Les fonctions iPod (musique et vidéo) sont les mêmes sur l'iPhone et l'iPod Touch.


Sur le dernier SVM Mac, ils disent que l'on ne peut pas télécharger de musique de l'ITMS sur l'iPhone, contrairement à l'iPod Touch, donc... :mouais:
Sur l'iPhone (selon le même journal), la prise de branchement serait différente des prises habituelles, empêchant l'usage de nos casques préférés, je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir bien compris, en tous cas ce serait gonflé !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

pour le casque c'est absolument vrai sur l'iPhone


----------



## Paski.pne (6 Septembre 2007)

arar92 a dit:


> Sur le dernier SVM Mac, ils disent que l'on ne peut pas télécharger de musique de l'ITMS sur l'iPhone, contrairement à l'iPod Touch, donc... :mouais:
> Sur l'iPhone (selon le même journal), la prise de branchement serait différente des prises habituelles, empêchant l'usage de nos casques préférés, je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir bien compris, en tous cas ce serait gonflé !!!


Pour ce qui est du casque, je ne sais pas.

Mais pour ce qui est du téléchargement de musiques depuis l'ITMS , c'est possible sur l'iPhone. Dans la Keynote, Steve Jobs annonce que cette fonction vient d'être ajoutée et donc l'iPhone est mis à jour pour faire pareil que l'iPod Touch


----------



## Poutchi (6 Septembre 2007)

Steve Jobs a fait un lapsus r&#233;v&#233;lateur pendant la pr&#233;sentation de l'iPod Touch  je sais pas si vous avez remarqu&#233; lorsqu'il a montr&#233; la fonctionnalit&#233; photo il a dit:
"...And you can rotate your photos in landscape mode on your *iPhone*!"


----------



## iHeard (6 Septembre 2007)

Question: quels sont les formats de vid&#233;os que peut lire l'ipod nano ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Ah enfin quelqu'un pr&#233;f&#232;re le nano au touch (enfin encore ) H.264 video, up to 1.5 Mbps, 640 by 480 pixels, 30 frames per second, Low-Complexity version of the H.264 Baseline Profile with AAC-LC audio up to 160 Kbps, 48kHz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats; H.264 video, up to 2.5 Mbps, 640 by 480 pixels, 30 frames per second, Baseline Profile up to Level 3.0 with AAC-LC audio up to 160 Kbps, 48kHz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats; MPEG-4 video, up to 2.5 Mbps, 640 by 480 pixels, 30 frames per second, Simple Profile with AAC-LC audio up to 160 Kbps, 48kHz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats


----------



## nicoplanet (6 Septembre 2007)

globeman a dit:


> vous croyez qu'on peu &#233;diter le calendrier directement sur l'ipod touch, &#224; la mani&#232;re d'un PDA?



Si c'est fid&#232;le &#224; l'iPhone, on peu faire quelques manip' sur le calendrier, &#233;diter des RDV, en ajouter, etc.
C'est quand m&#234;me pas auss simple que sur un bon vieux Palm mais la synchro avec iCal doit &#234;tre bien meilleure !  

Edit: mais pas de multi calendriers (j'en utilise au moins 6 !) sur le iPhone / iPod 
Cf. *ce site*

Cf. review du module calendar de l'iPhone :
[YOUTUBE]MfpnteZVFjI[/YOUTUBE]

Par contre, &#231;a manque cruellement de Mail ....

Le iPod touch reste donc ... un iPod ! On est tr&#232;s loin d'un PDA ...


----------



## Poutchi (6 Septembre 2007)

et pour ceux qui espèrent la VOIP sur le touch, je vous rappelle que celui-ci est dépourvu de micro et de haut parleur externe


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

site apple fran&#231;ais mis &#224; jour


----------



## desertea (6 Septembre 2007)

Pour aujourd'hui :

Mise en vente de mon iPod 30Go acheté à sa sortie (vente estimée environ 160-180 euros vu son état) le tout sur Ebay.  

Commande dans la foulée de l'Ipod classic 80Go sur apple store aux US (j'ai une adresse à NYC) pour environ 180 euros (260 $)  


ps: je ne choisi pas l'iPod touch, car j'achète l'iPhone lors de sa sortie en France. 

Que demande le peuple !!!


----------



## Mickjagger (6 Septembre 2007)

Pour ceux qui trouvent que 16 go c'est décevant, dites-vous qu'une clé USB de 16 go coûte autour de 140 euros en ce moment...

Par contre quand on voit la capacité des disques du Classic on se demande pourquoi les MacBooks ne se mettraient pas prochainement aux disques de 1,8". S'il y'a des modèles à 5400t/min ca suffirait largement pour le futur ultra portable.


----------



## apenspel (6 Septembre 2007)

Le m&#234;me jour que cet event, Le Soir (quotidien belge) sortait deux pages (la page 2 et 3, pour dire l'importance) quant aux dangers du Wi-Fi qui serait d&#233;sormais une pollution majeure&#8230;
Pour ne pas s'&#233;garer dans un d&#233;bat st&#233;rile sur le c&#244;t&#233; n&#233;faste ou non du Wi-Fi et de la quantit&#233; d'onde magn&#233;tique que nous subissons, Le Soir donnait un exemple :
l&#224; o&#249; l'activit&#233; &#233;lectro-magn&#233;tique due aux antennes est forte, les scientifiques ne constataient pas la pr&#233;sence de moineaux m&#226;les !
Est-ce que &#231;a pourrait expliquer leur disparition ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2007)

Le plus important est qu'on a le choix maintenant.
Avec ou sans partie téléphonie .. 
Les écran de la majorité des téléphones portables sont trop petit pour surfer sur le net, le touch offre une possibilité convenable d'exploiter ça.
On garde son téléphone pour la partie communication et on est pas dépendant de l'opérateur..


----------



## ticus (6 Septembre 2007)

vous avez vu, sur le store FR il est dispo sous 3 jours le touch ?
quelqu'un a plus d'infos? c'est réélement 3 jours ou bien c'est pour booster les commandes ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2007)

Sur le Store Suisse aussi, ça doit être une erreur


----------



## samoussa (6 Septembre 2007)

_"Il fallait s'y attendre, la brusque et conséquente baisse du tarif de l'iPhone a provoqué le fort mécontentement des centaines de milliers de personnes qui avaient déjà acheté le téléphone.
Si ceux qui l'avaient acheté dans les 14 jours pourront se faire assez facilement rembourser la différence entre l'ancien prix et le nouveau, ou échanger leur 4 Go contre un 8 tout en récupérant de l'argent, les autres se préparent à lutter et commencent déjà à faire le siège des Apple Stores et autres boutiques AT&T.
La situation va devenir rapidement délicate à gérer pour Apple qui va devoir faire face à une mauvaise presse là où ils s'attendaient à un plébiscite total. Nous ne serions pas étonnés qu'ils finissent par lâcher du lest en cherchant un arrangement. Mais chaque dollars lâché sera à multiplier par 1 million !"

_source macbidouille

quand on croit bien faire et qu'on dit qu'il ne faut pas se ruer.  
Ils auront au moin pu se la peter pendant les vacances, mais maintenant tout le monde va s'en prendre un à ce prix là


----------



## julien.alkaza (6 Septembre 2007)

Ah bah boil&#224;, ils l'ont fait!! Un Ipod Touch...MA carte bleue n'a pas r&#233;sist&#233; plus de 3 minutes....C'est du joli!!!!


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Par contre, &#231;a manque cruellement de Mail ....
> 
> Le iPod touch reste donc ... un iPod ! On est tr&#232;s loin d'un PDA ...



&#231;a ne saurait tarder, si on en juge par la multiplication des applications tierces sur iPhone 

Et &#231;a ne doit pas &#234;tre si compliqu&#233; de transf&#233;rer l'application mail de l'iPhone vers le Touch


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2007)

julien.alkaza a dit:


> Ah bah boilà, ils l'ont fait!! Un Ipod Touch...MA carte bleue n'a pas résisté plus de 3 minutes....C'est du joli!!!!



Pas mieux, je l'ai commandé hier soir :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

le probl&#232;me du touch c'est les rayures et les traces, et de pas &#234;tre dispo tout de suite !!!!
Sinon je le prendrais illico


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (6 Septembre 2007)

IPod Nano 8Go noir commandé


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> le problème du touch c'est les rayures et les traces, et de pas être dispo tout de suite !!!!
> Sinon je le prendrais illico



ta ta ta ... les traces de doigts s'enlèvent facilement , et pour un écran tactile c'est inévitable, à moins que tu ne mettes des gants de chirurgiens et te passes la savonette une heure avant d'utiliser ton touch. 
Pour les rayures, j'en ai aucune sur mon iPhone ...
Les fausses excuses ..


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2007)

Dans iTunes (7.4 ) il y a une nouvelle option "show closed captionning", magnifiquement traduite en "afficher les sous-titres cod&#233;s". En gros, une option pour afficher les sous-titres pour sourds et malentendants. Quelqu'un a une id&#233;e du format utilis&#233; pour ces sous-titres ? J'ai essay&#233; avec un film en mp4 et des sous-titres inclus (lisibles par VLC), mais iTunes ne les reconna&#238;t pas.
Quelqu'un sait comment s'en servir ? Si iTunes pouvait g&#233;rer les sous-titres ce serait g&#233;nial (manquerait plus que la s&#233;lection des langues).


----------



## cl97 (6 Septembre 2007)

faut pas oublier que dans de nombreux pays, ils sont pas pr&#234;ts de le voir l'iPhone sauf en import. Rien que cela, ca justifie la sortie d'un tel produit.


----------



## JP Ribieras (6 Septembre 2007)

La presence de Safari semble confirmer la possibilité de relever les mails et de répondre dans la mesure bien entendu ou les possesseurs d'aiport accepterons d'ouvrir leur connection sans se croire obligés de placer des mots de passe !!
On croirait qu'ils utilisent Windaube et ont peur de leur ombre !!


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

julien.alkaza a dit:


> Ah bah boilà, ils l'ont fait!! Un Ipod Touch...MA carte bleue n'a pas résisté plus de 3 minutes....C'est du joli!!!!



C'est du joli surtout qu'il sort dans 3 semaines, c'est d'autant plus faible de ta part


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Dans iTunes (7.4 ) il y a une nouvelle option "show closed captionning", magnifiquement traduite en "afficher les sous-titres cod&#233;s". En gros, une option pour afficher les sous-titres pour sourds et malentendants. Quelqu'un a une id&#233;e du format utilis&#233; pour ces sous-titres ? J'ai essay&#233; avec un film en mp4 et des sous-titres inclus (lisibles par VLC), mais iTunes ne les reconna&#238;t pas.
> Quelqu'un sait comment s'en servir ? Si iTunes pouvait g&#233;rer les sous-titres ce serait g&#233;nial (manquerait plus que la s&#233;lection des langues).


apparemment handbrake le fait 
j'ai trouv&#233; ceci aussi
http://lists.apple.com/archives/quicktime-users/2007/Mar/msg00106.html
remarque vlc avec les .srt devrait fonctionner sans probl&#232;me
donc je suppose qu'itunes utilises un autre format :sick:


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2007)

OK, donc c'est pas les sous-titres standards du conteneur MP4, &#231;'aurait pourtant &#233;t&#233; super pratique. Tant pis, oblig&#233; de garder VLC (m&#234;me Mplayer ne lit pas ces sous-titres l&#224; ).


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2007)

As tu acc&#232;s au contenu du fichier pour voir l'extension ?

tiens a force que chercher j'ai trouv&#233; ceci aussi


> This has been supported by QuickTime for quite some time but the question was: Can a video podcast use this feature and keep its iPod playback capacity? Yes! A simple requisite is that text overlays are saved in their OFF state. If saved ON, your iPod plays the video black. The iPod even ignores interactivity buttons (sprites) and plays the video normally.


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

Une diff&#233;rence de taille me semble-t-il entre les 2 (mais je me gourre peut-*&#234;tre):

avec l'iPod touch on peut surfer sur internet en WiFi en utilisant tout hotspot disponible (du plus en plus de point d'acc&#232;s gratuit) ou via son WiFi perso &#224; la maison.
avec l'iPhone, le surf internet passe via l'abonnement t&#233;l&#233;phonique "data" qui risque de ne pas &#234;tre gratuit! et en plus avec des d&#233;bits moindres, non?

Donc de ce point de vue, l'iPodTouch a ma pr&#233;f&#233;rence


(Par contre, l'absence de gestion d'eMail me semble dommage, m&#234;me si on peut paser par des WebMail)


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Une différence de taille me semble-t-il entre les 2 (mais je me gourre peut-*être):
> 
> avec l'iPod touch on peut surfer sur internet en WiFi en utilisant tout hotspot disponible (du plus en plus de point d'accès gratuit) ou via son WiFi perso à la maison.
> avec l'iPhone, le surf internet passe via l'abonnement téléphonique "data" qui risque de ne pas être gratuit! et en plus avec des débits moindres, non?
> ...



Non lorsque l'iPhone détecte in spot WiFi ( ouvert ou alors à ouvrir)  il passe du mode EDGE en mode WiFi automatiquement


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

ah ben c'est g&#233;nial &#231;a alors.... bon ben alors je rejoins le camp des ind&#233;cis (en attendant de conna&#238;tre les conditions d'abonnement qu'offrira Orange avec l'iPhone pour un acc&#232;s data illimit&#233;! )


----------



## titigrou (6 Septembre 2007)

C'est vrai que la fonction mail manque à l'ipod touch, c'est peut etre LA fonction manquante (mise à jour ipod touch 1.1   ).
Je viens de me demander aussi, le touch c'est de la mémoire flash, l'iphone aussi? Parce que d'après ce que j'ai compris, y a une différence de rapidité non négligeable.
Pour Orange, je ne suis sur de rien quand à la disponibilité d'une offre renouvellement de mobile, mais pourquoi pas? ce serait vraiment génial en tout cas!!


----------



## fpoil (6 Septembre 2007)

en tout cas ces sous titres cela fait penser que les video store europ&#233;ens sont tout pr&#232;s d'&#234;tre lanc&#233;s...


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2007)

_


Staby a dit:



			Ah bah ils sont bien a la Fnac de n'avoir renouvellé aucun stock... Ils sont a sec jusqu'au 28 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


tiens, elle est marrante celle-là parce que tous les revendeurs sont dans le même cas 



DocEvil a dit:



			M'en fous. Des années que je l'attends : un iPod *vraiment*

Cliquez pour agrandir...


cf Astérix : "Dans Mes Bras !" 



DocEvil a dit:



			Bah oui, mais un iPod, ça se vide aussi Depuis la mort de mon 40 Go, je me retrouve avec un 10 Go de seconde génération. Il tourne comme une horloge, la batterie (d'origine) ne pose aucun problème. J'ai cru que j'allais me sentir à l'étroit, mais je n'écoute pas 10 Go de musique dans la journée ! Et quand j'ai envie de changer, j'en change. Quel intérêt d'avoir sa bibliothèque avec soi
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_


DocEvil a dit:


> nouveau. Et 16 Go de vidéos, photos et de chansons, c'est parfait pour mon utilisation (sans compter que j'ai toujours les téléphones portables en horreur). Bref, le nouvel iPod a la DocEvil Touch. _tout le temps ? Pour la sauvegarde, l'iPod est un disque dur un peu cher _


_

et puis une sauvegarde sur un iPod, c'est un peu inconscient vu la fiabilité des disques 



naas a dit:



			l'intérêt c'est la copie intégrale, la synchro automatique, d'ou le 160 Go
mais ce n'est pas les ipod les plus vendus loin de là.

et 16 Go en vidéo c'est juste, si en plus tu synchronise iphoto cela se réduit vite.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


perso, les photos sur mon iPod sont un dossier d'images retaillées pour l'écran de l'iPod (un script Automator) et en plus je ne me sers pas de cette daube d'iPhoto (pouah ! )



chandler_jf a dit:



			Je pense que c'est surtout fonction de l'utilisation qu'on en a. Mon iPod 40 Go a toute ma bibli iTunes. Je l'utilise surtout comme moyen de sauvegarde + remplace un lecteur CD. 
Quand je me déplace c'est avec le Mini et là je change régulièrement les musiques.

En résumé je n'utilise pas mon ipod en nomade seulement le Mini ... c'est pour ça qu'on est pas sur la même longueur d'onde 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


le souci restant la fiabilité des disques pour faire sauvegarde



paulmuzellec a dit:



			perso je trouve le wifi ridicule sur un iPod !! puis on oublie l'iPod là, on dévie sur complètement autre chose avec le touch !
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


ah bah tiens, c'est la fonction qui me ferait craquer (si on peut facilement consulter les webmails Mail me manquera un peu mais pas trop)



julien.alkaza a dit:



			Ah bah boilà, ils l'ont fait!! Un Ipod Touch...MA carte bleue n'a pas résisté plus de 3 minutes....C'est du joli!!!!
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


haaaaaaaaaaaaaan 



paulmuzellec a dit:



			le problème du touch c'est les rayures et les traces, et de pas être dispo tout de suite !!!!
Sinon je le prendrais illico 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


ah bin voilà en fait tu le dénigrais parce que tu envoudrais un ! 



JP Ribieras a dit:



			La presence de Safari semble confirmer la possibilité de relever les mails et de répondre dans la mesure bien entendu ou les possesseurs d'aiport accepterons d'ouvrir leur connection sans se croire obligés de placer des mots de passe !!
On croirait qu'ils utilisent Windaube et ont peur de leur ombre !!
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


ouais, pis c'est pas cool si des gens profitent de ta connection pour faire du P2P ou du piratage sans que tu le saches 

_


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4394437 a dit:
			
		

> _et puis une sauvegarde sur un iPod, c'est un peu inconscient vu la fiabilit&#233; des disques&#8230; _


Ouais enfin si ton iPod l&#226;che le m&#234;me jour que ton disque dur c'est c'&#233;tait ton destin de perdre tes donn&#233;es :rateau:.




naas a dit:


> As tu acc&#232;s au contenu du fichier pour voir l'extension ?


Les fichiers que je veux lire ? Ce sont de b&#234;tes mp4 que je cr&#233;e avec Handbrake sans sous-titres (car sinon il les incruste dans la vid&#233;o). J'extrait les sous-titres depuis le DVD avec D-Subtitler en .srt (ou je les t&#233;l&#233;charge), puis je les ajoute au MP4 avec MP4Box, qui les convertit au format qui va bien.

Mais bon, &#231;a viendra peut-&#234;tre un jour. 

[Edit]Tiens, je viens de voir sur MacG qu'iTunes peut noter les albums. Pas mal, c'est juste dommage qu'on ne le voie nulle part &#224; part en affichage par album.


----------



## julien.alkaza (6 Septembre 2007)

> _haaaaaaaaaaaaaan&#8230; _



Ca va &#234;tre dur d'attendre...Mais bon, je vais &#234;tre tr&#232;s fort!!! :king:


----------



## moonwalk9r (6 Septembre 2007)

Pour l'instant je penche pour le touch, car j'ai déjà un abo mobile, ensuite pour les mails, il y a les webmails


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2007)

_


Dark Templar a dit:



			Ouais enfin si ton iPod lâche le même jour que ton disque dur c'est c'était ton destin de perdre tes données :rateau:.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


je parlais de sauvegarde j'en suis à mon troisième iPod trois disques morts

pour la peine, pour mon ex, j'ai acheté un nano la mémoire flash, c'est plus fiable ? 

iPod Touch ? 

(je me sers aussi de l'ipod pour sauver mes photos en balade )

_


----------



## titigrou (6 Septembre 2007)

Oui oui pour les mails, il y a des webmail je suis d'accord, mais peu de webmail proposent des multi compte (enfin je n'en connais aucun à vrai dire... espérons que la prochaine release de roundcube y remédie).
L'iPhone a aussi un avantage (enfin dites moi si je me trompe), mais il possède une connexion BT (pour l'oreillette BT). Ce BT pourrait être à l'avenir utilisable pour des casques audio BT, et peut, dans ce cas, devenir très intéressant (le premier qui me dit qu'il a jamais hurlé en démêlant ses fils d'écouteurs je lui offre une bière!).


----------



## Anabys (6 Septembre 2007)

Une des premi&#232;res analyses de l'iPod Touch en fran&#231;ais :
http://www.valhalla.fr/index.php/2007/09/06/ipod-touch-premieres-impressions/

Pour r&#233;sumer, il en ressort que :
- l'interface "&#224; la iPhone" est une avanc&#233;e incontestable (et formidable)
- mais le Wifi est un peu un gadget pour un appareil qui a pour but premier de lire des morceaux de musique


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

tiens quelques autres diff&#233;rences:

iPOd touch: pas de cam&#233;ra, pas de micro, pas de possibilit&#233; d'activer un quelconque haut-parleur (le son ne peut sortir a priori que par le casque audio), pas de bluetooth


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

Anabys a dit:


> Une des premières analyses de l'iPod Touch en français :
> http://www.valhalla.fr/index.php/2007/09/06/ipod-touch-premieres-impressions/
> 
> Pour résumer, il en ressort que :
> ...



Le mec il descend l'iPod Touch mais violent  

Enfin, ceci-dit, à défaut d'être peut-être trop impliqué personnellement, il est dans le vrai concernant les défauts.


----------



## nicoplanet (6 Septembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Le même jour que cet event, Le Soir (quotidien belge) sortait deux pages (la page 2 et 3, pour dire l'importance) quant aux dangers du Wi-Fi qui serait désormais une pollution majeure
> Pour ne pas s'égarer dans un débat stérile sur le côté néfaste ou non du Wi-Fi et de la quantité d'onde magnétique que nous subissons, Le Soir donnait un exemple :
> là où l'activité électro-magnétique due aux antennes est forte, les scientifiques ne constataient pas la présence de moineaux mâles !
> Est-ce que ça pourrait expliquer leur disparition ces dernières années ?


+1
Effectivement, ce débat sur le Wi-Fi mérite d'être posé... Nous sommes actuellement dans une joyeuse insouciance par rapport à ça, mais cet insouciance n'est peut-être pas si "pertinante" finalement...

Un simple exemple qui m'a surpris : lors d'apparitions de tumeurs cérébrale chez les _personnes jeunes_, un questionnaire est proposé à l'hôpital par les médecins sur les habitudes d'utilisation de téléphone portable et de connection sans fil, comme quoi, la question reste ouverte "scientifiquement".


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> +1
> Effectivement, ce débat sur le Wi-Fi mérite d'être posé... Nous sommes actuellement dans une joyeuse insouciance par rapport à ça, mais cet insouciance n'est peut-être pas si "pertinante" finalement...
> 
> Un simple exemple qui m'a surpris : lors d'apparitions de tumeurs cérébrale chez les _personnes jeunes_, un questionnaire est proposé à l'hôpital par les médecins sur les habitudes d'utilisation de téléphone portable et de connection sans fil, comme quoi, la question reste ouverte "scientifiquement".



Pourtant, selon des tests scientifiques, les ondes dégagés par un terminal WiFi sont 30x moins puissantes que celles d'un GSM. Et de surcroît, à 10 cm d'un appareil émettant du WiFi, la puissance des ondes est déjà réduite de moitié...

Enfin, sujet à approfondir.


----------



## fedo (6 Septembre 2007)

> - mais le Wifi est un peu un gadget pour un appareil qui a pour but premier de lire des morceaux de musique



archos a déjà un modèle wifi. Apple se devait de le faire. perso je trouve que ça déchire avec safari mais bon...

par ailleurs, je trouve qu'il y a un trou dans la gamme de prix. on passe du Nano 8 Go (vites remplis...) à l'ipod classic 80 Go (soit x10 plus...), j'aurais bien vu un 30 ou 40 Go vers les 230 .

sinon encore et toujours les mêmes reproches:
_pas de lecture des .ogg  (à croire qu'apple a peur de ce format libre...)
_pas de lecture du FLAC
_pas de lecture divX, Xvid, AVI (oui je sais il y a des convertisseurs machins bidules mais comme l'ipod fait photo et que la plupart APN sortent des AVI désormais, c'est pas très logique).


----------



## nicoplanet (6 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Enfin, sujet à approfondir.



Oui complétement d'accord : je ne portais aucune accusation (heureusement  ), mais je voulais simplement exprimer, qu'effectivement, la question est réellement à approfondir !


----------



## jphg (6 Septembre 2007)

je viens de tomber sur la nouvelle home d'apple.

je n'aurais qu'un mot sur le nano : :afraid:  (ya pas le smiley qui vomit, c dommage&#8230

edit : les nano d'avant-hier, on les trouvera sur le refurb ?


----------



## Poutchi (6 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Le mec il descend l'iPod Touch mais violent
> 
> Enfin, ceci-dit, à défaut d'être peut-être trop impliqué personnellement, il est dans le vrai concernant les défauts.



oui, sauf concernant la fragilité. Je suis persuadé que l'iPod touch est au même titre que l'iPhone très solide


----------



## iota (6 Septembre 2007)

Salut.



Anabys a dit:


> Une des premi&#232;res analyses de l'iPod Touch en fran&#231;ais :
> http://www.valhalla.fr/index.php/2007/09/06/ipod-touch-premieres-impressions/
> 
> Pour r&#233;sumer, il en ressort que :
> ...


Et si il n'avait pas &#233;t&#233; Wi-Fi, le deuxi&#232;me point se serait transform&#233; en :
-Pas de Wi-Fi, contrairement au Zen



@+
iota


----------



## Anabys (6 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> oui, sauf concernant la fragilité. Je suis persuadé que l'iPod touch est au même titre que l'iPhone très solide



Le boîtier sera probablement très solide oui. Le problème vient plutôt de l'écran : il est grand (donc surface susceptible de prendre des coups plus grande) et surtout sensible aux "tapes" de doigt (donc, comme l'écran d'un PDA, un peu plus fragile qu'un écran rigide d'ipod classique => cf. les problèmes sur les écrans d'iPhone).


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> oui, sauf concernant la fragilité. Je suis persuadé que l'iPod touch est au même titre que l'iPhone très solide



Oui je suis d'accord, d'ailleurs dans mes critiques je n'évoque jamais cet aspect, je suis certain que l'ipod Touch, ayant pour base l'iPhone, sera au moins aussi solide que son grand frère.

Quand à l'argument des traces de doigts, c'est aussi du Damage Control. OSEF des traces de doigts, un coup de chiffon et c'est bon.


----------



## dvd (6 Septembre 2007)

les nouveaux iPod ont l'air sympa. mais le peu de fonctionnalit&#233;s qui m'interessent face &#224; la concurrence fait que c'est pas demain que j'acheterais un iPod...


----------



## Anabys (6 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Et si il n'avait pas été Wi-Fi, le deuxième point se serait transformé en :
> -Pas de Wi-Fi, contrairement au Zen



Peut être, si Apple n'avait pas sorti l'iPhone. Mais là, ça fait un peu double-emploi.
Le Wifi dans un baladeur sera un très super d'ici quelques années, mais pour l'instant il n'y a pas de couverture Wifi dans nos ville (hormis Paris intra-muros, en cours). Apple est un peu trop en avance sur ce coup là, mais mieux vaut trop tôt que trop tard.


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

Anabys a dit:


> Peut être, si Apple n'avait pas sorti l'iPhone. Mais là, ça fait un peu double-emploi.
> Le Wifi dans un baladeur sera un très super d'ici quelques années, mais pour l'instant il n'y a pas de couverture Wifi dans nos ville (hormis Paris intra-muros, en cours). Apple est un peu trop en avance sur ce coup là, mais mieux vaut trop tôt que trop tard.



Si dans les Mc Do y'a le WiFi


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

Autre question concernant le WiFi de l'iPod Touch

A-t-on une id&#233;e de la capacit&#233; de cet iPOD &#224; communiquer avec une borne AirportExpress (pour diffuser sa musique sur une chaine HiFi via AirTunes) ou avec un AppleTV (pour diffuser musique et video sur une t&#233;l&#233???


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Youpee Youpla, qu'il est beau cet iPod l&#224; (le touch - touchy touchy touche me, i want to be diiiirty)

Bon, j'ai une question de nioub (question iPod, j'en suis rest&#233; aux premiers shuffle...) - est-ce qu'on peut y mettre son calendrier, ses taches, ses contacts (genre comme sur un Palm, quoi) et les consulter quand on veut ? Les modifier directement sur le touch ?


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2007)

Non pas de streaming &#224; l'horizon, enfin si c'est le cas c'est bien cach&#233; comme possibilit&#233; !
j'en reviens a mon post qui a &#233;t&#233; quelque peu noy&#233; dans le flot des nouvelles hier.

Il n'est nul part fait mention de macosx, hors safari sur iphone a &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;sent&#233; comme tournant sous macosX, extraordinaire tout de m&#234;me cet oubli non ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Donc, ça ne serait qu'un iTunes qui bouge, quoi ?

Le geek en moi est déçu.
Le banquier en moi respire.


----------



## winnizkid (6 Septembre 2007)

titigrou a dit:


> Oui oui pour les mails, il y a des webmail je suis d'accord, mais peu de webmail proposent des multi compte (enfin je n'en connais aucun à vrai dire... espérons que la prochaine release de roundcube y remédie).
> L'iPhone a aussi un avantage (enfin dites moi si je me trompe), mais il possède une connexion BT (pour l'oreillette BT). Ce BT pourrait être à l'avenir utilisable pour des casques audio BT, et peut, dans ce cas, devenir très intéressant (le premier qui me dit qu'il a jamais hurlé en démêlant ses fils d'écouteurs je lui offre une bière!).



MOI MOI MOI ! Je n'ai jamais hurlé en démêlant mes fils d'écouteurs ! J'ai le droit à la bière dit?


----------



## Anabys (6 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Non pas de streaming à l'horizon, enfin si c'est le cas c'est bien caché comme possibilité !



Oui, en effet. Je pense que si l'ipod permettait le streaming, Steve ne se serait pas gêné pour nous en faire la démonstration ^^

En fait, c'est iTunes qui contrôle la diffusion vers la borne AP distante. Si l'iPod Touch tourne sous OS X "light", Apple ne devrait pas avoir trop de mal à nous implémenter ça.


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Donc, ça ne serait qu'un iTunes qui bouge, quoi ?


Non non, tu peux mettre tes calendriers et tes contacts dessus (depuis les premiers iPod). Naas répondait à Remy.


----------



## moonwalk9r (6 Septembre 2007)

Oui biensur le touch a des inconvenients face a l'iphone, apres il faut voir pour chaque cas et selon les besoin


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2007)

_j'aime quand l'internationale du flood se reconnait entre geeks ! :love: :love:

bon, Dark il est rennais mais bon&#8230; 
_


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Septembre 2007)

winnizkid a dit:


> MOI MOI MOI ! Je n'ai jamais hurlé en démêlant mes fils d'écouteurs ! J'ai le droit à la bière dit?


Ben faudra venir &#224; Lyon.


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Septembre 2007)

S&#251;rement que Mail sera rapidement installable via les hacks existants pour l'iPhone. On doit bien avoir un MacOS X light dedans, non?


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> ... On doit bien avoir un MacOS X light dedans, non?


 

Sans doute... d'ailleurs son dock ressemble furieusement à celui de Léopard (alors que le dock de l'iPhone est plus proche du dock des versions précédentes de MacOS X)


----------



## Nicosun (6 Septembre 2007)

Question de Noob :rateau: 

est que je peux utiliser l'ipod 160 giga pour faire les back up de mon mac ? autant joindre l'utile a l'agréable si cela est possible


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

Oui bien s&#251;r! tu peux utiliser l'iPod comme disque dur externe usb2


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Non non, tu peux mettre tes calendriers et tes contacts dessus (depuis les premiers iPod). Naas répondait à Remy.


OK, merci.

Le geek va donc faire chauffer la carte bleue !


----------



## Nicosun (6 Septembre 2007)

super donc mon probléme d'achat de disque dur est resolu  

il va falloir que je refile mon vieux nano


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> Question de Noob :rateau:
> 
> est que je peux utiliser l'ipod 160 giga pour faire les back up de mon mac ? autant joindre l'utile a l'agréable si cela est possible



non non et non, ce n'est pas conçu pour être un disque de sauvegarde, il n'y a aucune ventilation et la taille du disque n'est pas adaptée aux sauvegardes.
la cie
wd
seagate
il y en a assez sur le marché


----------



## r0m1 (6 Septembre 2007)

Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu quelque part, mais est ce que ces tout nouveaux ipod (touch et nano) sont compatibles avec l'ipod hi fi ?


----------



## nicoplanet (6 Septembre 2007)

C'est vrai qu'a bien regarder le nouveau nano, Apple s'est un peu tiré une balle dans le pied sachant que c'était auparavant leur "best seller" : surprenant !  

Le iPod classic est en revanche très réussi niveau design je trouve ! :love: 

Et le ipod touch est splendide, mais les limitations de l'appareil nous laisse déjà entrevoir le prochain modèle en vente : :mouais: 
 32 Go de mémoire
 meilleure autonomie (comme toujours avec les 1G / 2G)
 iCal amélioré
 Mail

Enfinn malgré tout, je pense que je vais craquer pour un iPod touch, mais au tarif US (ou Jap, à voir ...) !


----------



## iota (6 Septembre 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu quelque part, mais est ce que ces tout nouveaux ipod (touch et nano) sont compatibles avec l'ipod hi fi ?


Tu as un adaptateur pour le dock livré avec le nano, donc pas de problème à priori.

@+
iota


----------



## titigrou (6 Septembre 2007)

winnizkid a dit:


> MOI MOI MOI ! Je n'ai jamais hurlé en démêlant mes fils d'écouteurs ! J'ai le droit à la bière dit?



Lol ben viens à Arcachon la boire mon gars!
Tient j'ai vu que tu étais Campus Rep, j'ai envoyé ma candidature pour Bordeaux moi.
C'est cool comme taf ou pas?

Pour revenir au Touch, il est fort probable oui que il soit hacké d'ici peu, mais bon ca reste du hack... et le hack quand j'étais sous windaube (erreur de jeunesse...), je m'en foutait, mais sur mac, je m'en fiche un peu moins (un bon produit on l'achète, on le pirate pas!).
Quelqu'un sait alors pour l'iphone si c'est de la mémoire flash ou un dd?


----------



## Nicosun (6 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> non non et non, ce n'est pas conçu pour être un disque de sauvegarde, il n'y a aucune ventilation et la taille du disque n'est pas adaptée aux sauvegardes.
> la cie
> wd
> seagate
> il y en a assez sur le marché



du coup j'hesite, la taille du disque n'est pas adapté ? c'est à dire ?

moi qui croyait faire d'une pierre deux coups, car pour que le mac plante le disque dur il en faut non ? c'est pour ça que je pensais que je pouvais utiliser le nouveau ipod 

je ne comprends pas trop aussi le probléme de ventilation ?


----------



## iota (6 Septembre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> du coup j'hesite, la taille du disque n'est pas adapt&#233; ? c'est &#224; dire ?
> 
> moi qui croyait faire d'une pierre deux coups, car pour que le mac plante le disque dur il en faut non ? c'est pour &#231;a que je pensais que je pouvais utiliser le nouveau ipod
> 
> je ne comprends pas trop aussi le probl&#233;me de ventilation ?


Un iPod, c'est bien pour transporter des fichiers sur soi (comme une cl&#233; USB).
Mais ce n'est en aucun cas une solution de backup (tu peux facilment le perdre ou te le faire voler, c'est moins fiable qu'un disque dur externe). En compl&#233;ment, pourquoi pas, mais comme unique solution de sauvegarde, c'est &#224; d&#233;conseiller.

@+
iota


----------



## Poutchi (6 Septembre 2007)

mémoire flash pour l'iPhone


----------



## Nicosun (6 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Un iPod, c'est bien pour transporter des fichiers sur soit (comme une clé USB).
> Mais ce n'est en aucun cas une solution de backup (tu peux facilment le perdre ou te le faire voler, c'est moins fiable qu'un disque dur externe). En complément, pourquoi pas, mais comme unique solution de sauvegarde, c'est à déconseiller.
> 
> @+
> iota



moi ce qui m'embete c'est de mettre une centaine d'euros pour sauvegarder mes mails (le truc important) et mes dossiers (keynotes, pages). parceque j'ai rien d'autres de crucial sur mon mac.
Vue que l'ipod gére aussi les contacts et les photos.
Est que mes besoins demande vraiment un DD externe ?


----------



## eman (6 Septembre 2007)

j'aurais bien vu un ipodclassic tactile.....au moins l'écran aurait été bien plus grand, ce qui aurait été* VRAIMENT* une nouveauté......et aussi un touch avec disque dur. Pourquoi utliser la memoire flash  qui coûte aujourd'hui trop cher. 
Du coup entre la capacité du disque dur et le tactile j'hésite fortement.
Je me dis que l'ipod touch est à ses débuts et promet de grands changement ainsi que des nouveautés qui risquent d'arriver très vite ( Il suffit de voir l'iphone 4go qui a été supprimé.........)


----------



## littledon (6 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> le touch - touchy touchy touche me, i want to be diiiirty



Don't juge a book by his cooooooooooooooover  hanhanhan 

c'est agréable de voir des fans du rocky horror 

ma premiére et seule déception pour le touch est sa capacité de mémoire que je trouve insuffisante sinon c'est une belle machine.

Quoique faudrait voir les restrictions sur l'utilisation du WIFI !!! il y a des possibilités d'installer des Widgets dessus ?


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> moi ce qui m'embete c'est de mettre une centaine d'euros pour sauvegarder mes mails (le truc important) et mes dossiers (keynotes, pages). parceque j'ai rien d'autres de crucial sur mon mac.
> Vue que l'ipod gére aussi les contacts et les photos.
> Est que mes besoins demande vraiment un DD externe ?


la nous nous éloignons du sujet.
je viens d'acheter pour 103 euros un disque dur de 400 Gode chez western digital
et j'ai une copie INTEGRALE de mon mac, car ce qui est important ce n'est pas le mac en lui même, mais les données non ?


----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2007)

Sans donn&#233;es pr&#233;cises sur  les tarifs du iPhone, c'est encore un peu hasardeux de donner un avis clair, du c&#244;t&#233; tarif en tout cas.
L&#224; comme &#231;a, achat d'impulsion je craquerai inutilement pour un _iPod Touch_, pas besoin de t&#233;l&#233;phone pour le moment. Pour l'objet et le surf dans les gares, les bistrots...
Raisonnablement, pour le court et le moyen terme de mon c&#244;t&#233;, il est urgent d'attendre juin 2008: mon abonnement chez *** court jusqu'&#224; cette date, mon _iPod Mini 1G_ tient encore vachement bien la forme  Mi 2008, je me laisserai bien tenter par un iPhone. Les prix vont baisser et dans 6 mois, on devrait pouvoir d&#233;simlocker les premiers iPhone europ&#233;ens, si la loi est respect&#233;e (_j'aimerai d'ailleurs bien trouver un lien vers ce texte de loi..._) et donc mettre sa puce dedans. Et puis, je me dis toujours, que ce soit un ordi ou autre, ne jamais acheter la premi&#232;re version...

De toute fa&#231;on, ce n'est qu'une question de temps, _it got me at scrolling..._


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Septembre 2007)

Anabys a dit:


> Peut être, si Apple n'avait pas sorti l'iPhone. Mais là, ça fait un peu double-emploi.
> Le Wifi dans un baladeur sera un très super d'ici quelques années, mais pour l'instant il n'y a pas de couverture Wifi dans nos ville (hormis Paris intra-muros, en cours). Apple est un peu trop en avance sur ce coup là, mais mieux vaut trop tôt que trop tard.



Apple ne vend pas qu'en France... Pire: ils ne calibrent pas leur produits spécifiquement pour les Mac users français.

_Oui je sais, ça fait mal de devoir l'admettre, mais c'est la triste vérité. Soyez forts. _


----------



## Nicosun (6 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> la nous nous éloignons du sujet.
> je viens d'acheter pour 103 euros un disque dur de 400 Gode chez western digital
> et j'ai une copie INTEGRALE de mon mac, car ce qui est important ce n'est pas le mac en lui même, mais les données non ?



Merci pour tes conseils Naas

je ne saisi pas tout et je sens la moderation pas loin  

Je peux continuer en MP ?


----------



## F118I4 (6 Septembre 2007)

Tout fraichement rentrer de 2 mois de gal&#232;re(beaucoup d' heures pour petit salaire) &#224; travailler aux glaces en particulier "&#224; l' italiennes" &#224; Biscarrosse Plage, que de surprises: un nouvel imac, un nouveau clavier, des nouveaux iPods...Je viens d' acheter le nano &#224; 4Go c' est exactement ce qui me convient comme iPod par contre je suis d&#233;&#231;u qu' il y a juste la musique en cover flow.


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> non non et non, ce n'est pas con&#231;u pour &#234;tre un disque de sauvegarde, il n'y a aucune ventilation et la taille du disque n'est pas adapt&#233;e aux sauvegardes.
> la cie
> wd
> seagate
> il y en a assez sur le march&#233;


D&#233;sol&#233; de te contredire Naas.... mais pour sauvegarder quelques dizaines de Go de donn&#233;es c'est largement suffisant (160 Go!!!! alors que le disque de mon iMac actuel ne fait lui que 80 Go....)

De plus le disque de l'iPOD est suppos&#233; pouvoir supporter une lecture continue durant plusieurs heures (en usage iPod Video!), donc le faire tourner quelques dizaines de minutes pour sauvegarder des documents je ne vois pas le probl&#232;me.

Evidemment il ne s'agit pas de transformer un iPod en disque externe branch&#233; en permanence, mais plut&#244;t d'en faire l'&#233;quivalent d'une TRES grosse cl&#233; usb (avec les risques &#233;voqu&#233;s par d'autre: possibilit&#233; de perte, de vol, de chute....). Mais m&#234;me dans ce cas, il faudrait manquer vraiment de chance pour que le jour o&#249; on perd son iPOD, le disque dur du Mac en profite pour l&#226;cher!

Et puis par rapport aux solutions disques durs d&#233;di&#233;s (LaCie, Western Digital...), on gagne en mobilit&#233;. C'est parfois tr&#232;s utile d'avoir sur soi, dans la poche, une copie de ses donn&#233;es et documents!


----------



## Anabys (6 Septembre 2007)

En *lecture* de donn&#233;es, l'iPod peut &#234;tre utilis&#233; comme une DD externe. Mais en *&#233;criture*, il faut faire attention, car le disque chauffe beaucoup et tr&#232;s rapidement (faites le test : il ne chauffera jamais autant en 10 heures de lectures de musique sur la plage au mois d'ao&#251;t qu'en 10 minutes de copie continue de fichiers n plein hiver sous la neige  )


----------



## samoussa (6 Septembre 2007)

et bien moi l'ipod touch je n'en pense rien tant que je ne connais pas les tarifs de l'iphone avec abonnement. Un telephone avec une m&#233;moire de 8 go &#231;a le fait, un ipod &#231;a le fait bcp moins, surtout s'il doit embarquer de la video


----------



## Nicosun (6 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour ton avis Remy, c'est bien d'avoir deux avis differends pour prendre une decision de ce genre (c'est pas donné tout ça  )


----------



## Alfoo (6 Septembre 2007)

il serait bien de faire un comparatif du iPod Touch avec la derniere g&#233;n&#233;ration de baladeur Archos.
Il est certain qu'au niveau du HD le Touch est &#224; la traine mais en meme temps il embarque de la flash


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

Anabys a dit:


> En *lecture* de données, l'iPod peut être utilisé comme une DD externe. Mais en *écriture*, il faut faire attention, car le disque chauffe beaucoup et très rapidement (faites le test : il ne chauffera jamais autant en 10 heures de lectures de musique sur la plage au mois d'août qu'en 10 minutes de copie continue de fichiers n plein hiver sous la neige  )


 
Quoi qu'il en soit, dès lors qu'Apple installe un disque de 160 Go on doit pouvoir l'utiliser! Que ce soit iTunes qui y écrive des données (musiques et videos) ou que ce soit une action manuelle de l'utilisateur depuis le Finder, c'est la même chose, non?


Donc personnellement je considère (mais c'est un avis personnel) qu'un iPOD de ce type doit pouvoir être utilisée pour stocker ses données dont on veut garder un double.


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Septembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, dès lors qu'Apple installe un disque de 160 Go on doit pouvoir l'utiliser! Que ce soit iTunes qui y écrive des données (musiques et videos) ou que ce soit une action manuelle de l'utilisateur depuis le Finder, c'est la même chose, non?
> 
> 
> Donc personnellement je considère (mais c'est un avis personnel) qu'un iPOD de ce type doit pouvoir être utilisée pour stocker ses données dont on veut garder un double.



c'est même son utilisation fondamentale, c'est comme ça que j'avais acheté un 40go il y a trois-quatre ans, cela dit ça ne fonctionne quand même pas comme un DD externe. Effectivement ça chauffe, c'est lent, mais on pouvait quand même faire bouter un clone de son système avec, sur n'importe quelle machine, et c'était déjà pas mal...
ça va donc être de mieux en mieux, avec 160 go je pourrai enfin mettre toute ma musique, en plus de mes données essentielles...


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Désolé de te contredire Naas.... mais pour sauvegarder quelques dizaines de Go de données c'est largement suffisant (160 Go!!!! alors que le disque de mon iMac actuel ne fait lui que 80 Go....)
> 
> De plus le disque de l'iPOD est supposé pouvoir supporter une lecture continue durant plusieurs heures (en usage iPod Video!), donc le faire tourner quelques dizaines de minutes pour sauvegarder des documents je ne vois pas le problème.
> 
> ...


tout dépends du niveau de fiabilité que tu attends de ta sauvegarde.
si c'est pour avoir une copie, alors l'ipod peux faire l'affaire, mais en gardant à l'esprit que ce n'est qu'une copie, pas une sauvegarde.
cela dépends de la stratégie de sauvegarde mise en place.
si c'est pour être rassuré psychologiquement, alors une simple copie suffit; si c'est pour faire de la sauvegarde, alors c'est disque dur externe, une fois par semaine ou mois et stockage du disque dans un autre lieu en cas de vol, feu, innondation, etc.
les disques dur externe sans alimentation de la cie sont très compacts 

donc oui un ipod comme une grosse clé usb, non comme sauvegarde
enfin ce n'est que mon avis hein


----------



## eman (6 Septembre 2007)

l'ipod ne concurrence tjs pas archos du point de vue techniques pas du design ni de la simplicité d'utilisation, j'en conviens, là ya pas photo.
 IL aurait été bien d'avoir des fonctions tels que au minimum  :

des Haut-parleurs stéréo et microphone intégrés ainsi que la  Lecture Vidéo format AVI

Et pour l'ipod touch:

Enregistrement vidéo :
MPEG-4 (6) SP et son stéréo ADPCM ; résolution optimisée pour un téléviseur affichant jusquà 640 x 480 à 30 images/s; .

Enregistrement audio :
A partir dune source analogique stéréo au format WAV.
Lecture audio : Décodage stéréo MP3 de 30 à 320 kbits/s, CBR, VBR, WMA (y compris les fichiers WMA protégés) et WAV (PCM & ADPCM).

Visionneuse photos

Connecteurs AV : 
Hub de connexion TV avec un connecteur vidéo de type Pass-through, câbles dentrée/sortie audio-vidéo (prises Péritel® entrée et sortie pour la version européenne) plus un câble pour lémetteur infrarouge contrôlant le tuner du magnétoscope ou du décodeur câble ou satellite Écouteurs audio. Prises et sorties vidéo et audio. kit de voyage (en option) pour enregistrer une source audio vidéo analogique lors de vos déplacements

32go mini d'espace disque....

Si Archos le fait pourquoi pas APPLE..:hein: 
A l'heure du tout numérique et de la centralisation des équipements l'ipod ne peut communiquer aujourd'hui qu'avec un ordi...... c'est çà la révolution...


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; tes souhaits, eman, je pense qu'il serait dans la logique d'APple d'&#233;tendre les capacit&#233;s WiFi de l'iPod Touch pour lui permettre de communiquer avec les bornes Airport Express et les boitiers AppleTV.


----------



## lifenight (6 Septembre 2007)

A quoi bon acheter aujourd'hui un ipod pour sauvegarder ses données alors que Time Machine sur Léopard le permettra bientôt facilement sur un disque externe ou pas ?


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> tout d&#233;pends du niveau de fiabilit&#233; que tu attends de ta sauvegarde.
> [&#8230;]
> donc oui un ipod comme une grosse cl&#233; usb, non comme sauvegarde
> enfin ce n'est que mon avis hein


Je pense que pour la plupart des gens, ce qui compte c'est que le jour o&#249; leur disque dur l&#226;che, ils aient une copie de toutes leurs donn&#233;es. C'est tout. Et pour &#231;a l'iPod fonctionne tr&#232;s bien.




lifenight a dit:


> A quoi bon acheter aujourd'hui un ipod pour sauvegarder ses donn&#233;es alors que Time Machine sur L&#233;opard le permettra bient&#244;t facilement sur un disque externe ou pas ?


Bah Time Machine fonctionnera aussi si tu as achet&#233; l'iPod *avant* Leopard :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> A quoi bon acheter aujourd'hui un ipod pour sauvegarder ses données alors que Time Machine sur Léopard le permettra bientôt facilement sur un disque externe ou pas ?



Utiliser justement le iPod comme disque de sauvegarde avec TimeMachine.


----------



## lifenight (6 Septembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Utiliser justement le iPod comme disque de sauvegarde avec TimeMachine.



Un disque dur externe co&#251;te beaucoup moins cher


----------



## iota (6 Septembre 2007)

eman a dit:


> Et pour l'ipod touch:
> (...)
> Visionneuse photos
> 
> ...


Pour la visionneuse de photos, il y en a une sur l'iPod touch (sur tous les iPod hors shuffle d'ailleurs).

Pour la sortie vid&#233;o, pareil.

Et pour l'espace disque, un disque dur aurait largement augment&#233; le volume de l'iPod touch.



Dark Templar a dit:


> Je pense que pour la plupart des gens, ce qui compte c'est que le jour o&#249; leur disque dur l&#226;che, ils aient une copie de toutes leurs donn&#233;es. C'est tout. Et pour &#231;a l'iPod fonctionne tr&#232;s bien.


A mon avis et pour un prix quasiment &#233;quivalent, &#231;a vaut plus le coup de prendre un nano et un disque dur externe, plut&#244;t qu'un iPod classique qui servira aux sauvegardes.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Un disque dur externe coûte beaucoup moins cher



Effectivement. C'est pour ça que j'ai un nano 2Go.


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> A quoi bon acheter aujourd'hui un ipod pour sauvegarder ses données alors que Time Machine sur Léopard le permettra bientôt facilement sur un disque externe ou pas ?


time machine est sur le même disque :rateau:


----------



## lifenight (6 Septembre 2007)

iPod Touch 160go


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

ouhhh qu'il est pas beau!!!!! 
Franchement pour ma part, je vois pas trop l'intérêt d'une si grande capacitée mais bon ce n'est que dans mon cas...
Je préfère avoir un ipod fin même de faible capacité et changer régulierement la musique en syncrhonisant avec itunes.. J'écoute pas 8h/j mon ipod


----------



## Charly777 (6 Septembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Il est certain qu'au niveau du HD le Touch est &#224; la traine mais en meme temps il embarque de la flash



Tout &#224; fait d'accord, trop souvent vu des Ipod rendre ses derniers souffle &#224; cause du disque.

En ce qui concerne la capacit&#233; de stockage, 8 ou 16 giga c'est d&#233;j&#224; &#233;norme pour un outil portable (euh outil ?  ), mais je reconnais que l'argument est discutable suivant l'utilisation que l'on peut en avoir.

Pour ma part, je pr&#233;f&#232;res l'ipod touch que iphone tout simplement parcqu'il ne fait PAS t&#233;l&#233;phone. Si je veux un t&#233;l&#233;phone j'irais vois un sp&#233;cialiste. De la m&#234;me fa&#231;on si je veux un balladeur (oula que c'est vieux comme termes, non   ) je n'irais pas voir Nokia (pardon, pardon).
Ensuite je pr&#233;f&#232;res le flash pour l'argument pr&#233;-cit&#233;.

Trop fort le nano sinon, et enfin la vid&#233;o et une petite baisse de prix...


----------



## r0m1 (6 Septembre 2007)

Bon ben voila, un nano silver commandé pour patienter jusqu'à l'iphone.....:rateau:


----------



## eman (6 Septembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour répondre à tes souhaits, eman, je pense qu'il serait dans la logique d'APple d'étendre les capacités WiFi de l'iPod Touch pour lui permettre de communiquer avec les bornes Airport Express et les boitiers AppleTV.



Pas sur appleTV mais directement sur une télé par exemple avec un cable de connexion et le tour est joué. Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

eman a dit:


> Pas sur appleTV mais directement sur une t&#233;l&#233; par exemple avec un cable de connexion et le tour est jou&#233;. Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqu&#233;...



Avec le dock s'est possible.


----------



## eman (6 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Avec le dock s'est possible.



Oui mais çà oblige d'acheter encore, en plus de l'ipod. UN CABLE et basta.
C'est poussé à la conso.....non?


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

eman a dit:


> Pas sur appleTV mais directement sur une télé par exemple avec un cable de connexion et le tour est joué. Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué...


 
Mais si tu as un AppleTV déjà branché sur ta télé et que l'iPodTouch communique en WiFi avec l'AppleTV, tu n'as aucun cable à brancher et tu visionnes les videos de l'iPOD sur la télé. Tu trouves ça compliqué?

Et quand je dis que ce serait dans l'esprit Apple, c'est que ça donne de la valeur au couple iPod / AppleTV ou iPOD / Airport Express... bref ça donne des fonctionnalités sympas aux acquéreurs de matériel Apple (pendant que les autres doivent se bagarer avec des cables et des branchements)

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour l'instant ce n'est pas à l'ordre du jour, mais, comme écrit juste au-dessus, via le dock universel c'est possible en mode "filaire"


----------



## iota (6 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Avec le dock s'est possible.


Pas besoin du dock, juste du c&#226;ble composite ou component que tu branche directement sur l'iPod.

Au passage, le nano et l'iPod classique sont capable de sortir du 576p maximum.
L'iPod touch est limit&#233; au 576i.



eman a dit:


> Oui mais &#231;&#224; oblige d'acheter encore, en plus de l'ipod. UN CABLE et basta.
> C'est pouss&#233; &#224; la conso.....non?


Pour les archos c'est pareil, voire pire car il faut acheter leur dock &#224; tout faire (l&#224; ou un simple c&#226;ble suffit sur l'iPod).

@+
iota


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais si tu as un AppleTV déjà branché sur ta télé et que l'iPodTouch communique en WiFi avec l'AppleTV, tu n'as aucun cable à brancher et tu visionnes les videos de l'iPOD sur la télé. Tu trouves ça compliqué?
> 
> Et quand je dis que ce serait dans l'esprit Apple, c'est que ça donne de la valeur au couple iPod / AppleTV ou iPOD / Airport Express... bref ça donne des fonctionnalités sympas aux acquéreurs de matériel Apple (pendant que les autres doivent se bagarer avec des cables et des branchements)


Exact, plus de câble, que de l'utilisation, ça se tient et je trouve qu'apple devrait aller dans ce sens, cf B&O link par exemple


----------



## nicoplanet (6 Septembre 2007)

Je vais demander à une amie de m'envoyer le iPod touch des states... Savez-vous quelles sont les taxes (TVA) dans le Michigan (Ann Harbor) ?

Thanks !


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Je vais demander à une amie de m'envoyer le iPod touch des states... Savez-vous quelles sont les taxes (TVA) dans le Michigan (Ann Harbor) ?
> 
> Thanks !



va sur le site us tu peux le simuler, sinon benh demande à ton amie


----------



## nicoplanet (6 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> va sur le site us tu peux le simuler



Merci pour l'astuce, je savais p&#244; !

_ Edit : &#231;a fait 425$ avec les taxes _


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

Saches tout de m&#234;me, que le paquet peut &#234;tre intercept&#233; par les Douanes fran&#231;aises et que tu doives payer les frais de douanes ET la TVA fran&#231;aise lors de la r&#233;ception du colis...(voire m&#234;me une amende si les Douanes notent que ton amie n'a pas correctement fait sa d&#233;claration quant au contenu du paquet)


----------



## shyriu (6 Septembre 2007)

bizarre bizarre : regardez bien en haut a droite : http://www.apple.com/fr/ipodtouch/gallery/index10.html
oh une icone Bluetooth !
deja releve par engadget aussi ...


----------



## nicoplanet (6 Septembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Saches tout de m&#234;me, que le paquet peut &#234;tre intercept&#233; par les Douanes fran&#231;aises et que tu doives payer les frais de douanes ET la TVA fran&#231;aise lors de la r&#233;ception du colis...(voire m&#234;me une amende si les Douanes notent que ton amie n'a pas correctement fait sa d&#233;claration quant au contenu du paquet)



Oui oui, je sais  

Avec de l'USPS et un d&#233;claration &#224; 150$, je ne devrais pas avoir de probl&#232;me de douane...

En revanche, iPod + taxes + FDP = 485$ soit dans les 350 euros au final (et si tout va bien !)
J'aurais pens&#233; l'&#233;conomie plus cons&#233;quente...


----------



## nicoplanet (6 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> bizarre bizarre : regardez bien en haut a droite : http://www.apple.com/fr/ipodtouch/gallery/index10.html
> oh une icone Bluetooth !
> deja releve par engadget aussi ...



Un erreur d'infographiste, très probablement :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Oui oui, je sais
> 
> Avec de l'USPS et un déclaration à 150$, je ne devrais pas avoir de problème de douane.........


 
Peut-être... par contre si il se "perd", tu ne pourras pas être dédommagé de plus de 150$!


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> bizarre bizarre : regardez bien en haut a droite : http://www.apple.com/fr/ipodtouch/gallery/index10.html
> oh une icone Bluetooth !
> deja releve par engadget aussi ...


 
et une isight???? c'est quoi ce truc à droite de l'écran???

Non je crois que ce sont des erreurs d'infographiste qui ont du s'inspirer ou repomper des images de l'iPhone


----------



## shyriu (6 Septembre 2007)

z'etes negatifs quand meme...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Je trouve ça un peu gros comme erreur!!!!
Je sais pas mais avant d'envoyer un truc pareil sur le net, on fait gaffe surtout quand on s'appelle Apple
Mais bon l'erreur est humaine (c'est bien ce qu'on dit dans ce genre de situation )


----------



## iHeard (6 Septembre 2007)

On pourra donc branch&#233; l'ipod nano sur une TV pour regarder les vid&#233;o ?

Existe t-il un logiciel encodant les divx en un format lisible par l'ipod nano ?


----------



## iota (6 Septembre 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> On pourra donc branch&#233; l'ipod nano sur une TV pour regarder les vid&#233;o ?


Oui, avec au choix c&#226;ble composante (YUV) ou c&#226;ble composite, pour 49&#8364; avec un chargeur.

@+
iota


----------



## sirromano1er (6 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous,

quant à moi, j'aime bien ce nouvel ipod nano. La forme me plait bien. Je trouve que le design est optimisé et qu'il ira parfaitement dans ma poche .


vous savez quand ils seront dispo en magasin sur paris? (Revendeur Apple? Fnac? )


----------



## iHeard (6 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Oui, avec au choix câble composante (YUV) ou câble composite, pour 49 avec un chargeur.
> 
> @+
> iota



49 euros tout de meme....:rateau:


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> quant à moi, j'aime bien ce nouvel ipod nano. La forme me plait bien. Je trouve que le design est optimisé et qu'il ira parfaitement dans ma poche .
> ....


 
Moi aussi j'attends de me rendre compte de visu, car pour l'instant je lui trouve un petit look à la Bernard Tapie (trapu et court sur pattes)

z'auraient dû le baptisé "iPod nanard" le petit nouveau!


----------



## shyriu (6 Septembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> vous savez quand ils seront dispo en magasin sur paris? (Revendeur Apple? Fnac? )


deja dispos sur lonline store: expedies sous 3 jours !


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Septembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Moi aussi j'attends de me rendre compte de visu, car pour l'instant je lui trouve un petit look à la Bernard Tapie (trapu et court sur pattes)
> 
> z'auraient dû le baptisé "iPod nanard" le petit nouveau!



Parce qu'1m77 c'est petit ? Non aux US ils l'appellent l'iPod "Devito" ça colle mieux à mon avis...


----------



## sirromano1er (6 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> deja dispos sur lonline store: expedies sous 3 jours !



Je sais bien mais je voulais le voir sur pattes justement lol.  Et si je pouvais aller le chercher ce week end, cela aurait été le top!


----------



## shyriu (6 Septembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> Je sais bien mais je voulais le voir sur pattes justement lol.  Et si je pouvais aller le chercher ce week end, cela aurait &#233;t&#233; le top!


ooopsy desole...javais lu en biais :rateau: 
Stupid Me !!

joli lIpod Devito ... lol tu lui ecarte les bras, ca fait un support qui parle !!!


----------



## iota (6 Septembre 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> 49 euros tout de meme....:rateau:


Avec un chargeur (qui vaut 29 seul).

@+
iota


----------



## iHeard (6 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Avec un chargeur (qui vaut 29 seul).
> 
> @+
> iota


 j'ai deja un chargeur ( 15 euro..)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Pas besoin du dock, juste du câble composite ou component que tu branche directement sur l'iPod.
> 
> Au passage, le nano et l'iPod classique sont capable de sortir du 576p maximum.
> L'iPod touch est limité au 576i.





iota a dit:


> Oui, avec au choix câble composante (YUV) ou câble composite, pour 49 avec un chargeur.
> 
> @+
> iota



Chouette! Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Gwen (6 Septembre 2007)

etoile80 a dit:


> Pensez vous qu'on pourra lire n'importe quel DivX sur les nouveaux Nanos sans réencodage?
> ...sinon je vois pas l'intéret de la fonction vidéo..



Non, pas de Div-X, ni de VHS ni de DVD. En plus, ça ne lis ni le WMA, ni le OGG ni le sons système 7. la honte totale 

Faut vraiment arrêter la avec ces format a la noix.


----------



## sirromano1er (6 Septembre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Non, pas de Div-X, ni de VHS ni de DVD. En plus, ça ne lis ni le WMA, ni le OGG ni le sons système 7. la honte totale
> 
> Faut vraiment arrêter la avec ces format a la noix.



je crois meme qu'il ne lit pas les vinyls..


----------



## Kukana (6 Septembre 2007)

mais y'a plein de programme pour encodé en format iPod


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2007)

Tiens, au fait, il y aurait un ou des sites qui font une estimation du prix des iPod anciennes générations ?


----------



## xao85 (6 Septembre 2007)

Je suis vraiment satisfait de tout ces derniers Ipods, quand le mien me lachera, je sais qu'il y a la relève et dans des prix qui me conviennent.


----------



## sirromano1er (6 Septembre 2007)

maintenant, il va falloir patienter avant de les voir en magasin..... 
grrrr... la patience est une vertue... que je n'ai pas lol


----------



## Gwen (6 Septembre 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Au fait, si on peut acheter des titres directement sur l'iPod, &#231;a veut dire que le transfert de la musique iPod > ordi va &#234;tre d&#233;brid&#233; ?!



Le transfert de l'iPod vers l'ordinateur des fichiers achet&#233;s (et seuement ceux la) non pr&#233;sent dans la biblioth&#232;que est d&#233;j&#224; possible depuis longtemps. Mais bon, la diff&#233;rence c'est que avant il fallait &#234;tre en synchro manuel car en automatique, le iPod &#233;tait lie a un seul ordinateur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2007)

Je le trouve super cet iPod Touch. :love: 

Ce n'est plus vraiment un iPod (on ne va pas sur le web avec un iPod) mais pas un iPhone non plus (on ne peut pas t&#233;l&#233;phoner avec). C'est un produit hybride, &#224; mi-chemin entre les 2.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Bon finalement je vais prendre le touch ! parce que je me suis rendu compte que j'allais me priver de mon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; &#224; cause d'une d&#226;te de sortie ! Sinon vous pensez que pour le prot&#233;ger il faut mieux une pochette en lin achet&#233;e dans un boutique d'inde rateau ou une chaussette (apple ou trouv&#233;e sur ebay...) ?


----------



## r0m1 (6 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> deja dispos sur lonline store: expedies sous 3 jours !



oh que non malheureusement ! J'ai commandé le nano, il n'est expédié qu'entre le 10 et 11 septembre... faut patienter...


----------



## shyriu (6 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> bizarre bizarre : regardez bien en haut a droite : http://www.apple.com/fr/ipodtouch/gallery/index10.html
> oh une icone Bluetooth !
> deja releve par engadget aussi ...


youhou je m auto-cite juste pour faire remarquer que l'icone de Bluetooth a disparu de la photo ...  
photo jours dispo chez engadget qui lavait uploadee sur son propre serveur mais elle va peut etre pas tarde a degagee aussi ...



 


			
				engadget a dit:
			
		

> *Update 2:* Ah, sorry to bum y'all out, we just heard that Apple didn't actually include Bluetooth in the touch, meaning the screen shown above isn't entirely accurate. We'll let you know if we hear more.


 
ca ferme le debat on dirait ... dommage


----------



## pimpin (6 Septembre 2007)

Enthousiasmé par l'ipod touch, pas du tout par sa capcité mémoire. J'ai 23 Giga de zique, comment faire avec une mémoire de 16 max ? Au fait quelqu'un connait il la capacité max d'une mémoire flash ? Peut on espérer des versions plus généreuses en stockage ?????


----------



## xao85 (6 Septembre 2007)

On peut espérer 32 Go pr bientôt!


----------



## dodobis (6 Septembre 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Essaye de télécharger Quick Time et de le reinstaller ...



Merci à tous de vos conseils.
J'ai résolu mon problème en retirant tous les plug-in internet de ma librairie, en réinstallant QT 7,2 et en testant chacun des anciens autres plugin qui étaient installés.
Il y en avait un de périmé (ancienne version QT) qui prenait la main avant le 7,2.
Tout est ok.

Merci à tous !


----------



## Liyad (6 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Bon finalement je vais prendre le touch ! parce que je me suis rendu compte que j'allais me priver de mon préféré à cause d'une dâte de sortie ! Sinon vous pensez que pour le protéger il faut mieux une pochette en lin achetée dans un boutique d'inde rateau ou une chaussette (apple ou trouvée sur ebay...) ?



La chaussette je pense  Mais il faudra attendre les test pour voir


----------



## dmo95 (6 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Oui moi aussi je trouve qu'ils ont fait un super boulot, ceci dit je reste sur l'iPhone d'autant plus que le prix à pas mal baisser et devient donc plus abordable !!



pimpin a dit:


> Enthousiasmé par l'ipod touch, pas du tout par sa capcité mémoire. J'ai 23 Giga de zique, comment faire avec une mémoire de 16 max ? Au fait quelqu'un connait il la capacité max d'une mémoire flash ? Peut on espérer des versions plus généreuses en stockage ?????



Bien entendue qu'on peut éspérer des capacité plus élevé en mémoire flash, elles arrivent déjà dans certains laptops haut de gamme, car elles ont des avantages considérables, notamment la vitesse d'accès, très peu de chaleur, et bien sur gain de place !!

Merci Steve à quand Léopard !?!


----------



## julien.alkaza (6 Septembre 2007)

> Ce n'est plus vraiment un iPod (on ne va pas sur le web avec un iPod) mais pas un iPhone non plus (on ne peut pas t&#233;l&#233;phoner avec). C'est un produit hybride, &#224; mi-chemin entre les 2.



On peut dire que c'est un Ipone (&#224; prononcer avec la liaison!)!!!! Aie, pas taper, je sors ti-suite ti-suite! :king:


----------



## iota (6 Septembre 2007)

Quelqu'un sait si il est possible d'utiliser Safari &#224; l'horizontale avec l'iPod touch ?
J'ai vu aucune image ou vid&#233;o o&#249; c'est la cas...

@+
iota


----------



## shyriu (6 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait si il est possible d'utiliser Safari à l'horizontale avec l'iPod touch ?
> J'ai vu aucune image ou vidéo où c'est la cas...
> 
> @+
> iota


et la video du "guided tour" ...
le gars tourne l'Ipod touch et Safari tourne lui aussi pour sadapter !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> La chaussette je pense  Mais il faudra attendre les test pour voir



les chaussettes apple sont "compatibles" iPod Touch


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait si il est possible d'utiliser Safari à l'horizontale avec l'iPod touch ?
> J'ai vu aucune image ou vidéo où c'est la cas...
> 
> @+
> iota



Que veux-tu faire, gros dégoutant ? :mouais:


----------



## prof58 (6 Septembre 2007)

Tous ces nouveaux ipod vont encore me faire rêver longtemps.
L'ipod touch est une réussite. Le nouveau nano n'est pas si mal que cela même s'il ne vaut pas d'un point de vue design la première génération.


----------



## Samus (6 Septembre 2007)

Messieurs, j'ai une petite question simple : 

Concernant les ipod touch et iphone, peut-on, de façon native, transferer des fichiers musicaux (ou autres) avec la connexion Wifi (entre le mac et l'iphone) ?  (je veux dire : s'en servir comme d'une connexion blutooth, sans passer par Itunes, par exemple...). Ou bien est on obligé de passer par Itunes (pour l'iphone) et par le dock (pour l'ipod touch) ?

Si non, y'a t'il déjà des programmeurs malins qui auraient développés de telles fonctions avec des freewares ? (est-ce seulement prévu ?)

Merci !


----------



## Samus (6 Septembre 2007)

pimpin a dit:


> Enthousiasmé par l'ipod touch, pas du tout par sa capcité mémoire. J'ai 23 Giga de zique, comment faire avec une mémoire de 16 max ? Au fait quelqu'un connait il la capacité max d'une mémoire flash ? Peut on espérer des versions plus généreuses en stockage ?????



23 Go de zique ?? ça a dû te coûter bonbon, tout ça ... 

Je suis pas sur qu'on voit de si tôt une version à 32 Go, par exemple... (au moins pas avant l'année prochaine. Mais sinon un bon vieux tri des familles devrait faire l'affaire, non ? ou un ipod classic...


----------



## xao85 (6 Septembre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> 23 Go de zique ?? ça a dû te coûter bonbon, tout ça ...
> 
> Je suis pas sur qu'on voit de si tôt une version à 32 Go, par exemple... (au moins pas avant l'année prochaine. Mais sinon un bon vieux tri des familles devrait faire l'affaire, non ? ou un ipod classic...



Moi si jai pas toute ma bibliothèque avec moi et toutes mes photos ça va pas! (respectivement 21 et 8Go)


----------



## tarabeich (6 Septembre 2007)

Les capacités de stockage ont vraiment été négligé par rapport à la finesse de l'engin...
Ils abusent un peu là dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

au fait le support qui est fourni avec l'iPod touch, il ressemble &#224; quoi ? c'est un Dock ?
c'est pas &#231;a quand m&#234;me !!! http://images.apple.com/euro/ipodtouch/gallery/images/10_large20070905c.jpg


----------



## iota (6 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> c'est pas &#231;a quand m&#234;me !!! http://images.apple.com/euro/ipodtouch/gallery/images/10_large20070905c.jpg


Il y a des chances...



tarabeich a dit:


> Les capacit&#233;s de stockage ont vraiment &#233;t&#233; n&#233;glig&#233; par rapport &#224; la finesse de l'engin...
> Ils abusent un peu l&#224; dessus.


C'est une question de point de vue...
Faire un iPod Touch 40Go qui aurait co&#251;te le double, &#231;a n'a pas grand int&#233;r&#234;t.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

:'(
en plus http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=94023C88&nplm=MB125
pas dispo avant 3-4 semaines !!!


----------



## samoussa (6 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait si il est possible d'utiliser Safari &#224; l'horizontale avec l'iPod touch ?
> J'ai vu aucune image ou vid&#233;o o&#249; c'est la cas...
> 
> @+
> iota



http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=W6rf8jQIbVQ

A 1 min 55 sec


----------



## Liyad (6 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> les chaussettes apple sont "compatibles" iPod Touch



Pas forcément pour une histoire de "compatibilité" mais surtout pour voir si sa sera utile


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2007)

Si, par le plus grand des hasards, quelqu'un a des infos sur une éventuelles suppression de la limite de 1000 notes sur les ipods, ça m'intéresse (je n'y crois pas trop mais on ne sait jamais). Même chose pour l'ipodtouch (y a-t-il des notes ? et sont-elles limitées à 1000 ?


----------



## Samus (6 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Il y a des chances...
> 
> C'est une question de point de vue...
> Faire un iPod Touch 40Go qui aurait coûte le double, ça n'a pas grand intérêt.
> ...



C'est net. Tout le monde n'a pas besoin d'un ipod à 80 ou 180Go !! Tout le monde n'a pas besoin du plus gros espace de stockage disponible... sinon ça ferait longtemps que les nanos à 4Go auraient coulés....


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Septembre 2007)

La baisse du prix de l'iPhone va-t-il rendre l'iPhone obsolète ??

Dommage qu'il faye OBLIGATOIREMENT souscrire à un abonnement...


----------



## Samus (6 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Il y a des chances...
> 
> C'est une question de point de vue...
> Faire un iPod Touch 40Go qui aurait coûte le double, ça n'a pas grand intérêt.
> ...



Toshiba vient de présenter des cartes flashs 16 et 32 Go à 260 et 520 euros... (et encore, c'est le prix en yen convertit en euros, donc sans compter les taxes...)
De manière générale, j'ai l'impression que les cartes 32 GO n'ont été présentées que tout récemment. 

Bref, effectivement, 500 euros rien que la carte, c'est un prix encore trop délirant pour l'inclure dans un ipod touch 32 Go...


----------



## Manu (6 Septembre 2007)

Je ne comprend pas la r&#233;action de certains qui oublient que Apple doit absolument vendre. Je les f&#233;licte vraiment car ils ont transform&#233; un casse-t&#234;te par une r&#233;ussite commerciale et marketing. 

En effet la panoplie d'iPods mis sur le march&#233; par les annonces d'hier satisfait quasiment tout le monde. Ceux pour qui l'iPod est avant tout une discoth&#232;que ambulante : iPod classic. Ceux qui recherchent avant tout un balladeur pour les accompagner lors de leur sc&#233;ance de sport, ou des &#233;coliers qui n'ont pas trop les moyens : l'iPod Shuffle, ceux qui veulent un t&#233;l&#233;phone r&#233;volutionnaire : l'iPhone, ceux qui veulent un iPod chic pas trop encombrant : l'ipod nano, ceux qui veulent un ipod chic et &#224; la technologie avanc&#233;e : l'ipod Touch. 

Ce dernier, cela ne fait aucun doute sera un best seller et les hackers vont se d&#233;placer de l'iphone vers le touch pour proposer des solutions de t&#233;l&#233;phonie sur IP en tout genre. Et comme le 16Gigas est au prix de l'iPhone, c'est kif-kif. 

Lorsqu'on analyse les choses plus finement, on s'aper&#231;oit que le gadget qui d&#233;gage le meilleur ratio est sans nul doute  l'ipod Touch 8 Gigas. En effet il a la m&#234;me capacit&#233; que l'iPhone, moins cher que ce dernier (de pr&#232;s de 100&#8364; quand m&#234;me), et si l'on a d&#233;j&#224; un t&#233;l&#233;phone sympa et que l'on ne veut pas changer d'op&#233;rateur, c'est le choix qui s'impose.


----------



## Nicosun (6 Septembre 2007)

Vue que le 'iphone 8 G passe a 400 $ vous pensez qu'il vont faire un iphone de 16 G a 600 $ vue que le ipod touch les a ?

j'ai la carte bleu qui me demange, pourquoi ils sortent pas cet iphone cela reglerais mon probléme


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> Vue que le 'iphone 8 G passe a 400 $ vous pensez qu'il vont faire un iphone de 16 G a 600 $ vue que le ipod touch les a ?
> 
> j'ai la carte bleu qui me demange, pourquoi ils sortent pas cet iphone cela reglerais mon probléme



Si t'as la carte Bleue qui démange, tu observes l'évolution de la chose, et tu te décides plus tard. De toute façon, t'as le temps, pour un iPod Touch, il sort le 28... N'ayez pas peur d'une rupture, y'en aura jamais.


----------



## Poutchi (6 Septembre 2007)

@ manu: tu vas faire comment pour proposer la VOIP sur un produit qui ne propose ni micro ni haut parleur externe?


----------



## khw.olivier (6 Septembre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> Vue que le 'iphone 8 G passe a 400 $ vous pensez qu'il vont faire un iphone de 16 G a 600 $ vue que le ipod touch les a ?
> 
> j'ai la carte bleu qui me demange, pourquoi ils sortent pas cet iphone cela reglerais mon probléme



Effectivement apple a baisse les prix de l iphone de $200 aujourd hui, cela a fait perdre plus de $1.5 a l action apple aujourd hui

L iphone se retrouve donc au meme prix que le 16 go de ipod touch, attendons de voir, ils vont peut etre baisser les prix. 

De toute facon acheter aujourd hui ou le 27 Septembre, ca ne sera envoye qu a partir du 28 Septembre

mets ta carte bleu en lieu sur de facon a pas l utilisee trop tot

pour plus d info www.investools.com, le hic c est qu il faut s enregistrer et peut etre meme s abonner. 

faites de beaux ireves


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> @ manu: tu vas faire comment pour proposer la VOIP sur un produit qui ne propose ni micro ni haut parleur externe?



Pourquoi pas via un connecteur externe


----------



## etoile80 (6 Septembre 2007)

Oui enfin l&#224; ca deviendrait du tuning..
enjeu moins sexy pour un hacker qu'un patch logiciel qui ferait papa-maman..

cela dit au niveau applicatif, je m'attends &#224; voir un client mail et googlemaps assez rapidement sur le touch..


----------



## lovell (6 Septembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Pourquoi pas via un connecteur externe



A part un système genre écouteurs et Micro comme sur les Kits Mains Libres des portables je vois pas trop quelle autre solution. Et surtout, il faut savoir si la prise de l'iPod n'est pas qu'une sortie. Si c'est le cas, pas d'entrée Mic, donc pas de système possible par cette voie.

Enfin à mon avis, se tracasser la tête pour faire de la VOIP, autant prendre un iPhone.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

http://paul.muzellec.free.fr/ipodtouch.html


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> http://paul.muzellec.free.fr/ipodtouch.html


Finalement t'as pris un iPod touch ? Dommage. Il fait un peu _cheap_.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

^^' pas encore command&#233; mais mon choix est fait... Juste, est-ce que le dos est le m&#234;me que le nano 1G ? parce que celui du 1G fait plastique ! alors que c'est du chrome logiquement....


----------



## shyriu (7 Septembre 2007)

pour lhistoire du bluetooth... va falloir attendre un demontage complet par ars-technica ou consors pour avoir la verité .... lol 



			
				engadget a dit:
			
		

> Update 3: Two more bits: we heard from a pretty decent source that the touch internals are very similar to the iPhone internals, and that there is a Bluetooth chip in there -- it's just not activated. We'll all find out as soon as someone dismantles one of these little buggers, but whether or not that's actually the case, we took a peek at the touch's FCC filing, which went live yesterday. It only contains tests for WiFi, meaning if there IS Bluetooth in there, at very least they're going to have to get it cleared again by the FCC before flipping the switch.


----------



## asemiste22 (7 Septembre 2007)

salut!
je souhaite m'acheter un petit macbook 13'3 mais j'ai vu que léopard sort en octobre alors je voulais savoir si ça vaut le coup d'attendre octobre (si la différence avec tiger n'est pas énorme...) et si tout les mac auront léopard à partir d'octobre?
merci!!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2007)

asemiste22 a dit:


> salut!
> je souhaite m'acheter un petit macbook 13'3 mais j'ai vu que l&#233;opard sort en octobre alors je voulais savoir si &#231;a vaut le coup d'attendre octobre (si la diff&#233;rence avec tiger n'est pas &#233;norme...) et si tout les mac auront l&#233;opard &#224; partir d'octobre?
> merci!!



Bonjour... bienvenue par ici... mais tu t'es tromp&#233; de sujet en ce qui concerne ta question. Va plut&#244;t jeter un &#339;il du c&#244;t&#233; de Switch et conseils d'achats.


----------



## benjamin (7 Septembre 2007)

Moi, &#224; 11 heures, je vais tester les nouveaux iPod, nananan&#232;re...  
Bon, s&#233;rieusement, si vous avez des questions de derni&#232;re minute.


----------



## Kukana (7 Septembre 2007)

ouip j'ai quelque doute sur la nouvelle interface des iPod classic et nano
et j'aimerai aussi savoir si la prise en main de l'iPod touch est rapide


merci benjamin


----------



## xao85 (7 Septembre 2007)

Oui est-il possible que tu me rammène un Touch, au grand chef vénéré?


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> Moi, &#224; 11 heures, je vais tester les nouveaux iPod, nananan&#232;re...
> Bon, s&#233;rieusement, si vous avez des questions de derni&#232;re minute.


m'en fous heu   :sick:

sinon
1 Le streaming est il possible vers une borne airport express, idem pour l'impression ?
2 est ce qu'il y a un connecteur comme l'iphone pour un casque/micro ? (en fait la vraie question c'est est ce que le mat&#233;riel est pr&#234;t pour recevoir une version aim/skype)
3 est ce le surf qui est gratuit dans un starbuck ou simplement la connexion a itunes ?
4 La synchro avec le mac peut elle se faire en wifi
5 Les photos se synchronisent avec iphoto ou itunes sur mac
6 Est il possible de modifier un contact, un rendez vous
7 l'itouch tourne il sur macosX (je comprends toujours pas que cet oubli de steve n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; mentionn&#233
8 peut on synchroniser ses favoris safari
9 en admettant que l'on puisse acc&#233;der a gmail via safari, comment visualiser des pi&#232;ces attach&#233;es telles qu'excel, word, pdf ?

mala


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

moi : est-ce que l'arri&#232;re de l'iPod Touch est plus "solide" que celui des nanos 1G ?
Est-ce que dans l'ensemble le touch est un bel objet ou  semble-t-il ray&#233; et sale (traces de doigts, rayures,etc)
merci ^^


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

l'itouch est comme l'iphone est personne n'a fait de commentaires sur la salet&#233; de l'&#233;cran.
Donc la r&#233;ponse est:
il est propre


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> Moi, à 11 heures, je vais tester les nouveaux iPod, nanananère...
> Bon, sérieusement, si vous avez des questions de dernière minute.



Je te repropose, même si je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisses le voir lors d'un test, la question de savoir si la limitation du nombre de notes à 1000 existe toujours sur la nouvelle génération d'ipods, et si ces notes existent aussi sur l'ipodtouch (et avec quelle limitation le cas échéant). Ou bien, d'autres outils sont-ils envisageables (développement ?) sur l'ipodtouch.

La question peut paraître bizarre, mais en fait, une des raisons pour moi d'avoir un ipod serait d'avoir dessus les listes de mes bouquins comme de mes disques afin d'éviter de racheter ceux que j'ai déjà (et oui, la vieillesse est un naufrage ). Et la limitation à 1000 est bloquante pour ça alors que pour les bouquins, par exemple, le logiciel booxter est capable d'exporter directement vers l'ipod.

Merci d'avance si tu peux en savoir plus sur ce(s) point(s).


----------



## iota (7 Septembre 2007)

Salut.



Luc G a dit:


> La question peut para&#238;tre bizarre, mais en fait, une des raisons pour moi d'avoir un ipod serait d'avoir dessus les listes de mes bouquins comme de mes disques afin d'&#233;viter de racheter ceux que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; (et oui, la vieillesse est un naufrage ). Et la limitation &#224; 1000 est bloquante pour &#231;a alors que pour les bouquins, par exemple, le logiciel booxter est capable d'exporter directement vers l'ipod.


Et si tu te faisais une note par lettre.
Une note A pour les titres de livres qui commencent par A, jusqu'&#224; Z. M&#234;me chose pour les albums.
Soit 52 notes au total 

Le d&#233;coupage peut &#233;galement &#234;tre plus fin Aa-l, Am-z, Ba-l, Bm-z, ..., Za-l, Zm-z.

Sinon, une petite gallerie de photos des nouveaux iPod est disponible ici.

Enfin, les manuels des iPod sont en ligne.

@+
iota


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Et si tu te faisais une note par lettre.
> Une note A pour les titres de livres qui commencent par A, jusqu'à Z. Même chose pour les albums.
> ...



J'y ai pensé depuis longtemps (enfin, les notes étant limités à 4 ko, il en faudrait quand même plus d'une par lettre ) mais ce n'est pas faisable automatiquement, par exemple booxter ne me fera pas ça tout seul comme un grand pour les bouquins (certains outils bricolent un peu autour de ce concept mais on ne peut pas dire que ce soit l'esprit mac). Pour la recherche ça va être nettement plus coton. Et plus généralement, ça fait quand même tache de ne pouvoir mettre plus de 4 Mo de notes sur un matériel dont l'espace se compte en giga


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2007)

pimpin a dit:


> Enthousiasmé par l'ipod touch, pas du tout par sa capcité mémoire. J'ai 23 Giga de zique, comment faire avec une mémoire de 16 max ?


ben, comme pour tout iPod, tu fais une liste de lecture dans iTunes.




pimpin a dit:


> Au fait quelqu'un connait il la capacité max d'une mémoire flash ? Peut on espérer des versions plus généreuses en stockage ?????


Je crois qu'au desus du terra octé la portabiliotée soit vraiment un probleme, mais bon, dans le future qui sait.

La mémoire Flash n'as pas de limite a part le prix que les gens sont prêt a payer pour un produit de ce type.


----------



## tonio08 (7 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

est il possible d'envoyer de la musique vers une borne airport express &#224; partir de l'ipod touch? Ce serait g&#233;nial!!!


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Et surtout, il faut savoir si la prise de l'iPod n'est pas qu'une sortie..



Si ce n'était qu'une sortie, comment mettrait tu ta musique dessus ? 

En plus, les micros pour iPod, ça existe déjà.


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> ... les listes de mes bouquins comme de mes disques afin d'éviter de racheter ceux que j'ai déjà ...


c'est la ou tu vois qu'un palm avec une base de donnée c'est tout de même autre chose.
une autre solution est de faire une page web avec un acces restreint par lettre avec tes bouquins
et le consulter via safari


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> 2 est ce qu'il y a un connecteur comme l'iphone pour un casque/micro ? (en fait la vraie question c'est est ce que le mat&#233;riel est pr&#234;t pour recevoir une version aim/skype)


Oui, le connecteur est le m&#234;me que pour les autres iPod depuis quelques ann&#233;es et du coup, tous les accessoires sont compatibles.



naas a dit:


> 4 La synchro avec le mac peut elle se faire en wifi


Non.



naas a dit:


> 5 Les photos se synchronisent avec iphoto ou itunes sur mac



iTunes, tout passe par iTunes m&#234;me si tu peut utiliser ta biblioth&#232;que iPhoto.



naas a dit:


> 7 l'itouch tourne il sur macosX (je comprends toujours pas que cet oubli de steve n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; mentionn&#233


Oui.



naas a dit:


> 8 peut on synchroniser ses favoris safari


Oui.



naas a dit:


> 9 en admettant que l'on puisse acc&#233;der a gmail via safari, comment visualiser des pi&#232;ces attach&#233;es telles qu'excel, word, pdf ?


Tu ne peut pas.




naas a dit:


> c'est la ou tu vois qu'un palm avec une base de donn&#233;e c'est tout de m&#234;me autre chose.i



C'est pour &#231;a que je garde toujours mon Palm pour le moment


----------



## Nicosun (7 Septembre 2007)

khw.olivier a dit:


> Effectivement apple a baisse les prix de l iphone de $200 aujourd hui, cela a fait perdre plus de $1.5 a l action apple aujourd hui
> 
> L iphone se retrouve donc au meme prix que le 16 go de ipod touch, attendons de voir, ils vont peut etre baisser les prix.
> 
> ...



Les R&D de Nokia et Motorola doivent un peu tirer la gueule, car pour se placer sur le même segement et faire de la concurence a l'iphone, il avait du prendre un cout de reviens juste en dessous de 600 $, des copies vont être a revoir.

J'ai vu que Apple reditribu 100$ en bon d'achat pour les premiers acheteurs

Strégiquement je sais pas ou va aller l'iphone, mais Apple me rappelle sur certain Nintendo niveau politique et strategie (et inversement)

Je viens de ranger ma carte bleu, ma crise nocturne est passée


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

2 Je parlais du connecteur pour le casque qui est diff&#233;rent sur l'iphone, j'aurais du dire la prise mini jack 

7 c'est bizarre qu'ils n'en parlent pas non ?


----------



## iota (7 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> A part un système genre écouteurs et Micro comme sur les Kits Mains Libres des portables je vois pas trop quelle autre solution. Et surtout, il faut savoir si la prise de l'iPod n'est pas qu'une sortie. Si c'est le cas, pas d'entrée Mic, donc pas de système possible par cette voie.


On peut brancher des micros sur les iPod depuis un petit moment déjà. Le nouveau nano peut enregistrer des notes vocales par exemple.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> On peut brancher des micros sur les iPod depuis un petit moment déjà. Le nouveau nano peut enregistrer des notes vocales par exemple.
> 
> @+
> iota



ah bon ?
c'est une bonne nouvelle ?


----------



## sirromano1er (7 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour ma part, je pense me tourner vers le nano 8go. Le Touch est bien joli mais plus encombrant et la capacité est ridicule par rapport à l'ecran qu'il offre. Aussi je le trouve bien trop fermé (Apple way en somme): pas d'echange de fichier possible via Wifi, pas de telechargement de podcast possible via iTunes Wifi Store, impossibilité de telecharger les videos via Youtube, pas d'appli office... En somme, c'est un beau lecteur mp3 qui necessite deux mains pour naviguer.

Sinon, toujours pas de news quant aux disponibilités des nanos dans les magasins en France? Steeve avait évoqué des dispo pour ce week end mais je suppose qu'il s'agit des US...


----------



## samoussa (7 Septembre 2007)

sur le site de la FNAC à partir du 14/09 pour le nano, et du 28/09 pour le classic et le touch


----------



## nicoplanet (7 Septembre 2007)

Rahhhh, c'est vraiment un choix difficile, voir cornellien entre :

&#8212; le iPod classic : ultra-classique justement, sans grosses &#233;volutions, mais avec disque dur (avec avantage du stockage, mais la fragilit&#233; !), une bonne autonomie et un design r&#233;ussi qui revient aux sources du 4G  

&#8212; le iPod touch : hyper attrayant et "hype" certe, mais c'est un peu une "tech demo" de l'iPhone (facilement commercialisable "worldwide") et qui est aussi hyper-limit&#233; au niveau des ses fonctions, et qui plus est vraiment couteux ! Sans parler de la capacit&#233; de stockage... :mouais: 

Bref, &#231;a va &#234;tre compliqu&#233; : mais &#231;a a l'avantage de limiter les achats "compulsifs" pour ma part ! 

Vais prendre le temps de la r&#233;flexion ... ou attendre le iPhone. :rateau:


----------



## sirromano1er (7 Septembre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> sur le site de la FNAC &#224; partir du 14/09 pour le nano, et du 28/09 pour le classic et le touch



tu aurais un lien? je viens de regarder, je n'ai rien vu du tout.. 

C'est bon j'ai vu!!  lol
donc pas de nano pour ce week end hehe


----------



## fpoil (7 Septembre 2007)

En tout cas, le nouveau nano a gagn&#233; le concours de l'ipod ayant le plus de surnom en un temps record :

iPod "tubby" nano  -- aka iPod "fatboy", iPod "phatty", iPod "bilbo",  iPod "stubby", and iPod "biggie smalls" 

gropod ??? 


photos de d&#233;ballage


----------



## chnies (7 Septembre 2007)

moi aussi je suis dans l'expectative totale.
j'ai deja un ipod 60 go mais serait bien tenté par le 160 car ma bibli explose. sinon l'ipod touch me tente vraiment car je cherchais ce genre de chose où l'on peut surfer sur internet un peu partout mais il me manque les apllis comme la suite Openoffice. Enfin, j'attends toujours la sortie d'un ultra portable, le touch serait un paliatif. Mais la vraie question est : en ai je vraiment besoin ?
j'attends de pouvoir tester la bete en vrai à apple expo j'espere et peut être repartir avec....


----------



## samoussa (7 Septembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> tu aurais un lien? je viens de regarder, je n'ai rien vu du tout..
> 
> C'est bon j'ai vu!!  lol
> donc pas de nano pour ce week end hehe



En fait ils sont dans une rubrique appelée nouveautés ipod


----------



## fpoil (7 Septembre 2007)

chnies a dit:


> Mais la vraie question est : en ai je vraiment besoin ?



NON comme tout les gadgets electroniques,

si on les achetait pour leur utilité, les géants de l'électronique feraient faillite


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

Pour les applis bureautiques, un palliatif serait d'utiliser les outils google. À tester.


----------



## eman (7 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi si jai pas toute ma bibliothèque avec moi et toutes mes photos ça va pas! (respectivement 21 et 8Go)



Pour ma part j'ai 30go plus quelques gigas d'images. C'est clair pour moi le touch n'est pas ce qu'il me faut. Pourtant c'est vrai qu'il chouette. Et puis je ne sais pas s'il est facilement manipulable d'une main. Soit j'attends une version 32go mini qui n'est pas pour aujourd'hui(mais.... bonjour le prix) soit j'achète le classique qui somme toute est pile ce dont j'ai besoin.... C'est ne pas le genre de produit que j'achète deux fois par an. Il faut donc que je réflechisse bien....dur dur....surtout que j'ai tjs attendu jusque là...... puisque je n'ai jamais acheté d'ipod encore......mais çà brule les doigts..ah ah !!!!


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> 2 Je parlais du connecteur pour le casque qui est différent sur l'iphone, j'aurais du dire la prise mini jack


Le connecteur est identique, c'est juste le trou qui est plus petit, et du coup, tous les casques ne rentrent pas. Mais un simple adaptateur permet d'utiliser tous les casques du marché.


----------



## DLaurent (7 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais aborder un point pr&#233;cis concernant l'iPod Classic (en survolant tr&#232;s vite les 40 pages de ce topic il ne m'a pas sembl&#233; que la chose avait d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; abord&#233;e, milles excuses si je me trompe) : la configuration minimale requise.

Le site Apple dit : "Mac OS X *10.4.8* ou version ult&#233;rieure" (c'est moi qui met en gras)

Le pdf du guide des fonctionnalit&#233;s iPod Classic dit : "Pour utiliser l&#8217;iPod classic, vous devez disposer des &#233;l&#233;ments suivants : [...]Un des syst&#232;mes d&#8217;exploitation suivants : Mac OS X v*10.3.9* ou ult&#233;rieur" (page 67)

Voil&#224; donc : qui dit vrai ? La question est importante pour moi puisque mon iBook G4 est toujours sous Panther (je ne suis pas pass&#233; au f&#233;lin suivant parce que ma carte graphique tout &#231;a tout &#231;a...).​ 
Merci d'avance &#224; quiconque pourra &#233;clairer ma lanterne.​


----------



## benjamin (7 Septembre 2007)

Les porte-paroles de Cupertino, en Allemagne hier, ont rat&#233; leur avion. Faudra y retourner cet apr&#232;m. J'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de bouder.


----------



## iota (7 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> ah bon ?


Il y a des produits de ce genre qui existe pour le nano G2 (Micro + HP) pour prendre des memos vovaux.
La m&#234;me chose pour l'iPod vid&#233;o.

@+
iota


----------



## ficelle (7 Septembre 2007)

coté iPod touch, il est maintenant évident qu'on pourra utiliser dessus la plupart des hacks et applications dédiés à iPhone.... et pareil pour les web app (exemple ici).
si cette communauté de développeurs était jusque là plutôt restreinte en raison du coté exclusif de l'appareil, cela devrait être diffèrent avec la sortie de iPod Touch qui va se faire dans le monde entier.
je sens que je vais craquer à l'AE :rose:


----------



## globeman (7 Septembre 2007)

j'ai un ipod nano red edition, et j'hesite bcp avec ce nouveau nano. 
Je sais pas quoi faire, le red va surement devenir collector
en meme temps j'adore le look du nouveau et son ecran, et le retour de l'acier en face arrière!


----------



## yzykom (7 Septembre 2007)

Il manque la calculatrice de l'iPhone dans l'iPodTouch. C'est pratique pourtant.


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2007)

globeman a dit:


> Je sais pas quoi faire, le red va surement devenir collector



Faut pas réver quand même.


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Septembre 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Il manque la calculatrice de l'iPhone dans l'iPodTouch. C'est pratique pourtant.



Tu as mal vu/lu. Elle est bien pr&#233;sente, avant dernier icone.


----------



## Alfoo (7 Septembre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> C'est net. Tout le monde n'a pas besoin d'un ipod à 80 ou 180Go !! Tout le monde n'a pas besoin du plus gros espace de stockage disponible... sinon ça ferait longtemps que les nanos à 4Go auraient coulés....


 
+1 exactement
J'avais un ipod 60 GB qui integrait toute ma blibliotheque mp3 (30GB), j'avais donc constamment la moitié de mon IPod inutilisé...
Je l'ai encore, mais je l'ai troqué pour un Nano 4GB, bien plus pratique compacte et utile pour faire du footing 
mettre toute une biblio musicale sur un iPod n'a pas grand interet, mieux vaut choisir et selectionner les morceaux qu'on souhaite en fonctions de ses humeurs et envies du moment .

16 GB pour le Touch c'est pas mal du tout pour y mettre ses 30 albums favoris, qqs milliers de photos, puis 3 ou 4 videos.


----------



## yzykom (7 Septembre 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Tu as mal vu/lu. Elle est bien présente, avant dernier icone.



Ah oui, au temps pour moi. :rose:


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (7 Septembre 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> Les porte-paroles de Cupertino, en Allemagne hier, ont raté leur avion. Faudra y retourner cet aprèm. J'ai décidé de bouder.



Non, non, non  

[mode brosse à reluire on]

Sinon qui va nous faire le meilleur des résumés  

[mode brosse à reluire off]

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## fredop (7 Septembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> (...)
> mettre toute une biblio musicale sur un iPod n'a pas grand interet, mieux vaut choisir et selectionner les morceaux qu'on souhaite en fonctions de ses humeurs et envies du moment .
> 
> 16 GB pour le Touch c'est pas mal du tout pour y mettre ses 30 albums favoris, qqs milliers de photos, puis 3 ou 4 videos.



Arf, suis pas tout à fait d'accord. L'intérêt c'est que tu peux ranger tes piles de cd à la cave et avoir ta musique sous la main en permanence. En déplacement, à la maison sur la Hifi, en vacances, etc. En clair, ta musique bouge avec toi, le tout dans un seul petit et joli appareil et sans avoir beosin de faire des synchros à chaque fois que ton humeur change. 

Maintenant, c'est vrai que tout le monde n'a pas 160 go de mp3. J'en ai pour ma part 12 mais ca ne cesse de grandir. A mesure que j'achète et que je transfère mes vieux cd sur la bestiole. 

Ceci dit, si l'ipod touch avait eu dans les 40 go de capacité, j'aurais pris tout de suite. Mais là, avec seulement 16 au max, je sais d'avance qu'il serait blindé en à peine quelques mois rien qu'avec la musique. Et vu que les nouveaux classic ne revolutionnent rien à part le prix et la capacité...ben je vais garder mon 20go d'antant


----------



## Charly777 (7 Septembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> mettre toute une biblio musicale sur un iPod n'a pas grand interet, mieux vaut choisir et selectionner les morceaux qu'on souhaite en fonctions de ses humeurs et envies du moment .



D'autant plus qu'avec les listes de lectures (intelligentes ou non), le d&#233;placement rapide des morceaux et donc la synchro... il y a vraiment moyen de parvenir &#224; un ensemble de musique tr&#232;s convenable sur un ipod.

Pour ma part, je ne passerais pas sur un ipod &#224; DD interne, pour tous les probl&#232;mes li&#233;s aux chutes et autres... L'ipod Touch &#224; 8 gigas peut &#234;tre certes un peu juste (quoique, pour moi c'est parfait) mais le 16 peut convaincre les r&#233;calcitrants.

32 m&#233;gas (edit: gigas, bien s&#251;r) en flash, &#231;a existe d&#233;j&#224; ?


----------



## Alfoo (7 Septembre 2007)

fredop a dit:


> Arf, suis pas tout à fait d'accord. L'intérêt c'est que tu peux ranger tes piles de cd à la cave et avoir ta musique sous la main en permanence. En déplacement, à la maison sur la Hifi, en vacances, etc. En clair, ta musique bouge avec toi, le tout dans un seul petit et joli appareil et sans avoir beosin de faire des synchros à chaque fois que ton humeur change.
> 
> Maintenant, c'est vrai que tout le monde n'a pas 160 go de mp3. J'en ai pour ma part 12 mais ca ne cesse de grandir. A mesure que j'achète et que je transfère mes vieux cd sur la bestiole.
> 
> Ceci dit, si l'ipod touch avait eu dans les 40 go de capacité, j'aurais pris tout de suite. Mais là, avec seulement 16 au max, je sais d'avance qu'il serait blindé en à peine quelques mois rien qu'avec la musique. Et vu que les nouveaux classic ne revolutionnent rien à part le prix et la capacité...ben je vais garder mon 20go d'antant


 
il est vrai aussi que je me trimballe toujours avec mon MacBook qui integre ma bibliotheque. Beaucoup plus pratique pour MAJ mon Nano rapidement.
Ce n'est pas le cas pour tout le monde.


----------



## nicoplanet (7 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour les applis bureautiques, un palliatif serait d'utiliser les outils google. &#192; tester.



Ca y est, c'est enfin compartible safari ??? P'tain, ils ont mis le temps chez google :rateau:

_Edit : ah ben non, mauvaise nouvelle, c'est toujours pas compatible Safari... C'est dingue quand m&#234;me..._


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Ca y est, c'est enfin compartible safari ??? P'tain, ils ont mis le temps chez google :rateau:
> 
> _Edit : ah ben non, mauvaise nouvelle, c'est toujours pas compatible Safari... C'est dingue quand même..._



Tu as essayé avec Safari 3?


----------



## xao85 (7 Septembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> 32 méga en flash, ça existe déjà ?



Oui ça existe déjà, je croit même qu'il y a des fabriquant qu'il les utilise dans leurs ordi pour faire bouter plus rapidement le système.


----------



## Paradise (7 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui ça existe déjà, je croit même qu'il y a des fabriquant qu'il les utilise dans leurs ordi pour faire bouter plus rapidement le système.



Je confirme


----------



## sirromano1er (7 Septembre 2007)

au fait, quelqu'un a vu la fonction recherche sur l'ipod nano ou classique?


----------



## samoussa (7 Septembre 2007)

oui sur you tube
&#224; 4,40 min tr&#232;s pr&#233;cise


----------



## sirromano1er (7 Septembre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> oui sur you tube
> à 4,40 min très précise



Merci man!


----------



## fredop (7 Septembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> il est vrai aussi que je me trimballe toujours avec mon MacBook qui integre ma bibliotheque. Beaucoup plus pratique pour MAJ mon Nano rapidement.
> Ce n'est pas le cas pour tout le monde.



exact


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

J'ai lu que le iPhone ne supportait pas les paroles de chanson....Coryez vous que le iPod touch souffrira du même handicap?


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2007)

j'ai pas trop suivi, alors tapez pas si c'est d&#233;j&#224; trait&#233;, mais est-ce qu'on peut avoir des widget sur l'ipod touch? il peut se connecter automatiquement &#224; tous les r&#233;seaux wifi?
parce que c'est exactement ce qu'il me faut (fa&#231;on de parler), bordil


----------



## Alfoo (7 Septembre 2007)

Meme le iPod 5.5G supporte les paroles de chansons.
Suffit de les rajouter dans les infos du morceau su iTunes.
Et sur ton iPod cliquer sur la molette centrale juqu'a ce qu'elles apparaissent.


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Meme le iPod 5.5G supporte les paroles de chansons.


Bien sur que si, et tu expliques même comment faire dans la suite de ton post?


Alfoo a dit:


> Suffit de les rajouter dans les infos du morceau su iTunes.
> Et sur ton iPod cliquer sur la molette centrale juqu'a ce qu'elles apparaissent.


Donc, les paroles des chansons sont bien lisibles sur les iPod de 5eme génération?


----------



## iota (7 Septembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> au fait, quelqu'un a vu la fonction recherche sur l'ipod nano ou classique?


En tout cas, dans le manuel utilisateur de l'iPod nano, il est indiqu&#233; que c'est possible.

_Edit : l'option est bien pr&#233;sente, on peut la voir sur cette image (derni&#232;re option dans le menu Music) :






D'ailleur, il n'y a pas de diff&#233;rence (hormis la taille et la capacit&#233 enter l'iPod nano et le classic, ce qui est une premi&#232;re.​_
@+
iota


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Meme le iPod 5.5G



a ba merdre, non seulement il y a 6 générations de ipod, mais il y a aussi des demi générations


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> Les porte-paroles de Cupertino, en Allemagne hier, ont raté leur avion. Faudra y retourner cet aprèm. J'ai décidé de bouder.


:bebe:   bah au moins tu as le temps de préparer tes questions 



gwen a dit:


> Le connecteur est identique, c'est juste le trou qui est plus petit, et du coup, tous les casques ne rentrent pas. Mais un simple adaptateur permet d'utiliser tous les casques du marché.


Donc rien n'empèche la VOIP de ce coté


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> c'est la ou tu vois qu'un palm avec une base de donnée c'est tout de même autre chose


Ben oui, c'est autre chose  En fait, 
- soit je me contenterai d'un nano avec la possibilité de regarder mes listes si nécessaire et il reste de la place pour mettre un peu de bordel genre musique et photos et le rapport prix-utilité serait sans doute, pour moi, meilleur que le palm
- soit je prendrais un classic et alors j'y colle un bon paquet de photos (et là le palm)
- soit l'itouch mais alors vraiment pour le plaisir de la chose et parce que c'est quand même autre chose qu'un palm 



naas a dit:


> c
> une autre solution est de faire une page web avec un acces restreint par lettre avec tes bouquins
> et le consulter via safari



Oui mais non  vous me faites rigoler avec safari, je me connecte où chez mes libraires ? 

Ou alors vous pensez à l'itouch en stockant une page web dessus ? ça ça pourrait marcher mais j'ose espérer qu'il y aura d'autres possibilités à ce niveau

En tous cas, cette petite histoire de limitation à 1000 notes qui parait à notre époque assez délirante quand même (ça me rappelle l'époque du macplus et suivants où excel s'est révélé incapable de gérer autre chose qu'un mega de mémoire et meme que le premier méga : ça la foutait mal pour ceux qui avaient payé des fortunes pour passer à 2 Mo sur leur Mac SE )


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Donc rien n'emp&#232;che la VOIP de ce cot&#233;



Sauf que pour la VOIP il faut un micro, entendre son correspondant c'est bien mais pouvoir lui r&#233;pondre &#231;a peut &#234;tre utile dans une conversation :rateau:


----------



## iota (7 Septembre 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Sauf que pour la VOIP il faut un micro, entendre son correspondant c'est bien mais pouvoir lui répondre ça peut être utile dans une conversation :rateau:


On peut brancher un micro sur un iPod (via le connecteur dock).

@+
iota


----------



## Alfoo (7 Septembre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Bien sur que si, et tu expliques même comment faire dans la suite de ton post?
> 
> Donc, les paroles des chansons sont bien lisibles sur les iPod de 5eme génération?


 
OUI
c'etait une affirmation pour le iPod 5.5G : il supporte les paroles.
Meme le 5G il me semble, à confirmer.


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> On peut brancher un micro sur un iPod (via le connecteur dock).
> 
> @+
> iota



Oui je connais mais encore faut-il qu'il fonctionne sur l'iPod touch... L'OS n'est pas le même.


----------



## iota (7 Septembre 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Oui je connais mais encore faut-il qu'il fonctionne sur l'iPod touch... L'OS n'est pas le même.


Si ça fonctionne sur les iPod nano et classic, il y a quand même de grandes chances que ça marche sur le touch.

@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Si &#231;a fonctionne sur les iPod nano et classic, il y a quand m&#234;me de grandes chances que &#231;a marche sur le touch.
> 
> @+
> iota



A mon avis l'OS n'est pas le m&#234;me sur les nano/classic et sur le touch qui h&#233;rite du soft de l'iPhone (OS X) donc impossible d'&#234;tre cat&#233;gorique.


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Oui mais non  vous me faites rigoler avec safari, je me connecte o&#249; chez mes libraires ?
> 
> Ou alors vous pensez &#224; l'itouch en stockant une page web dessus ? &#231;a &#231;a pourrait marcher mais j'ose esp&#233;rer qu'il y aura d'autres possibilit&#233;s &#224; ce niveau


Oui c'est &#231;a tes pages restent en cache.

sinon tu peux faire des notes uniquement avec le nb isbn
ou un petit carnet ou tu &#233;cris avec tes cholies mimines :love: :rateau:


----------



## iota (7 Septembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> J'y ai pens&#233; depuis longtemps (enfin, les notes &#233;tant limit&#233;s &#224; 4 ko, il en faudrait quand m&#234;me plus d'une par lettre ) mais ce n'est pas faisable automatiquement, par exemple booxter ne me fera pas &#231;a tout seul comme un grand pour les bouquins (certains outils bricolent un peu autour de ce concept mais on ne peut pas dire que ce soit l'esprit mac). Pour la recherche &#231;a va &#234;tre nettement plus coton. Et plus g&#233;n&#233;ralement, &#231;a fait quand m&#234;me tache de ne pouvoir mettre plus de 4 Mo de notes sur un mat&#233;riel dont l'espace se compte en giga


Je ne connais pas booxter 

Par contre, je trouve plus ais&#233; de parcourir au maximum plusieurs dizaines de notes (avec une notion de classement aussi minimaliste soit-elle) que des milliers pour retrouver un titre de bouquin 

@+
iota


----------



## shyriu (7 Septembre 2007)

playlistmag a dit:
			
		

> Tap Contacts, and it, too, works just as it does on the iPhone. Here you can add and edit contact information as well as assign photos youve stored on the iPod to a contact.


jai trouve cette petite info plaisante sur playlist mag  
on serait donc en mesure d editer des contacts sur l'ipod touch
aucune mention pour le calendrier
c'est un article comparant Iphone/ipod touch ! 
bonne lecture !


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

Mon problème actuel est le suivant:

1 je n'aime pes les gsm, cela me prends la tête tous ces cadres dans l'avion avec leur blackberry (baie noire    ) , j'aime pas être appelé par le boulot pour des questions qui DE TOUT FACON peuvent attendre le lendemain.
j'aime bien l'idée d'être déconnecté pour quelques heure de tout ce internet, telephone, fax, email, im, etc etc.


2 Mais ma femme aimerais bien me joindre quand je suis en déplacement autrement que par skype, ou en cas d'urgence.

3 j'ai mon "vieux" ipod 40 Go qui est tombé en rade il y a 6 mois et j'attendais le renouvellement de la gamme, en espérant une capacité égale avec l'interface iphone et le wifi, je suis presque servi car 16 Go c'est loin d'être la totalité des photos+vidéo+musique.

4 le gros ipod 160 Go c'est la grande classe car je peux stocker TOUT ce que j'ai, mp3, vidéo et photos, plus les contacts et autres petits fichiers ce que je fais avec tous mes ipods jusqu'à présent.


5 je hais les factures du gsm de ma femme, quand je vois ce que je dépense en skypeout je me dis qu'ils exagèrent vraiment, et la seule alternative pour moi c'est skype et wifi.


dites docteur c'est grave ?


----------



## xao85 (7 Septembre 2007)

Je vous prescrit un iphone pour le bien de votre femme! Et un un ipod 160Go pr vous! Ca fera 399 (pour que votre médecin puisse se le payer son Iphone!)


----------



## ficelle (7 Septembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Ou alors vous pensez à l'itouch en stockant une page web dessus ? ça ça pourrait marcher mais j'ose espérer qu'il y aura d'autres possibilités à ce niveau




et pourquoi pas un serveur apache intégré à iphone/ipod touch ?

voir même un mamp mobile 

vu le système embarqué, il y en a bien quelques un qui vont s'attaquer à cette tache


----------



## captainamo (7 Septembre 2007)

Récemment il y a eu des rumeurs des jeux nintendo sur iPhone et le PDG de Nintendo, Mr IWATA, est un grand fan d'apple et il ne s'en cache pas en comparant souvent sa société à Apple.

Peut-être que cela a donné des idées à Jonathan IVE lorsqu'il a réalisé avec son équipe le design du nouvel iPod nano en fouillant dans les archives des produits Nintendo on découvre un poket pikachu au côté "faty" de l'ipod Nano....

Evidemment ca n'a rien à voir maisc'étaitunpetitclind'oeil


----------



## Liyad (7 Septembre 2007)

Beaucoup de mon se plaigne que l'iPod Touch n'int&#232;gre pas Mail, mais s'il se connecte &#224; internet, il suffit juste d'aller sur la page de votre hebergeur mail non ? 
Bon, la rel&#232;ve n'est pas automatique, il faut y aller manuellement, mais bon, dans le font, c'est d&#233;j&#224; sa 

Manque plus que l'on puisse rajouter des petit soft dedans, et le tour est jou&#233;


----------



## pimpin (7 Septembre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> 23 Go de zique ?? ça a dû te coûter bonbon, tout ça ...
> 
> Je suis pas sur qu'on voit de si tôt une version à 32 Go, par exemple... (au moins pas avant l'année prochaine. Mais sinon un bon vieux tri des familles devrait faire l'affaire, non ? ou un ipod classic...



Bonbon, oui et non, j'ai surtout numérisé la totalité des cd que j'avais (environ 300) et j'achète depuis sut IMS... Donc, j'ai vraiment besoin de place...


----------



## globeman (7 Septembre 2007)

le nouveau nano red fait rose sur le site apple
alors qu'en réalité le rouge est vraiment pas mal
voir les superbes photos des nanos ici

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipodlounger/sets/72157601897176809/


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Ben oui, c'est autre chose  En fait,
> - soit je me contenterai d'un nano avec la possibilité de regarder mes listes si nécessaire et il reste de la place pour mettre un peu de bordel genre musique et photos et le rapport prix-utilité serait sans doute, pour moi, meilleur que le palm
> - soit je prendrais un classic et alors j'y colle un bon paquet de photos (et là le palm)
> - soit l'itouch mais alors vraiment pour le plaisir de la chose et parce que c'est quand même autre chose qu'un palm
> ...




Espèce de Geek !    :love:


----------



## Toinou04 (7 Septembre 2007)

Sera-t-il possible de rajouter des applications a l'ipod touch? (messagerie mail ou intantanée...). Pourra-t-on brancher un disque externe pour augmenter la capacité de stockage avec la prise usb ?


----------



## shyriu (7 Septembre 2007)

Toinou04 a dit:


> Sera-t-il possible de rajouter des applications a l'ipod touch? (messagerie mail ou intantanée...). Pourra-t-on brancher un disque externe pour augmenter la capacité de stockage avec la prise usb ?


 
tu veux lui brancher un disque au c*l ?? :rose: 
excuse ma question mais ou est l'interet ?
jimagine bien les galeres de portabilite en plus ... :mouais:


----------



## paltrow (7 Septembre 2007)

hey , je viens juste de rentrer chez moi des cours de tarbes et labas j'ai pas encore le net, et je viens de découvrir avec joie le new Ipod et je crois que j'en suis tombé amoureu.

alors pour ne pas me taper un topic de 44 pages est ce qu'une bonne ame bien chariteuse peut me résumer en quelques lignes les impressions générales si dans l'ensemble on est tres satisfait ou non ? etc ...

merci beaucoup  en tout cas moi je l'acheterais bien comme ca et je vais me faire une tite folie je sent


----------



## Toinou04 (7 Septembre 2007)

L'interet est d'avoir a ce déplacer avec toute sa videotéque sans synchronisation avec son ordi.(pratique quand on veut regarder pleins de films surtout quand on est loin de son mac). Mais c'est vrai que ça serait galére, mais c'est aussi une parade a la faible capacité de l'ipod.

Mais est-il possible de rajouter des applications?


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

paltrow a dit:


> ...alors pour ne pas me taper un topic de 44 pages est ce qu'une bonne ame bien chariteuse peut me résumer en quelques lignes les impressions générales si dans l'ensemble on est tres satisfait ou non ? etc ...


c'est super  



pour le reste tu peux lire


----------



## Toinou04 (7 Septembre 2007)

paltrow a dit:


> hey , je viens juste de rentrer chez moi des cours de tarbes et labas j'ai pas encore le net, et je viens de découvrir avec joie le new Ipod et je crois que j'en suis tombé amoureu.
> 
> alors pour ne pas me taper un topic de 44 pages est ce qu'une bonne ame bien chariteuse peut me résumer en quelques lignes les impressions générales si dans l'ensemble on est tres satisfait ou non ? etc ...
> 
> merci beaucoup  en tout cas moi je l'acheterais bien comme ca et je vais me faire une tite folie je sent



Lis les articles de www.macg.co


----------



## paltrow (7 Septembre 2007)

oui j'ai lu les news mais ca en dit pas trop disons ce ne sont pas des avis ca décrit l'ipod, mais c'est moi ou je reve mais 350 euros c'est pas chere pour ce monstre ?


----------



## Toinou04 (7 Septembre 2007)

l'ipod touch est à 309, mais j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'installer des application?


----------



## ficelle (7 Septembre 2007)

Toinou04 a dit:


> l'ipod touch est &#224; 309&#8364;, mais j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'installer des application?



certainement de la meme fa&#231;on que sur iPhone, avec des utilitaires comme iPHoneUtilityClient.

on pourra aussi utiliser les web app faites pour l'iPhone.

mais je suis pret &#224; parier qu'on aura un jour droit &#224; une rubrique iPhone/Touch software sur iTunes


----------



## Toinou04 (7 Septembre 2007)

Ca ferait de cet ipod touch une vrai b&#234;te ! imaginez: mail, messagerie instantan&#233;e, m&#233;t&#233;o, radio via web....


----------



## ficelle (7 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> tu veux lui brancher un disque au c*l ?? :rose:
> excuse ma question mais ou est l'interet ?
> jimagine bien les galeres de portabilite en plus ... :mouais:



l'interet serait de pouvoir ajouter de gros fichiers multimédia sans forcement être prêt de son ordi.
sur ce point, je fais également confiance à la communauté de développer qui travaille déjà d'arrache pied à rendre le iPhone plus convivial 

mais les premiers Ipod Touch ne seront livrés le 28... en attendant, on ne peut que supposer


----------



## shyriu (7 Septembre 2007)

suis pas convaincu mais tous les gouts et besoins sont dans la nature selon l'utilisateur.
a suivre !


----------



## ficelle (7 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> suis pas convaincu mais tous les gouts et besoins sont dans la nature selon l'utilisateur.
> a suivre !



c'est OS X mobile qui va bientot être dans la nature, et je m'attend à tout pour les goûts et besoins des bidouilhackllopeurs !


----------



## shyriu (7 Septembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> c'est OS X mobile qui va bientot être dans la nature


c'est ce que j'attends avec impatience aussi   !!!


----------



## lovell (7 Septembre 2007)

On vient de m'offrir un LG Prada pour mon anniv :hein: 

Au d&#233;but sceptique, il s'av&#232;re que c'est un tr&#232;s bon t&#233;l&#233;phone, avec un super Design et tout et tout... Du coup, bye iPhone en ce qui me concerne je peux pas me permettre de gicler un Phone &#224; 489 &#8364; Hors Abo pour un autre &#224; 400 + abonnement impos&#233;... Du coup, j'ai command&#233; mon iPod Touch tout &#224; l'heure.  

Oui, oui je sais, apr&#232;s les boulets rouges que j'ai tir&#233; dessus, &#231;a fait un peu trop "retournement de veste" mais les circonstances sont diff&#233;rentes, alors OSEF, et Say Hello To iPod Touch...


----------



## samoussa (7 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> On vient de m'offrir un LG Prada pour mon anniv :hein:
> 
> Au début sceptique, il s'avère que c'est un très bon téléphone, avec un super Design et tout et tout... Du coup, bye iPhone en ce qui me concerne je peux pas me permettre de gicler un Phone à 489  Hors Abo pour un autre à 400 + abonnement imposé... Du coup, j'ai commandé mon iPod Touch tout à l'heure.
> 
> Oui, oui je sais, après les boulets rouges que j'ai tiré dessus, ça fait un peu trop "retournement de veste" mais les circonstances sont différentes, alors OSEF, et Say Hello To iPod Touch...


Honte à toi


----------



## eman (7 Septembre 2007)

Il manque le bluetooth et le tuner à l'ipod classique pour être parfait comme on peut le trouver par exemple sur le dernier lecteur mp3 de samsung:
http://www.journaldugeek.com/?2007/09/07/8522-le-samsung-s5-en-images
je comprends pas pourquoi il faut tjs se contenter du minimum sur les ipod.


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

parce que l'ipod a queqlue chose que n'importe quel autre lecteur n'a pas:
itunes et l'interface &#224; la sauce apple, et &#231;a c'est pas la minimum, c'est le maximum 


moi ce que comprends pas c'est les gens qui &#233;crivent tjs au lieu de toujours


----------



## eman (7 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> parce que l'ipod a queqlue chose que n'importe quel autre lecteur n'a pas:
> itunes et l'interface à la sauce apple, et ça c'est pas la minimum, c'est le maximum



Je suis d'accord, y a pas photo......mais je vois pas ce çà change. Qu'est qui empeche de rajouter 2,3 trucs qui ferait que l'ipod serait encore mieux...


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

Comme par exemple le wifi, safari, you tube, le multi touch interface ?


----------



## eman (8 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Comme par exemple le wifi, safari, you tube, le multi touch interface ?



non bien sûr....sinon c'est un iphone......n'est ce pas ? 
mais comme je viens de le mentionner: un tuner radio et le bluetooth, puisque samsung l'a fait.


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2007)

Pour faire quoi le blutooth ?


----------



## eman (8 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Pour faire quoi le blutooth ?



Pour echanger des fichiers entre ipodiens et faire des transfere sur les ordi puisqu'il est impossible de transférer dans le sens ipod->ordi, ce qui me semble une abérration tu crois pas??


----------



## lifenight (8 Septembre 2007)

eman a dit:


> Pour echanger des fichiers entre ipodiens et faire des transfere sur les ordi puisqu'il est impossible de transf&#233;rer dans le sens ipod->ordi, ce qui me semble une ab&#233;rration tu crois pas??



Ca incite au piratage et le bluetooth est super lent :rateau:

N'oublie pas qu'Apple a un store et pas n'importe lequel


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2007)

on peut synchroniser par bluetooth dans le sens ordi > ipod ??
le dock n'est disponible que sous 3-4 semaines, est-ce que cela présagerait un remplacement ?
Je pense que je vais le commander à côté pour ne pas retarder l'envoi du touch :love:


----------



## iota (8 Septembre 2007)

Salut.



eman a dit:


> il est impossible de transférer dans le sens ipod->ordi, ce qui me semble une abérration tu crois pas??


La limitation du transfert iPod -> Ordinateur ne concerne que les musiques incluses dans la librairie de l'iPod (une pseudo protection contre le piratage).

@+
iota


----------



## eman (8 Septembre 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Ca incite au piratage et le bluetooth est super lent :rateau:
> 
> N'oublie pas qu'Apple a un store et pas n'importe lequel



Dans cette logique, supprimons internet car çà incite au piratage aussi....


----------



## eman (8 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> La limitation du transfert iPod -> Ordinateur ne concerne que les musiques incluses dans la librairie de l'iPod (une pseudo protection contre le piratage).
> 
> ...



je ne comprends pas. Toutes les musiques sont dans la librairie de l'ipod.....non


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (8 Septembre 2007)

eman a dit:


> il est impossible de transf&#233;rer dans le sens ipod->ordi, ce qui me semble une ab&#233;rration tu crois pas??


En faisant une recherche sur Google, tu trouveras des solutions tr&#232;s faciles pour Mac & Pc.

Sinon, le transfert de musique entre iPod via Bluethoot: ca serait beaucoup trop lent, m&#234;me Microsoft, avec le Zune, n'a pas opt&#233; pour cette solution.


----------



## pim (8 Septembre 2007)

eman a dit:


> un tuner radio



J'ai du mal &#224; comprendre les personnes qui demandent un tuner radio dans un iPod. En effet sur un iPod on peut mettre des Podcasts, ce qui &#224; mon sens remplacent la radio (avec ces petits c&#244;t&#233;s g&#233;niaux que l'on peut interrompre l'&#233;coute, revenir en arri&#232;re, et conserver les &#233;missions !).

Franchement, qui utilise encore une radio FM, &#224; part ceux qui &#233;coutent France Info en boucle, et qui ont l'impression qu'ils vont mourir d'apoplexie si ils ne sont pas au courant imm&#233;diatement, l&#224;, de suite, des derniers chiens &#233;cras&#233;s ?!

En plus pour les accros de France Info, la fameuse petite bo&#238;te ressemblant &#224; une t&#233;l&#233;commande et qui fait justement radio FM est compatible avec les nouveaux iPods :





Sous iTunes j'ai pour l'instant 5,29 Go de Podcasts, je suis abonn&#233; &#224; plus de 40 &#233;missions, et j'ai &#224; l'instant 207 non lus... Vous comprendrez que je ne vais pas allumer la radio avec toutes ces choses passionnantes qu'il me reste &#224; &#233;couter et &#224; voir


----------



## iota (8 Septembre 2007)

eman a dit:


> je ne comprends pas. Toutes les musiques sont dans la librairie de l'ipod.....non


Pour le transfert de données, tu peux très bien copier un morceau depuis le finder sur l'iPod (mode disque) et le récupérer ultérieurement (le morceau ne sera cependant pas lisible sur l'iPod).

@+
iota


----------



## eman (8 Septembre 2007)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> En faisant une recherche sur Google, tu trouveras des solutions très faciles pour Mac & Pc.
> 
> Sinon, le transfert de musique entre iPod via Bluethoot: ca serait beaucoup trop lent, même Microsoft, avec le Zune, n'a pas opté pour cette solution.



Si je parle du bluetooth c'est pour faire des transfère occasionnel de quelques chansons. Je suis d'accord sur le fait que ce soit lent. Rien de tel que l'usb pour de long transfère.
Et puis microsoft n'est pas une référence.......


----------



## iota (8 Septembre 2007)

iLounge a publi&#233; son test du nouvel iPod classic, ainsi que celui de l'iPod nano.

@+
iota


----------



## globeman (8 Septembre 2007)

personne n'est allé voir les photos des nanos????

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipodlounger/sets/72157601897176809/


----------



## Sparcko (8 Septembre 2007)

bonjour, en savez vous plus sur les dispos en magasin en réelle ^^ hier j'ai vu les nouveaux suffle dans une boutique agréé MAC mais pas les nanos et vous ?


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2007)

Bienvenue 
l'itouch &#224; l'apple expo (en m&#234;me temps que l'iphone europe ? ...) fin septembre.


----------



## CERDAN (8 Septembre 2007)

globeman a dit:


> personne n'est allé voir les photos des nanos????
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipodlounger/sets/72157601897176809/



Sympa, comme photos


----------



## sirromano1er (8 Septembre 2007)

Sparcko a dit:


> bonjour, en savez vous plus sur les dispos en magasin en réelle ^^ hier j'ai vu les nouveaux suffle dans une boutique agréé MAC mais pas les nanos et vous ?




Des shuffles dispo?? Bon signe ça!
si quelqu'un voit les nano dispo sur Paris ce week end, qu'il fasse passer l'info !!!


----------



## sebneb (8 Septembre 2007)

J'ai été dans une FNAc... ils m'ont dit pas avant milieu de la semaine prochaine... c'est la loose.....:rateau:


----------



## sirromano1er (8 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> J'ai été dans une FNAc... ils m'ont dit pas avant milieu de la semaine prochaine... c'est la loose.....:rateau:




grrrr


----------



## iota (8 Septembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> Des shuffles dispo?? Bon signe &#231;a!
> si quelqu'un voit les nano dispo sur Paris ce week end, qu'il fasse passer l'info !!!


J'ai t&#233;l&#233;phon&#233; &#224; plusieurs Apple Premium Reseller sur Paris et rien avant (au minimum) milieu de semaine prochaine.
A noter que pour les (PRODUCT) RED, ils sont uniquement disponibles sur l'Apple Store.

@+
iota


----------



## sebneb (8 Septembre 2007)

Si je compte bien... ceux qui ont acheté leur IPOD (hormis le touch) devrait partir aujourd'hui NAN ????

personne a de nouvelles par rapport à leur commande !!!!
sinon est ce que vous savez si on peut bénéficier des prix étudiants pour les nouveaux IPOD car je n'ai pas l'impression !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2007)

apparemment non


----------



## sebneb (8 Septembre 2007)

Perso j'hésite entre les 3...
Le touch me donne envie mais je pense que je l'achèterai que dans 2 ans minimum... une fois qu'ils auront gonflé la capacité...

j'en ai marre d'attendre... Ils auraient pu envoyer les stocks pour que ça soit prêt le jeudi matin.... 

je ne sais pas si je pourrais attendre jusqu'à mercredi au minimum... de toute façon je ne peux rien faire d'autre... Je n'ai pas le choix...


----------



## pim (8 Septembre 2007)

Moi aussi j'hésite beaucoup.

Ces nouveaux iPods sont tellement beaux et tout et tout qu'il peut être compliqué de faire un choix au sein de la gamme.

Initialement j'avais envie de remplacer mon iPod 3G "Click Wheel" par quelque chose de tout petit, très design, avec pleins de couleurs à choisir, avec le Wifi, avec plein d'espace de stockage, qui lise les vidéos, avec une autonomie record, un écran géant et qui ne soit pas gros et lourd comme une brique dans la poche et surtout qui coûte presque rien.

Une fois revenu sur Terre, on voit que chaque gamme d'iPod propose une solution, chacune avec ses points forts et ses points faibles. J'ai donc tout d'abord regroupé toutes les caractéristiques des nouveaux iPods dans un tableau sous Numbers, puis j'ai attribué des points pour chaque caractéristique que je trouve intéressante pour mon usage. J'obtiens alors un total pour chaque iPod, censé représenté son rapport qualité/prix ou plutôt usage/prix.

Dès le début j'ai été séduit & tenté par le "Classic 160 Go" et par le "Touch 16 Go", alors qu'il ressort de mes totaux que les plus intéressants suivant mon usage sont le "Touch 8 Go" et le "Nano". Étrange, non ?

Je vous mets en pièce jointe la feuille de calcul, ainsi vous pourrez modifier la note que vous attribuez à chaque fonction clé, selon vos goûts et désirs, cela modifiera automatiquement la note de chaque iPod (je mets aussi le PDF pour ceux qui n'ont pas iWork '08).

De toute façon, j'estime qu'un achat d'iPod ne peut pas être réfléchit. Et pour cela, je pense qu'il faut voir en vrai les différents iPods, afin d'acheter sur un coup de cur. C'est ainsi que j'ai acheté mon précédent iPod, coup de cur total et non raisonné  



NB : pour les prix étudiants, le lien entre "Éducation" et "iPod" est encore un peu flou, et surtout les ventes d'iPods se font surtout auprès des jeunes, parfois étudiants, donc ne comptez pas sur une réduction  

Clic droit > Enregistrer le fichier lié... ou simple clic pour Comparatif-iPods.zip contenant le fichier Comparatif-iPods.numbers ;

Clic droit > Enregistrer le fichier lié... ou simple clic pour Comparatif-iPods.pdf


----------



## r0m1 (8 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> Si je compte bien... ceux qui ont acheté leur IPOD (hormis le touch) devrait partir aujourd'hui NAN ????
> 
> personne a de nouvelles par rapport à leur commande !!!!



J'ai commandé un nano, il a été expédié hier et devrait arriver lundi ou mardi.... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2007)

qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas pour se convaincre de faire un bon choix, alors qu'&#224; la base, ton ipod pr&#233;c&#233;dent est encore bon pour le service 
une petite pens&#233;e pour les chtites n'enfants qui recyclent les d&#233;chets &#233;lectroniques


----------



## pim (8 Septembre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas pour se convaincre de faire un bon choix, alors qu'à la base, ton ipod précédent est encore bon pour le service



C'est justement ÇA le problème, cet iPod 3G, avec ses 40 Go de stockage, ses vaillantes 4 heures d'autonomie toujours d'actualité est bien difficile à remplacer tellement il est :love: :love: :love:  !



yvos a dit:


> une petite pensée pour les chtites n'enfants qui recyclent les déchets électroniques



Qui parle de déchets ? Mon iPod en est légèrement froissé. Je n'ai pas l'intention de m'en séparer, ni maintenant, ni plus tard ! Le réduire à l'état d'un vulgaire déchet serait effectivement criminel


----------



## sebneb (8 Septembre 2007)

alors là c'est la méga mais méga loooooooooooose !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NNNNan

je viens de retourner sur le site de la FNAC... ils annoncent l'IPOD classic pas avant le 28 septembre... J'espère qu'ils se sont plantés car je ne vais pas pouvoir attendre cette date...  

Dites moi que c'est une erreur...


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Moi aussi j'h&#233;site beaucoup...
> Initialement j'avais envie de remplacer mon iPod 3G "Click Wheel" par quelque chose de tout petit, tr&#232;s design, avec pleins de couleurs &#224; choisir, avec le Wifi, avec plein d'espace de stockage, qui lise les vid&#233;os, avec une autonomie record, un &#233;cran g&#233;ant et qui ne soit pas gros et lourd comme une brique dans la poche et surtout qui co&#251;te presque rien...


C'est exactement mon raisonnement !
un itouch a 80 Go 

il me semble que l'apple expo sera le theatre d'un annonce d'iphone europe non ?
parce que annoncer la disponibilit&#233; des itouch pendant comme par hasard l'apple expo...


----------



## Samus (8 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> alors là c'est la méga mais méga loooooooooooose !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NNNNan
> 
> je viens de retourner sur le site de la FNAC... ils annoncent l'IPOD classic pas avant le 28 septembre... J'espère qu'ils se sont plantés car je ne vais pas pouvoir attendre cette date...
> 
> Dites moi que c'est une erreur...




bah ils ont dû se planter !! t'a qu'a l'acheter sur l'apple store, ils annoncent un délai de 3 jours à l'expédition. (en plus tu le fais graver gratos !)


----------



## sebneb (8 Septembre 2007)

ouais mais j'espère que j'aurais 5% à la FNAC avec la carte adhérent et en plus j'ai des tickets FNAC à utiliser... donc je suis un peu coincé...


----------



## sebneb (8 Septembre 2007)

j'ai lu un peu plus en profondeur sur le site de la FNAC et je suis tombé sur ça :


*Lecteur MP3 à mémoire interneApple iPod nano 3G argent 4 Go*

*159 ** 
soit 158,90  + 0,10  d'éco-part 




Ce produit ne peut bénéficier de la remise permanente adhérent de 5%, ni de toute autre offre promotionnelle adhérent.


Lisez la phrase en rouge... bon bah il me reste plus qu'à le commander sur le site d'apple... je suis vénère. J'ai perdu 3 jours.... mais je pourrais au moins le graver... héhéhééhhé


----------



## sirromano1er (8 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> j'ai lu un peu plus en profondeur sur le site de la FNAC et je suis tombé sur ça :
> 
> 
> *Lecteur MP3 à mémoire interneApple iPod nano 3G argent 4 Go*
> ...




c'est légal ça?


----------



## iota (8 Septembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> c'est l&#233;gal &#231;a?


Pourquoi &#231;a ne le serait pas ? :mouais:
Quand tu prends une carte d'adh&#233;rent, la FNAC ne s'engage pas &#224; te faire 5&#37; de reduction sur l'ensemble des produits.

Sinon, la r&#233;duction devrait &#234;tre affich&#233;e une fois le produit disponible (c'&#233;tait pareil pour les iMac).
Les 5% de r&#233;duction sont bien pr&#233;sent sur les anciens mod&#232;les.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de revoir la demo de l'itouch, la musique achet&#233;e via le wifi store, est t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e depuis le store sur le mac lors de la synch suivante.
En d'autre termes, la musique est bien t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e sur l'itouch, mais elle remplac&#233;e par celle t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; sur l'ordinateur lors de la prochaine synch de l'itouch avec itunes.

Cela sent la gestion de DRM tout &#231;a.


----------



## sebneb (8 Septembre 2007)

Bon... finalement je n'ai pas pu résister et je suis aller voir à la FNAC de la défense. Là, j'aperçoit les nouveaux IPOD SHUFFLE... Donc je me dirige vers la vendeuse et lui demande où sont les nouveaux IPOD NANO (bien évidemment)... elle me dit qu'ils ne sont toujours pas arrivés (déception mais je le savais déjà). Par contre elle me dit que la réduction de 5% sera bien présente... Donc Wait And See.

Je confirme que la réduction de 5% est bien présente sur les IPOD SHUFFLE (je l'ai vu de mes propres yeux).


----------



## Liyad (8 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Je viens de revoir la demo de l'itouch, la musique achet&#233;e via le wifi store, est t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e depuis le store sur le mac lors de la synch suivante.
> En d'autre termes, la musique est bien t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e sur l'itouch, mais elle remplac&#233;e par celle t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; sur l'ordinateur lors de la prochaine synch de l'itouch avec itunes.
> 
> Cela sent la gestion de DRM tout &#231;a.



Mais apple est contre le DRM non ?


----------



## rizoto (8 Septembre 2007)

Beaucoup de gens sont contre mais font avec...


----------



## sirromano1er (8 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> Bon... finalement je n'ai pas pu résister et je suis aller voir à la FNAC de la défense. Là, j'aperçoit les nouveaux IPOD SHUFFLE... Donc je me dirige vers la vendeuse et lui demande où sont les nouveaux IPOD NANO (bien évidemment)... elle me dit qu'ils ne sont toujours pas arrivés (déception mais je le savais déjà). Par contre elle me dit que la réduction de 5% sera bien présente... Donc Wait And See.
> 
> Je confirme que la réduction de 5% est bien présente sur les IPOD SHUFFLE (je l'ai vu de mes propres yeux).



oui je me disais bien.. Le contrat fnac stipule qu'il s'agit d'une réduction sur TOUT la gamme techno.. Il ne peuvent pas décider arbitrairement de ne pas la faire sur certains produits.


----------



## pim (8 Septembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> oui je me disais bien.. Le contrat fnac stipule qu'il s'agit d'une réduction sur TOUT la gamme techno.. Il ne peuvent pas décider arbitrairement de ne pas la faire sur certains produits.



Non, avec les nouvelles cartes Fnac, c'est 5 % tout le temps (pas seulement tous les 1500  d'achats) mais avec des exceptions sur certains produits - en particulier ceux pour lesquels la marge de la Fnac doit être assez réduite.


----------



## sirromano1er (8 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Non, avec les nouvelles cartes Fnac, c'est 5 % tout le temps (pas seulement tous les 1500  d'achats) mais avec des exceptions sur certains produits - en particulier ceux pour lesquels la marge de la Fnac doit être assez réduite.



Exact je parlais des journées de 6%. Cela m'etonnait donc que la fnac stipule qu'"aucune" réduction adhérent n'etait valable. Car les journées à 6% sont valables quelque soit le produits ( marge ou pas.. )


----------



## pim (8 Septembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> Exact je parlais des journées de 6%. Cela m'etonnait donc que la fnac stipule qu'"aucune" réduction adhérent n'etait valable. Car les journées à 6% sont valables quelque soit le produits ( marge ou pas.. )



C'est exactement ça :

Avant on avait 6 % de temps en temps sur tout ;

Maintenant on a 5 % tout le temps mais que sur certains produits.

Et il suffit de regarder dans le rayon "techno" pour se rendre compte que tous les produits "à succès" (comme l'iPod, et il y a aussi l'iPod sans oublier aussi Apple qui fait un très intéressant iPod) sont souvent "oubliés" lors du - 5%.


----------



## clochelune (9 Septembre 2007)

ah j'&#233;tais en vacances!
vendredi en achetant le Monde pour les livres je vois en plus le nouvel iPod, comme &#231;a avait &#233;t&#233; signal&#233; par ici peu avant que je ne parte!
et l'iPod touch! j'attendais de revenir ici pour voir tout &#231;a de vive vue!!

de bonnes id&#233;es quand m&#234;me, je trouve &#231;a pas mal d'avoir mis de la vid&#233;o sur l'iPod Nano
(moi j'ai l'ancien iPod photo 30 Go en blanc!!)

et l'iPod vid&#233;o me plait! je pense que mon choix ira sur celui-ci!

l'iPod touch, j'attends de voir &#231;a de plus pr&#232;s lorsqu'il sera de sortie ainsi que l'iPhone!

en tout cas, de belles innovations je trouve!

et le cowerflow je trouve &#231;a pratique quant &#224; moi!

dans mon iPod photo et ses listes de lecture o&#249; souvent je mets plusieurs albums d'un m&#234;me compositeur (si je ne choisis pas morceau par morceau, mais pour la musique classique et les concerts, j'aime avoir les albums entiers, les &#233;couter comme ils ont &#233;t&#233; pens&#233, j'ai du mal &#224; m'y retrouver, je comptais rechanger la disposition de tout &#231;a!

l&#224;, pouvoir faire comme sur iTunes, c'est plut&#244;t sympa! on acc&#232;de directement &#224; l'album!

depuis quelques temps je comptais renouveler mon iPod, photo, j'attends juste que la batterie soit un peu fichue pour me lancer!

d'abord j'esp&#232;re changer mon disque dur interne du MacBook (80 Go et il est presque plein, je voudrai le remplacer par un 160 Go, la taille de l'iPod vid&#233;o, wouach!) et y rajouter 1 Go de Ram pour avoir 2 Go

puis apr&#232;s, iPod nouveau cru ou iMac nouveau cru...
dur dur tout &#231;a!!!
et y'a L&#233;opard qui se profile et que j'attends aussi!!
bon, je verrai avec mon porte-feuille!!


----------



## Kukana (9 Septembre 2007)

attention c'est plus liPod video mais l'iPod Classic 
pour eviter les melanges


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> attention c'est plus liPod video mais l'iPod Classic
> pour eviter les melanges



&#199;a n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; non plus &#171;iPod video&#187;, mais simplement &#171;iPod&#187;.  Ou &#171;iPod avec fonction vid&#233;o&#187;.

Mais il est vrai que c'&#233;tait un lapsus commis par beaucoup, notamment par les m&#233;dias, dans un soucis de simplification sans doute.


----------



## clochelune (9 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> &#199;a n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; non plus &#171;iPod video&#187;, mais simplement &#171;iPod&#187;.  Ou &#171;iPod avec fonction vid&#233;o&#187;.
> 
> Mais il est vrai que c'&#233;tait un lapsus commis par beaucoup, notamment par les m&#233;dias, dans un soucis de simplification sans doute.



iPod classique c'est pas mal en fait!
je disais en effet iPod Vid&#233;o pour ne pas confondre avec mon iPod photo qui lui aussi s'appelait iPod
on disait juste trois&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration, quatri&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration, cinqui&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration etc!
mais n'ayant jamais aim&#233; les chiffres, j'ai simplifi&#233; ;-)

en tout cas, iPod classique et iPod Touch c'est pas mal pour la diff&#233;rence
il n'y avait pas ces diff&#233;rences dans le Monde, je pensais que l'iPod nouveau cru &#233;tait juste l'iPod Touch partout, bref, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; clair quand je suis venue par ici et voir les r&#233;sum&#233;s de la keynote!

d'o&#249; ma l&#233;g&#232;re d&#233;c&#233;ption de l'iPod Touch car je l'imaginais comme l'iPod classique, avec la molette, mais en plus avec l'&#233;cran tactile (et me demandais &#224; quoi donc servait la molette!)
enfin je voyais surtout le design de l'iPod classique, etc.

le Monde parlait quand m&#234;me des iPod Shuffle, iPod Nano et iPod touch en &#233;voquant l&#233;g&#232;rement l'iPod classique puisqu'il signalait les 160 Go de l'iPod classique..., 

mais le Monde restait plut&#244;t confus!
 j'attendais donc de revenir par ici mieux me renseigner!!

je pencherai donc pour un iPod classique de 80 ou 160 Go...
reste plus qu'&#224; choisir entre noir et argent (argent sans doute)

en attendant de voir ce que donnent l'iPod touch et l'iPone par la suite...
int&#233;ressant de voir Safari et le Wi Fi int&#233;gr&#233;s entres autres nouveaut&#233;s...
je lirai vos r&#233;actions avant d'agir ;-)

un lien vers l'article du Monde (et un gliss&#233;-d&#233;pos&#233; car les liens au bout de quelques temps ne fonctionnent plus)

d&#233;cidemment, tous les iPod &#233;taient &#233;voqu&#233;s... mais j'attendais les photos, d'en lire d'avantage!

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-651865,36-951981@51-941701,0.html
*
L'iPod touch d'Apple : 8 mm et un &#233;cran tactile

L'iPod touch ressemble &#224; un iPhone qui ne t&#233;l&#233;phone pas et mesure 8 millim&#232;tres d'&#233;paisseur. Le dernier-n&#233; d'Apple a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;voil&#233;, mercredi 5 septembre, par Steve Jobs, le pr&#233;sident de l'entreprise. Ce nouveau baladeur MP3 est dot&#233;, comme le fameux t&#233;l&#233;phone mobile de la marque &#224; la pomme, d'un &#233;cran tactile. D'une taille de 3,5 pouces, celui-ci permet de le piloter sans utiliser la moindre touche ou de regarder des vid&#233;os. L'iPod touch est aussi dot&#233; d'une connexion Wi-Fi qui permettra de surfer sur Internet. Cet objet sera disponible d'ici &#224; la fin du mois au prix de 309 euros pour le mod&#232;le d'une m&#233;moire flash de 8 Go. Les pr&#233;d&#233;cesseurs de l'iPod touch ont &#233;t&#233; modernis&#233;s. Ainsi, l'iPod nano (159 euros pour la version de 4 Go) gagne en largeur et pourra d&#233;sormais lire les vid&#233;os sur un &#233;cran de 2 pouces. L'iPod classic, dot&#233; d'un disque dur, voit sa capacit&#233; de stockage grimper jusqu'&#224; 160 Go soit 40 000 chansons pour un prix de 359 euros. Le petit iPod shuffle est quant &#224; lui propos&#233; dans une nouvelle gamme de coloris. Par ailleurs, Apple a annonc&#233; une baisse du prix de son iPhone &#224; 399 dollars pour le mod&#232;le de 8 Go.*

Joel Morio
Article paru dans l'&#233;dition du 07.09.07.


----------



## Alfoo (9 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous.

Savez vous où acheter (offline) des cartes iTunes prépayées ?
J'ai cru entendre qu'on pouvait en trouver à Carrefour ? Sinon où ?
A la FNAC ca m'étonnerait 

Un tour sur iGeneration s'impose...


----------



## Poutchi (9 Septembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> 
> Savez vous où acheter (offline) des cartes iTunes prépayées ?
> J'ai cru entendre qu'on pouvait en trouver à Carrefour ? Sinon où ?
> ...



en tout cas en Belgique on les retrouve chez carrefour depuis quelques jours   j'adore


----------



## lovell (9 Septembre 2007)

> un pote vient d acheter un nano, il est vraiment minuscule   et super fin. coverflow ca claque



Il est vraiment petit...


----------



## Paradise (9 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Il est vraiment petit...



fake....


----------



## Poutchi (9 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> fake....



heu..non c'est vraiment sa taille


----------



## lovell (9 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> fake....



Ce sont des vrais photos, c'est un mec sur Gamekult qui les a postées, 100 % real.


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Septembre 2007)

Bizarre ona vraiment l'impression que la première photo fait image de synthèse... C'est la première réaction que j'ai eu aussi... Je pense aussi pour le fake ou alors le mec a vraiment des mains bizarres


----------



## Liyad (9 Septembre 2007)

Si on prend une r&#232;gle et que l'on regarde sur sa propre main ... 69.8 sur 52.3, la photo est vrai, ils l'ont vraiment fait MINUSCULE !


----------



## Tangi (9 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> fake....





HImac in touch a dit:


> Bizarre ona vraiment l'impression que la première photo fait image de synthèse... C'est la première réaction que j'ai eu aussi... Je pense aussi pour le fake ou alors le mec a vraiment des mains bizarres


Vous êtes un peu parano nan ??? :mouais: ...


----------



## lovell (9 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Bizarre ona vraiment l'impression que la première photo fait image de synthèse... C'est la première réaction que j'ai eu aussi... Je pense aussi pour le fake ou alors le mec a vraiment des mains bizarres



  T'inquiète, c'est une vraie photo.


----------



## pim (9 Septembre 2007)

Ce gars a des mains de géant, qu'il maintient dans l'eau de Javel 22 heures sur 24 afin de garder leur bel aspect blanchâtre et ridé  :mouais: 

Tout ceci confirme mon opinion : ne rien faire avant d'avoir vu les quatre iPods côte-à-côte, en vrai. En effet un achat d'iPod est très impulsif, une rencontre réelle peut créer un choc (ou pas, d'ailleurs  )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

bonjour 
j'voulais juste savoir, le touch, sur les bords c'est de l'alu ou du plastique imitation alu ? et le devant c'est une vitre ou du plastique ?? Merci beaucoup


----------



## iota (9 Septembre 2007)

On sait o&#249; il a achet&#233; son nano ?

Sinon, question taille il est effectivement tout petit (cliquez sur l'image pour l'agrandir) :



Comparaison avec l'iPod G3.

@+
iota


----------



## yzykom (9 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Comparaison avec l'iPod G3.
> 
> @+
> iota



J'aime bien la photo suivante : il a l'air tout perdu dans son dock standard.  

Au passage, on &#233;value bien la taille aussi.


----------



## iota (9 Septembre 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Au passage, on évalue bien la taille aussi.


Sur celle là aussi :






@+
iota


----------



## divoli (9 Septembre 2007)

Ben les dimensions sont indiqu&#233;es par Apple.

Sinon, prenez une feuille de papier, une r&#232;gle et un crayon, et vous vous rendrez mieux compte des dimensions..


----------



## yzykom (9 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Sur celle l&#224; aussi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui, en effet. Quand on conna&#238;t la taille de la &#171; pince &#224; linge &#187; ...

... &#224; part &#231;a, premi&#232;re r&#233;action en voyant la photo : mais pourquoi in-t-il plac&#233; la prise casque en dessous ? Apr&#232;s (tr&#232;s) br&#232;ve r&#233;flexion : pour ne pas g&#234;ner l'&#233;cran lorsqu'on tient l'iPod devant soi pour regarder une vid&#233;o.

Je crois que le Nano est celui qui me tente le plus apr&#232;s le Touch.


----------



## khw.olivier (9 Septembre 2007)

bonjour


j ai pas le tps de tout lire alors je vais peut etre poser une question deja posee!!!

les nouveaux ipod, particulierement le touch, conserve t il les meme connectivites, genre les different dock comme le bose, les fm transmetteur...??? je sais pas trop comment on peut dire, genre la barrette qui se branche sous les ipod!!

autre question : Le petit adaptateur que l on branche au Nano et qui via un sensor dans la chaussure vous donne les resultats de votre footing, cela s adaptera t il sur le Touch??

merci et bonne soiree


----------



## CERDAN (9 Septembre 2007)

J'ai l'impression que la premi&#232;re photo est un fake, et l'autre ( en rouge ) me semple plus grans &#224; cot&#233; en vrai .


----------



## iota (9 Septembre 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> ... à part ça, première réaction en voyant la photo : mais pourquoi in-t-il placé la prise casque en dessous ? Après (très) brève réflexion : pour ne pas gêner l'écran lorsqu'on tient l'iPod devant soi pour regarder une vidéo.


Pas tout à fait 
En fait, c'est comme ça depuis le premier nano (qui n'avait pas la vidéo).
Vu le format et l'épaisseur du nano, il n'est pas possible de mettre la prise jack en haut (la place est déjà occupée par l'écran).

@+
iota


----------



## xao85 (9 Septembre 2007)

Vu le taille du nano, je voudrai pas être les ingénieurs qui doivent organiser tout ça pour que ça tienne  dans si peu d'espace
(c'est un peu comme moi, quand je remplis le coffre de la voiture pour les vacances!)


----------



## pim (9 Septembre 2007)

khw.olivier a dit:


> bonjour



Bonjour   J'ai tout lu, personne n'avait encore pos&#233; ta question ! Rassur&#233; ? 



khw.olivier a dit:


> le bose



Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de probl&#232;me avec lui, &#224; v&#233;rifier.



khw.olivier a dit:


> les fm transmetteur



Faut v&#233;rifier cas par cas. Seule solution, regarder sur l'AppleStore si le transmetteur FM est indiqu&#233; comme compatible.



khw.olivier a dit:


> footing



Le kit Nike Plus ? M&#234;me combat, il faut v&#233;rifier sur le store.

On pourrait cr&#233;er un nouveau fil sur iG&#233;n&#233;ration pour r&#233;pertorier tout ce qui est compatible.





xao85 a dit:


> Vu le taille du nano, je voudrai pas &#234;tre les ing&#233;nieurs qui doivent organiser tout &#231;a pour que &#231;a tienne  dans si peu d'espace
> (c'est un peu comme moi, quand je remplis le coffre de la voiture pour les vacances!)



Faut rien exag&#233;rer, y'a bien moins de merdier &#224; faire rentrer dans un iPod quand m&#234;me 

:bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:

D&#233;j&#224; si ta voiture est normale, la batterie est sous le capot... Autant de place de gagn&#233;


----------



## iota (9 Septembre 2007)

Le Nike+ est bien compatible avec le nouveau nano.
L'interface a d'ailleurs &#233;t&#233; revue.

@+
iota


----------



## captainamo (9 Septembre 2007)

Concernant le kit nike il n'était compatible qu'avec les nano avant et ca n'a pas changé. Les nouveaux nano sont compatible avec le kit nike (pour le footing) mais ce n'est pas le cas des autres ipod (shuffle, classic, touch).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> bonjour
> j'voulais juste savoir, le touch, sur les bords c'est de l'alu ou du plastique imitation alu ? et le devant c'est une vitre ou du plastique ?? Merci beaucoup



personne a vu ma question ? :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> personne a vu ma question ? :rateau:



C'est surtout que peu ont encore pu avoir l'iPod Touch en mains...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

oui mais peut-&#234;tre que certains le savent


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2007)

Alors il faut patienter un peu.


----------



## captainamo (9 Septembre 2007)

Pour le touch je suppose que l'écran c'est le même matériau que l'iphone (un verre résistant) par contre pour le reste je ne sais pas du tout n'ayant pas encore recu mon exemplaire.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

ce qui est assez normal :rateau: merci


----------



## divoli (9 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> oui mais peut-&#234;tre que certains le savent



Qui &#231;a ? Il n'est m&#234;me pas encore commercialis&#233;, ce truc, de toute fa&#231;on...

Mais bon, vu le prix et les engagements &#233;colo d'Apple, mon avis est que les bords sont en alu et la vitre en verre comme sur l'iphone.

A confirmer ult&#233;rieurement, donc...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

super  merci


----------



## eman (9 Septembre 2007)

Tous ces nouveaux produits sont biens, mais je pense qu'il ne faut pas se précipiter.
L'ére du tactile et de la memoire flash ouvre grand ses portes, et nous ne sommes qu'au début.

Cela annonce un renouvellement de produits encore plus complet d'ici peu avec l'arrivée des  memoires SSD : plus de disques dur, donc l'ipod classique est voué à disparaître d 'ici peu ou à evoluer très rapidement. Pareil pour le touch, et puis que dire des ordi...... reste à voir les prix....mais vu l'ampleur du phénomène (samsung à déjà sorti une carte ssd de 64go !!!!) çà ne risque pas d'être si cher que çà. 
Maintenant je ne vais pas me précipiter pour acheter un ipod (bien que j'en ai une furieuse envie). J*e crois qu'on arrive à un période charnière concernant les supports de stockage* après celle des proc core duo.
Steve va annoncé des nouveautés fulgurantes d'ici 6 mois...... enfin wait and see. Faut pas être devin avec l'informatique.....çà c'est sûr


----------



## divoli (9 Septembre 2007)

C'est clair. 


Bon, quelles sont les bonnes poires qui vont essuyer les plâtres sur un iPod Touch à 400 euros ?  


Levez la main, plus haut ! 


Sont forts, chez Apple...


----------



## nova (9 Septembre 2007)

Tiens et que deviennent les Extras sur l'ipod Touch?
Le chronom&#232;tre, les jeux, les notes...? Tout cela serait rang&#233; sous l'icone Settings?

Sinon oui, je l&#232;ve la main, j'essuierai les pl&#226;tres sur le Touch.


----------



## Poutchi (9 Septembre 2007)

nova a dit:


> Tiens et que deviennent les Extras sur l'ipod Touch?
> Le chronomètre, les jeux, les notes...? Tout cela serait rangé sous l'icone Settings?
> 
> Sinon oui, je lève la main, j'essuierai les plâtres sur le Touch.



le chrono se cache sous l'icone de l'horloge. pour les 2 autres, aucun échos encore jusqu'ici   a priori y a pas


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

pourquoi "essuyer les pl&#226;tres" ??
sinon euh oui je l&#232;ve la main ^^'


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

Les jeux sont présents, ce sont les mêmes que pour le classic j'ai bien compris. Pas de raison que le reste ne soit pas disponible.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

&#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait un peu... comment tu veux qu'on les contr&#244;le comme le classique ? avec une molette dessin&#233;e &#224; l'&#233;cran :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait un peu... comment tu veux qu'on les contr&#244;le comme le classique ? avec une molette dessin&#233;e &#224; l'&#233;cran :rateau:



J'ai encore lu de travers&#8230; J'avais lu ipod nano&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

:rateau: mais sinon pourquoi tout le monde parle d'essuyer les pl&#226;tres ? je ne vois pas ce qu'on risque en achetant le touch !


----------



## divoli (10 Septembre 2007)

Ben parce que c'est un tout nouveau modèle d'iPod. Et je ne suis pas sûr qu'Apple maitrise totalement les technologies incorporées dans cet iPod Touch, en particulier l'écran tactile.

Il y a certainement de nombreuses choses à revoir. Mais ça on le saura quand Paul et d'autres en auront marre de voir Safari, le calendrier, et les vidéos s'ouvrir alors qu'ils veulent juste écouter leur musique préférée... :rateau: 

C'est ça, le risque d'essuyer les plâtres...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

pourquoi tu voudrais que &#231;a s'ouvre ??? Apple ma&#238;trise l'&#233;cran tactile et l'a prouv&#233; avec l'iPhone ! et il ne faut pas voir &#231;a comme essuyer les pl&#226;tres mais comme avoir le premier mod&#232;le


----------



## divoli (10 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> pourquoi tu voudrais que &#231;a s'ouvre ??? Apple ma&#238;trise l'&#233;cran tactile et l'a prouv&#233; avec l'iPhone ! et il ne faut pas voir &#231;a comme essuyer les pl&#226;tres mais comme avoir le premier mod&#232;le



Je ne suis pas s&#251;r qu'il y ait suffisamment de retour sur l'iPhone, pour en tirer des conclusions.

Et c'est par d&#233;finition, pour ainsi dire, sur les premiers mod&#232;les qu'il y a le plus de risque d'essuyer les pl&#226;tres. 
Je parle bien s&#251;r de probabilit&#233;s plus &#233;lev&#233;es, pas de certitude.

Apple a tellement bien r&#233;ussi &#224; emballer son produit, que l'on peut tr&#232;s facilement &#234;tre tent&#233;...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

il y a beaucoup de retours sur l'iphone sur des sites tels que www.giiks.com avec des tonnes de vid&#233;os, bilan : c'est fluide, agr&#233;able, novateur, et tr&#232;s fun !

Certes c'est peut-&#234;tre pas pratique dans la poche... Mais alors faut le porter autour du coup avec une petite pochette


----------



## divoli (10 Septembre 2007)

Je ne me fierais pas trop à ce site.

Enfin bon, on verra bien...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

pourquoi ? je leur ai parl&#233; &#224; plusieurs reprises et ils sont tr&#232;s gentils et ils ont fait des tonnes de vid&#233;os ^^suffisamment pour en juger par nous m&#234;me 
et l'iPhone a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; amplement diffus&#233; pour que les mauvais retours nous soient arriv&#233;s


----------



## r0m1 (10 Septembre 2007)

Bon Paul, arr&#234;te de te rassurer et de te justifier... tu veux le prendre, prends le , et tu nous dira tes impressions quand tu l'auras... 

Maintenant, Divoli a raison, ce n'est pas avec 4 mois de recul sur une tecnologie nouvelle que l'on sait si tout fonctionne bien ou s'il y a encore des petits bugs... c'est &#224; &#231;a que servent les premieres g&#233;n&#233;rations: mettre en avant les petits d&#233;tails qu'il faut changer par la suite  

Demain je vous donne mes impressions sur ce nouveau nano qui devrait arriver dans la matin&#233;e :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

bravo pour le nano ^^et je ne me justifie pas car je suis compl&#232;tement d&#233;cid&#233; ! c'est juste que je trouve qu'avec 4 mois on a quand m&#234;me 125 jours d'utilisation pour certaines personnes alors si ils n'ont pas d&#233;nich&#233; les bugs existant c'est qu'ils sont vraiment bien cach&#233;s ! en tout cas assez pour que &#231;a ne nous g&#234;ne pas pendant 4 mois ^^
et ensuite je n'ai fait que d&#233;fendre un site que j'adore ^^


----------



## divoli (10 Septembre 2007)

Ca fait seulement &#224; peine plus de deux mois, si j'ai bien suivi.

Et l'on sait bien que les probl&#232;mes, sur un nouveau produit, peuvent se d&#233;clarer apr&#232;s plusieurs mois d'utilisation, sur le moyen terme.

Je ne cherche pas &#224; d&#233;nigrer ce nouvel iPod, ni &#224; d&#233;courager ceux qui veulent de suite l'acheter. Mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#234;tre prudent.

400 euros, c'est quand m&#234;me une somme &#233;norme pour beaucoup de gens. Il y a int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; ne pas se planter...


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Septembre 2007)

Vous avez remarqu&#233;* la diff&#233;rence d'interface* entre les iPod touch test&#233;s aux USA et ceux test&#233;s en Angleterre et au Japon ?

On dirait bien qu'il y a *deux versions diff&#233;rentes du syst&#232;me sur les iPod* : la plus r&#233;cente, avec le joli "dock" en bas pour les US, et l'ancienne version avec le "dock" type iPhone pour les tests japonais et anglais.

Ils n'ont pas d&#251; avoir le temps de mettre &#224; jour les iPod avant de les envoyer je pense !  :mouais: 

La d&#233;mo en images :

*Previews US :*
[YOUTUBE]W6rf8jQIbVQ[/YOUTUBE] [YOUTUBE]9vgvDiLZPYA[/YOUTUBE]

*Previews Japon et UK:*
[YOUTUBE]OKYUDqXv8fg[/YOUTUBE] [YOUTUBE]2m-1pE6cODE[/YOUTUBE]
(Dock visible &#224; 0min50)


Et enfin, pour r&#233;pondre &#224; la personne qui s'interrogeait sur les mat&#233;riaux, je dirais pour ma part :

&#8212; *&#233;cran en verre *: vu le prix de l'appareil et la tendance actuelle, je vois pas ce qu'ils pourraient mettre d'autre (sauf du Saphir inrayable, comme sur les montres  )

&#8212; *la bordure semble en plastique* (&#224; moins que ce soit de l'alu comme le iPod classic noir ?).
Je trouve d'ailleurs l'esth&#233;tique mieux r&#233;ussie que le iPhone &#224; ce sujet justement... (sans compter la finesse !)

Voici quelques photos de chez Engadget qui vont dans ce sens :


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

on dirait quand m&#234;me de l'alu !



divoli a dit:


> Ca fait seulement &#224; peine plus de deux mois, si j'ai bien suivi.
> 
> Et l'on sait bien que les probl&#232;mes, sur un nouveau produit, peuvent se d&#233;clarer apr&#232;s plusieurs mois d'utilisation, sur le moyen terme.
> 
> ...



sur ce point de vue je suis tranquille, je prends le 8go donc 300 euros, et ces sous proviennent de la vente de ma ds, de ses jeux, et de mon iPod, je n'ai donc rien &#224; perdre ! Et si des probl&#232;mes venaient &#224; se d&#233;clarer pendant la premi&#232;re ann&#233;e d'utilisation, la garantie peut servir ! elle est quand m&#234;me l&#224; pour &#231;a...


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> on dirait quand même de l'alu !



Ca serait sympa, mais c'est difficile à dire à la simple vue des photos !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

oui mais l'on peut remarquer un point alu naturel pr&#232;s de la prise dock de la derni&#232;re photo ^^et le grain de la mati&#232;re semble &#234;tre m&#233;tallique...


----------



## divoli (10 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Et si des probl&#232;mes venaient &#224; se d&#233;clarer pendant la premi&#232;re ann&#233;e d'utilisation, la garantie peut servir ! elle est quand m&#234;me l&#224; pour &#231;a...



Oui, mais bon, ce n'est pas agr&#233;able de s'amuser sans cesse avec les SAV...

Sinon, sur ces photos, cela me semble aussi &#234;tre de l'aluminium. Mettre une bordure en plastique imitation aluminium, ce serait mesquin et fragiliserait la bordure elle-m&#234;me...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, mais bon, ce n'est pas agréable de s'amuser sans cesse avec les SAV...
> 
> Sinon, sur ces photos, cela me semble aussi être de l'aluminium. Mettre une bordure en plastique imitation aluminium, ce serait mesquin et fragiliserait la bordure elle-même...



oui je confirme ce n'est pas marrant le SAV mais quand c'est obligatoire...
Et sinon concernant la bordure, c'est vrai que ça peut se fendre facilement si c'est un plastique léger !


----------



## iota (10 Septembre 2007)

Salut.



eman a dit:


> Cela annonce un renouvellement de produits encore plus complet d'ici peu avec l'arrivée des  memoires SSD


Il n'y a pas de différence fondamentale entre la mémoire Flash du nano et du touch et un disque SDD (qui est juste un assemblage de plusieurs chips de mémoire flash le tout gréffé à une interface S-ATA ou IDE).

Le problème se situe principalement au niveau du prix de la mémoire Flash (techniquement, il est tout à fait possible de faire un iPod avec 160Go de mémoire Flash), qui n'est pas encore compétitive face aux technologies utilisées pour les disques durs classiques. 

@+
iota


----------



## naas (10 Septembre 2007)

Il faut savoir aussi que les couts de production sont tr&#232;s inferieurs pour des disques dur, en effet la memoire flash est fabriqu&#233;e en salle blanche classe 1000, quand pour un disque dur, la classification salle blanche est bien inferieure


----------



## naas (10 Septembre 2007)

un ipod a 240 Go ?
merci la techno perpendiculaire


comme dit pc impact, ce n'est pas zune mais deux bonnes nouvelles 

et un graphe un





quia dit que l'iphone itouch est cher ?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> oui mais peut-être que certains le savent



De quoi en savoir un petit peu plus...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

Je me demandais même si je crois la question a déja été posés si avec Safari sur l'ipod Touch et pourrais avoir accès à Deezer.
Techniquement je vois pas ce qui pourrais l'empêcher mais je trouve que ca pose un problème.
On va pouvoir se balader avec la plus grande bibliothèque du monde sur son ipod pour pas un ron
Étrange, non??


----------



## Paradise (10 Septembre 2007)

:rateau: comment ca c'est pas le vrai celui la...?  






pour deezer, oui je pense et si c'est pas possible compte sur les hacks qui vont arriver


----------



## JP Ribieras (10 Septembre 2007)

Si je suis sur un reseau WiFi
Possible de lire mes emails sur le site .Mac avec Safari ?
Possibilité de répondre ?
Au sujet d'une remarque , je précise que Mailplane prévu pour Gmail lit et reçoit parfaitement les emails de .Mac et de plus, sur la deniere version, vos images de iphoto et la musique de itune sont presents comme sur page ou autre produit ilife !! pas mal l'application
Je n'utilise plus ni Mail ni Entourage Mailplane fait tout et, envoyer photos ou musique en direct c'est top !!
@+


----------



## naas (10 Septembre 2007)

Possible c'est


----------



## DLaurent (10 Septembre 2007)

DLaurent a dit:


> Le site Apple dit : "Mac OS X *10.4.8* ou version ultérieure"
> 
> Le pdf du guide des fonctionnalités iPod Classic dit : "Pour utiliser liPod classic, vous devez disposer des éléments suivants : [...]Un des systèmes dexploitation suivants : Mac OS X v*10.3.9* ou ultérieur" (page 67)
> 
> Voilà donc : qui dit vrai ?​


 
Et bien j'ai finalement trouvé une réponse à ma question ici où le problème est abordé :
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1118250&tstart=0
et ici aussi :
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1121044&tstart=0

Pour résumer : pas d'iPod dernière génération pour les utilisateurs de Panther.
Bisque bisque rage.

Pas merci à Apple sur ce coup-là.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> De quoi en savoir un petit peu plus...



Quelques petites infos supplémentaires, toujours sur le même lien.


----------



## r0m1 (10 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de recevoir le nouveau nano :love: :love: !!!!! il est pas petit, il est minuscule !!!!! je poste des photos ce soir avec ses anciens cousins


----------



## Kukana (10 Septembre 2007)

cooollll
moi perso j'attend la version 2 de l'iPod touch = moins de prise de risque et surment + de memoire pour le meme prix (comme souvent chez apple) et en attendant j'attend que quelqu'un de mon entourage passe au etat unis pour me reporter un classic 80


----------



## Kukana (10 Septembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je me demandais même si je crois la question a déja été posés si avec Safari sur l'ipod Touch et pourrais avoir accès à Deezer.
> Techniquement je vois pas ce qui pourrais l'empêcher mais je trouve que ca pose un problème.
> On va pouvoir se balader avec la plus grande bibliothèque du monde sur son ipod pour pas un ron
> Étrange, non??



oui je vois pas pourquoi sa ne serait pas possible par contre pense quand meme a avoir de la music sur ton iPod touch pour la voiture car pas de Wi Fi ^^


----------



## sebneb (10 Septembre 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir le nouveau nano :love: :love: !!!!! il est pas petit, il est minuscule !!!!! je poste des photos ce soir avec ses anciens cousins


La chance...
Maintenant quelqu'un n'aurait pas vu les nano en vente quelque part (sauf sur l'applestore) et qu'il soit dispo... genre la FNAC...


----------



## sirromano1er (10 Septembre 2007)

si quelqu'un les voit, qu'il fasse signe et j'y cours


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Septembre 2007)

GROS GROS coup de gueule à propos du iPod touch : les rumeurs sur le calendrier et les contacts font froid dans le dos !  

le iPod touch semble donc bien être i Phone au rabais (et pas qu'un peu !) :
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/breaking...liminates-add-button-from-calendar-297994.php






*Puis subitement : "entering calendar events" disparaît !*





tss, tss ... Après la fausse joie du bluetooth, au tour du calendrier : quand on gère un site comme celui-là, faut pas le faire à la petite semaine !  :bebe: 

Bref, avec les applications calendrier et contacts qui sont completement castrés, et sans compter l'absence de mail, ce iPod se vide doucement de sa « substantifique moëlle » !
Demain, il ne supportera que le AAC acheté sur iTunes peut-être ???

Enfin, a force de segmenter ses gammes de manière totalement artificielle, Apple fonce dans le mur... :hein: 

Pour ma part : *pré-commande annulée sur le champ* (et explication au mec que j'ai eu au téléphone !) : l'absence de "multi-calendrier" me genait un peu au départ ... mais là, c'est carrement rédihibitoire !!!

Ce iPod est en trop dans la gamme : il est là pour attirer comme une "sirène" les acheteurs, avec son interface shiny : mais il est totalement vide de fonctionnalités ... et de capacité. 

Ca sent le sapin pour Apple ... du moins je l'espère !


----------



## yzykom (10 Septembre 2007)

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, l'iPod, &#224; la base, c'est un baladeur, pas un assistant personnel. 

Je trouve que c'est d&#233;j&#224; bien d'avoir tout &#231;a dedans et notamment Safari mais si j'avais &#224; choisir un vrai pda, je crois que j'irais plut&#244;t voir chez Palm, Pocker PC ou autre t&#233;l&#233;phone sous Symbian.


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Septembre 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, l'iPod, &#224; la base, c'est un baladeur, pas un assistant personnel.



Tout &#224; fait d'accord avec toi ... dans ce cas, pourquoi pas supprimer simplement calendrier et contacts comme ils l'ont fait pour les notes ??? 
Parce que l&#224;, on ne sait pas si "le verre est &#224; moiti&#233; vide ou &#224; moiti&#233; plein" ... 

Dans un autre genre, et pour ma part, c'est un peu *"co&#239;tus interrompus"* le iPod touch : apr&#232;s les annonces "fraccassantes" et les fonctionnalit&#233;s "scintillantes" :love:

Mais, peut-&#234;tre ont-ils besoins de* beta-testeurs "worldwide"* pour leur multi-touch : d'o&#249; l'aspect coquille vide de ce iPod ?  

Enfn enfin ... je r&#233;agit sous le coup de la col&#232;re... &#231;a me passera !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi ... dans ce cas, pourquoi pas supprimer simplement calendrier et contacts comme ils l'ont fait pour les notes ???
> Parce que là, on ne sait pas si "le verre est à moitié vide ou à moitié plein" ...
> 
> Dans un autre genre, et pour ma part, c'est un peu *"coïtus interrompus"* le iPod touch : après les annonces "fraccassantes" et les fonctionnalités "scintillantes" :love:
> ...



Moi je trouve que l'iPod touch ne peut pas faire les mêmes fonctions que l'iPhone sinon il n'y aurait plus que l'edge et l'appel pour convaincre à acheter l'iPhone ! (et la photo peut-être) mais l'iPod touch est déjà très évolué par rapport aux autres iPod...


----------



## Foguenne (10 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Ca sent le sapin pour Apple ... du moins je l'espère !



héhé, t'es un grand visionnaire toi.  :love:


----------



## divoli (10 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> GROS GROS coup de gueule &#224; propos du iPod touch : les rumeurs sur le calendrier et les contacts font froid dans le dos !




Oui, malheureusement. Plusieurs sites Mac s'en sont fait l'&#233;cho.

Par exemple sur Mac4ever...


Manifestement, Apple ne veut pas trop que cet iPod empi&#232;te sur l'iPhone...


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Moi je trouve que l'iPod touch ne peut pas faire les mêmes fonctions que l'iPhone sinon il n'y aurait plus que l'edge et l'appel pour convaincre à acheter l'iPhone ! (et la photo peut-être)


C'est de *la segmentation artificelle*.. j'ai un peu de mal avec ça, mais pourquoi pas ! Par contre, faut dire à Steve de pas se moquer de Mircosoft avec son Vista..._ (mais on en reste là, après c'est hors sujet !)_



paulmuzellec a dit:


> mais l'iPod touch est déjà très évolué par rapport aux autres iPod...


Très évolué... peut-être. Il possède :

 safari en wifi (bientôt compatible flash, si c'est pas déjà le cas ?) : la seule vraie "plus value"
 YouTube (franchement gadget...) 
 iTunes Wifi ... utile dans les Starbuck de trois villes aux states  (oui, parce que chez moi en wifi, autant prendre le Mac qui est juste sur le bureau lol)

[MODE COLERE /ON] Si on reste raisonnable sur l'interface "shiny", choisir entre le iPod touch et le ipod classic, c'est hésiter entre :
 safari mobile
ou bien...
 64 Go de stockage supplémentaires avec un chèque de 150 euros
 72 Go de stockage supplémentaire avec un chèque de 50 euros  

Pour ma part, je ne choisi plus l'option "safari"
[MODE COLERE /OFF]

Retirer les "mini" fonctionalités PDA (c'était pas la folie non plus) c'est une belle co...rie ! :rateau:



Foguenne a dit:


> héhé, t'es un grand visionnaire toi.  :love:


J'ai souvent un bon karma pour les produit Apple de manière général... Là ce n'est pas (plus) le cas..."Visionnaire" me sied bien :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> C'est de *la segmentation artificelle*.. j'ai un peu de mal avec ça, mais pourquoi pas ! Par contre, faut dire à Steve de pas se moquer de Mircosoft avec son Vista..._ (mais on en reste là, après c'est hors sujet !)_
> 
> 
> Très évolué... peut-être. Il possède :
> ...



quand je dis très évolué je parle de l'interface et du tactile, pas des fonctions !
et pour ma part le choix et plus :
 safari mobile
-tactile
-film sur un écran pas mal
-télécharger des musiques mêmes sans ordinateur en vacances
ou bien...
 64 Go de stockage supplémentaires avec un chèque de 150 euros
 72 Go de stockage supplémentaire avec un chèque de 50 euros  

moi qui n'ai qu'1go de musique je choisis le premier =D


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> quand je dis très évolué je parle de l'interface et du tactile, pas des fonctions !


Une petite méthaphore pour te répondre si tu veux bien :

Hitchcock disait : _"la construction d'un plan de type "travelling" doit avoir un début, une fin, et surtout *une finalité* précise qui fait que sont utilisation est justifié !"_ 

Certains bons réalisateurs suivent ce postulat (le travelling a *une fonction* précise) et font de bons films... D'autres utilisent à tout bout de champ cet effet de "travelling" pour le "style"... 

Pour moi, "interface et fonction" sont très liés : des fonctions avancés dans une interface médiocre constituent un mauvais produit. A l'inverse, une interface fantastique qui ne "drive" aucunes fonctions particulières constitue aussi un produit assez naze. :rateau: 

Les "modestes" fonctions PDA du iPhone / iPod touch justifient cette interface... Simplement faire défiler une liste de zik avec le doigt, un peu moins je trouve.
Mais le multi-touch n'en est qu'a ses balbutiement et promet de belles choses pour l'avenir.  

Mais là encore, il ne s'agit que de mon modeste avis (qui m'a conduit à annuler ma pré-commande) qui résulte de l'enchainement de bourdes_ appelesques_ sur cet appareil !



paulmuzellec a dit:


> moi qui n'ai qu'1go de musique je choisis le premier =D


J'attaque Apple pour sa segmentation de marché minable.. pas les acheteurs !
Par conséquent, *je respecte tout à fait ton choix* ... comme je respecte les millions d'utilisateurs de Vista (bon d'accord, milliers...  ) etc.

Pas de soucis de ce côté


----------



## fpoil (10 Septembre 2007)

euh... il y en a qui pète les plombs ou c'est mon tout neuf retour de vacances qui me rend zen 


parce que l'IPOD touch comme son nom l'indique est un IPOD pas un PDA fantasmé par la ligue mondiale des geeks...

à ce que je sache Apple n'a jamais annoncé la sortie d'un PDA et n'a jamais rien promis (je n'ai peut être pas tout suivi, perdu parmi les poissons multicolores)

par contre tous les sites de gadgets (que je lis presque assiduemment) sont partis dans des hypothèses avant même d'avoir eu l'objet en main....

un ipod avec un écran multitouch et un accès wifi, j'avoue que c'est séduisant

ce n'est pas un iphone, ben ouais...

quand au choix, j'attends de voir les véritables offres qui apparaîtront sur le marché européen pour me décider :

un tout en un avec l'iphone ou un ipod touch et un tel mobile quelconque ou pas....

les grands mots pour des petites causes ( on parle gadget là, non ? )....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Une petite méthaphore pour te répondre si tu veux bien :
> 
> Hitchcock disait : _"la construction d'un plan de type "travelling" doit avoir un début, une fin, et surtout *une finalité* précise qui fait que sont utilisation est justifié !"_
> 
> ...



Le côté fun du touch est pour certains (comme moi ) une utilité ! Car naviguer dans des pochettes, des listes et pour les photos et le navigateur c'est déjà une utilité ! et je ne vois pas en quoi le touch serait moins légitime que l'iphone à utiliser cette fonction !
Et acheteurs de touch et acheteurs de vista n'ont rien à voir ! Et ensuite je trouve la segmentation de marché d'apple tout à fait valable


----------



## divoli (10 Septembre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> parce que l'IPOD touch comme son nom l'indique est un IPOD pas un PDA fantasmé par la ligue mondiale des geeks...



Oui mais bon, ce type de définition est très fluctuant.

On pourrait tout aussi bien dire que l'iPhone est un téléphone et non pas un PDA...


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Septembre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> euh... il y en a qui p&#232;te les plombs ou c'est mon tout neuf retour de vacances qui me rend zen
> 
> parce que l'IPOD touch comme son nom l'indique est un IPOD pas un PDA fantasm&#233; par la ligue mondiale des geeks...



H&#233;h&#233; ! Je vais revenir &#224; une certaine "zenitude" moi aussi.  

Mais Apple joue un peu avec ses clients en pr&#233;sentant le iPod touch comme un pseudo iPhone... d'o&#249; quelques r&#233;actions de col&#232;res bien justifi&#233;es, vu l'&#233;cart (de fonctionalit&#233;s, pas de prix :mouais: ) qui se creuse entre ces deux appareils.



divoli a dit:


> Oui mais bon, ce type de d&#233;finition est tr&#232;s fluctuant.
> 
> On pourrait tout aussi bien dire que l'iPhone est un t&#233;l&#233;phone et non pas un PDA...


De toute fa&#231;on, le iPhone est un bon t&#233;l&#233;phone (je pense ?), avec un iPod moyen (&#224; en croire les avis sur la qualit&#233; audio, cf. iLounge et Appe Discussion) et un "petit" PDA (niveau fonctionalit&#233;s, beaucoup d'autres PDA en offre plus !)
Mais le multi-touch harmonise bien tout &#231;a...

Pour le iPod touch c'est une autre histoire... [COLERE /ON] ...vu qu'il y a pas grand chose &#224; harmoniser [COLERE /OFF] LOL


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Héhé ! Je vais revenir à une certaine "zenitude" moi aussi.
> 
> Mais Apple joue un peu avec ses clients en présentant le iPod touch comme un pseudo iPhone... d'où quelques réactions de colères bien justifiées, vu l'écart (de fonctionalités, pas de prix :mouais: ) qui se creuse entre ces deux appareils.
> 
> ...


pourquoi le touch ne serait pas un bon iPod, avec les casques je ne vois pas comment la qualité peut-être inférieure aux autres ! peut-être avec les hauts parleurs intégrés de l'iphone mais ce problème n'existe pas sur le touch... et si vous recherchez des fonctions prenez l'iphone, si vous voulez un ipod simple mais évolué prendez le touch, c'est tout !

Pour le moment...
->[_]


----------



## globeman (10 Septembre 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir le nouveau nano :love: :love: !!!!! il est pas petit, il est minuscule !!!!! je poste des photos ce soir avec ses anciens cousins



alors ces photos, on a trop envie de le voir ce nano !!!!!


----------



## Kukana (10 Septembre 2007)

c'est bien vrai on attend


----------



## pim (10 Septembre 2007)

Je ne veux pas para&#238;tre un poil r&#233;trograde, mais pour moi une des qualit&#233;s essentielle d'un iPod est sa grande capacit&#233; de stockage. Tant que l'on n'est pas &#224; minimum 40 Go, j'ai du mal &#224; me laisser tenter. Mais je dois &#234;tre tr&#232;s r&#233;trograde et je ne dois pas bien me rendre compte &#224; quel point cette interface "touch" change tout :rose:

Sinon moi j'aime bien quand Nico se mets en col&#232;re, et qui sait avec un peu de chance son avatar va finir par l&#226;cher sa pancarte


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Je ne veux pas paraître un poil rétrograde, mais pour moi une des qualités essentielle d'un iPod est sa grande capacité de stockage. Tant que l'on n'est pas à minimum 40 Go, j'ai du mal à me laisser tenter. Mais je dois être très rétrograde et je ne dois pas bien me rendre compte à quel point cette interface "touch" change tout :rose:
> 
> Sinon moi j'aime bien quand Nico se mets en colère, et qui sait avec un peu de chance son avatar va finir lâcher sa pancarte



la capacité de stockage n'est une qualité que pour ceux qui l'utilisent  sinon c'est une perte d'argent inutile


----------



## divoli (10 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> la capacité de stockage n'est une qualité que pour ceux qui l'utilisent  sinon c'est une perte d'argent inutile



Ben avec les vidéos ça peut aller très vite.

8 et 16 Go vont vite devenir ridicules à plus ou moins court terme...


----------



## pim (10 Septembre 2007)

Ceci dit, quand on mets les vid&#233;os &#224; la bonne taille, &#231;a prends moins de place   J'ai fait tourner mon Mac pendant 30 heures pour lui faire convertir 85 films au format 320 x 240, le r&#233;sultat occupe 23 Go (merci iSquint).

Comme &#231;a je suis sur les startings blocks pour un nouvel iPod     Geek, moi ? Non... :love:


----------



## yzykom (10 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ceci dit, quand on mets les vidéos à la bonne taille, ça prends moins de place   J'ai fait tourner mon Mac pendant 30 heures pour lui faire convertir 85 films au format 320 x 240, le résultat occupe 23 Go (merci iSquint).
> 
> Comme ça je suis sur les startings blocks pour un nouvel iPod     Geek, moi ? Non... :love:



... mais iPhone / iPod Touch a un écran de 320 x 480. Ce serait dommage de ne pas en profiter, surtout pour pouvoir lire les sous-tirtes.


----------



## divoli (10 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ceci dit, quand on mets les vid&#233;os &#224; la bonne taille, &#231;a prends moins de place   J'ai fait tourner mon Mac pendant 30 heures pour lui faire convertir 85 films au format 320 x 240, le r&#233;sultat occupe 23 Go (merci iSquint).



Oui. Mais quand tu vois que certaines personnes en sont &#224; stocker plusieurs milliers de fichiers musicaux sur leur iPod, tu vois ce que &#231;a pourrait donner (ce que &#231;a donnera &#224; court terme) avec des vid&#233;os.

Apr&#232;s on peut aussi discuter de l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'avoir toute sa vid&#233;oth&#232;que sur son iPod. Mais il est certain que nombreux voudront franchir et franchiront le pas...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

de toute fa&#231;on perso, trois films et 30 chansons &#231;a me suffit, sachant qu'avec l'itunes music store on peut en vacances actualiser le contenu de notre biblioth&#232;que avec l'itunes music store wifi et qu'avec le dock c'est tr&#232;s facile d'actualiser rapidement... mais &#231;a &#231;a d&#233;pend de l'utilisation qu'on en a ^^si on veut avoir toute sa vid&#233;oth&#232;que et phonoth&#232;que dans sa poche l&#224; c'est vrai qu'il y a mieux que le touch, mais si on est plus raisonnable et qu'on ne veut avoir que nos pr&#233;f&#233;rences du moment, m&#234;me 5go peut suffire !


----------



## clochelune (10 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui. Mais quand tu vois que certaines personnes en sont &#224; stocker plusieurs milliers de fichiers musicaux sur leur iPod, tu vois ce que &#231;a pourrait donner (ce que &#231;a donnera &#224; court terme) avec des vid&#233;os.
> 
> Apr&#232;s on peut aussi discuter d'avoir toute sa vid&#233;oth&#232;que sur son iPod. Mais il est certain que nombreux voudront franchir et franchiront le pas...



pour moi qui n'ai que l'iPod photo, achet&#233; au moment de la sortie de l'iPod vid&#233;o (enfin iPod 4&#232;me et 5&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration pour rester pr&#233;cise dans les termes, mais je simplifie!), ayant pu changer pour l'iPod vid&#233;o mais celui-ci ne fonctionnant pas sur le vieil ordinateur contrairement &#224; l'iPod photo, j'ai repris mon iPod avec 30 Go de stockage
je dois avoir juste 10 Go de musique sur iTunes, donc, je peux facilement tout mettre (je fais un choix au niveau des photos en revanche)

je me demandais aussi si je ne pourrai pas prendre un nouveau nano, mais j'aime savoir que je peux stocker sans soucis ma biblioth&#232;que musicale et bient&#244;t probablement des vid&#233;os (va juste falloir augmenter mon disque dur interne du MacBook qui est de 80 Go et presque plein au bout de huit mois!)

bref, je r&#233;fl&#233;chis &#224; tout cela et pencherai pour le nouvel iPod classique, j'aurai la vid&#233;o, une bonne capacit&#233; de stockage (j'h&#233;site entre 80 et 160 GO mais si je mets un DD interne de 160 Go &#224; mon MacBook, je pense prendre la m&#234;me capacit&#233; pour l'iPod classique histoire de pouvoir transf&#233;rer &#233;galement ma phototh&#232;que et les vid&#233;os qui ne tarderont pas... etc)
en plus, sur l'iPod photo, chaque morceau de musique a une coupure, un blanc, et dans les concerts ou op&#233;ras, cela g&#234;ne beaucoup... je sais que cela a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;solu depuis.

&#224; pr&#233;sent, on n'a que l'embarras du choix!!

l'iPod touch, j'attends moi aussi de le voir &#233;voluer, la technologie de l'&#233;cran tactile &#233;tant &#224; ses d&#233;buts, je pr&#233;f&#232;re avoir quelque chose qui me dure deux ou trois ans (et si &#231;a pouvait &#234;tre davantage)

bref, les nouveaut&#233;s me tentent, mais je ne veux pas trop me frotter au SAV (m&#234;me si je peux aussi avoir des soucis avec le mat&#233;riel un peu plus ancien) 
 l'iPhoto tient toujours le coup, mon MacBook RevC n'a aucun souci, je pr&#233;f&#232;re donc avoir des produits peut-&#234;tre pas au top de la nouveaut&#233; mais plus stables et qui durent un peu...

mais on reste curieux de voir les avis des premiers acqu&#233;reurs, c'est aussi gr&#226;ce &#224; eux qu'Apple am&#233;liore les produits, et ainsi ceux qui pr&#233;f&#232;rent attendre sont plus sereins ;-)


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> pourquoi le touch ne serait pas un bon iPod, avec les casques je ne vois pas comment la qualité peut-être inférieure aux autres ! peut-être avec les hauts parleurs intégrés de l'iphone mais ce problème n'existe pas sur le touch... et si vous recherchez des fonctions prenez l'iphone, si vous voulez un ipod simple mais é



Je parlais du *iPhone* pour la qualité audio très moyenne (avec casque, pas le haut parleur...). Il me semble que ces informations sont dispos sur iLounge, si je ne dis pas de bêtise !
Le mystère persiste jusqu'au 28 sept. pour le iPod touch : mais je ne suis pas trop inquiet... le cas contraire serait un sacré camouflet pour la Pomme, qui le dédie  principalement à l'audio puisque c'est un iPod. 



pim a dit:


> Mais je dois être très rétrograde et je ne dois pas bien me rendre compte à quel point cette interface "touch" change tout :rose:



Certes: elle semble "sensuelle", voir "organique", donc fatalement attirante  : ça change surement un peu les choses...



pim a dit:


> Sinon moi j'aime bien quand Nico se mets en colère, et qui sait avec un peu de chance son avatar va finir par lâcher sa pancarte



Loupé pour cette fois, je suis redevenu zen 
Mais dans 12 mois, une rumeur parle d'un iPod touch 2G... peut-être l'occasion d'une autre petite crise de nerf, héhé. :hein:


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> de toute façon perso, trois films et 30 chansons ça me suffit, sachant qu'avec l'itunes music store on peut en vacances actualiser le contenu de notre bibliothèque avec l'itunes music store wifi et qu'avec le dock c'est très facile d'actualiser rapidement...


En tout cas, Paul, tu es totalement acquis à la cause "iPod touch"  on dirait


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> En tout cas, Paul, tu es totalement acquis à la cause "iPod touch"  on dirait



là je ne parlais pas du touch mais de l'espace de stockage ^^
mais oui, mes besoins correspondent à ce que le touch apporte 
juste deux questions... Est-ce que l'envoi de musique de l'ordinateur à l'ipod est possible via le wifi ?
Et dans le but d'avoir le "nouvel" apple dock le plus rapidement possible, faut-il attendre qu'il soit arrivé à la fnac ou le commander séparement de l'ipod pour ne pas rettarder l'envoi de ce dernier ?? (le dock est disponible sous 3-4 semaines :s)
merci


----------



## samoussa (10 Septembre 2007)

L'ipod touch n'est pas un archos quand même (pour ce qui est de la video).Je vois poindre nombres de frustrations, mais bon, ça va pour mater un clip, mais j'irais pas regarder les seigneurs de anneaux director's cut  sur un ipod touch:love::love:


----------



## yzykom (10 Septembre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> &#224; pr&#233;sent, on n'a que l'embarras du choix!!



Tout &#224; fait d'accord : quatre gammes d'iPod, c'est une premi&#232;re. Les petits, les grosses capacit&#233; et la &#171; tablette internet &#187;.



nicoplanet a dit:


> Mais dans 12 mois, une rumeur parle d'un iPod touch 2G... peut-&#234;tre l'occasion d'une autre petite crise de nerf, h&#233;h&#233;. :hein:



Pas forc&#233;ment : il y aura eu un an de retours d'exp&#233;rience iPhone/iPodTouch. On aura peut-&#234;tre une plus grande ouverture pour l'ajout de logiciels tiers par exemple.



samoussa a dit:


> L'ipod touch n'est pas un archos quand m&#234;me (pour ce qui est de la video).Je vois poindre nombres de frustrations, mais bon, &#231;a va pour mater un clip, mais j'irais pas regarder les seigneurs de anneaux director's cut  sur un ipod touch:love::love:



Les Archos ont un grand &#233;cran ET un gros disque.

Apple a soit un grand &#233;cran, soit un  gros disque mais pas les deux en m&#234;me temps.
C'est vraiment le seul point o&#249; le b&#226;t blesse (en vid&#233;o, je veux dire).


----------



## nicoplanet (10 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Est-ce que l'envoi de musique de l'ordinateur à l'ipod est possible via le wifi ?



Je pense qu'il ne faut pas réver... ça reste un iPod touch  D'ici deux ou trois révsions, peut-être...

(je suis mauvaise langue, mais je crois que c'est effectivement impossible)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Je pense qu'il ne faut pas réver... ça reste un iPod touch  D'ici deux ou trois révsions, peut-être...
> 
> (je suis mauvaise langue, mais je crois que c'est effectivement impossible)



il me semblait qu'ils l'avaient annoncé 
enfin j'ai peut-être révé :rateau:


----------



## Liyad (11 Septembre 2007)

Pour ceux qui ont pr&#233;command&#233; l'iPod Touch, une date d'envoi vous est annonc&#233; ? Si oui laquelle ? Histoire que je vois si il vaut mieu que je le commande ou que j'attend que l'Apple Premium Reseller l'ai en magasin.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

bonne question


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2007)

Comment ça ? Tu ne l'as pas déjà pré-commandé, mon petit Paulo ?


----------



## eman (11 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> la capacité de stockage n'est une qualité que pour ceux qui l'utilisent  sinon c'est une perte d'argent inutile



Parce que le tactile a 400 euros n'est pas une perte d'argent..... 
Qu'y at 'il de plus nécessaire : le stockage pour y mettre ses fichiers ou du tactile pour faire mumuse avec rien dedans...??? j'hésite à comprendre (pour reprendre une phrase d'un film "mon meilleur ami")..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Comment ça ? Tu ne l'as pas déjà pré-commandé, mon petit Paulo ?



nonnon, mais ça ne saurait tarder  (mercredi je pense, sachant qu'en cas de déception j'annule ^^) 



eman a dit:


> Parce que le tactile a 400 euros n'est pas une perte d'argent.....
> Qu'y at 'il de plus nécessaire : le stockage pour y mettre ses fichiers ou du tactile pour faire mumuse avec rien dedans...??? j'hésite à comprendre (pour reprendre une phrase d'un film "mon meilleur ami")..



ça encore ça dépend des personnes ! le stockage ne sert que si on a quelque chose à mettre dedans !!
Ensuite le tactile est à 309 euros en 8go ^^ ce qui me suffit amplement vu que je n'utilisais que 500mo de mon nano (musique+photo) et il ne faut pas voir le tactile comme "mumuse" mais comme une interface agréable et "fun".
Ce qui est bizarre c'est que presque tout le monde voulait un iMac tactile, en revanche maintenant qu'un iPod tactile est là, tout le monde le critique


----------



## yzykom (11 Septembre 2007)

eman a dit:


> Qu'y at 'il de plus nécessaire : le stockage pour y mettre ses fichiers ou du tactile pour faire mumuse avec rien dedans...??? j'hésite à comprendre (pour reprendre une phrase d'un film "mon meilleur ami")..



La réponse dépend des priorités :

Soit on veut stocker sa médiathèque. Le Classic est idéal
Soit on veut surfer partout et à tout moment. Le Touch est imparable.


----------



## eman (11 Septembre 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> La réponse dépend des priorités :
> 
> Soit on veut stocker sa médiathèque. Le Classic est idéal
> Soit on veut surfer partout et à tout moment. Le Touch est imparable.



On parle bien d'un ipod, donc fait pour écouter de la musique et pas pour surfer sur internet..... que celui pour qui la priorité est d'aller sur internet m'explique pourquoi acheter un ipod


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

eman a dit:


> On parle bien d'un ipod, donc fait pour écouter de la musique et pas pour surfer sur internet..... que celui pour qui la priorité est d'aller sur internet m'explique pourquoi acheter un ipod



Est-ce qu'il faut obligatoirement 1to pour pouvoir écouter de la musique ???
Et la fonction web peut-être pratique en vacances, et pourquoi acheter un ipod si on veut aller sur internet, tout simplement parce qu'il le permet


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Ce qui est bizarre c'est que presque tout le monde voulait un iMac tactile, en revanche maintenant qu'un iPod tactile est là, tout le monde le critique



Ben encore heureux qu'on le critique. Il ne faut pas voir cela comme quelque chose de négatif, ça permet des échanges d'idées et d'arguments.



eman a dit:


> On parle bien d'un ipod, donc fait pour écouter de la musique et pas pour surfer sur internet..... que celui pour qui la priorité est d'aller sur internet m'explique pourquoi acheter un ipod



C'est vrai que ça fait un peu gadget. Et si c'est juste pour aller yeuter des vidéos YouTube, bof...


----------



## sirromano1er (11 Septembre 2007)

hehe.. je suis en train de me demander si je ne suis pas m'interesser au nano 
En tout cas, de mon côté, dès qu'il sort à le fnac, j'y cours


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben encore heureux qu'on le critique. Il ne faut pas voir cela comme quelque chose de négatif, ça permet des échanges d'idées et d'arguments.


t'as raison  (enfin je trouve :rateau


divoli a dit:


> C'est vrai que ça fait un peu gadget. Et si c'est juste pour aller yeuter des vidéos YouTube, bof...


moi quand je repense aux moments où en vacances je ne pouvais rien consulter, ni télécharger de nouvelles chansons que j'entendais à la radio, ce problème est réglé avec le touch, suffit de trouver un point wifi (rien que l'aeroport et l'hôtel c'est pratique...)


----------



## yzykom (11 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est vrai que ça fait un peu gadget. Et si c'est juste pour aller yeuter des vidéos YouTube, bof...



... ben pour aller sur MacGé qund on n'est pas chez soi alors ? :rateau:


----------



## eman (11 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il faut obligatoirement 1to pour pouvoir écouter de la musique ???
> Et la fonction web peut-être pratique en vacances, et pourquoi acheter un ipod si on veut aller sur internet, tout simplement parce qu'il le permet



J'espère que t'es en vacances toute l'année....
Pratique j'en conviens comme beaucoup de choses, mais ce n'est la finalité du produit. Autrement ce serait un Iweb et pas un Ipod et il faudrait qu'il soit donc dévelloper dans ce sens, ce qui n'est pas le cas.


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> ... ben pour aller sur MacGé qund on n'est pas chez soi alors ? :rateau:



Ben je te souhaite bon courage. Tu vas passer ton temps à zoomer pour y voir quelque chose...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

eman a dit:


> J'espère que t'es en vacances toute l'année....
> Pratique j'en conviens comme beaucoup de choses, mais ce n'est la finalité du produit. Autrement ce serait un Iweb et pas un Ipod et il faudrait qu'il soit donc dévelloper dans ce sens, ce qui n'est pas le cas.



je sais, ce n'est qu'une fonction en plus, mais qui a son intérêt... Notamment pour regarder macG au lit en cas de maladie


----------



## yzykom (11 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben je te souhaite bon courage. Tu vas passer ton temps à zoomer pour y voir quelque chose...



Oui, j'ai déjà essayé avec Opera Mini sur un téléphone même pas « smart » : il faut vraiment être motivé.  

Par contre pour lire les sites d'infos ou les blogs, c'est pas mal. Surtout avec le RSS. Plutôt que les vacances, c'est une activité gares / transports en communs. L'iPhone, en espérant qu'il y ait l'UMTS, sera d'ailleurs probablement plus adéquat pour ça. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Oui, j'ai déjà essayé avec Opera Mini sur un téléphone même pas « smart » : il faut vraiment être motivé.
> 
> Par contre pour lire les sites d'infos ou les blogs, c'est pas mal. Surtout avec le RSS. Plutôt que les vacances, c'est une activité gares / transports en communs. L'iPhone, en espérant qu'il y ait l'UMTS, sera d'ailleurs probablement plus adéquat pour ça. :love:



UMTS ??
Sinon pour opera mini, j'ai passé mes vacances à consulter macG et à répondre avec ça ! sur un nokia 5200 ! et je lisais très bien ! le seul problème c'est le forfait :s 50 pages et plus de crédit (26 euros)...


----------



## yzykom (11 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> UMTS ??
> Sinon pour opera mini, j'ai passé mes vacances à consulter macG et à répondre avec ça ! sur un nokia 5200 ! et je lisais très bien ! le seul problème c'est le forfait :s 50 pages et plus de crédit (26 euros)...



UMTS : c'est le nom d'origine de ce qu'on appelle maintenant la « 3G ».


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

ah ok, mais sur un iPod j'en vois pas du tout l'int&#233;r&#234;t -_-'


----------



## oohTONY (11 Septembre 2007)

Il y a une super review du Nanon 8Go de dispo sur Web-Mobile :






REVIEW iPod Nano 8Go Black


----------



## fredop (11 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben avec les vidéos ça peut aller très vite.
> 
> 8 et 16 Go vont vite devenir ridicules à plus ou moins court terme...



Je pense aussi que 8 et 16Go sont très (trop) réducteurs pour un appareil qui reste un baladeur audio avant tout, un mini player video ensuite. Surtout à ce prix. 

Bénéficier d'une interface sympa et tout, c'est bien. Mais s'il faut changer sa bibliothèque tous les 4 matins pour faire de la place, ça l'est déja moins. 

J'ai actuellement un 20 Go et tout l'intérêt que je porte à ce joujou, c'est de garder à ma disposition les albums que j'affectionne. Forcément, le nombre de ces albums augmente avec le temps et augmente assez vite. Là, je suis déja à 12 Go de musique sachant que j'ai une floppée de CD à ripper sous le coude. 

En clair : hors de question de débourser 400 euros pour un appareil qui m'apportera sans doute une "expérience utilisateur" nouvelle et sympa, mais qui remisera au placard l'intérêt que je porte à un baladeur. 

Résultat : j'ai rangé ma planche à billet et je remets à plus tard mon caprice audio.


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2007)

Perso, je me souviens du premier iPod de 5 Go. Pas mal de gens tiraient un peu la tronche et rongeaient leur frein, parce qu'ils avaient compris qu'il serait très vite insuffisant. Puis les iPod à 10 et 20 Go sont apparus. On connait la suite...


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

fredop a dit:


> Je pense aussi que 8 et 16Go sont très (trop) réducteurs pour un appareil qui reste un baladeur audio avant tout, un mini player video ensuite. Surtout à ce prix.
> ...
> Résultat : j'ai rangé ma planche à billet et je remets à plus tard mon caprice audio.


tu es un client ipod classic, pas ipod touch.
l'ipod toucheux n'est PAS un baladeur audio, c'est un terminal audio/vidéo/internet.

Je t'accorde que la capacité de 16 Go me chagrine, mais comparé à ce qu'apple offre, c'est un tout petit défaut.

audio
vidéo
internet/email via web
contacts

plus les logiciels tiers qui vont arriver


----------



## fredop (11 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> tu es un client ipod classic, pas ipod touch.
> l'ipod toucheux n'est PAS un baladeur audio, c'est un terminal audio/vidéo/internet.
> 
> Je t'accorde que la capacité de 16 Go me chagrine, mais comparé à ce qu'apple offre, c'est un tout petit défaut.
> ...



Exactement, le classic est beaucoup plus indiqué vu mes besoins. Mais, parce qu'il y a un mais et même deux : 

- le classic m'a l'air très bien, le 80 go notamment, moins cher et tout mais pour le moment, ca ne suffit pas à ringardiser mon actuel 20 go. On verra donc lorsque j'arriverai au bout de ma bebete actuelle...
- j'aurais craqué illico presto pour le touch s'il avait affiché une capacité >= 40 go. Pour le plaisir comme dirait l'autre, et pour une capacité suffisante. 

Vu ces deux mais, je vais donc me précipiter pour attendre plusieurs mois. A moins que Noel bouscule ce programme mais c'est autre chose


----------



## sebneb (11 Septembre 2007)

Pour moi perso je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir internet sut l'IPOD TOUCH car il faut se connecter en WIFI et le WIFI en France et bah on ne le trouve pratiquement pas (dehors)... Si c'est pour se connecter chez soi, chez un pote ou au Macdo pour moi c'est d'aucune utilité. 
L'IPOD Touch n'a d'intéressant à mes yeux que l'écran plus grand et tactil...

Maintenant j'hésite encore entre le Touch et le Classic... à priori les 2 sortent plus au moins en même temps à la FNAC...

Donc j'ai encore du temps pour réfléchir...


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Je t'accorde que la capacité de 16 Go me chagrine, mais comparé à ce qu'apple offre, c'est un tout petit défaut.



Ce qui plombe ce modèle, c'est le prix de la mémoire flash.

Mais j'ai quand même dans l'idée que même s'il avait été moins élevé, Apple aurait quand même proposé ces 2 modèles avec ces capacités de 8 et 16 Go, mais moins chers.

Enfin bon, de toute façon ce n'est pas le cas...


----------



## clochelune (11 Septembre 2007)

eman a dit:


> On parle bien d'un ipod, donc fait pour &#233;couter de la musique et pas pour surfer sur internet..... que celui pour qui la priorit&#233; est d'aller sur internet m'explique pourquoi acheter un ipod



oui mais regarde, les t&#233;l&#233;phones portables qui au d&#233;part ne servaient qu'&#224; t&#233;l&#233;phoner ont ensuite eu appareil photo, petite fonction vid&#233;o, surf, possibilit&#233; de visionner des films etc!

donc, les iPod au d&#233;part ne servaient qu'&#224; la muisque, puis musique et photos, puis musique photos et vid&#233;o! alors pourquoi pas internet etc ;-)
les gens aiment le "tout en un"

mais c'est vrai que je reste encore "vieux jeu", j'ai un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable uniquement pour t&#233;l&#233;phoner, un ordinateur pour surfer, recevoir mes mails, &#233;crire etc
un APN pour les photos, un iPod pour la musique (mais j'y ai aussi stock&#233; quelques photos!)

donc, tout &#231;a &#233;volue mais bient&#244;t on finira par confondre, les barri&#232;re deviennent minces entre l'un et l'autre

esp&#233;rons que pour l'iPod, c'est la qualit&#233; de l'&#233;coute qui primera toujours, pour les APN, la qualit&#233; des photos etc!

edit : en revanche, l'&#233;cran tactile reste quand m&#234;me une belle &#233;volution... mais j'attendrai un peu pour voir si &#231;a ne cr&#233;e pas de soucis, si &#231;a tient bien... mais je suppose que &#231;a va continuer en ce sens et que bient&#244;t nos ordinateurs auront aussi cet &#233;cran tactile

Apple semble vouloir qu'iPhone, iPod touch et iMac se ressemblent pour  pouvoir transf&#233;rer facilement de l'un &#224; l'autre, tout comme leur AppleTV etc! et c'est pas si mal je trouve!

quand on voit ce que propose Orange avec t&#233;l&#233;, radio etc reli&#233;s &#224; la LiveBox...


----------



## fredop (11 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ce qui plombe ce modèle, c'est le prix de la mémoire flash.
> 
> Mais j'ai quand même dans l'idée que même s'il avait été moins élevé, Apple aurait quand même proposé ces 2 modèles avec ces capacités de 8 et 16 Go, mais moins chers.
> 
> Enfin bon, de toute façon ce n'est pas le cas...



Je pense en effet qu'à des tarifs inférieurs, la chose aurait été plus séduisante. En même temps, je ne suis pas du tout sur qu'apple ait besoin de ça pour vendre ses nouveautés même si le prix de l'iphone vient de prendre une claque.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (11 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> ... je suis redevenu zen
> Mais dans 12 mois, une rumeur parle d'un iPod touch 2G... peut-&#234;tre l'occasion d'une autre petite crise de nerf, h&#233;h&#233;. :hein:



Non pas d'autre crise, mais tu dois juste &#234;tre en avance.

A mon avis, les limitations du touch n'ont d'autre but que de pr&#233;server le iphone. Il faut pas oublier qu'il est loin d'&#234;tre mondialement disponible (sauf pour La Mouette) ni facilement.
D&#232;s que le iphone augmentera en m&#233;moire et sera disponible sur les grands march&#233;s, Apple pourra supprimer quelques (c'est Apple quand m&#234;me) limitations du touch sans risquer de perdre trop de client du iphone. Et comme ils visent notre argent dans la t&#233;l&#233;phonie, pour l'instant la priorit&#233; c'est l'iphone.

Le touch il est l&#224; pour dire "on sait faire et on va faire" et pour mettre un coup de vieux aux autres baladeurs et PDA. Une pr&#233;visualisation des documents office, le double en taille 16 et 32, et une gestion dynamique des calendriers et contacts et qui veux encore d'un palm ?

Maintenant il y a plus qu'a esp&#233;rer qu'ils vont pas faire comme le appleTV, une bonne id&#233;e mais beaucoup trop de limitations pour en faire un succ&#232;s. Pourtant &#231;a parait facile.

A bient&#244;t  

Laurent


----------



## nicoplanet (11 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> tu es un client ipod classic, pas ipod touch.
> l'ipod toucheux n'est PAS un baladeur audio, c'est un terminal audio/vidéo/internet. [...] plus les logiciels tiers qui vont arriver


Safari n'est là que pour permettre la conexion Wifi de l'appareil, pour pouvoir télécharger plus  encore sur l'iTunes Store  
S'ils avaient pû se passer de cette solution ... ils l'auraient fait sans hésitation ! Le iPod touch reste un iPod.



sebneb a dit:


> L'IPOD Touch n'a d'intéressant à mes yeux que l'écran plus grand et tactil...
> 
> Maintenant j'hésite encore entre le Touch et le Classic... à priori les 2 sortent plus au moins en même temps à la FNAC...


Entierement d'accord : quand on fait le tri, l'aspect "shiny" du multi-touch et l'écran plus grand (pour ceux qui regardent des vidéo sur leur iPod ...) sont les seuls arguments de vente de l'appareil. On est loin de la "huitième merveille du monde" dont parle S. Jobs  



Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> A mon avis, les limitations du touch n'ont d'autre but que de préserver le iphone. Il faut pas oublier qu'il est loin d'être mondialement disponible (sauf pour La Mouette) ni facilement.
> [...]
> Le touch il est là pour dire "on sait faire et on va faire" et pour mettre un coup de vieux aux autres baladeurs et PDA. Une prévisualisation des documents office, le double en taille 16 et 32, et une gestion dynamique des calendriers et contacts et qui veux encore d'un palm ?
> 
> Maintenant il y a plus qu'a espérer qu'ils vont pas faire comme le appleTV, une bonne idée mais beaucoup trop de limitations pour en faire un succès. Pourtant ça parait facile.


+1
Le iPod touch est une "tech-demo" du multi-touch du iPhone, mais vendu au prix fort ! Evidement, entre la baisse du prix du iPhone et la sortie de ce ipod, faut mettre des cloisons en carton  

Bref, je pense que si Apple se prend un gros soufflet comme c'est le cas avec le Apple TV ... peut-être que ça sera plus bénéfique pour nous, utilisateurs !


----------



## PER180H (11 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> :rateau: mais sinon pourquoi tout le monde parle d'essuyer les plâtres ? je ne vois pas ce qu'on risque en achetant le touch !


Essuyer les plâtres... peut-être pas. Essuyer les traces de doigts, peut-être


----------



## poiro (11 Septembre 2007)

CA Y EST !!!!!!!!! JE L'AI!!!!!!!!!!

j ai reçu ce matin mon ipod nano red product commandé sur l apple store.
il est vraiment magnifique.
voici quelques photos...





















L'ecran est vraiment beau, surtout par rapport au nano 2G.

la molette est plus petite et nécessite un petit temps d'adaptation.

le bouton Hold est dessous et perso je préférai l ancien car le nouveau est plus petit.

que dire d autre a part qu il est magnifique...

si vous avez des questions, n hésitez pas


----------



## eman (11 Septembre 2007)

Comment est la prise en main par rapport à l'ancien. Cà m'a l'air un peu moins maniable. Pas de contorsion du pouce pour la molette ?? Est ce qu'il tient bien dans la main ?


----------



## poiro (11 Septembre 2007)

la prise en main change un peu mais elle est toujours tres bonne, le pouce tombe tres bien sur la molette. on le tient très bien dans la main a moins d avoir de tres petites mains, genre mains d un gamin de 10 ans...


----------



## clochelune (11 Septembre 2007)

poiro a dit:


> CA Y EST !!!!!!!!! JE L'AI!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> j ai re&#231;u ce matin mon ipod nano red product command&#233; sur l apple store.
> il est vraiment magnifique.
> ...



cet iPod nano me tenterait pas mal finalement, surtout ce rouge!
j'en ai un peu marre du noir et argent de l'iPod classique

je pourrai garder l'iPod photo avec toute la musique stock&#233;e dessus et faire un choix sur le Nano (puisque j'ai juste 10 Go utilis&#233;s sur ma biblioth&#232;que Itunes)

faudrait juste que je vois et teste cette molette...

mais je n'ai donc pas encore fait mon choix!! en tout cas, j'ai envie d'avoir la vid&#233;o, le cower flow bien pratique pour le choix des albums et ne plus avoir de blanc entre les morceaux

dans le nano, vous confirmez, plus de blanc coupant les concerts ou op&#233;ras ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

une simple question, en oubliant la capacit&#233; du touch, qu'avez-vous &#224; lui reprocher ?


----------



## frolick10 (11 Septembre 2007)

poiro a dit:


>



C'est quoi la phrase myst&#232;re?  "T'as de beaux yeux mais...."


----------



## Matt74 (11 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> une simple question, en oubliant la capacité du touch, qu'avez-vous à lui reprocher ?


 
Perso le fait qu'on ne puisse pas ajouter des événements dans iCal... :hein: 
C'est vraiment dommage, j'espère qu'ils remédieront à tout ça !

(désolé si le sujet a déjà été abordé, je n'ai pas lu les 54 pages lol)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

Matt74 a dit:


> Perso le fait qu'on ne puisse pas ajouter des événements dans iCal... :hein:
> C'est vraiment dommage, j'espère qu'ils remédieront à tout ça !
> 
> (désolé si le sujet a déjà été abordé, je n'ai pas lu les 54 pages lol)



oui mais ça c'est pas gênant pour les utilisateurs habituels d'iPod !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> C'est quoi la phrase mystère?  T'as de beaux yeux mais....



mais... l'é?????  est de l'autre côté.


----------



## poiro (11 Septembre 2007)

tu as de beuax yeux, mais...
l'écran est de l'autre côté

je savais pas trop quoi mettre et je voualis pas mettre d infos perso donc...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

t'aurais p&#251; ne rien mettre 
Perso j'h&#233;site entre "iPaul" mais &#231;a fait idiot au dessus d'iPod, Paul's iPod et rien


----------



## Matt74 (11 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> oui mais ça c'est pas gênant pour les utilisateurs habituels d'iPod !!


 
Pour moi si malheureusement... Ca me fait vraiment hésiter...
Mon iPod 3G arrive malheureusement en fin de vie, et quitte à mettre 3 ou 400 Euros pour le remplacer, autant que ça en vaille la peine !!


----------



## poiro (11 Septembre 2007)

j aurai pu ne rien mattre mais comme c etait gratuit, pour une fois que apple propose quelque chose de gratuit, faut en profiter


----------



## Charly777 (11 Septembre 2007)

Matt74 a dit:


> Perso le fait qu'on ne puisse pas ajouter des événements dans iCal... :hein:
> C'est vraiment dommage, j'espère qu'ils remédieront à tout ça !
> 
> (désolé si le sujet a déjà été abordé, je n'ai pas lu les 54 pages lol)





paulmuzellec a dit:


> oui mais ça c'est pas gênant pour les utilisateurs habituels d'iPod !!



Précision pour Matt74 : c'était la conclusion de la discussion.  

Sinon j'ai lu 3 pages plus tôt (il défile trop vite ce fil  ), que demandez à un ipod si ce n'est la musique (par rapport au fait du wifi et autres accessoires) ?
Ce à quoi je répondrais, que demandez de plus à un téléphone si ce n'est d'appeler ? pourquoi avoir un répertoire ? pourquoi avoir de la musique dessus et de manière plus trivial (et phénomène de mode) pourquoi avoir un appareil photo dessus ? (qui a dit iphone ?)

Pour ma part mon vieux nokia me suffit amplement et une alternative au pda (je me moque de toutes les fonctions d'un pda) pour un concentré de mes attentes (calendrier, contacts et musique) et bien c'est l'ipod touch.

Preuve que c'est bien une question de goût et de côté pratique selon l'utilisation de chacun.


----------



## frolick10 (11 Septembre 2007)

poiro a dit:


> tu as de beuax yeux, mais...
> l'écran est de l'autre côté
> 
> je savais pas trop quoi mettre et je voulais pas mettre d infos perso donc...



Je trouve ça sympa. 

je me suis toujours demandé ce que je mettrai comme gravure, sans que cela pose problème pour une revente éventuelle...


----------



## sirromano1er (11 Septembre 2007)

arg.. ça donne envie ces photos.

J'ai hate qu'il sorte en magasin  
Toujours pas de news pour les fnacs et autre revendeurs?


----------



## Liyad (11 Septembre 2007)

Personne ne connait la date d'exp&#233;dition d'une iPod Touch ?


----------



## septimus (11 Septembre 2007)

Je sais pas si quelqu'un a d&#233;j&#224; remarqu&#233; (j'ai pas eu le courage de parcourir les 55 p de ce post ) mais on dirait bien que certains touchs pr&#233;sent&#233;s apr&#232;s le keynotes n'&#233;taient pas finalis&#233;s, comme sur cette vid&#233;o :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_F-OdNStHY

On peut voir (apr&#232;s le petit extrait du keynote) une employ&#233;e apple pr&#233;senter le fameux objet &#224; un journaliste de la BBC, et on peut constater que les 4 ic&#244;nes du bas sont coll&#233;s sur un fond gris style iphone, alors que sur les photos officielles ils sont sur fond noir avec un l&#233;ger reflet applestyle


----------



## fredop (11 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> une simple question, en oubliant la capacité du touch, qu'avez-vous à lui reprocher ?



Son prix peut-être, eu égard à cette capacité justement ? Mais sinon, il a l'air tres réussi sur les plans esthétique et ergonomique.


----------



## sebneb (11 Septembre 2007)

Je suis passé à la FNAC de la défense ce midi pour acheter un IPOD NANO... et toujours rien... Le vendeur m'a dit pas avant vendredi... (S'ils savent quelque chose car à chaque fois ils reculent la date... mais bon il faut prendre son mal en patience...)

si vous avez des nouvelles par rapport aux FNAC...

Pourquoi le Classic a été repoussé de 2 semaines à la FNAC ??? je ne comprends pas, il ne devait pas sortir en même temps que le shuffle et le nano...
le shuffle est déjà en vente... le nano normalement cette semaine mais le classic... et bah fin septembre...


----------



## sirromano1er (11 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> Je suis passé à la FNAC de la défense ce midi pour acheter un IPOD NANO... et toujours rien... Le vendeur m'a dit pas avant vendredi... (S'ils savent quelque chose car à chaque fois ils reculent la date... mais bon il faut prendre son mal en patience...)
> 
> si vous avez des nouvelles par rapport aux FNAC...
> 
> ...




pas cool ça... je vais peut etre passer dans un iclg ce soir...


----------



## xao85 (11 Septembre 2007)

Avec Apple faut prendre son temps, c'est conu! Rooo


----------



## thermiqueman (11 Septembre 2007)

Allooorrrrs moi j'ai une question qui m&#233;riterais d'ouvrir un sujet mais bon on verra d&#233;j&#224; l&#224; 

:

J'ai achet&#233; le nouvel ipod classique, 80go, ceux avec cover flow etc. j'avais un transmetteur FM kensington pico pour mon ipod 30go 5.5 MAIS ce transmetteur ne fonctionne pas sur les nouveaux ipod

d'o&#249; ma question, avez vous un transmetteur qui fonctionnerais sur les nouveaux ipod ^^?


----------



## max1392 (11 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> Je suis passé à la FNAC de la défense ce midi pour acheter un IPOD NANO... et toujours rien... Le vendeur m'a dit pas avant vendredi... (S'ils savent quelque chose car à chaque fois ils reculent la date... mais bon il faut prendre son mal en patience...)
> 
> si vous avez des nouvelles par rapport aux FNAC...
> 
> ...



A mon avis il n'en sait strictement rien car moi il m'a dit pas avant le milieu de la semaine prochaine !! Je vais finir par le commander sans l'avoir vu et le renvoyer si je suis déçu...chose dont je doute ! :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (11 Septembre 2007)

ARGHHH. Une extension de plus qui ne fonctionne pas. pas cool &#231;a 

Sinon, avez vous test&#233; la fonction achat de sonnerie sur iTunes US? 
Pour ma part, j'ai plus de mille morceaux iTunes et seulement 4 Acceptent de se transformer en sonnerie. Dommage


----------



## clochelune (11 Septembre 2007)

thermiqueman a dit:


> Allooorrrrs moi j'ai une question qui m&#233;riterais d'ouvrir un sujet mais bon on verra d&#233;j&#224; l&#224;
> 
> :
> 
> ...



ah je repose ma tite question !
la fonction suppression des blancs est bien pr&#233;sente dans les iPod Nano et classique ?
dans mon iPod photo j'ai ces blancs et dans la musique classique, les concerts ou op&#233;ras, c'est pas vraiment top! 

d'o&#249; mon envie de changement, je commence &#224; avoir un faible pour le Nano mais je voudrais &#234;tre certaine que les blancs soient supprim&#233;s, et aussi pour l'iPod classique

merci pour ceux qu le sauraient!


----------



## thermiqueman (11 Septembre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ah je repose ma tite question !
> la fonction suppression des blancs est bien présente dans les iPod Nano et classique ?
> dans mon iPod photo j'ai ces blancs et dans la musique classique, les concerts ou opéras, c'est pas vraiment top!
> 
> ...



Bonjouuurr, 

Alors qu'est ce que les blancs? lol est ce que c'est le sursaut qui coupe la musique? si oui (et je pense que c'est ça lol) j'écoute aussi beucoup de musique classique sur mon ipod (entre autre) et je n'ai pas ce problème (ou très rarement) sur mon 30 Go 5.5 mais j'ai le nouveau depuis aujourd'hui et je ne l'ai pas encore beaucoup utilisé mais pour l'instant aucun problème de blanc (et à vrai dire ce n'est pas suffisament long comme période pour pouvoir dire s'il y a des blancs ou non) mais je vasi tenter l'utilisation en sautant et en courant tout à l'heure pour pouvoir y répondre lol.


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> ARGHHH. Une extension de plus qui ne fonctionne pas. pas cool ça
> 
> Sinon, avez vous testé la fonction achat de sonnerie sur iTunes US?
> Pour ma part, j'ai plus de mille morceaux iTunes et seulement 4 Acceptent de se transformer en sonnerie. Dommage



tu as essayé cela ?
http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/08/itunes-7-4-1-ringtones-re-rename-workaround-discovered/


----------



## CERDAN (11 Septembre 2007)

thermiqueman a dit:


> Bonjouuurr,
> 
> Alors qu'est ce que les blancs? lol est ce que c'est le sursaut qui coupe la musique? si oui (et je pense que c'est ça lol) j'écoute aussi beucoup de musique classique sur mon ipod (entre autre) et je n'ai pas ce problème (ou très rarement) sur mon 30 Go 5.5 mais j'ai le nouveau depuis aujourd'hui et je ne l'ai pas encore beaucoup utilisé mais pour l'instant aucun problème de blanc (et à vrai dire ce n'est pas suffisament long comme période pour pouvoir dire s'il y a des blancs ou non) mais je vasi tenter l'utilisation en sautant et en courant tout à l'heure pour pouvoir y répondre lol.



Les nouveaux utilisent le systeme "non-blanc" mais lui a un iPod photo ( 4G ), et je ne pense donc pas q'il y avait cette fonctionnalité, ???


----------



## thermiqueman (11 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Les nouveaux utilisent le systeme "non-blanc" mais lui a un iPod photo ( 4G ), et je ne pense donc pas q'il y avait cette fonctionnalit&#233;, ???


 Non Non du tout, j'avais un 5.5 et maintenant j'ai le nouveau (6.0?) l'ipod 80Go, noir, totalement m&#233;tal utilisant cover row, ayant 30H de batterie en musique etc.

ahhh j'ai compris, vous parlez de blanc entre les musiques, ba d&#233;sol&#233;, sur les nouveaux classiques, moi je l'ai toujours lol

EDIT : non en fait, sur les musiques obtenue l&#233;galement ils n'y a plus de blanc, c'est juste que j'en ai quelque unes qui viennent dont ne sait o&#249; et qui ont elle m&#234;me un blanc la premi&#232;re seconde ^^DONC PLUS DE BLANCS

sinon au passage, j'ai un iskin blanc pour ipog 30Go, donc qui contient parfaitement le nouveau 80Go

mais, 

les nouveaus &#233;tant moins sensibles au nieau de la molette (j'ai pas encore regard&#233; si on peux r&#233;gler &#231;a) l'iskin empeche presque d'utiliser la roulette ===> donc nouveau iskin en vue pour ceux l&#224; je pense


----------



## fredop (11 Septembre 2007)

thermiqueman a dit:


> Allooorrrrs moi j'ai une question qui mériterais d'ouvrir un sujet mais bon on verra déjà là
> 
> :
> 
> ...



J'ai appelé l'apple store à ce sujet, ainsi que pour les stations d'accueil. Ils n'ont, je cite, pas encore eu les bestioles entre les mains, et ne peuvent assurer la pleine compatibilité des accessoires avec le classic. 

L'interlocuteur m'a conseillé d'attendre que le store mette à jour ses pages accessoires pour qu'y figurent les mentions de compatibilité...


----------



## clochelune (11 Septembre 2007)

thermiqueman a dit:


> Non Non du tout, j'avais un 5.5 et maintenant j'ai le nouveau (6.0?) l'ipod 80Go, noir, totalement m&#233;tal utilisant cover row, ayant 30H de batterie en musique etc.
> 
> ahhh j'ai com^pris, vous parlez de blanc entre les musiques, ba d&#233;sol&#233;, sur les nouveaux classiques, moi je l'ai toujours lol
> 
> ...




ah, je ne parlais pas des blancs r&#233;els entre les musiques mais bien des sauts, ou coupures par exemple lors d'un concert o&#249; sur le disque il n'y a nulle coupure entre une chanson et l'autre ou dans les applaudissements... 
pour exemple, dans un concert des Doors, il y a une chanson "la c&#233;r&#233;monie du l&#233;zard" qui relie plusieurs morceaux et dans le disque tout &#231;a est fluide, sans blanc ni coupure, dans l'iPod photo il y a ces coupures entre chaque morceau, chaque plage est marqu&#233;e par une coupure et &#231;a sappe totalement l'ambiance, on n'entre plus dedans la musique de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re...

il m'avait sembl&#233; que dans les iPod vid&#233;o, &#224; un moment ils avaient fait en sorte de supprimer ces coupures, j'imagine qu'il en est de m&#234;me pour les nouveaux iPod classiques! 
mais je me demandais ce qu'il en &#233;tait pour les iPod nano, si l'on avait ou non ces "coupures" qui n'existent pas dans le disque original...

j'esp&#232;re avoir &#233;t&#233; un peu plus claire cette fois ;-)

merci en tout cas de vos retours!


----------



## thermiqueman (11 Septembre 2007)

Dans le vidéo (5.5)  c'est pas tout à fais au point mais dans celui-là c'est bon, aucune coupures ni blanc (sauf au lancement)

Par contre dans cover flow, une fois l'album choisit fini, la musique s'arrete et ne continue pas à l'album suivant.


----------



## clochelune (11 Septembre 2007)

thermiqueman a dit:


> Dans le vid&#233;o (5.5)  c'est pas tout &#224; fais au point mais dans celui-l&#224; c'est bon, aucune coupures ni blanc (sauf au lancement)
> 
> Par contre dans cover flow, une fois l'album choisit fini, la musique s'arrete et ne continue pas &#224; l'album suivant.



pour cower flow, pas de soucis, &#231;a me semble m&#234;me logique puisque l'on choisit juste l'album

 on doit toujours pouvoir faire diff&#233;rentes listes de lecture et r&#233;unir plusieurs albums sans passer par cower flow j'imagine ?

mais je suis rassur&#233;e de savoir que ces coupures entre les plages qui ne comportaient aucun blanc sur le disque aient bel et bien &#233;t&#233; supprim&#233;es

si quelqu'un peut me le confirmer pour le nano &#233;galement!


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> tu as essayé cela ?
> http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/08/itunes-7-4-1-ringtones-re-rename-workaround-discovered/



ou ça:
http://www.tuaw.com/2007/09/11/rogue-amoeba-releases-free-ringtone-maker/


----------



## iota (11 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

Apple Inside publie un test complet du nouvel iPod nano.

@+
iota


----------



## Marco68 (11 Septembre 2007)

...Craqué de chez craqué...J'ai regardé le keynotes, et je suis allé sur l'Apple Store acheter cette merveille...J'ai hâte de reçevoir ça : pas avant le 02 octobre, mais l'achat est fait !!!

heeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## thermiqueman (11 Septembre 2007)

Oui on peut toujorus faire des listes de lecture lol, &#231;a c'est sur l'ordi pas sur l'ipod (bien que...)

mais sinon j'trouve &#231;a dommage pour cover flow que &#231;a ne fasse pas comme sur mac, que &#231;a ne passe pas a l'album suivant.

sinon toujours la m&#234;me question pour les transmetteurs FM compatbile avec les new ipods


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

thermiqueman a dit:


> ...sinon toujorus la m&#234;me question pour les transmetteurs FM compatbile avec les new ipods


rien, sauf en wifi &#224; &#233;couter ta radio via itunes ou safari


----------



## thermiqueman (11 Septembre 2007)

rrrrrr trop chiant 

alors du coup (toujours dans : la d&#233;pense de fric, c'est magique ! ) j'vais garder mon 30go juste pour la voiture et sans protection (parfait, comme &#231;a il rentre pile dans le porte goblet automatique lol (et oui c'est un truc rectangulaire xd)) bon pis pour les iskins qui fonctionne plus non plus???? personne?


esperont qu'il sortent de nouveaux transmetteurs pas chers 

edit : au passages j'ai le wi-fi et c'est pas pratique m&#234;me dans la voiture ehehhe 

autre edit : j'ai voulu utiliser un cable belkin pour foutre les vid&#233;o de l'ipod sur la t&#233;l&#233;, mais, avec ou sans cable ins&#233;r&#233;, je ne peux pas modifer les r&#233;glages et foutre : sortie t&#233;l&#233;vision, j'appuis mais rien ne se passe, donc avis aux amateurs dites moi si vous aves le m&#234;me probl&#232;me.


----------



## pim (11 Septembre 2007)

En tout cas, ce nouvel iPod touch ne cannibalise pas du tout les ventes d'iPhone visiblement :

 iPhone : les ventes s&#8217;envolent
Post&#233; Mardi &#224; 19:05 par Christophe Laporte

C'est &#224; se demander si &#231;a ne va pas &#234;tre finalement l'inverse, l'iPhone grassement sponsoris&#233; par les op&#233;rateurs qui va cannibaliser l'iPod touch (qui certes ne co&#251;te plus rien &#224; l'usage, mais &#231;a ne compte pas quand on a d&#233;j&#224; un abonnement t&#233;l&#233;phonique d'un montant faramineux  :rose:  )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

est-ce que c'est vrai que la protection anti rayure des &#233;crans multitouch peut partir ??


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2007)

Ce n'est pas terrible, il ne faut pas se laisser impressionner par les chiffres.

Maintenant si on met fin aux restrictions imposées par Apple (de gré ou de force), elles devraient augmenter...


----------



## thermiqueman (11 Septembre 2007)

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/ipod/review/apple-ipod-classic-80gb-160gb/P8


Voil&#224; qui peut m'ai... eu nous aider sur les accessoires, d'ailleurs ce site nous le dis  mais en tout cas mon transmetteur pico pas fonctionner (m&#234;me s'il se connecte bien contrairement aux images donn&#233;es, il ne transmet rien lol et ne peux pas changer les fr&#233;quences)


EDIT : J'AI TROUV&#201; LE PROBL&#200;ME AVEC LE TRANSMETTEUR FM PICO

de kensington

c'est que je l'avais essay&#233; dans la voiture de ma m&#232;re qu'est plus tr&#232;s fraiche, et j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; la "mienne" ce soir, et &#231;a fonctionne !!! MAIS dans cette version de l'ipod on ne peux pas choisir la fr&#233;quence en modifiant normalement &#224; cause de l'affichage.

En fait l'affichage de la fr&#233;quence est fig&#233;, du coup on doit le connecter et le d&#233;connecter pour actualiser la fr&#233;quence, donc sans le vouloir j'avais chang&#233; de fr&#233;quence ma &#231;a apparaissait toujorus &#224; 101.9 (fr&#233;quence d'origine sur lmon transmetteur)

Explications pourries, mais le kensington pico fonctionne !!!! (moins bien mais fonctionne)


----------



## yakkuru (12 Septembre 2007)

Salut &#224; tous ... le temps va me paraitre long avant de recevoir l'iPod Touch 8Go fraichement command&#233; dans la nuit  !! 
Pr&#233;vision : le 2 oct comme pour tous ceux en attente je suppose ! 

J'esp&#232;re qu'il n'auront pas de retard.

Vivement le mois prochain ... 

J'ai un peu peur de d&#233;laisser mon 80Go video apr&#232;s, mais il sert au moins de DD externe pour la musique et film quand je pars avec mon portable ... ca suffit pour le conserver ... non ?

Il faut absolument que j'arr&#234;te de regarder les Keynotes ... c'est une sorte de grande publicite et moi je craque ! Je susi faible devant l'ing&#233;niosit&#233; !

On pourra les tester durant l'appleExpo ... surfer ... voir ... mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> est-ce que c'est vrai que la protection anti rayure des écrans multitouch peut partir ??


je répète au cas où ça soit passé inaperçu ^^


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> est-ce que c'est vrai que la protection anti rayure des &#233;crans multitouch peut partir ??





paulmuzellec a dit:


> je r&#233;p&#232;te au cas o&#249; &#231;a soit pass&#233; inaper&#231;u ^^




&#199;a va finir par agacer ce genre de question de ta part: l'iPod touch a &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;sent&#233; il y a &#224; peine une semaine, comment veux-tu que l'on sache si la protection anti rayure des &#233;crans multitouch &#171;peut partir&#187;?...

Un peu de patience!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça va finir par agacer ce genre de question de ta part: l'iPod touch a été présenté il y a à peine une semaine, comment veux-tu que l'on sache si la protection anti rayure des écrans multitouch peut partir?...
> 
> Un peu de patience!



parce que c'est la même que l'iphone


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> parce que c'est la même que l'iphone



Alors tu as ta réponse. Question inutile.


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2007)

moi je me demande si ce nouvel ipod sera en vente à l'apple expo, comme l'année dernière le nouveau nano l'était, alors qu'il n'était pas officiellement sortie...

si apple ne le vend pas sur l'expo, c'est mal jouer, car l'achat d'impulsion pourait etre énorme ! (en tout cas perso j'attend l'annonce du prix de vente de l'iphone avant....)


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> moi je me demande si ce nouvel ipod sera en vente à l'apple expo, comme l'année dernière le nouveau nano l'était, alors qu'il n'était pas officiellement sortie...
> 
> si apple ne le vend pas sur l'expo, c'est mal jouer, car l'achat d'impulsion pourait etre énorme ! (en tout cas perso j'attend l'annonce du prix de vente de l'iphone avant....)



Ben l'AppleStore indique une date d'expédition au 28 septembre pour le touch. Et l'Apple Expo se déroulera du 26 au 30 septembre...


----------



## clochelune (12 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> Je suis passé à la FNAC de la défense ce midi pour acheter un IPOD NANO... et toujours rien... Le vendeur m'a dit pas avant vendredi... (S'ils savent quelque chose car à chaque fois ils reculent la date... mais bon il faut prendre son mal en patience...)
> 
> si vous avez des nouvelles par rapport aux FNAC...
> 
> ...



la vente des iPod Nano, et Classique a été repoussée aussi sur les autres sites de vente en ligne comme Amazon, Darty!
Apple doit garder l'exclusivité quelque temps j'imagine avant d'approvisionner les autres...

et merci pour la liste de lecture etc...
de toute façon, je vais attendre vos impressions et peut-être je me ferai ce petit plaisir pour Noël (j'irai voir comment est le Nano, j'hésite toujours entre les deux mais j'adore ce Nano rouge! j'ai vu aussi un DD externe Iomega rouge... mais bon, on ne peut pas tout prendre!! mon petit DD Iomega externe de 80 Go fonctionnant bien, je verrai lorsque je pousserai mon disque dur interne à 160 Go!)


----------



## yakkuru (12 Septembre 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> moi je me demande si ce nouvel ipod sera en vente à l'apple expo, comme l'année dernière le nouveau nano l'était, alors qu'il n'était pas officiellement sortie...
> 
> si apple ne le vend pas sur l'expo, c'est mal jouer, car l'achat d'impulsion pourait etre énorme ! (en tout cas perso j'attend l'annonce du prix de vente de l'iphone avant....)


 
En effet, 
les ipods touch seront dispo pour le week end : moment commercial grand public de l'apple-expo ! Les cartes bleues vont chauffer.

Pourtant, la plupart des gens ne feront finalement que l'achat avec un vendeur apple via apple store ... et repartiront sans ce qu'ils étaient venus acheter


----------



## sirromano1er (12 Septembre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> la vente des iPod Nano, et Classique a été repoussée aussi sur les autres sites de vente en ligne comme Amazon, Darty!
> Apple doit garder l'exclusivité quelque temps j'imagine avant d'approvisionner les autres...
> 
> et merci pour la liste de lecture etc...
> de toute façon, je vais attendre vos impressions et peut-être je me ferai ce petit plaisir pour Noël (j'irai voir comment est le Nano, j'hésite toujours entre les deux mais j'adore ce Nano rouge! j'ai vu aussi un DD externe Iomega rouge... mais bon, on ne peut pas tout prendre!! mon petit DD Iomega externe de 80 Go fonctionnant bien, je verrai lorsque je pousserai mon disque dur interne à 160 Go!)




d'après les revendeurs Apple, il se peut qu'ils recoivent les nano vendredi.
Idem pour la fnac.


----------



## clochelune (12 Septembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> d'après les revendeurs Apple, il se peut qu'ils recoivent les nano vendredi.
> Idem pour la fnac.




ah merci!
j'irai alors faire un tour à la Fnac de Vélizy un midi de la semaine à venir!!
je suis curieuse de les voir (comme de voir de vive vue le nouvel iMac!)


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

Le 20, je crois...


----------



## clochelune (12 Septembre 2007)

yakkuru a dit:


> En effet,
> les ipods touch seront dispo pour le week end : moment commercial grand public de l'apple-expo ! Les cartes bleues vont chauffer.
> 
> Pourtant, la plupart des gens ne feront finalement que l'achat avec un vendeur apple via apple store ... et repartiront sans ce qu'ils &#233;taient venus acheter



j'ai pris ma r&#233;servation en ligne pour l'Apple Expo si jamais je peux y venir (comme impossible de prendre les transports en commun pour moi, pas s&#251;re qu'on m'y emm&#232;ne en voiture, je vais quand m&#234;me tenter le coup mais!)

en tout cas, c'est s&#251;r qu'ils ont fait toutes ces mises &#224; jour et innovations en vue de l'Apple Expo!
manque plus que L&#233;opard!!

peut-&#234;tre avec un iMac achet&#233; &#224; l'Apple Expo pourrait-on avoir droit &#224; une r&#233;duction sur L&#233;opard...
(je me pr&#233;cipite pas... mais L&#233;opard j'ai h&#226;te de voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre!)


----------



## clochelune (12 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Le 20, je crois...



ça se précise ;-)
juste avant l'Apple Expo ;-)
bon, un tour à Vélizy sera donc à prévoir car je sens que pour l'Apple Expo ça ne sera pas vraiment possible!


----------



## sirromano1er (12 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Le 20, je crois...



tu parles de quel produit? 
Si c'est du nano, ce n'est pas ce que m'ont dit ICLG et la Fnac hier.


----------



## clochelune (12 Septembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> tu parles de quel produit?
> Si c'est du nano, ce n'est pas ce que m'ont dit ICLG et la Fnac hier.



que t'ont ils dit alors pour l'iPod Nano et le classique ?

le 20, peut-être s'agit-il de l'iPod touch ??? ...

patience, patience !!!


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> tu parles de quel produit?
> Si c'est du nano, ce n'est pas ce que m'ont dit ICLG et la Fnac hier.



Le week-end dernier, il y avait un panneau &#224; la Fnac, qui indiquait que les nouveaux iPod seraient disponibles en magasin d&#232;s le 20 septembre (je ne suis plus s&#251;r de la date).

Le panneau indiquait tous les nouveaux mod&#232;les, avec les prix correspondant. Mais j'ai quand m&#234;me des doutes que cette date concerne aussi l'iPod Touch...


----------



## sirromano1er (12 Septembre 2007)

Là je ne parle que des nano... il me semble que les classiques viendront plus tard.

j'avais appelé la Fnac lundi et ils m'ont dit qu'ils etaient supposés les recevoir vendredi.
J'ai appelé ICLG et ils m'ont dit la même chose. Ils m'ont suggéré de rappeler demain pour avoir confirmation.

voilà.


----------



## clochelune (12 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Le week-end dernier, il y avait un panneau à la Fnac, qui indiquait que les nouveaux iPod seraient disponibles en magasin dès le 20 septembre (je ne suis plus sûr de la date).
> 
> Le panneau indiquait tous les nouveaux modèles, avec les prix correspondant. Mais j'ai quand même des doutes que cette date concerne aussi l'iPod Touch...



ah c'est déjà pas mal ;-)
l'iPod touch sortira peut-être en exclusivité lors de l'Apple Expo et ensuite dans les magasins et boutiques en ligne...


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

Sous réserve, parce que perso je n'ai jamais eu beaucoup confiance aux panneaux et étiquettes de la Fnac...


----------



## Kukana (12 Septembre 2007)

et pour les revendeur d'apple du genre mac tribu ou des trucs dans le genre c'est pareil:mouais:  ...?


----------



## sebneb (12 Septembre 2007)

la vendeuse de la FNAC m'a dit que les nouveaux NANO arrivaient demain ou après demain...

Je pense que la date du 20/09 correspond à l'arrivée des CLASSIC... car les vendeurs m'ont dit qu'il fallait un peu patienter pour les classic...


----------



## sirromano1er (12 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> la vendeuse de la FNAC m'a dit que les nouveaux NANO arrivaient demain ou après demain...
> 
> Je pense que la date du 20/09 correspond à l'arrivée des CLASSIC... car les vendeurs m'ont dit qu'il fallait un peu patienter pour les classic...



oui cela correspond avec ce qu'ils m'ont dit. Et si vous jetez un coup d'oeil sur le site, il est stipulé ceci:

Apple iPod nano 3G noir 8 Go
*Article en pré-commande, livraison prévue à partir du 14 septembre 2007*

Donc je pense que vendredi, je vais faire chauffer l'amex!


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> la vendeuse de la FNAC m'a dit que les nouveaux NANO arrivaient demain ou apr&#232;s demain...
> 
> Je pense que la date du 20/09 correspond &#224; l'arriv&#233;e des CLASSIC... car les vendeurs m'ont dit qu'il fallait un peu patienter pour les classic...



Oui, &#231;a peut peut-&#234;tre d&#233;pendre des magasins. Quand j'ai dit le 20 septembre, c'est au magasin dans lequel je suis all&#233;. 



sirromano1er a dit:


> oui cela correspond avec ce qu'ils m'ont dit. Et si vous jetez un coup d'oeil sur le site, il est stipul&#233; ceci:
> 
> Apple iPod nano 3G noir 8 Go
> *Article en pr&#233;-commande, livraison pr&#233;vue &#224; partir du 14 septembre 2007*
> ...



Attention, le site de la Fnac, c'est encore diff&#233;rent...


----------



## sirromano1er (12 Septembre 2007)

oui je sais bien que c'est different mais si l'"entité" fnac peut envoyer des nano, c'est que cette entité les as reçus et est potentiellement capable de les mettre en rayon.


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

Certainement. Après, je ne sais pas comment les magasins gérent ça...


----------



## iota (12 Septembre 2007)

Salut,



sirromano1er a dit:


> oui je sais bien que c'est different mais si l'"entit&#233;" fnac peut envoyer des nano, c'est que cette entit&#233; les as re&#231;us et est potentiellement capable de les mettre en rayon.


Elle *pr&#233;voit* de les envoy&#233;s le 14 
Ca ne veux pas dire qu'ils vont absolument les avoir ce jour l&#224;, c'est juste une estimation.

@+
iota


----------



## tyler_d (12 Septembre 2007)

yakkuru a dit:


> En effet,
> les ipods touch seront dispo pour le week end : moment commercial grand public de l'apple-expo ! Les cartes bleues vont chauffer.
> 
> Pourtant, la plupart des gens ne feront finalement que l'achat avec un vendeur apple via apple store ... et repartiront sans ce qu'ils étaient venus acheter



heu...non, l'année dernière, on pouvait acheter et repartir avec les nouveaux nanos. pas sur le stand d'apple qui ne fait effectivement aucune vente physique sur place, mais sur le stand de la fnac et autre...


----------



## sebneb (12 Septembre 2007)

Je pense que la FNAC va les recevoir demain et pourra ainsi les livrer à partir du 14. 
Sinon ils avaient compter sur un approvisionnement qui est maintenant en retard et vont peut être décalé la date...
Car au début, la FNAC avait mis pour les Classic que les livraisons commenceraient le 14/09 puis 2 ou 3 jours après il l'a modifié pour la passer au 28...

donc Wait & See... de toute façon ils arriveront bien un jour... 
Perso je trouve qu'Apple, FNAC... se sont un peu rater... Cela fait quelque temps qu'ils n'ont plus d'IPOD video (le futur classic)...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

au fait pour revenir &#224; la keynote, quelqu'un a compris ce que KT Tunstall a dit &#224; propos de Steve ?


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

C'est hors charte...


----------



## Luke58 (12 Septembre 2007)

J'ai reçu mon classic 80Go hier. Il est bien mais quand même quelques défaut.


Déjà, avant celui-là j'avais un 3G avec "touch wheel" au lieu de la click wheel. Je suis extrèmement déçu de la molette cliquable. Elle est beaucoup moins précise que la touch, reste parfois inactive pendant plusieurs secondes etc. Très difficile de sélectionner un menu quand on a l'habitude des 3G.

A part ça, l'autre gros problème est le temps de chargement des menus. Ca peut prendre jusqu'à 4-5 secondes parfois (surtout Coverflow, mais partout ailleurs aussi). C'est bien beau toutes ces animations mais ça ralentit énormément la navigation.

A part ça il est niquel. Ah, le quiz musical me manque quand même, c'était le seul jeu qui valait le coup sur l'iPod.


----------



## Kukana (12 Septembre 2007)

achet&#233; ou ...?
j'en trouve pas :rose:


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

Luke58 a dit:


> J'ai re&#231;u mon classic 80Go hier. Il est bien mais quand m&#234;me quelques d&#233;faut.
> 
> 
> D&#233;j&#224;, avant celui-l&#224; j'avais un 3G avec "touch wheel" au lieu de la click wheel. Je suis extr&#232;mement d&#233;&#231;u de la molette cliquable. Elle est beaucoup moins pr&#233;cise que la touch, reste parfois inactive pendant plusieurs secondes etc. Tr&#232;s difficile de s&#233;lectionner un menu quand on a l'habitude des 3G.
> ...



Tiens, c'est int&#233;ressant, j'ai aussi un 3G et je me t&#226;te pour ce Classic.

C'est vrai que la touch wheel et vraiment tr&#232;s pratique, et r&#233;tro-&#233;clair&#233;e qui plus est...


----------



## Kukana (12 Septembre 2007)

honnetement vous vous y ferai vite  c'est bien fait (enfin je trouve )


----------



## yakkuru (12 Septembre 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> heu...non, l'année dernière, on pouvait acheter et repartir avec les nouveaux nanos. pas sur le stand d'apple qui ne fait effectivement aucune vente physique sur place, mais sur le stand de la fnac et autre...


 
Pour les shuffles, nanos et classique
Je ne dis pas ...
C'est une nouvelle version ... mais qui en dehors du nano (cette année revisité fonctionnellement) n'est pas super nouvelle !
L'iPodTouch ... c'est moins sur qu'on en trouve !

Perso, quand j'ai acheté mon iMac revA, vu sur les stands d'apple ... il n'y en avait nulle part !

L'apple Expo est devenu selon moi trop "ipod expo" ... on voit le reste mais "pas touche" ... cela ferait l'objet d'un nouveau sujet de forum !


----------



## yakkuru (12 Septembre 2007)

Je n'ai pas lu l'autonomie de l'iPod Touch en wifi ?

en video et en audio ... mais en wifi  ??


----------



## Digenvez (12 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de recevoir mon iPod classic noir 160 Go (avec gravure) !

Commandé le 10, reçu en deux jours malgré le délai affiché sur l'Apple Store. Super bonne surprise !  

J'avais jusque là un iPod photo 40 Go. L'évolution est impressionnante ! Et l'objet magnifique... :love: 

Là il est en train de charger ma bibliothèque iTunes... Aucun souci pour l'instant (je touche du bois).

La suite de mes impressions un peu plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

moi j'h&#233;site vraiment pour la gravure, (objet personnalis&#233;, ou objet anonyme et "original")...
sinon je connais 4 personnes qui ont achet&#233; des nouveaux iPod, 2 grav&#233;s : pas de rayure au dos, 2 non-grav&#233;s : grosses rayures au dos :s


----------



## chikai (12 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Pour information, les ipod classic 80Go sont disponibles chez certains revendeurs Apple à Bruxelles (Cami et Macline pour ceux qui connaissent), mais il y en a très peu. 

La Fnac devrait les avoir pour le we.

Chik


----------



## pim (12 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Sous réserve, parce que perso je n'ai jamais eu beaucoup confiance aux panneaux et étiquettes de la Fnac...



Déjà je trouve ça bien de la part de la Fnac de mettre un panneau annonçant l'arrivée de nouveaux iPods. Car en général le "quidam lambda" n'a pas eut vent de la mise à jour des iPods (même si l'info a été relayée par les pages "techno" de nombreux quotidiens). En plus en général à la Fnac ils ont les anciens en stock, c'est très commercial de leur part de ne pas essayer de vider discrètement leur stock en attendant l'arrivée des nouveaux 



Luke58 a dit:


> "touch wheel" au lieu de la click wheel



La "touch wheel" est clairement imparable point de vue "navigation". En revanche, une fois l'iPod dans le fond d'une poche, changer de morceau avec la "clic wheel" est bien plus pratique ! Or à priori l'iPod est principalement fait pour être utilisé "en balade".

Voilà pourquoi même si je crâme la carte bleue pour un de ces iPods Classic ce WE, je vais précieusement garder mon iPod 3G branché sur ma chaîne HiFi, changer les morceaux d'un simple effleurement c'est le top


----------



## clochelune (12 Septembre 2007)

que lis-je ? le nouvel iPod classic aurait abandonn&#233; la touch wheel pour revenir &#224; la click wheel ??


----------



## dem1980 (12 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> moi j'hésite vraiment pour la gravure, (objet personnalisé, ou objet anonyme et "original")...
> sinon je connais 4 personnes qui ont acheté des nouveaux iPod, 2 gravés : pas de rayure au dos, 2 non-gravés : grosses rayures au dos :s


Je trouve cette remarque très intéressante...
Cela n'est qu'une impression ou est-ce vérifié ?
En gros, les modèles gravés ont-ils bénéficié d'une couche protectrice permettant d'un peu moins se rayer ? Cela m'inciterait à mettre une gravure dorénavant...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

dem1980 a dit:


> Je trouve cette remarque très intéressante...
> Cela n'est qu'une impression ou est-ce vérifié ?
> En gros, les modèles gravés ont-ils bénéficié d'une couche protectrice permettant d'un peu moins se rayer ? Cela m'inciterait à mettre une gravure dorénavant...



les rayures ont été vérifiées ^^ il y avait des traces de doigts à l'arrière et après nettoyage avec iClean des rayures sur 1/3 de l'arrière ont été révélées. le lien entre les rayures et l'absence de gravure n'ont pas été révélées mais c'est quand même troublant... Moi en tout cas, je vais graver mon touch du coup :rose:


----------



## iota (12 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> La "touch wheel" est clairement imparable point de vue "navigation". En revanche, une fois l'iPod dans le fond d'une poche, changer de morceau avec la "clic wheel" est bien plus pratique ! Or à priori l'iPod est principalement fait pour être utilisé "en balade".


Oui, mais avec les iPod G3 (touch wheel) on avait le droit à une télécommande   (sauf sur le modèle de base).

@+
iota


----------



## clochelune (12 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Oui, mais avec les iPod G3 (touch wheel) on avait le droit &#224; une t&#233;l&#233;commande   (sauf sur le mod&#232;le de base).
> 
> @+
> iota



alors je n'ai pas encore saisi les idff&#233;rences r&#233;elles entre touch wheel et click wheel

je croyais que l'iPod mini avait une molette click wheel et les iPod photo et vid&#233;o une molette touch wheel...
c'est le contraire ?

en revanche, c'est vrai qu'avec le Mini, la t&#233;l&#233;commande &#233;tait de sortie,
 avec l'iPod photo (4&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration je crois bien) , plus de molette mais la prise secteur &#233;tait vendue avec, 
ensuite, prise secteur disparue &#224; la venue de l'iPod vid&#233;o
la prise secteur de l'iPod photo est j'imagine toujours compatible avec les nouveaux iPod Classic et Nano

mais alors l'iPod classic a quelle molette ? la click wheel ?
comme celle des iPod photo et vid&#233;o ou... 

je suis perdue l&#224; !!
 j'aime bien la molette de l'iPod photo et j'esp&#232;re que c'est la m&#234;me pour le nouvel iPod classic ou Nano... une click wheel si je comprends bien, et ce que j'esp&#232;re!!


----------



## iota (12 Septembre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> alors je n'ai pas encore saisi les idff&#233;rences r&#233;elles entre touch wheel et click wheel


Voici la famille iPod au grand complet (ou presque).
La click wheel est apparue &#224; partir de l'iPod mini (et donc, avant l'iPod photo).

@+
iota


----------



## clochelune (12 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Voici la famille iPod au grand complet (ou presque).
> La click wheel est apparue &#224; partir de l'iPod mini (et donc, avant l'iPod photo).
> 
> @+
> iota



merci Iota!

super ce panorama! on voit bien l'avanc&#233;e de la molette et des g&#233;n&#233;rations d'iPod!
j'aime ces pages d'histoire ;-)

donc c'est bien la click wheel pour mon iPod photo et c'est la m&#234;me pour les nouveaux iPod... me voil&#224; rassur&#233;e ;-)
ah, le Mini aussi l'avait...
je crois avoir vu des personnes ayant un iPod 2de g&#233;n&#233;ration avec touch wheel et t&#233;l&#233;commande...

mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re la click wheel pour mon usage personnel
surtout &#224; pr&#233;sent avec l'apparition de cower flow!

ha j'avais vu la sortie de l'iPod sp&#233;cial Harry Potter...!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

c'est quoi la diff&#233;rence entre la molette tactile, la molette de d&#233;filement, et la molette cliquable ??? je comprends pas , la molette tactile on appuyait sans enfoncer pour que &#231;a clique, et la molette de d&#233;filement n'avait pas de bouton mais uniquement la molette pour le volume, c'est &#231;a ?


----------



## jugnin (12 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> c'est quoi la différence entre la molette tactile, la molette de défilement, et la molette cliquable ??? je comprends pas , la molette tactile on appuyait sans enfoncer pour que ça clique, et la molette de défilement n'avait pas de bouton mais uniquement la molette pour le volume, c'est ça ?



 Comme indiqué sur le lien de iota, la molette de défilement tourne physiquement.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Comme indiqué sur le lien de iota, la molette de défilement tourne physiquement.



ok merci  et pour la molette tactile ?


----------



## clochelune (12 Septembre 2007)

edit : grill&#233;e! 
je laisse &#224; nos savants le soin de te r&#233;pondre car j'ai &#233;t&#233; un peu perdue aussi!


----------



## Samus (12 Septembre 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Maintenant il y a plus qu'a espérer qu'ils vont pas faire comme le appleTV, une bonne idée mais beaucoup trop de limitations pour en faire un succès. Pourtant ça parait facile.
> 
> A bientôt
> 
> Laurent



Euh comment un Ipod pourrait-il être un echec ????    Franchement, je ne vois pas...

Notez qu'il est déjà très bien classé dans les top sellers d'amazon.com (actuellement 7ème du rayon electronics, mais il me semble avoir lu qu'il a été 1er en début de semaine...)


----------



## globeman (12 Septembre 2007)

un ipod gravé est plus difficile à revendre?


----------



## xao85 (12 Septembre 2007)

globeman a dit:


> un ipod gravé est plus difficile à revendre?



Oui, pour ma part j'ai du mal à acheter un Ipod marqué "Je t'aime ma Julie d'amour!"


----------



## pim (12 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> c'est quoi la diff&#233;rence entre la molette tactile, la molette de d&#233;filement, et la molette cliquable ??? je comprends pas , la molette tactile on appuyait sans enfoncer pour que &#231;a clique, et la molette de d&#233;filement n'avait pas de bouton mais uniquement la molette pour le volume, c'est &#231;a ?



Oui c'est &#231;a 

La molette "touch wheel" tu l'effleure pour changer le volume, tu effleure au centre pour valider et pour faire d&#233;filer les trois modes volume / avanc&#233;e dans le morceau / nombre d'&#233;toiles lors de la lecture. Les quatre boutons Retour << / Menu / Play Pause / Avance >> sont &#224; part, ils s'effleurent aussi.

La molette "clic wheel" tu l'effleure pour changer le volume, mais en plus les quatre boutons Retour << / Menu / Play Pause / Avance >> sont dispos&#233;s au quatre coins de la molette et il faut appuyer (= cliquer) pour les utiliser. C'est tr&#232;s ing&#233;nieux de la part d'Apple d'avoir ainsi regroup&#233; toutes les commandes en un si petit espace. En revanche j'ai un doute, le bouton du centre est-il "touch" ou "clic" ?



globeman a dit:


> un ipod grav&#233; est plus difficile &#224; revendre?



Si tu grave ton nom ou un message perso, genre "Je t'aime Supermoquette", oui    Tout l'Art consiste &#224; trouver quelque chose &#224; graver qui soit &#224; la fois universel et classe... Hum en fait "Je t'aime Supermoquette" devrait convenir   :bebe:  :bebe:   :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

clicable je pense 
merci de ton explication ^^


----------



## iota (12 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> c'est quoi la diff&#233;rence entre la molette tactile, la molette de d&#233;filement, et la molette cliquable ???


Il y a eu 4 mod&#232;les de molette.
iPod G1 : molette m&#233;canique + bouton central + 4 boutons autour de la molette (voir ici).
iPod G2 : configuration identique &#224; l'iPod G1, mais la molette devient tactile.
iPod G3 : molette tactile + bouton central tactile + 4 boutons tactiles dispos&#233;s au dessus de la molette (voir ici.
iPod mini et suivants : le mod&#232;le actuel, molette tactille + boutons cliquables int&#233;gr&#233;s.

@+
iota

PS : j'ai r&#233;serv&#233; mon nano &#224; la Fnac, les 5&#37; de r&#233;duction sont bien applicables.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

merci beaucoup


----------



## globeman (12 Septembre 2007)

oui mais si je grave "think different" c'est neutre comme garvage et c'est tres apple


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2007)

globeman a dit:


> oui mais si je grave "think different" c'est neutre comme garvage et c'est tres apple



Un peu vintage ouais. La campagne a dur&#233; jusqu'en 2002. Depuis, Apple n'utilise plus ce slogan.


----------



## iota (12 Septembre 2007)

Un truc pas mal, le slogan qu'on peut voir sur le site d'Apple concernant le nano : "La plus petite des grandes attractions" 

Sinon, un petit test d'autonomie chez iLounge. Les r&#233;sultats sont assez impressionnants (plus de 58 heures d'autonomie pour l'iPod classic 160Go en lecture audio).

@+
iota


----------



## pim (12 Septembre 2007)

dem1980 a dit:


> Je trouve cette remarque très intéressante...
> Cela n'est qu'une impression ou est-ce vérifié ?
> En gros, les modèles gravés ont-ils bénéficié d'une couche protectrice permettant d'un peu moins se rayer ? Cela m'inciterait à mettre une gravure dorénavant...



Les modèle gravés n'ont pas une couche de protection supplémentaire. En revanche au moment de la gravure, l'état de l'iPod est soigneusement vérifié. En effet, un iPod qui a un arrière rayé a une bonne probabilité d'être renvoyé par l'acheteur mécontent. Or si il est gravé Apple ne peut plus revendre l'iPod sur le Refurb, c'est une perte nette. Graver un iPod rayé c'est donc la certitude d'avoir soit un client très déçu, soit un iPod sur les bras.

Donc selon ma démonstration je pense que faire graver un iPod permet d'avoir la certitude que celui-ci est impeccable 

Sinon un de mes amis qui a une Fiat Marbela sur laquelle il est marqué :



> Mon autre voiture est une Ferrari Enzo



a demandé à avoir sur son iPod :



> Mon autre baladeur MP3 est un Zune



Il a reçu son iPod avec marqué dessus :



> Stupid Frenchy
> I'm Gonna F***ing Kick You Ass



:bebe: :bebe:  :bebe:

(traduction approximative : français stupide, je vais te botter le cul)


----------



## samoussa (12 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Il a reçu son iPod avec marqué dessus :
> 
> I'm Gonna F***ing Kick You Ass
> 
> ...



Ouais bah il sait pas causer l'english   :mouais:


----------



## lifenight (12 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Il a re&#231;u son iPod avec marqu&#233; dessus :
> 
> I'm Gonna F***ing Kick You Ass
> 
> :bebe: :bebe:  :bebe:



C'est une blague ou v&#233;ridique ?


----------



## pim (12 Septembre 2007)

C'est &#233;videmment une blague... Quoi mon anglais n'est pas "fluently" ? :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2007)

Et si on revenait prestement au sujet... Les &#233;lucubrations strictement personnelles &#231;a va un moment.


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> C'est évidemment une blague... Quoi mon anglais n'est pas "fluently" ? :rose:



oui car ce serai plutôt yur' ** ass  

sinon pour en revenir au sujet donc, j'ai beaucoup de copains qui malgré l'interface de folie de l'itouch tiquent sur la capacité restreinte, c'est pareil chez vous ?


----------



## samoussa (12 Septembre 2007)

c'est clair. Je suis all&#233; voir le nouvel archos 605 wifi &#224; la fnac hier. Ecran tactile de 11 cm, lecture de divx, DD de 30 go, g&#232;re les photos, la musique, peut aller sur le net en wifi, acc&#232;s &#224; la VOD archos/fnac. Le tout pour 300 euros. OK, l'interface est moins flashy, le look de l'objet est plus lourdingue, mais franchement &#231;a fait reflechir. :mouais:
Pour moi, 8 ou m&#234;me 16 go de memoire c'est trop peu. Le 16 go sera plein sit&#244;t arriv&#233; (mon ipod 3G 15 go est &#224; 11 go de musique, et je n'ai aucune photo, aucun film dessus...)


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2007)

autonomie ?
synchro itunes, contact et rendez vous sur mac ?

quitte a r&#233;fl&#233;chir autant le faire s&#233;rieusement


----------



## samoussa (12 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> autonomie ?
> synchro itunes, contact et rendez vous sur mac ?
> 
> quitte a réfléchir autant le faire sérieusement



L'autonomie est >à celle d'un ipod touch  apparement. par contre pas de synchro itunes et ical. Mais je ne m'en sers pas donc...


----------



## huexley (12 Septembre 2007)

Vu que je les ai tous eu je dirais "Et merde encore un de plus à acheter" 

Mais d'un autre coté, ce iPhone / iPod touch ressemble furieusement au gadget ultra communiquant que je revais d'avoir gosse:love:


----------



## divoli (12 Septembre 2007)

Oui, surtout que c'est toujours un joie de voir les prix du changement de batterie pratiqués par Apple et ses revendeurs...


----------



## clochelune (13 Septembre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> c'est clair. Je suis allé voir le nouvel archos 605 wifi à la fnac hier. Ecran tactile de 11 cm, lecture de divx, DD de 30 go, gère les photos, la musique, peut aller sur le net en wifi, accès à la VOD archos/fnac. Le tout pour 300 euros. OK, l'interface est moins flashy, le look de l'objet est plus lourdingue, mais franchement ça fait reflechir. :mouais:
> Pour moi, 8 ou même 16 go de memoire c'est trop peu. Le 16 go sera plein sitôt arrivé (mon ipod 3G 15 go est à 11 go de musique, et je n'ai aucune photo, aucun film dessus...)



oui 8 ou 16 Go pour un iPod touch, bof bof... mais je suppose qu'ils amélioreront ça par la suite... j'attends de voir ce que tout ça va donner avant de me jet dessus!
déjà j'hésite avec les 8 Go du Nano, mais là encore c'est différent, pas les mêmes options que l'iPod touch...
enfin, je verrai tout ça!

mais l'iPod touch, c'est certain que je vais attendre des retours d'expérience, et que la capacité de stockage par rapport à l'iPod classic est vraiment très juste au regard du prix, même s'il y a ce bel ajout de l'écran tactile... mais je demande à voir ce que ça donnera à l'usage! on aura des retours par ici, c'est sûr! je prends le pouls du forum ;-)


----------



## Kukana (13 Septembre 2007)

l'iPod classic n'est toujours dispo que sur le net ...?


----------



## clochelune (13 Septembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> l'iPod classic n'est toujours dispo que sur le net ...?



il semblerait, selon les estimations de la Fnac (mais de toute fa&#231;on &#224; part l'Apple Store aucun site n'en a actuellement) qu'il soit disponible vers le 28 septembre

enfin, comme l'Apple Expo est aux environs du 29 septembre, j'imagine que la Fnac sera approvisionn&#233;e elle aussi (je regarde aussi par chez Darty)


----------



## Matt74 (13 Septembre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> il semblerait, selon les estimations de la Fnac (mais de toute façon à part l'Apple Store aucun site n'en a actuellement) qu'il soit disponible vers le 28 septembre
> 
> enfin, comme l'Apple Expo est aux environs du 29 septembre, j'imagine que la Fnac sera approvisionnée elle aussi (je regarde aussi par chez Darty)


 
C'est hallucinant ce décalage entre les US et l'Europe...:mouais: 

J'étais à New-York la semaine passée, et les iPods Nanos et Classic étaient dispos le soir même de l'annonce, j'en ai vus repartir avec leur nouvel iPod !
En plus pendant les premières 24 heures le 160 Go était au prix du 80...

Bref tout ça pour dire que si il faut 3 semaines pour traverser l'Atlantique ça craint... Une façon pour eux d'écouler les stocks peut être


----------



## naas (13 Septembre 2007)

Matt74 a dit:


> C'est hallucinant ce décalage entre les US et l'Europe...:mouais:
> 
> J'étais à New-York la semaine passée, et les iPods Nanos et Classic étaient dispos le soir même de l'annonce, j'en ai vus repartir avec leur nouvel iPod !
> En plus pendant les premières 24 heures le 160 Go était au prix du 80...


Suivant la côte c'est entre 4 et 8 heures de décalage, et apple n'y est pour rien  

le 160 au prix du nouveau 80 ?


----------



## Matt74 (13 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> le 160 au prix du nouveau 80 ?


 
Yep !  
Je ne sais pas si ce n'était qu'une exclusivité Apple Store 5th Avenue, mais économiser 100$ pour avoir le double de capacité, ça a eu pas mal de succès apparemment...

En même temps l'opération ne durait qu'une journée donc il fallait être là au bon moment !


----------



## thermiqueman (13 Septembre 2007)

L'archos!! ou pourquoi acheter un frigo, en plus il est pas totalement tactil, y zont mis des ti boutons &#224; coter lol, ok j'ai pas pris l'ipod touch &#224; cause de la capacit&#233; mais autant prendre un classique plut&#244;t qu'un archos car quitte &#224; vouloir transporter gros, autant prendre sont disque dur externe de 2 kg plut&#244;t qu'un archos 

ps : &#234;me au m&#234;me prix j'aurais pris que le 80Go parce qu'il est moins gros, Na


----------



## samoussa (13 Septembre 2007)

thermiqueman a dit:


> L'archos!! ou pourquoi acheter un frigo, en plus il est pas totalement tactil, y zont mis des ti boutons à coter lol, ok j'ai pas pris l'ipod touch à cause de la capacité mais autant prendre un classique plutôt qu'un archos car quitte à vouloir transporter gros, autant prendre sont disque dur externe de 2 kg plutôt qu'un archos
> 
> ps : ême au même prix j'aurais pris que le 80Go parce qu'il est moins gros, Na



Le probleme des ipod en ce moment c'est qu'ils on le cul entre 2 chaises. En bref soit de grandes capacités mais un écran indigne de regarder un film, soit un écran relativement intéressant, mais de mémoire. Le jour ou ils sortent un ipod touch 30 go je dis oui. Avec la possibilité d'envoyer mes photos num depuis mon boitier. Ce qui n'est plus possible !!


----------



## yakkuru (13 Septembre 2007)

thermiqueman a dit:


> L'archos!! ou pourquoi acheter un frigo, en plus il est pas totalement tactil, y zont mis des ti boutons à coter lol, ok j'ai pas pris l'ipod touch à cause de la capacité mais autant prendre un classique plutôt qu'un archos car quitte à vouloir transporter gros, autant prendre sont disque dur externe de 2 kg plutôt qu'un archos
> 
> ps : ême au même prix j'aurais pris que le 80Go parce qu'il est moins gros, Na


 
De mon coté, j'ai commandé l'iPod Touch ... mais je me demande si je dois garder mon 80Go ou non ... c'est juste pour avoir toute ma musique quand je bouge avec mon portable mais c'est pas tous les jours ... ca fait cher le DD externe de 80Go !

Que faire ? Ca se revend bien un ipod 80Go (5,5) après une sortie de nouveau ipod comme on vient d'avoir ?


----------



## thermiqueman (13 Septembre 2007)

c'est p&#212; faux mais a vid&#233;o des ipod originaux est essentiellement pratique pour regarder des clips plus que des films (clip d'itune en plus  )

MAis sortir un ipod touch 30Go ce serai encore un peu entre deux chaise lol, parce que MOI, par exemple lol, maintenant qu'ils ont sortit des ipods avec tant de capacit&#233; je m'en sert comme deuxi&#232;me disque dur et j'me vois pas achet&#233; un disque dur externe parce que contenir des s&#233;ries j'trouve pas &#231;a tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant

et autre probl&#232;me pour les vid&#233;o sur ipod, la n&#233;cessit&#233; de transformer les formats, chais pas comment vous faites mais moi j'utilise quictime (me jetter pas de pierre lol) PRO (j'l'avais acheter dans ma p&#233;riode d&#233;penssi&#232;re lol) et je sais pas comment faire autrement xd

tout &#231;a pour dire que sur les ipods c'est pas vraiment les vid&#233;os qui vont m'en faire acheter


----------



## yakkuru (13 Septembre 2007)

thermiqueman a dit:


> c'est pÔ faux mais a vidéo des ipod originaux est essentiellement pratique pour regarder des clips plus que des films (clip d'itune en plus  )
> 
> MAis sortir un ipod touch 30Go ce serai encore un peu entre deux chaise lol, parce que MOI, par exemple lol, maintenant qu'ils ont sortit des ipods avec tant de capacité je m'en sert comme deuxième disque dur et j'me vois pas acheté un disque dur externe parce que contenir des séries j'trouve pas ça très intéressant
> 
> ...


 
Perso, j'utilise iSquint ... quand j'exporte pas un truc enregistrer via eyetv. Ca marche ben !


----------



## woulf (13 Septembre 2007)

C'est sûr que les capacités du touch sont un frein, mais cela oblige, un peu à la façon du nano - ne parlons pas du shuffle, à faire un roulement dans ses biblio et listes de lecture.

Honnêtement, ceux qui ont 80 gos de musique sur leur ipod, écoutent-ils tout en permanence ?
C'est un peu l'effet "collectionneur", je trouve; un peu comme lorsque on piratait les jeux sur apple II avec le locksmith... on copiait tout et n'importe quoi, juste pour le plaisir de l'avoir... et parfois on y jouait même pas - enfin souvent 

Dans les 13 gos que j'ai de musique, il y a franchement des albums que j'écoute excessivement rarement...

D'où l'intérêt de faire un tri; évidemment il manquera toujours pile l'album qu'on n'a pas 

Ca viendra les ipod touch avec de plus grosses capacités, mais pour le moment, ceux pour qui la capacité est LA priorité, sont forcés de se tourner vers le classic...


----------



## pim (13 Septembre 2007)

Les avantages d'utiliser iSquint &#224; la place de Quicktime Pro, en plus du fait qu'il est gratuit, c'est qu'il est rapide, qu'il peut traiter tout une liste de fichiers, que pour chaque il indique le temps restant, et que le r&#233;sultat final est tout &#224; fait acceptable pour une taille toute mini. Avec, j'ai fait la conversion de mes 84 DivX en 320 x 240, &#231;a a pris 30 heures et la taille est pass&#233;e de 74 Go &#224; 23 Go. Cool, non ?


----------



## jeremy3685 (13 Septembre 2007)

Coucou tout le monde,

Pour ma part, j'ai craqué hier soir  (tard) pour iPod Touch 16 Go . 
Il était affiché à 334,97 euros H.T, soit 400,62 Euros TTC... sur l'apple store  
Avec un code promotionnel (ENTYBCUPPE) d'un montant de 30 euros, J'ai payé au total 364,74  !!! 

Sous total commande:  334,97 
Remise: - 30  
livraison gratuite: 0,00 
TVA: 59,77 

Total: 364,74   

Ce matin, le prix mentionné par apple dans le status de ma commande n'était pas celui convenu hier soir, mais bien le montant réactualisé sur l'apple store. 
Je les ai appelés ce matin, en leur rappelant que le prix applicable est celui convenu par les parties lors de la vente (puisqu'il y a eu accord de volonté de ces dernières sur la chose et le prix). Ils m'ont dit de les rappeler dès que ma carte bancaire a été débitée, pour qu'ils me recrédite du montant débité en trop. 

Voila une "bonne affaire" de faite.


----------



## sirromano1er (13 Septembre 2007)

Salut les lulus,

pas de nouvelles quant aux disponibilités du nano? (fnac? reseller?)


----------



## F118I4 (13 Septembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> Salut les lulus,
> 
> pas de nouvelles quant aux disponibilit&#233;s du nano? (fnac? reseller?)


Les resellers de Nancy et de Metz n' ont toujours pas re&#231;u l' iPod nano alors qu' ils ont re&#231;u l' iPod classic depuis mardi dernier:je suis trop d&#233;gout&#233;.


----------



## sirromano1er (13 Septembre 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Les resellers de Nancy et de Metz n' ont toujours pas reçu l' iPod nano alors qu' ils ont reçu l' iPod classic depuis mardi dernier:je suis trop dégouté.



grrrrr  

je veux mon ipod nano !!


----------



## sebneb (13 Septembre 2007)

Moi j'ai commandé à la FNAC (car j'aurais ainsi la remise 5%, toujours mieux que rien) pour ma copine un ipod nano (ils ne les ont toujours pas, elle est vénère...).
Pour moi par contre je voudrais le classic, mais à la FNAC toujours indsipo aussi... alors je suis vénère qu'ailleurs il soit en vente.... c'est l'inverse par rapport à saint_shaka


----------



## J.L.M. (13 Septembre 2007)

J'ai reçu mon 80Go lundi, sans rayure ni autres désagrément. Je ne l'ai pas encore utiliser puisque j'attends d'avoir mon iMac (qui devrait arriver demain ou lundi) pour commencer ma bibliothèque comme il se doit !

Le seul défaut, mais qui sera sans doute temporaire, c'est la molette que je trouve moins réactive comparé a mon nano red edition. Mais c'est peut être aussi une histoire de prise en main et donc de mauvaise position du doigts.


----------



## naas (13 Septembre 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Les resellers....


les magasins, revendeurs, marchands, etc etc


----------



## sirromano1er (13 Septembre 2007)

bon j'ai appelé les ICLG et les Fnac, leur discours a changé.

Pour ICLG, ils auront les nanos, lundi ou mardi...
Pour la Fnac, c'est le flou total, ils ne savent pas du tout..


Etonnant non?


----------



## dem1980 (13 Septembre 2007)

Eh ben ou Apple est surpris par le succ&#233;s et du coup envoie en priorit&#233; &#224; l'apple store ou alors je ne vois pas...



> Pour ma part, j'ai craqu&#233; hier soir  (tard) pour iPod Touch 16 Go .
> Il &#233;tait affich&#233; &#224; 334,97 euros H.T, soit 400,62 Euros TTC... sur l'apple store


Tu as gagn&#233; 9 euros c'est &#231;a ? Car il est affich&#233; &#224; 409 euros TTC.



saint_shaka a dit:


> Les resellers de Nancy et de Metz n' ont toujours pas re&#231;u l' iPod nano alors qu' ils ont re&#231;u l' iPod classic depuis mardi dernier:je suis trop d&#233;gout&#233;.


tu as &#233;t&#233; dans les boutiques apple "easy computer" ??


----------



## ticus (13 Septembre 2007)

Pour ceux que ca int&#233;resse, ce midi le vendeur de la Fnac St Lazare m'a dit qu'il devrait avoir les nanos pour samedi.... Il avait l'air assez sur de lui.


----------



## divoli (13 Septembre 2007)

Bah s'il avait été sûr de lui, il n'aurait pas parlé au conditionnel...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Sinon concernant le "nouveau" iPod dock, il est disponible sous 3-4 semaines sur l'apple store, est-ce quelqu'un pourrait se renseigner pour savoir s'il va arriver avant &#224; la fnac ?
Merci


----------



## iota (13 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

la page support de l'iPod touch est en ligne.
Il est &#233;galment possible de t&#233;l&#233;charger le manuel (en anglais).



paulmuzellec a dit:


> Sinon concernant le "nouveau" iPod dock, il est disponible sous 3-4 semaines sur l'apple store, est-ce quelqu'un pourrait se renseigner pour savoir s'il va arriver avant &#224; la fnac ?
> Merci


Tu connais le t&#233;l&#233;phone ? ou alors t'attends l'iPhone   

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> la page support de l'iPod touch est en ligne.
> Il est égalment possible de télécharger le manuel (en anglais).
> ...



c'est fermé, et puis c'est au cas où quelqu'un connaitrait la réponse


----------



## naas (13 Septembre 2007)

tiens tiens si l'on remplace itouch par iphone
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipodtouch/
apple r&#233;oriente vers le site us au lieu d'un traditionnel 404...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> c'est ferm&#233;, et puis c'est au cas o&#249; quelqu'un connaitrait la r&#233;ponse


 
Et bien tu attends sagement demain pour leur demander. Ton impatience crasse commence s&#233;rieusement &#224; &#233;corner ma patience.

Je sais tu as 14 ans, mais tu es ici sur un forum fr&#233;quent&#233;, g&#233;r&#233; et anim&#233; en grande partie par des adultes. Et ton attitude finit par lasser.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> tiens tiens si l'on remplace itouch par iphone
> http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipodtouch/
> apple r&#233;oriente vers le site us au lieu d'un traditionnel 404...



c'est iPod touch enfin ! tu l'appelles comme ma m&#232;re ce pauvre petit appareil


----------



## twoletters (13 Septembre 2007)

Un choix cornélien se pose à moi : 
J'ai actuellement un iPod 5G 30Go qui me convient parfaitement (meme si je ne serai pas contre une petite augmentation du disque dur....) et dont je me sers absolument tout le temps (en ballade, à la maison, en voiture, dans la salle de bain....). 
Toutefois, il est vrai qu'une grande majorité de ma bibliothèque musicale n'est qu'écoutée que trés exceptionnellement.

Partant de ce principe, j'ai trois solutions que se posent à moi : 

1. je revend mon iPod G5 pour un iPod Classic 80Go, ce qui permettrait de voir venir en termes de capacité, et j'attend l'iPhone pour me constituer un appareil d'appoint tout en un.

2. je garde l'iPod G5 pour la chaine hi-fi et j'achète tout de suite un iPod Touch (je laisse alors tomber l'iPhone car il faut bien l'avouer : un abonnement téléphonique à plus de 43 euros par mois est inconcevable dans ma situation (je suis étudiant) et le fait de regrouper tout les utilisations nomades (balladeur et portable) dans un seul objet peut etre inquietant si on le perd) sachant que j'ai déja un téléphone neuf qui me convient pour le moment.

3. je garde l'iPod G5 et j'achète un iPhone dans un an (juillet 2008 : date de ma fin de contrat chez Bouygues Télécom, chez qui le forfait illimité vers tous les numéros me convient parfaitement)

Aidez-moi à faire le bon choix !


----------



## F118I4 (13 Septembre 2007)

dem1980 a dit:


> tu as été dans les boutiques apple "easy computer" ??


Oui je suis allé à Easy Computer Nancy et j' ai téléphoné celui de Metz les Apple Premium Reseller de Lorraine.Il ont reçu les  shuffle depuis le vendredi 7 sept , les iPod classic depuis mardi 11 sept et toujours pas les nano peut être demain enfin j' espère.


----------



## pim (13 Septembre 2007)

twoletters a dit:


> Aidez-moi à faire le bon choix !



Déjà je pense que tu devrais attendre au moins jusqu'à l'Apple Expo. Ainsi on en saurait plus sur l'iPhone : prix d'achat avec abonnement, nature et prix du forfait, etc. Car personne ne dit que le forfait minimum dépassera les 43  (même si on peut tout de même s'y attendre, et puis avoir une Ferrari sans avoir les sous pour faire le plein c'est un peu limite - mais ça se défend !  )

D'ailleurs, puisque tu hésite, je te conseillerais fortement de prendre ta décision après avoir eut les appareils en main : iPod Classic, iPod touch et iPhone. En effet, qui te dit que tu ne va pas craquer sur l'un des trois en le voyant ?!

Sinon je signale à tous un excellent comparatif et résumé de tout ce qui se dit sur l'iPod nano et Classic sur Consomac :

http://www.consomac.fr/index.php?idnews=462


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

C'est moi ou dans la vid&#233;o de pr&#233;sentation du touch, l'&#233;cran a l'air stri&#233; ?


----------



## naas (13 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> C'est moi ou dans la vid&#233;o de pr&#233;sentation du touch, l'&#233;cran a l'air stri&#233; ?


C'est des interf&#233;rences entre la fr&#233;quence de l'affichage et l'enregistrement.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

ok merci


----------



## twoletters (13 Septembre 2007)

Merci PIM pour tes précisions. Il est vrai que le lien que tu m'as donné sur les performances de l'iPod Classic (notament en rapport avec l'interface graphique) est éclairant.

Il est vrai que, quoi qu'il arrive, j'attendrais les premières annonces sur l'iPhone pour me faire une opinion. (prix du forfait surtout)
En tout cas, je pense qu'il serait préférable pour moi de garder mon iPod G5 qui fonctionne bien et qui me donne encore de la reserve avec 30Go (il me reste 6Go de libre, stade que je ne dépasse pas depuis un an et demi (pour moi, la video sur iPod, c'est vraiment trés occasionnel, je n'en ai donc presque pas, hormi quelques clips que je considère comme indispensable)
Un iPhone / iPod Touch comme véritable balladeur serait vraiment une solution pour se ballader, le gros iPod G5 restant bien sagement à la maison ou me suivrai en voyage par exemple.
Sinon, j'ai également un iPod Nano qui me sert pratiquement pas (1Go, 1ere génération) sauf pour utiliser le kit NIKE+. (j'ai d'ailleurs acheté l'ipod sur le refurb à un trés bon prix)
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si ce kit sera compatible avec l'iPhone ou l'iPod Touch (c'est de la mémoire flash pourtant, donc apte au jogging)


----------



## nicoplanet (13 Septembre 2007)

Dis donc, le prix du touch joue les yoyos  

Descendu à 400 hier pour le 16, il remonte à 409 now ? C'est n'imp' ce truc !


----------



## Charly777 (14 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Dis donc, le prix du touch joue les yoyos
> 
> Descendu à 400 hier pour le 16, il remonte à 409 now ? C'est n'imp' ce truc !



Oui, c'est comme le diesel : il y a 2 jours il était 1 centime moins cher et il y a 3 jours c'était 2 centimes... pfffff

:sleep:


----------



## twoletters (14 Septembre 2007)

Je viens d'aller voir sur l'Apple Store Education : les remises ne s'appliquent pas aux iPod ? car les prix sont les memes pour tous les iPod.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

non, uniquement sur les ordinateurs, mais quelqu'un a parl&#233; plus haut de bons de r&#233;ductions qui fonctionnent au dela de 350 euros d'achat


----------



## globeman (14 Septembre 2007)

et voilà iPod Nano Red Edition gravé commandé !!! J'envoi des photos dès que je le reçois !!!
vivement !!!!  
par ailleurs je recherche un ipod 5.5 G de 30 Go blanc aucunes rayures et sous garantie, si qq'un à quelque chose....


----------



## sirromano1er (14 Septembre 2007)

bizarrement la fnac a modifié ses indications sur le site. Pour le Nano, il est desormais indiqué:

Nouveauté à paraître, indisponible à ce jour. Date de sortie :  14 septembre 2007

...


----------



## iota (14 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

quelques photos d'un déballage d'iPod touch.

Ainsi que 10 choses à savoir sur l'iPod touch (notamment la disparition du mode disque :hein: ).

@+
iota


----------



## dem1980 (14 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Dis donc, le prix du touch joue les yoyos
> 
> Descendu &#224; 400 hier pour le 16, il remonte &#224; 409 now ? C'est n'imp' ce truc !


ou alors ils oublient des fois la taxe et des fois non.



iota a dit:


> Ainsi que 10 choses &#224; savoir sur l'iPod touch (notamment la disparition du mode disque :hein: ).


Merci pour ce lien tr&#232;s tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant. On a donc bien un iphone super all&#233;g&#233; (du point de vue fonctions).
C'est vraiment dommage surtout vu le prix de l'appareil... Je crois qu'il faudra vraiment attendre les tests de l'itouch car les mauvaises surprises arrivent de jour en jour...


----------



## Liyad (14 Septembre 2007)

Il a l'air tr&#232;s sensible ... tout comme le 1er Nano... c'est vraiment dommage en plus d'&#234;tre carr&#233;ment stupide !


----------



## huexley (14 Septembre 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Il a l'air très sensible ... tout comme le 1er Nano... c'est vraiment dommage en plus d'être carrément stupide !



Euh je vois pas trop le rapport entre l'antenne Wifi et le premier nano


----------



## sirromano1er (14 Septembre 2007)

je pense qu'il parle du revetement à l'arriere d' l'ipod qui prend facilement les rayures


----------



## clochelune (14 Septembre 2007)

je crois bien que la Fnac ne fait pas les 5&#37; de remise sur la gamme des iPod d'apr&#232;s ce que je vois
d'o&#249;, achat chez Darty tr&#232;s probable pour moi leur site apr&#232;s-vente &#233;tant tout de m&#234;me bien meilleur que celui de la Fnac

ensuite, j'h&#233;site toujours entre le Nano et le Classique
c'est vrai,je n'utilise que 10 Go dans mon iPod photo de 30 Go, je pourrai prendre un Nano de 8 Go, mais comme je souhaite mettre quelques petites vid&#233;os, tant qu'&#224; faire, &#231;a me semble juste et j'aime l'id&#233;e d'avoir toute ma biblioth&#232;que avec moi m&#234;me si en effet on n'en utilise qu'une petite partie...
mais comme c'est si bien dit "c'est justement le morceau qui manque que l'on voudra" du coup, en vacances, savoir que j'ai toute ma c&#233;d&#233;th&#232;que, &#231;a me plait! je compte aussi ajouter d'avantage de photos et donc tester les vid&#233;o (concerts, documentaires... pas de film, l'&#233;cran est trop petit je trouve!)


----------



## Liyad (14 Septembre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Euh je vois pas trop le rapport entre l'antenne Wifi et le premier nano



En dessous de l'antenne il y as des traces qui ressembles beaucoup à des rayures. Sachant que la photo a été prise peu après le déballage ...


----------



## divoli (14 Septembre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> c'est clair. Je suis allé voir le nouvel archos 605 wifi à la fnac hier. Ecran tactile de 11 cm, lecture de divx, DD de 30 go, gère les photos, la musique, peut aller sur le net en wifi, accès à la VOD archos/fnac. Le tout pour 300 euros. OK, l'interface est moins flashy, le look de l'objet est plus lourdingue, mais franchement ça fait reflechir. :mouais:





thermiqueman a dit:


> L'archos!! ou pourquoi acheter un frigo, en plus il est pas totalement tactil, y zont mis des ti boutons à coter lol, ok j'ai pas pris l'ipod touch à cause de la capacité mais autant prendre un classique plutôt qu'un archos car quitte à vouloir transporter gros, autant prendre sont disque dur externe de 2 kg plutôt qu'un archos
> 
> ps : ême au même prix j'aurais pris que le 80Go parce qu'il est moins gros, Na



Je me suis franchement posé la question, et j'ai passé un bon moment sur le site d'Archos. Je suis même allé en voir à la Fnac.
C'est vrai qu'Archos propose une multitude de lecteur à priori très intéressant, avec certaines fonctions qui n'existent pas sur les iPod (comme par exemple le Tuner TV).

Mais finalement, j'en ai conclu que les Archos et les iPod sont tellement différents sur de nombreux points, que l'on peut difficilement les comparer et les mettre face à face...


----------



## yakkuru (14 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je me suis franchement posé la question, et j'ai passé un bon moment sur le site d'Archos. Je suis même allé en voir à la Fnac.
> C'est vrai qu'Archos propose une multitude de lecteur à priori très intéressant, avec certaines fonctions qui n'existent pas sur les iPod (comme par exemple le Tuner TV).
> 
> Mais finalement, j'en ai conclu que les Archos et les iPod sont tellement différents sur de nombreux points, que l'on peut difficilement les comparer et les mettre face à face...


 
Bilan ... un ipodTouch ?


----------



## divoli (14 Septembre 2007)

yakkuru a dit:


> Bilan ... un ipodTouch ?



Ma r&#233;ponse, si je devais en donner une, serait tr&#232;s personnelle.

Tout d&#233;pend des ses propres crit&#232;res, attentes et exigences...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Il a l'air très sensible ... tout comme le 1er Nano... c'est vraiment dommage en plus d'être carrément stupide !



il parraît (dixit un possesseur du nano 3G) que le dos a l'air moins sensible aux rayures...
Mais en revanche il parrait que beaucoup d'iPod arrivent pré-rayés et que la seule solution pour être sûr d'en recevoir un impécable c'est de le faire graver


----------



## divoli (14 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Mais en revanche il parrait que beaucoup d'iPod arrivent pr&#233;-ray&#233;s et que la seule solution pour &#234;tre s&#251;r d'en recevoir un imp&#233;cable c'est de le faire graver



Je ne sais pas d'o&#249; tu sors ces infos, mais j'ai l'impression que tu fais de ton cas une g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233;.

Le plus dur, c'est d'&#233;viter de le rayer une fois re&#231;u...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne sais pas d'où tu sors ces infos, mais j'ai l'impression que tu fais de ton cas une généralité.
> 
> Le plus dur, c'est d'éviter de le rayer une fois reçu...



ce n'est pas mon cas vu que je n'en ai pas encore 
C'est simplement que dans une classe 4 personnes ont commandé un nano, et une personne un classique. Les 2 nanos gravés étaient impécables, les 2 nanos et le classique non gravé étaient rayés ! et pim a tenté de donner une explication http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4401963&postcount=1171


----------



## Charly777 (14 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Le plus dur, c'est d'&#233;viter de le rayer une fois re&#231;u...



On parle d'ipod, cr&#233;vendiou :rateau: 

C'est fait pour &#234;tre ray&#233; quoiqu'il advienne... au d&#233;but tu feras comme tout le monde, tu le mettra dans sa jolie house toute bleu (&#231;a, &#231;a d&#233;pend de tes go&#251;ts), et comme t'as pas pris l'assurance sp&#233;cial ipod co&#251;tant aussi cher que le dit objet et ben t'y fait encore plus gaffe. 

Puis arrive le moment fatidique o&#249; tu rentres chez toi, obligatoirement tu le sors de sa house pour le mettre sur le dock et &#233;couter la musique car ton ordi est au premier et tu as la flemme de tester ton tout dernier home cin&#233;ma avec son dolby machin chose reli&#233; en wifi avec ta biblioth&#232;que de ton ordi (je le rappelles, l'ordi est au premier : GROS FAINEANT).
Ta copine, femme, concubain rentre &#224; la maison et comme toi elle/il a son ipod et trouve ta musique merdique et comme toi flemmingite aig&#252;e (son ordi est au second, r&#233;partition des t&#226;ches que voulez vous  ) et bien elle vire ton pod du dock sans house et l&#224; c'est le drame : une rayure au dos.

Voici l'histoire totalement inutile des premi&#232;res rayures de l'ipod. C'est in&#233;vitable, alors arr&#234;ter de vous prendre la t&#234;te pour de si petites choses. 
Tu veux graver ? graves graves petit... tu veux pas ? et bien ach&#232;tes un pyrograveur d&#232;s fois que tu changes d'avis !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

mais quand personnes ne touche &#224; ton bureau (comme moi) t'arrives &#224; le garder imp&#233;cable (comme mon nano 1G )


----------



## divoli (14 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> ... et pim a tent&#233; de donner une explication http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4401963&postcount=1171



Ce qui dit pim rel&#232;ve de l'hypoth&#232;se. Cela n'indique en rien la quantit&#233; de iPod non grav&#233;s arrivant ray&#233;s. 

A mon avis, c'est surtout dans les mains des utilisateurs qu'il vont &#234;tre ray&#233;s, qu'ils aient &#233;t&#233; grav&#233;s ou non.




Charly777 a dit:


> Voici l'histoire totalement inutile des premi&#232;res rayures de l'ipod. C'est in&#233;vitable, alors arr&#234;ter de vous prendre la t&#234;te pour de si petites choses.



Oui, je suis bien d'accord avec toi. 




Enfin bon, on s'&#233;gare avec ces histoires de gravure; ce n'est pas le propos de ce topic.


----------



## lausoda (14 Septembre 2007)

Messieurs - dames bongeourre. 

Pour ceux qui cherchent l'iPod 80 Go, il est dispo dans pas mal de Darty (en tout cas en r&#233;gion parisienne). Par exemple, j'ai achet&#233; le classic noir 80 Go au Darty Boulogne  (mais ils n'avaient pas l'argent ni les 160 Go). Pour v&#233;rifier les stocks, allez sur leur site et entrez vode d&#233;partement. Ils n'ont par contre pas les Nano, et encore moins le Touch.

Pour la Fnac, cela semble plus flou niveau dates de sortie.

A+.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ce qui dit pim relève de l'hypothèse. Cela n'indique en rien la quantité de iPod non gravés arrivant rayés.
> 
> A mon avis, c'est surtout dans les mains des utilisateurs qu'il vont être rayés, qu'ils aient été gravés ou non.



Oui mais moi je ne les raye pas car je les protège bien, donc j'aimerais qu'à la base il n'y ai pas de rayures, et les rayures remarquées sur 3 ipods non gravés alors qu'il n'y en avait pas sur les 2 gravés c'est quand même troublant


----------



## divoli (14 Septembre 2007)

Ben cr&#233;e un topic "sp&#233;cial rayures" avec un sondage. 

Parce que l'on ne va pas passer 3 plombes avec des raisonnements douteux sur les rayures, sur ce topic consacr&#233; aux nouveaux iPod... :rateau:


----------



## pim (14 Septembre 2007)

lausoda a dit:


> Pour vérifier les stocks, allez sur leur site et entrez vode département.



Sympa l'info 

Lien vers le site de Darty : http://www.darty.com

Une fois là bas, cliquez sur l'onglet Image & Son > Baladeur iPod, sélectionnez un iPod, et sur la page de descriptif, vous avez un lien "Voir ce modèle en magasin" en bas à droite.   On peut lui mettre des numéros loufoques comme département, comme 0 ou 99  

Sinon y'en a pas des iPods sur le 63    Snif snif 

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## iota (14 Septembre 2007)

Bon, les iPod nano sont disponibles &#224; la FNAC (la D&#233;fense tout du moins), je viens d'aller chercher le mien. Je l'ouvre ce soir, je suis au boulot pour le moment.

A priori, ils se vendent tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien (j'ai vu plusieurs personnes repartir avec).

Je confirme que les 5&#37; adh&#233;rent sont bien applicables 

@+
iota


----------



## Gwen (14 Septembre 2007)

Pour ma part, tant que l'&#233;cran n'est pas ray&#233;, le reste, je m'en fiche pas mal. Et puis, il est dans une housse, donc tant que la housse n'est pas ray&#233;e  le reste a l'int&#233;rieur, je ne le vois pas.


----------



## sirromano1er (14 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Bon, les iPod nano sont disponibles à la FNAC (la Défense tout du moins), je viens d'aller chercher le mien. Je l'ouvre ce soir, je suis au boulot pour le moment.
> 
> A priori, ils se vendent très très bien (j'ai vu plusieurs personnes repartir avec).
> 
> ...



yahoo !!!!


----------



## sirromano1er (14 Septembre 2007)

et j'ai oubli&#233; de dire qu'il faudra des photos 

tu l'as pris de quelle couleur?
Il y avait tous les modeles? (4 et 8 go?)


----------



## twoletters (14 Septembre 2007)

Aprés mure reflexion, ça sera le Touch pour moi (8 Go, car le 16 Go me parait vraiment trop cher), mais pas de commande tant qu'on a pas les tarifs de l'iPhone. (l'appareil et les abonnements qui vont avec)

De toute façon, il me parait excessivement probable que le prix de l'iPhone 8 Go soit le meme que celui du Touch 16 Go (comme aux etats-unis). Il n'y aura donc pas de grande surprise à voir débarquer l'iPhone au prix de 409 euros. (sauf si en Europe, on a droit à de petites nouveautés, genre la 3G ou du 16 Go par défaut. dans ces cas, le prix pourrait etre augmenté sensiblement)


----------



## dem1980 (14 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Je confirme que les 5&#37; adh&#233;rent sont bien applicables


je ne sais pas si cela va durer car sur le site, la remise adh&#233;rent n'est pas possible sur les ipod...
l'itouch est pass&#233; au 15/10 &#224; la fnac...


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Oui mais moi je ne les raye pas car je les protège bien, donc j'aimerais qu'à la base il n'y ai pas de rayures, et les rayures remarquées sur 3 ipods non gravés alors qu'il n'y en avait pas sur les 2 gravés c'est quand même troublant





divoli a dit:


> Ben crée un topic "spécial rayures" avec un sondage.
> 
> Parce que l'on ne va pas passer 3 plombes avec des raisonnements douteux sur les rayures, sur ce topic consacré aux nouveaux iPod... :rateau:



Bonne idée, parce que son disque est rayé je crois.


----------



## sebneb (14 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Bon, les iPod nano sont disponibles à la FNAC (la Défense tout du moins), je viens d'aller chercher le mien. Je l'ouvre ce soir, je suis au boulot pour le moment.
> 
> A priori, ils se vendent très très bien (j'ai vu plusieurs personnes repartir avec).
> 
> ...


 
je confirme tout à fait... j'ai été cherché celui de ma copine...


----------



## clochelune (14 Septembre 2007)

et les iPod classic 80 Go sont disponibles chez Darty (pour les 160 Go il faut attendre encore une semaine je crois!)

merci pour l'info pr&#233;c&#233;dente sur Darty!

bon, tout &#231;a arrive!!

et il y a bien s&#251;r l'offre &#233;udiante "achetez un Mac, partez avec un iPod Nano" (130 euro de r&#233;duction ce me semble!)


----------



## iota (14 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> je confirme tout &#224; fait... j'ai &#233;t&#233; cherch&#233; celui de ma copine...


La confiance r&#232;gne  

@+
iota


----------



## sebneb (14 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> La confiance règne
> 
> @+
> iota


 
On a du se croiser... car j'y ai été aussi pendant ma pause de déjeuner...
En tout cas, il y avait plein de monde qui repartait avec...


----------



## thermiqueman (14 Septembre 2007)

J.L.M. a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon 80Go lundi, sans rayure ni autres désagrément. Je ne l'ai pas encore utiliser puisque j'attends d'avoir mon iMac (qui devrait arriver demain ou lundi) pour commencer ma bibliothèque comme il se doit !
> 
> Le seul défaut, mais qui sera sans doute temporaire, c'est la molette que je trouve moins réactive comparé a mon nano red edition. Mais c'est peut être aussi une histoire de prise en main et donc de mauvaise position du doigts.



Non non, c'est moins réactifs, c'est ce que je disais page 53 je crois, du coup avec l'iskin de mon 30go sur mon 80, baaaaa ça fonctionne pluuus!! lol

Du coup l'iskin ne sert que de protection et je dois l'enlever pour utiliser l'ipod


----------



## ederntal (14 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de voir pour la premi&#232;re fois les nano, &#224; la FNAC place d'italie... Je les ais trouv&#233;s magnifiques! Bien mieux qu'en photo, bonne surprise!


----------



## F118I4 (14 Septembre 2007)

J' ai toujours pas mon iPod Nano puisque l' apple premium reseller de Nancy a re&#231;u les iPod Nano 8Go et pas les 4Go je dois encore attendre &#231;a commence &#224; &#234;tre long en plus j' ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; achet&#233; le 4Go avec applecare au lieu du 8Go sans applecare enfin bon.


----------



## Kukana (14 Septembre 2007)

Bien sur toujours rien ni a la fnac ni au resseller apple ni a darty dans le 34:mouais:


----------



## thermiqueman (14 Septembre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> je crois bien que la Fnac ne fait pas les 5% de remise sur la gamme des iPod d'après ce que je vois
> d'où, achat chez Darty très probable pour moi leur site après-vente étant tout de même bien meilleur que celui de la Fnac
> 
> ensuite, j'hésite toujours entre le Nano et le Classique
> ...



Ca dépend, si tu veux un truc pratique, prend pas l'classique (faut bien faire une rime )

Bon sinon, autant prendre le classique 80 go pour seulement 50 euros de plus qu'un nano 8Go (ou 60) (et tu connais surement déjà l'embarra d'un ipod classic vu que tu a le 30Go)


----------



## Charly777 (14 Septembre 2007)

Je sais, je ne vais pas faire une remarque transcendentale mais bon :

Les premiers hacks sont là pour faire tourner "mail" sur l'ipod touch.

Vous savez lire, ok, je sors vite...
Néanmoins les premiers avis sont intéressant et laisse perplexe quant à la sécurité et au devenir de apple.
Espérons que apple réflechira à 2 fois...


----------



## huexley (14 Septembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> quant à la sécurité et au devenir de apple.



En même temps si installer une appli (ici Mail.app) sur OS X est une faille  On a pas finit d'avoir les jetons


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2007)

C'est exactement la même procédure que pour l'iPhone..

iNdependence, SSH et tu balances le tout sur le Touch ..
Pas lapeine d'en faire une Ratatouille®


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2007)

Et comment faire pour r&#233;gler le smtp de mail on le change a chaque connexion ?   
pr&#233;f&#232;re mon gmail


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Septembre 2007)

comment faire pour obtenir les dites applications si on a qu'un touch et pas un touch + iphone?


----------



## ficelle (14 Septembre 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> comment faire pour obtenir les dites applications si on a qu'un touch et pas un touch + iphone?



en récupérant le dmg de restauration de l'iPhone


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2007)

Dites vous avec vu la comparaison :sick:


----------



## islacoulxii (14 Septembre 2007)

ya aussi l'effet d'optique...


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2007)

Il est énorme


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2007)

Une autre photo, le profil lui va mieux, il est grec cet ipod 






la suite ici:
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/07/09/14/ipod_classic_review.html


----------



## islacoulxii (14 Septembre 2007)

ben quoi? tu l'imaginais plus grand? plus petit?


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> ben quoi? tu l'imaginais plus grand? plus petit?



Ce qui est flagrant c'est la diff&#233;rence de conception en l'iphone/itouch et les ipods d'avant quelque soit leur g&#233;n&#233;ration.

Cette photo montre bien le bond qu'apple a fait entre son ipod a disque dur et son itouch/iphone.

c'est la pas seulement une question de forme, mais bien une approche compl&#232;tement diff&#233;rente, nouvelle, bas&#233;e sur l'int&#233;gration de techno comme l'ecran tactile muti touch

bref c'est l'ancien et le nouveau, le futur de la gamme ipod/iphone et le pass&#233;.

c'est bon, j'ai bien r&#233;pondu ?


----------



## lifenight (14 Septembre 2007)

Oui tu résumes bien ce que je pensais tout bas


----------



## twoletters (14 Septembre 2007)

Clair que l'iPod tel qu'on le connaissais n'a plus beaucoup de temps à vivre. J'imagine que d'ici un an, tous les modèles d'iPod seront intégralement revus et corrigés pour suivre la tendance "Touch", bien qu'il reste encore des problèmes à régler (que faire du shuffle ? comment agencer le fonctionnement d'un plus petit ecran tactile sur un nano ?)

Je pense que, avec la disparition des disques durs pour une gamme entièrement basée sur de la mémoire flash, c'est cela qu'il faudra attendre.


----------



## Nobody (14 Septembre 2007)

Tant que la capacité en mémoire flash n'approchera pas la capacité des DD, les iPod classic ont encore de beaux jours, à mon avis.


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Tant que la capacit&#233; en m&#233;moire flash n'approchera pas la capacit&#233; des DD, les iPod classic ont encore de beaux jours, &#224; mon avis.



Surtout que les disques durs en perpendiculaire vont aller en s'am&#233;liorant, la techno &#233;tant toute jeune encore !

cliquez moi


----------



## islacoulxii (14 Septembre 2007)

super video en tout cas..


----------



## sebneb (14 Septembre 2007)

Je viens donc d'acheter l'ipod nano bleu....

je voudrais vous poser une question cruciale :

L'Ipod est à moitié chargé. Est ce qu'il faut que je décharge la batterie entièrement avant de la charger pour la première fois ou faut-il que je la charge directement ?

J'attends avec impatience vos réponses pour que je puisse ENFIN l'utiliser... depuis le temps !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> Je viens donc d'acheter l'ipod nano bleu....
> 
> je voudrais vous poser une question cruciale :
> 
> ...



*A propos des batteries de liPod 
*


----------



## fredop (14 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Bon, les iPod nano sont disponibles à la FNAC (la Défense tout du moins), je viens d'aller chercher le mien. Je l'ouvre ce soir, je suis au boulot pour le moment.
> 
> A priori, ils se vendent très très bien (j'ai vu plusieurs personnes repartir avec).
> 
> ...



Ah oui ? Voila qui est intéressant...  Et les antiques journées Fnac aussi ?

(désolé pour la digression).


----------



## sebneb (14 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *A propos des batteries de liPod
> *




Désolé mais ça ne répond pas trop à ma question (si j'ai bien lu...). Moi je veux juste savoir si je dois décharger entièrement ma batterie avant de la charger ou si je dois brancher directement l'ipod nano à l'ordi pour qu'il se charge et que je puisse mettre des musiques...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

Je ne sais plus ce que j'ai fait quand j'ai eu mon iPod 3G, mais je ne crois que ça soit très important si on respecte les règles d'hygiène évoquées sur le site d'Apple. La batterie est toujours au top.


----------



## Kukana (14 Septembre 2007)

C'est quand meme mieux de la decharger COMPLETEMENT puis la recharcher tu gagne en autonomie


----------



## divoli (14 Septembre 2007)

Je vais poser ma question de neuneu.:bebe:

J'en suis resté à l'iPod 3G, et l'on trouve dans le commerce des kits pour changer la batterie soi-même.

Qu'en est-il avec les nouveaux iPod ? Il faut passer par un centre agréé ?


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2007)

Si tu poses la question au centre apple: il va te dire oui, viens chez moi.
Si tu attends un peu quelques temps, tu le trouveras .


----------



## isoyann (14 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Surtout que les disques durs en perpendiculaire vont aller en s'améliorant, la techno étant toute jeune encore !
> 
> cliquez moi



géniale la vidéo en plus c est super expliqué mais si on reste dans cette dynamique on va se retrouver avec des ipod de plus d'un To c est carrément gigantesque que ça en deviendrai inutile ....

Get perpandicular !!!!


----------



## ficelle (14 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233; mais &#231;a ne r&#233;pond pas trop &#224; ma question (si j'ai bien lu...). Moi je veux juste savoir si je dois d&#233;charger enti&#232;rement ma batterie avant de la charger ou si je dois brancher directement l'ipod nano &#224; l'ordi pour qu'il se charge et que je puisse mettre des musiques...



c'est un peu "du vent dans les *******s" cette histoire de calibrage &#224; la premi&#232;re utilisation.

mieux vaut se concentrer sur l'&#233;laboration de listes de lectures intelligentes (ou non) &#224; synchroniser avec la b&#234;te :rateau:

edit : j'aurais du dire gonades  au lieu de *******s


----------



## sirromano1er (15 Septembre 2007)

je viens d'avoir mon ipod nano noir à la fnac des halles...

Eh bah c'est très joli joli tout ça.. L'objet est vraiment classe. J'en suis tout à fait satisfait. Aucune impression de "fatitude" 

Le seul hic c'est l'utilisation de Cover flow.. En effet, celui ci est présenté par Artiste, ce qui devient vraiment embetant dans le cas de compil.. Après avoir vu quelques postes à ce sujet, je me dis qu'Apple fera une mise à jour du soft dans pas longtemps.

Voila quelques photos de la bête.





















Enjoy!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour les photos!!  
Il est vraiment incroyablement fin et petit, c'est vraiment hallucinant


----------



## divoli (15 Septembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> je viens d'avoir mon ipod nano noir à la fnac des halles...



Merci pour les photos. 

C'est impressionnant comme il est petit et fin.


----------



## CERDAN (15 Septembre 2007)

de m&#234;me !!!


----------



## pim (15 Septembre 2007)

Voil&#224; ce qui est marqu&#233; sur le site de la Fnac sur la page des nouveaux iPod Classic et Nano :



> Exclusivit&#233; internet, produit non disponible en magasin Fnac



Et ce sont des iPods tout &#224; fait ordinaires, sans aucune offre particuli&#232;re. Cocasse, non ?


----------



## xao85 (15 Septembre 2007)

Trop beau cet Ipod Nano, je craque! :rateau:


----------



## iota (15 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

donc j'ai jou&#233; un peu avec mon nouveau nano (bleu) ce matin.
Le premier contact est tr&#232;s bon et j'adore la nouvelle interface.
Coverflow, sans &#234;tre d'une fluidit&#233; extraordinaire, est largement utilisable.

Le design est r&#233;ussi, m&#234;me si au premier abord, il ne semble pas tr&#232;s bien proportionn&#233;.

Pour les vid&#233;os, je me vois mal regarder un film dessus, par contre pour visionner quelques podcast vid&#233;o ou trailers c'est franchement pas mal.
J'ai test&#233; avec des vid&#233;os du site gametrailers (qui fournit des vid&#233;os au format iPod) et la lecture est tr&#232;s fluide.

Sinon, L'&#233;cran est vraiment tr&#232;s fin.

@+
iota


----------



## Joffrey (15 Septembre 2007)

Bah pour répondre à la question première, je trouve que les nouveaux ipods sont pas mal, et je pense qu'à mon avis je vais essayer de convaincre mon père de m'offrir l'ipod classic pour ma noël  . En tout cas je le trouve très beau.


----------



## naas (15 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> ...Le design est r&#233;ussi, m&#234;me si au premier abord, il ne semble pas tr&#232;s bien proportionn&#233;...


Effectivement le nombre d'or n'a pas &#233;t&#233; trop utilis&#233;.
as tu l'impression de finesse ou non ?


----------



## iota (15 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> As tu l'impression de finesse ou non ?


De ce c&#244;t&#233;, pas de probl&#232;me 
Il est vraiment tr&#232;s fin.

Par contre, en ce qui concerne les couleurs, il ne faut pas se fier au site Apple. Dans la r&#233;alit&#233; elles sont vraiment diff&#233;rentes.

@+
iota


----------



## thermiqueman (15 Septembre 2007)

Ahhh chat y est, enfin lol

faut pas exag&#233;r&#233;

mais sinon la premi&#232;re mise &#224; jour logiciel de l'ipod classique est disponibles, version 1.0.1, correctif de bogue

et au passage, mon cable vid&#233;o belkin pour ipod 5G fontcionne pas pour la vid&#233;o sur la t&#233;l&#233; mais fonctionne pour le son sur le home cin&#233;ma


----------



## Kukana (15 Septembre 2007)

Moi je vais aller faire un tour en ville cette aprem et essayer de trouver le classic je vous tiens au courant


----------



## HImac in touch (15 Septembre 2007)

Etant étudiant j'aurais pu bénéficier de l'Ipod Touch pour seulement 169 T__T tant pis ca sera pour une prochaine fois :'(


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Etant étudiant j'aurais pu bénéficier de l'Ipod Touch pour seulement 169 T__T tant pis ca sera pour une prochaine fois :'(



comment


----------



## Charly777 (15 Septembre 2007)

Opération mac+Ipod.
MacHitouch viens de s'offrir un mac 

Mais ça marche aussi pour les touch ? je savais pas, et en même temps je ne cherche pas à changer d'ordi.
Je sors...


----------



## pim (15 Septembre 2007)

Moi je vais aller faire un petit tour &#224; la Fnac, histoire de voir &#224; quoi ressemblent ces iPods en vrai   J'ai juste une petite appr&#233;hension, j'ai un peu peur de devoir jouer des coudes avec 150 personnes qui se battent pour voir le nouvel iPod, mais &#231;a doit &#234;tre simplement mon imagination trop fertile :rose:


----------



## twoletters (15 Septembre 2007)

Comme ça 169 euros seulement pour un ipod touch ? Comment fait-on pour avoir cette réduction (je suis étudiant) ?


----------



## xao85 (15 Septembre 2007)

twoletters a dit:


> Comme ça 169 euros seulement pour un ipod touch ? Comment fait-on pour avoir cette réduction (je suis étudiant) ?


Tu achètes un mac!


----------



## twoletters (15 Septembre 2007)

Peut-on faire marcher cette reduction sans passer par l'apple store education ? J'ai acheté mon macbook il y a une semaine.... j'suis deg !


----------



## Kansas (15 Septembre 2007)

A quand on peut s'attendre &#224; une baisse (m&#234;me petite) de l'iPod Touch en France, m&#234;me s'il est pas encore sorti ici je sais...


----------



## naas (15 Septembre 2007)

Kansas a dit:


> A quand on peut s'attendre à une baisse (même petite) de l'iPod Touch en France, même s'il est pas encore sorti ici je sais...



Bonjour et bienvenue 

JAMAIS, NEVER, et toutes les autres versions


----------



## thermiqueman (15 Septembre 2007)

Kansas a dit:


> A quand on peut s'attendre &#224; une baisse (m&#234;me petite) de l'iPod Touch en France, m&#234;me s'il est pas encore sorti ici je sais...



Je dirais.. tr&#232;s longtemps, vu que les g&#233;n&#233;ration 5G ont baiss&#233; de prix que depuis quelque mois (peut &#234;tre m&#234;me moins d'un moi lol)

Donc n'esp&#232;re pas avant au moins 2 ans (d'apr&#232;s moi &#224; moi que &#231;a fasse comme pour l'iphon mais celui-ci &#233;tant consid&#233;r&#233; comme trop cher c'&#233;tait diff&#233;rent ^^)


j'ajouterais que les 5G ont baiss&#233; de prix &#224; cause de la sortie des nouveaux pour &#233;couler les stock lol (donc comme dirais naas oui jamais !!)


----------



## Kansas (15 Septembre 2007)

OIIIn, bon c'est vrai que c'est pas excessivement cher, juste que c'est des gros arnaqeurs nivvo de la conversion $ ->  ! 

merci pour les réponses! je vais quand meme me l'acheter en 16 go alors!


----------



## rockindé (15 Septembre 2007)

Dommage que l' on ne peut s' en servir d' enregistreur numérique (avec une entrée pour une paluche ou autres) d' autant plus dommage que l' on a accès à youtube et au net...cette solution m' aurait convenue.


----------



## Ojosan (15 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, je vois sur le site que pour les etudiants il y a moyen en achetant un MacBookPro d'avoir un I pod à moitié prix ? mais comment s'y prendre, je suis de belgique et je n'ai pas entendu parler de cela dans mon Apple store, mais uniquement sur le site ? Pourriez vous m'expliquer


----------



## pim (15 Septembre 2007)

L'iPod nano, il faut le voir pour le croire, mais il est incroyablement fin. Fin comme une feuille. C'est bient&#244;t l'automne je crois ! 

@ Ojosan : c'est simple comme 3 clics.

Tu va sur le site d'Apple, puis tu s&#233;lectionne le deuxi&#232;me onglet en haut pour l'AppleStore. Une fois l&#224; &#224; droite tu va trouver un lien vers l'AppleStore &#201;ducation, tu clique. Sur la page qui s'affiche tu renseigne ton &#233;tablissement et ta ville, tu lis les conditions, tu valide. Ensuite sur la page d'accueil de l'AppleStore &#201;ducation tu va pouvoir voir la promotion mise bien en &#233;vidence, par des images et du texte au beau milieu de la page, impossible &#224; rater.


----------



## Joffrey (15 Septembre 2007)

Ojosan a dit:


> Bonjour, je vois sur le site que pour les etudiants il y a moyen en achetant un MacBookPro d'avoir un I pod à moitié prix ? mais comment s'y prendre, je suis de belgique et je n'ai pas entendu parler de cela dans mon Apple store, mais uniquement sur le site ? Pourriez vous m'expliquer


 
Vient voir sur cette page de l'apple store en Belgique ==> ici <==

Dès que léopard est sorti (en espérant qu'il soit la avant le 30 octobre), je m'achète mon iMac et je profite de cette belle offre étudiante pour m'acheter l'iPod classic


----------



## nicoplanet (15 Septembre 2007)

Hacktheipodtouch, c'est quand m&#234;me la vrai bonne nouvelle de la semaine ^^

Un grand merci aux hackers de palier au marketing foireux de Apple, pour lib&#233;rer enfin cet appareil &#224; sa juste valeur : &#231;a fait plaisir, et du coup ... je reconsid&#232;re &#224; possibilit&#233; d'un achat  

... m&#234;me si l'aspect pirat&#233; ne me plait pas forcement (mais c'est parti pour devenir r&#233;current chez la Pomme )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Septembre 2007)

cette methode ne marche pas avec les versions actuelles des logiciels necessaires.

cf iphone dev team, donc RAS

edit : un lien ou il y a bien ecrit " NON WORKING SOLUTION " 

http://iphone.fiveforty.net/wiki/index.php/IPod_Touch


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2007)

twoletters a dit:


> Peut-on faire marcher cette reduction sans passer par l'apple store education ? J'ai acheté mon macbook il y a une semaine.... j'suis deg !



Renvois le, tu as 15 jours en VPC. Puis recommande en un ou essais de négocier avec l'Apple Store, je pense que c'est jouable.


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2007)

Kansas a dit:


> juste que c'est des gros arnaqeurs nivvo de la conversion $ ->  !


Combien de fois il va falloir le répéter, les prix US sont Hors taxe. De plus, e France, on paye en plus un taxe supplémentaire sur la copie privée.

Et puis, personne ne t'oblige a acheter si tu trouve que c'est l'arnaque, il y a pleins  d'autres marques qui vendent des baladeur non?


----------



## nicoplanet (15 Septembre 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> cette methode ne marche pas avec les versions actuelles des logiciels necessaires.
> 
> cf iphone dev team, donc RAS
> 
> ...



H&#233;h&#233; merci pour cette pr&#233;cision !

Je vais donc "re-d&#233;-consid&#233;rer" l'achat de ce iPod touch :rateau: 

En plus, iLounge laisse imaginer quelques d&#233;ceptions sur la qualit&#233; audio de l'engin (pourtant dit "sp&#233;cialis&#233;" audio, ce qui est cens&#233; _justifier_ les diverses castrations)...
Ca serait "con" qu'il h&#233;rite de la partie audio du iPhone :mouais:

_"Our review of iPod touch will likely be one of *the most controversial* we&#8217;ve published, so we&#8217;re *re-running some tests* to make sure we&#8217;re *being fair*. You&#8217;ll see the results very soon, and we hope they&#8217;ll help you make *a more informed decision* about whether to buy into this particular iPod, *or hold off for next year&#8217;s replacement*. Stay tuned."_

En gros, le test risque d'&#234;tre _controvers&#233;_, il refont les tests pour &#234;tre_ juste_, et &#231;a permettra de mieux se d&#233;cider pour le choix d'un iPod... ou d'attendre !

Et quand ils &#233;crivent &#231;a en plus....

_"Sound Quality: We&#8217;ll have more to say on this soon, but the iPod touch is more like the iPhone than the iPod classic, *with a higher level of background hiss than the classic*."_


----------



## HImac in touch (15 Septembre 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Opération mac+Ipod.
> MacHitouch viens de s'offrir un mac
> 
> Mais ça marche aussi pour les touch ? je savais pas, et en même temps je ne cherche pas à changer d'ordi.
> Je sors...




C'est HImac in touch, Charly xD xD.



twoletters a dit:


> Comme ça 169 euros seulement pour un ipod touch ? Comment fait-on pour avoir cette réduction (je suis étudiant) ?



Déja dit  



twoletters a dit:


> Peut-on faire marcher cette reduction sans passer par l'apple store education ? J'ai acheté mon macbook il y a une semaine.... j'suis deg !



T'as une semaine pour rendre ton MAC mais c'ets peut -être trop tard 







Ouais bah c'est des gros voleurs , c'est éceurant, en ce moment 1 = 1, 39$ , tu vas pas me dire que en rajoutant la TVA et la Taxe et tout ca fait un prix aussi élevé et puis tout ces iPod inutiles et peu foncionnels tout pourris et regardez moi ces ipod nano tout plat tout pourri et en plus ca se raye trop.



     Désolé j'avais trop envie de troller 

Oui oui, essaie pour voir.


----------



## poiro (15 Septembre 2007)

ca fait cinq jours que j ai on nouvel ipod nano et aujourd'hui j ai eu droit a mon premier bug, les pochettes de coverflow ne s affichaient plus, les vidéos non plus, et je ne pouvais plus rien lire, la chanson se lance mais reste a 0:00. je ne pouvais plus rien faire.
ja i donc du rebooter la bête en appuyant sur menu et sur le bouton central en même temps et après y avait plus de problème.

je suis un peu déçu mais bon, il est tellement beau.


----------



## nicoplanet (15 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Ouais bah c'est des gros voleurs , c'est éceurant, en ce moment 1 = 1, 39$ , tu vas pas me dire que en rajoutant la TVA et la Taxe et tout ca fait un prix aussi élevé et puis tout ces iPod inutiles et peu foncionnels tout pourris et regardez moi ces ipod nano tout plat tout pourri et en plus ca se raye trop



En fait, si on rajoute TVA + douane + FDP (c'est incalculable sur de grosses quantités, et en plus ils sont sensiblement les même pour aller aux states et en Europe) + la fameuse taxe copie privée, je pense que les iPod sont vendu chez nous entre 50/60 euros plus cher qu'aux Etats-Unis pour le "end-user".... 

Donc c'est clair qu'on est un peu les dindons, mais l'écarts n'est pas si important que la conversion dollars/euros peut le laisser penser ! (120 euros pour le touch')


----------



## naas (15 Septembre 2007)

End user: le client 
prends en compte le fait qu'en france le niveau sonore des ipods est inf&#233;rieurs, donc r&#233;glage sp&#233;cial, ainsi que la traduction du manuel (celui que personne le lis    ) .


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> End user: le client
> prends en compte le fait qu'en france le niveau sonore des ipods est inf&#233;rieurs, donc r&#233;glage sp&#233;cial, ainsi que la traduction du manuel (celui que personne le lis    ) .



D&#233;sol&#233; pour l'anglisime ! J'aime pas &#231;a non plus, je sais pas pourquoi j'ai &#233;cris &#231;a LOL.

Sinon, c'est vrai, il y a le manuel (et l'autocollant en fran&#231;ais sur l'emballage) et le r&#233;glage sp&#233;cifique... m&#234;me en comptant 10 euros par machine, on reste toujours court de 40 euros ! :rateau:

Plus s&#233;rieusement, je pense qu'Apple vend de toute fa&#231;on plus cher de fa&#231;on assez d&#233;lib&#233;r&#233;e, en profitant justement de la conversion dollars/euros. Y a pas de petit profit, surtout quand on &#233;coule des millions de pi&#232;ces.


----------



## Charly777 (16 Septembre 2007)

poiro a dit:


> ca fait cinq jours que j ai on nouvel ipod nano et aujourd'hui j ai eu droit a mon premier bug, les pochettes de coverflow ne s affichaient plus, les vidéos non plus, et je ne pouvais plus rien lire, la chanson se lance mais reste a 0:00. je ne pouvais plus rien faire.
> ja i donc du rebooter la bête en appuyant sur menu et sur le bouton central en même temps et après y avait plus de problème.
> 
> je suis un peu déçu mais bon, il est tellement beau.



Faut pas !
N'as tu donc pas débranché ton ipod sans les précautions necessaires ? débranché sans avoir cliqué sur "ejecter" ? ou alors ne pas avoir attendu que l'icone "vous pouvez deconnecté" (qque chose comme ça sur l'écran de l'ipod) ne soit apparue ?
Dans ce cas c'est normal... ce sont les choses qui arrivent. Un petit reboot et c'est reparti voir formatage et c'est good. Mais va sur igeneration tu auras surement plus d'info à ce sujet.


----------



## kroy-wen (16 Septembre 2007)

Petit message au sujet des iPod Touch. Ils sont arrivés ce samedi à l'Apple Store de San Francisco. Je voulais vous dire que si vous avez la possibilité de l'acheter aux Etats-Unis, faites-le. Si vous connaissez quelqu'un aux E-U ou si vous êtes de passage. Pour ceux qui ont peur du clavier anglais et de l'interface anglaise: PAS DE SOUCIS, il est possible (dans Réglages/International) de changer la langue de l'interface. Il est aussi possible de passer le clavier en AZERTY. Par contre, aucune trace des accents. Mais j'ai peut-être pas bien regardé, désolé mais aujourd'hui, comme on est Samedi, l'Apple Store était blindé de chez blindé !! Impossible de "choper" un vendeur pour avoir un renseignement.

Donc voilà ce que je voulais vous dire. Je vais certainement acheter mon iPod Touch dans la semaine. $ 299 pour le 8Go, la différence est énorme comparé au prix francais.


----------



## dem1980 (16 Septembre 2007)

kroy-wen a dit:


> Petit message au sujet des iPod Touch. Ils sont arrivés ce samedi à l'Apple Store de San Francisco. Je voulais vous dire que si vous avez la possibilité de l'acheter aux Etats-Unis, faites-le. Si vous connaissez quelqu'un aux E-U ou si vous êtes de passage. Pour ceux qui ont peur du clavier anglais et de l'interface anglaise: PAS DE SOUCIS, il est possible (dans Réglages/International) de changer la langue de l'interface. Il est aussi possible de passer le clavier en AZERTY. Par contre, aucune trace des accents. Mais j'ai peut-être pas bien regardé, désolé mais aujourd'hui, comme on est Samedi, l'Apple Store était blindé de chez blindé !! Impossible de "choper" un vendeur pour avoir un renseignement.
> 
> Donc voilà ce que je voulais vous dire. Je vais certainement acheter mon iPod Touch dans la semaine. $ 299 pour le 8Go, la différence est énorme comparé au prix francais.


effectivement la différence est énorme
pour les accents, il faut rester appuyé sur "E" puis le clavier passe en mode accents si cela est possible pour la lettre "E", à vérifier donc si la version us le permet mais logiquement il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis...
je vais au canada la semaine prochaine, j'espère aussi pouvoir me ramener un itouch mais en 16go plutôt


----------



## raphpascual (16 Septembre 2007)

Une petite nouveaut&#233; int&#233;ressante ...


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Septembre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Une petite nouveauté intéressante ...



Apple prend vraiment une "sâle tournure" ces derniers temps... Dommage pour cette entreprise qui inspirait un certains respect de par le passé.

Les temps changent... et l'avenir appartient au *"reverse-engineering"* aussi chez la Pomme...


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Septembre 2007)

Bon, pas de surprises, mais une confirmation :
je viens de demander &#224; un possesseur d'iPod touch US, et les nouvelles sont mauvaises au sujet du calendrier : 

&#8212; *pas d'&#233;dition du calendrier sur le touch *_(sur les versions actuellement sur le march&#233;, &#233;videment...) _
&#8212; par contre *possibilit&#233; d'&#233;diter des contacts* (?!) sur l'appareil... 

Et oui, oui... effectivement, c'est compl&#233;tement d&#233;bile de laisser l'un sans l'autre, mais maintenant on en est s&#251;r ! :mouais:


----------



## ficelle (16 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Bon, pas de surprises, mais une confirmation :
> je viens de demander à un possesseur d'iPod touch US, et les nouvelles sont mauvaises au sujet du calendrier



oui, mais il suffit de recuperer les appli de l'iphone, et ça roule


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Septembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> oui, mais il suffit de recuperer les appli de l'iphone, et ça roule



Oui, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit encore au point pour le moment...
Mais on est bien d'accord que ça sera  heureusement  bientôt possible


----------



## kroy-wen (16 Septembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> oui, mais il suffit de recuperer les appli de l'iphone, et ça roule



A ce propos, est ce que quelqu'un sait faire ca ? J'ai bien consulté le site Hack the iPod touch mais ce site propose de récupérer les applications à partir de l'iPhone et ensuite de les transférer sur l'iPod Touch. Comme je n'ai pas d'iPhone sur moi mais seulement un iPod touch, la manip est impossible.

Vous avez une autre solution ?


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Septembre 2007)

kroy-wen a dit:


> A ce propos, est ce que quelqu'un sait faire ca ? J'ai bien consulté le site Hack the iPod touch mais ce site propose de récupérer les applications à partir de l'iPhone et ensuite de les transférer sur l'iPod Touch. Comme je n'ai pas d'iPhone sur moi mais seulement un iPod touch, la manip est impossible.



Une recherche google te permettra, à priori, de trouver facilement ce dont tu as besoin... Cependant, comme je le rappelle ci-dessus, la manip' n'est pas encore fonctionnelle, et jailbreaker rencontre quelques difficultés pour le moment...



> I was lucky enough to pick up the last iPod touch in stock at the Palo Alto, CA store today. Ill try to get some unboxing pictures up by tomorrow . I have confirmed that *current iPhone jailbreak methods are NOT working* but I will update the guide as soon as new information becomes available.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Septembre 2007)

Sur tuaw il est dit qu'on doit encore patienter pour voir l'ipod touch etre hacker car il parait qu'apple utilise une autre methode pour proteger son joujou


----------



## iota (16 Septembre 2007)

Salut.



nicoplanet a dit:


> Apple prend vraiment une "s&#226;le tournure" ces derniers temps... Dommage pour cette entreprise qui inspirait un certains respect de par le pass&#233;.


Ils ont juste rajout&#233; une cl&#233; dans la base qui contient le hash SHA1 de chaque morceau. C'est pas tr&#232;s compliqu&#233; &#224; implanter dans les programmes de gestion d'iPod existants.

Apple fait &#233;voluer sa base de donn&#233;es iTunes pour g&#233;rer de nouvelles fonctions (dans le cas pr&#233;sent, v&#233;rification de l'int&#233;grit&#233; d'un fichier). Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un mal. Les autres logiciels s'adapteront, comme ils l'ont toujours fait.

@+
iota


----------



## dem1980 (16 Septembre 2007)

kroy-wen a dit:


> A ce propos, est ce que quelqu'un sait faire ca ? J'ai bien consulté le site Hack the iPod touch mais ce site propose de récupérer les applications à partir de l'iPhone et ensuite de les transférer sur l'iPod Touch. Comme je n'ai pas d'iPhone sur moi mais seulement un iPod touch, la manip est impossible.
> 
> Vous avez une autre solution ?


le site est donc pour le moment un "canular"...
il explique comment faire en bien disant que cela n'est pas possible ???
j'avoue etre assez déçu...


----------



## Liyad (16 Septembre 2007)

A propos de l'iPod Touch : http://www.svmmac.fr/news/4139/ipod_touch_sans_os_x

Cet article nous apprend donc que certaines personnes ont re&#231;u un iPod Touch alors qu'il ne dois sortir que le 28... &#233;trange... ET que l'iPod contient le bluetooth ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2007)

Le bluetooth est une rumeur qui a été rapidement démentie.


----------



## Liyad (16 Septembre 2007)

D&#233;menti par apple... cependant, comment explique tu qu'il y est un menu bluetooth si il n'y a pas de module pour ?


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Septembre 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> D&#233;menti par apple... cependant, comment explique tu qu'il y est un menu bluetooth si il n'y a pas de module pour ?



Probablement le m&#234;me soft que dans le iPhone*?
Le iPod touch n'a que tr&#232;s peu de diff&#233;rences par rapport au iPhone*: simplement supprim&#233; et brid&#233; quelques .app... Apple n'a certainement pas trop cherch&#233; (ni eu le temps) &#224; personnaliser ou &#224; d&#233;velopper du soft d&#233;di&#233; sur ce iPod. (de plus, le bluetooth apparait comme ray&#233

Mais je me trompe peut-&#234;tre...  

Sinon, une analyse d&#233;taill&#233;e et int&#233;ressante au sujet du iPod classic (6G) : apparemment la qualit&#233; audio est un peu en de&#231;&#224; (en tout cas diff&#233;rente) de sont pr&#233;d&#233;cesseur, d'apr&#232;s ce site.

Cependant, iLounge consid&#232;re plut&#244;t le son comme meilleur et plus d&#233;taill&#233;, bien que plus froid (et je rajoute m&#233;tallique d'apr&#232;s le premier site...)

Le processeur audio a chang&#233; &#224; priori !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Démenti par apple... cependant, comment explique tu qu'il y est un menu bluetooth si il n'y a pas de module pour ?



C'était à la base une erreur d'un graphiste sur une photo Maintenant, on ne va pas attendre longtemps à voir des photos d'ipod Touch désossés et on verra si la puce est bien présente. Mais j'en doute


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'était à la base une erreur d'un graphiste sur une photo Maintenant, on ne va pas attendre longtemps à voir des photos d'ipod Touch désossés et on verra si la puce est bien présente. Mais j'en doute



Déjà fait... et elle n'est pas présente. :rateau: 



Sinon, la review du iPod touch est sortie chez iLounge :

*B- : "limited recommandation"*, ça fait mal !!! C'est le premier iPod a essuyer une telle note.    

En gros, l'écran n'est pas top (Apple va peut-être modifier ça dans les mois à venir, en douceur ?), l'audio correcte, mais en dessous du iPod classic, l'autonomie très moyenne en regard du iPhone et des autres iPod... sans parler des mesquineries qui m'ont agacées dans les pages précédentes...  

Je ne parle pas non plus de la capacité (avec la mémoire flash, pas le choix, c'est vrai !). Néanmoins, à ce sujet, le test fait état d'*une grande lenteur de cette mémoire* : 17 min pour 5 Go alors que ça ne prends que 6 min sur le classic... (et 8 min sur un nano équipé aussi de flash). Là encore, ça mérite réflexion, puisque les transferts seront beaucoup plus fréquents, étant donnée la capacité moindre ! 

Bref, l'idée de *castrer un iPhone* au lieu de créer un _"vrai"_ iPod n'a pas plu on dirait.
Et pour ma part, je suis entièrement d'accord avec cet avis.  

Bonne lecture !


----------



## max1392 (17 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de recevoir mon Nano tout joli tout beau ce matin mais, surprise, mes podcasts vid&#233;os ne sont pas accept&#233;s car il est dit que "il est impossible de l'y lire" !!
J'ai essay&#233; avec la mise &#224; jour et m&#234;me avec les r&#233;glages par d&#233;faut et rien n'y fait...
Je l'ai attendu tellement longtemps que &#231;&#224; m'emb&#234;terait de devoir le renvoyer...
Une id&#233;e ??

MAJ : C'est bon, j'ai trouv&#233;, certaines vid&#233;os ne sont tout simplement pas optimis&#233;es pour le nouveau nano...


----------



## bafien (17 Septembre 2007)

J'ai acheté un Ipod classic...
C'est mon premier Ipod et j'en suis ravi !!! et en plus avec 80Go j'ai tout mon mac avec moi...
J'aimerai protéger mon achat... avez vous des exemples d'étuis? quels sont les étuis compatibles avec une épaisseur de 10,5mm?
Merci


----------



## bafien (17 Septembre 2007)

max1392 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon Nano tout joli tout beau ce matin mais, surprise, mes podcasts vidéos ne sont pas acceptés car il est dit que "il est impossible de l'y lire" !!
> J'ai essayé avec la mise à jour et même avec les réglages par défaut et rien n'y fait...
> Je l'ai attendu tellement longtemps que çà m'embêterait de devoir le renvoyer...
> Une idée ??
> ...



Tu peux en dire plus?????


----------



## thermiqueman (17 Septembre 2007)

Tu peux prend un iskin pour ipod 5G 30go mais c'est pas super pour utiliser la molette et c'est cher mais sinon t'a d'autres protection en silicone efficaces cheez auchan ou darty (après les autres je sais pas lol) et pas trop cher d'ailleur (20 mais sous marque)

c'est pour moi les mielleurs protection et j'ai déjà fais tomber mon nouvel ipod 3 ou 4 fois sans dommage.

Au passage, je trouve le son meilleur sur ce nouvel ipod, contrairement aux tests mais ça viens peut être des mes anciens écouteurs


----------



## Liyad (17 Septembre 2007)

Nicolas, pour l'&#233;cran, c'est une histoire de r&#233;f&#233;rence. Les r&#233;f&#233;rence en 5 sont de mauvais &#233;cran la plupart du temps, en 7 ils sont pareil que l'iPhone


----------



## Chû_Totoro (17 Septembre 2007)

Moi j'ai pour l'instant un iPod Photo de 16Go et même si j'en suis très content j'ai vraiment envie de profiter des cette grosse mise à jour iPod pour me faire plaisir.
Pour l'iPhone j'ai fait un trait dessus rapidement parce que si je vais faire de la moto cross dans les bois ou du roller (enfin bref si je fait une activité à risque pour le téléphone) ça me ferait mal de casser l'iPhone.
Du coup j'ai longtemps hésité avec le nano qui est vraiment pour moi le meilleur rapport qualité/ prix dans la nouvelle gamme.
Mais finalement j'ai pris le touch surtout pour les fonctionalité wi-fi qui font que je pourrais surfer sur le net depuis mon jardin sans problème  
Après pour la capacité c'est vrai que c'est pas énorme mais ça me forcera à trier un peu parce que je zappe 2 chansons sur 3 sur mon iPod photo (c'est des chansons que j'aime bien mais pas à écouter trop souvent).

Bref je sais que j'essaie de me convaincre en même temps avec mes excuses bidon mais c'est souvent comme ça. Soit on a un réèl besoin (ce qui est rare pour un object comme un baladeur mp3) et on hésite pas. Soit on a un coup de coeur et on trouve des arguments par ci par là pour justifer la somme un peu douloureuse  

Moi j'ai un pote qui a le Nano et c'est vraiment un petit bijou :love:  (bonne idée de cadeau pas trop cher pour les fêtes  )


----------



## CERDAN (17 Septembre 2007)

bafien a dit:


> J'ai acheté un Ipod classic...
> C'est mon premier Ipod et j'en suis ravi !!! et en plus avec 80Go j'ai tout mon mac avec moi...
> J'aimerai protéger mon achat... avez vous des exemples d'étuis? quels sont les étuis compatibles avec une épaisseur de 10,5mm?
> Merci



Le mieux pour le moment ( aussi pour l"epaisser ), c'est la chausette apple, ils t'en fournissent 6 par boite. J'en suis ravie :love: .


----------



## Liyad (17 Septembre 2007)

Exact, elles sont g&#233;niale ^


----------



## Kansas (17 Septembre 2007)

Hello

Je voudrais acheter l'iPod Touch 16Go mais moins cher que le prix officiel de l'Apple Store, donc j'ai trouv&#233; cette annonce sur eBay et j'aimerais l'avis d'experts ^^ sur l'image (apparement amateur) que propose le vendeur.. Le truc c'est que je me demandais juste si c'&#233;tait pas plut&#244;t une photo de l'iPhone que de l'iPod Touch ??? Merki


----------



## twoletters (17 Septembre 2007)

Effectivement, l'appareil déballé c'est un iPhone. Donc grosse arnaque en vue. Personellement, je ne te conseillerai pas de t'engager. Surtout que le prix ne sera pas vraiment moins cher : 160 euros + 30 euros de frais de port : 190 euros au total. (sur l'apple store, tu auras la meme chose pour 20 euros de plus, et étant sur du sérieux du vendeur).
Maintenant, fais ton choix


----------



## max1392 (17 Septembre 2007)

bafien a dit:


> Tu peux en dire plus?????



J'ai téléchargé un podcast vidéo ce matin et il ne passait pas sur mon Nano. J'ai commencé à pester et puis j'ai essayé avec le podcast des "Lascars", la série sur Canal +. Et là tout fonctionne. Puis j'ai vu que sur certains podcasts vidéos, il était spécifié pour iPod video seulement, je pense donc qu'ils sont optimisés pour les écrans des iPod classic maintenant et pas encore pour ceux des Nano.

Ceci dit, je peux me tromper mais je ne suis pas allé chercher plus loin, les podcasts vidéos que je cherchais fonctionnant. Si quelqu'un peut plus te renseigner...

En tout cas ce nouveau nano est terrible !


----------



## iota (17 Septembre 2007)

Salut.



twoletters a dit:


> Effectivement, l'appareil déballé c'est un iPhone. Donc grosse arnaque en vue.


La boîte au milieu est celle d'un iPod touch...

@+
iota


----------



## globeman (17 Septembre 2007)

je viens de reçevoir l'ipod red, je suis déçu par la couleur, elle vire au rose alors que sur des photos du net c'était bien rouge. La couleur de mon nano est celle de l'apple store.
ceux qui ont le nano on le même sentiment?
j'ai envie de le changer pour un gris, mais il est gravé, pas de problème d'échange sur apple store?


----------



## twoletters (17 Septembre 2007)

Je pense que tu peux faire marcher la garantie de renvoyer un produit les 10 premiers jours de ton achat et de te faire rembourser illicot.


----------



## Kansas (17 Septembre 2007)

twoletters a dit:


> Effectivement, l'appareil d&#233;ball&#233; c'est un iPhone. Donc grosse arnaque en vue. Personellement, je ne te conseillerai pas de t'engager. Surtout que le prix ne sera pas vraiment moins cher : 160 euros + 30 euros de frais de port : 190 euros au total. (sur l'apple store, tu auras la meme chose pour 20 euros de plus, et &#233;tant sur du s&#233;rieux du vendeur).
> Maintenant, fais ton choix



OK,jsuis pas encore d&#233;cid&#233;. Mais mersi de la confirmation!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

twoletters a dit:


> Je pense que tu peux faire marcher la garantie de renvoyer un produit les 10 premiers jours de ton achat et de te faire rembourser illicot.



Pas les iPod gravés


----------



## globeman (17 Septembre 2007)

rien n'est mentionné quand on l'achète, et la couleur ne correspond vraiment plu à l'ancien nano red. J'ai pas envie de me trimbaler avec un nano fushia !


----------



## twoletters (17 Septembre 2007)

Sachant qu'on peux tjs renvoyer un appareil acheté sur le net sous les 10 ou 15 jours, je vois pas pourquoi ça serait impossible, ipod gravé ou non.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

quand on modifie la gravure apr&#232;s commande ils mettent &#231;a : lien


----------



## divoli (17 Septembre 2007)

Ah ben c'est malin ! T'as gagné le pompon, toi !


----------



## globeman (17 Septembre 2007)

oui mais la couleur de leur ipod red est complétement ratée, ou alors elle est diiférente d'un   
ipod à l'autre à en croire les photos du net: sur quelques photos il est vraiment rouge sur d'autres il est fushia


----------



## ticus (17 Septembre 2007)

A ceux qui ont commandé leur iPod sur l'Apple Store : Pouvez vous me dire quel est le transporteur qui livre ? (UPS, Fedex, TNT, Chronopost, collissimo...)

Je bosse toute la semaine (comme beaucoup je suppose) Que se passe t il lorsqu'on est pas chez soi ? Où le colis est il déposé ? A la poste ?

Si je pose cette question c'est parce qu'une fois j'ai commandé sur Internet, le transporteur était UPS et n'étant pas chez moi j'ai du me trimbaler à Aubervilliers dans leurs entrepots pour chercher mon colis.

N'ayant jamais commandé sur l'Apple store c'est le seul point qui me fait hésiter.

D'avance merci.


----------



## twoletters (17 Septembre 2007)

Quand tu n'es pas là, le transporteur repasse le lendemain. (3 passages maximum il me semble). Au pire, tu peux appeler le transporteur pour convenir d'une date ou d'une plage horaire. C'est ce que j'ai fais avec TNT et ça s'est trés bien passé. (la première fois j'étais pas là et ils m'ont appelé pour me demander si je serai là le lendemain)


----------



## ticus (17 Septembre 2007)

twoletters a dit:


> Quand tu n'es pas l&#224;, le transporteur repasse le lendemain. (3 passages maximum il me semble). Au pire, tu peux appeler le transporteur pour convenir d'une date ou d'une plage horaire. C'est ce que j'ai fais avec TNT et &#231;a s'est tr&#233;s bien pass&#233;. (la premi&#232;re fois j'&#233;tais pas l&#224; et ils m'ont appel&#233; pour me demander si je serai l&#224; le lendemain)



Merci de ta r&#233;ponse, mais j'insite sur le fait lorsqu'on n'est pas l&#224;... et ceux meme apr&#232;s 3 passages au maximum...

Je bosse tous les jours de 7h &#224; 21h (enfin je suis parti de 7h &#224; 21h) environ... et pas moyen de me faire livrer sur le lieu de travail.


----------



## divoli (17 Septembre 2007)

twoletters a dit:


> Quand tu n'es pas l&#224;, le transporteur repasse le lendemain. (3 passages maximum il me semble). Au pire, tu peux appeler le transporteur pour convenir d'une date ou d'une plage horaire. C'est ce que j'ai fais avec TNT et &#231;a s'est tr&#233;s bien pass&#233;. (la premi&#232;re fois j'&#233;tais pas l&#224; et ils m'ont appel&#233; pour me demander si je serai l&#224; le lendemain)



Oui, c'est exactement &#231;a. C'est d'ailleurs expliqu&#233; sur le site de TNT. 


Apr&#232;s 3 passages infructueux, il me semble que c'est retour &#224; l'envoyeur (&#224; v&#233;rifier sur le site de TNT).


----------



## naas (17 Septembre 2007)

Bon apparement la radio en continu via le wifi ne fonctionne pas :sleep:


----------



## ticus (17 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, c'est exactement ça. C'est d'ailleurs expliqué sur le site de TNT.
> 
> 
> Après 3 passages infructueux, il me semble que c'est retour à l'envoyeur (à vérifier sur le site de TNT).




Apparement, d'après le site de TNT, on pourrait se faire livrer dans un relais colis....

Question subsidiaire : c'est toujours TNT qui livre les commandes Apple Store ? (en l occurence pour les iPod (produit qui m'intéresse))

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

Un ami s'est fait livr&#233; par UPS...


----------



## max1392 (17 Septembre 2007)

Je me suis fait livrer par UPS et tu peux les appeler pour convenir d'une plage horaire. Pourquoi tu ne te ferais pas livrer sur ton lieu de travail ?? Rien ne t'empêche de le faire je pense si tu leur expliques que tu n'es pas chez toi et que personne ne peut le réceptionner.
Appelle les en tout cas parce que UPS...disons que j'ai eu pas mal de problèmes


----------



## eex (17 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Bon apparement la radio en continu via le wifi ne fonctionne pas :sleep:



arfffff 
c'est nul ça

mais bon va bien y avoir de gentilles personnes pour nous faire marcher ça non ? :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (18 Septembre 2007)

Nouveau possesseur d'un iPod Nano bleu, je me suis empress&#233; de faire la MAJ 1.0.1 n'ayant rien lu de critique &#224; ce sujet.
Donc je ne saurai vous dire si avant cette MAJ il &#233;tait plus ou moins r&#233;actif, en tout cas en l'&#233;tat il est largement asez r&#233;actif. Certe, parfois coverflow a un peu de retard pour l'affichage des pochettes, mais rien de bien grave 

Cot&#233; video, j'&#233;tais sceptique &#224; la base, et apr&#232;s un test rapide &#224; la Fnac, j'avais commenc&#233; &#224; changer d'avis.
Apr&#232;s un test un peu plus long, je peux dire que c'est tout &#224; fait utilisable ! Certes, ce n'est pas l'&#233;cran d'un iPod touch ou iPhone, mais tant qu'o ne cherche pas &#224; voir chaque d&#233;tail du film/clip ou autre qu'on regarde, &#231;a suffit amplement.

Reste deux petits soucis : le temps de conversion des videos pour qu'elles soient lisibles sur l'iPod. Mon MB 2Ghz avec ses 2Go de RAM met bien 30min &#224; convertir une video de 50min... (en l'occurence une &#233;mission de France 5 r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;e sur le site de la chaine)
Et d'une video en 320x240 de 160Mo, il en fait une video de 300 Mo !
N'y a-t-il pas un moyen plus rapide et surtout donnant des fichiers videos moins lourds ?

*Ah, et petit bug rep&#233;r&#233;, quand j'&#233;jecte l'iPod apr&#232;s avoir ajout&#233; une video, il le red&#233;marre en fait, le remonte sur le MB. L&#224; je dois l'&#233;jecter une 2&#232;me fois pour le d&#233;brancher. Et bien sur, la personnalisation des menus est perdue &#224; chauque fois... suis-je le seul &#224; rencontrer ce souci ?*

Bref, bug mis &#224; part et cette histoire de (longue) conversion de fichier videos, c'est un excellent iPod qui remplira &#224; merveille sa fonction ! 

Eddy

MAJ : Concernant les videos, c'est tr&#232;s al&#233;atoire. Par exemple une video t&#233;l&#233;charger sur Google video en format pour ipod ne daigne pas &#233;mettre de son sur le MB, et une fois sur l'ipod, la video ne se lance meme pas.
D'autre part, des podcasts de "Metropolis" sont pour certains directement lisibles par l'ipod nano (pourtant pas les videos les plus r&#233;centes), quand d'autres ne veulent pas etre transf&#233;r&#233;es, meme encod&#233;s en H.264 ! Et si on tente une conversion via iTunes, on se retrouve avec le son et.. une image toute blanche.

Bref, un peu d&#233;cevant tout de meme tout &#231;a. Ce n'est certe pas mon utilisation principale du nano, mais justement, &#224; titre de "petit plus", j'aurais aim&#233; avoir un produit qui se comporte correctement la majoit&#233; du temps et non l'inverse.
A voir avec l'exp&#233;rience, des fois que tous ces dysfonctionnemen soient am&#233;lior&#233;s par une MAJ du firmware ou par une autre fa&#231;on de convertir les videos.


----------



## eman (18 Septembre 2007)

Et bah pour un nouveau produit censé être génial je trouve que c'est vraiment décevant tous les problèmes que tout le monde rencontre . Je suis de plus en plus sceptique sur l'ipod. Moi qui en voulait un (mon premier !!) je pense que je vais repoussé mon achat voir ne pas en acheter du tout. 
Franchement où est passé la simplicté du mac.....


----------



## divoli (18 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Déjà fait... et elle n'est pas présente. :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Franchement, si c'est pour en arriver là, il ne fallait pas le sortir, ce machin. 

Ou alors ce n'est vraiment qu'un "premier jet" (sur lequel bon nombre d'utilisateurs va essuyer les plâtres, en attendant des améliorations).

J'attends quand même d'autres tests et des retours à plus large échelle...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

> L'écran n'est pas top



C'est marrant comme affirmation, alors que l'écran de l'iPhone est reconnu comme excellent dans le monde des téléphones portables, ça voudrait dire que l'iPod Touch a juste un écran très bon. Pfff.


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est marrant comme affirmation, alors que l'&#233;cran de l'iPhone est reconnu comme excellent dans le monde des t&#233;l&#233;phones portables, &#231;a voudrait dire que l'iPod Touch a juste un &#233;cran tr&#232;s bon. Pfff.



L'&#233;cran du iPhone est sympa en effet... Visiblement, l'&#233;cran du iTouch n'est pas le m&#234;me (et on dirait que ce n'est pas non plus en rapport avec l'histoire de s&#233;ries 5 & 7 du iPhone)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> L'écran du iPhone est sympa en effet... Visiblement, l'écran du iTouch n'est pas le même (et on dirait que ce n'est pas non plus en rapport avec l'histoire de séries 5 & 7 du iPhone)



Suite aux critiques de l'écran de l'iMac 20" que moi je trouve magnifique, je ne me fie plus à ce genre de rumeurs


----------



## croco69 (18 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Celà faisait quelques temps que je voulais passer le pas et me prendre un ipod ce que je viens de faire hier en achetant un nano 8go noir.

celui-ci est vraiment très bien du moins pour la connaissance limitée des mp3 que j'ai.

Par contre une remarque lorsque l'on veut faire la mise à jour 1.0.1 de l'ipod via itunes faut pas être presser car hier soir 1h30 pour 53Mo alors que j'ai de la fibre...

Celà doit démontrer qu'ils se vendent ses petits

Par contre petite question :

J'ai voulu synchroniser l'agenda et les contact avec outlook 2003.

Pas de problème avec les contact, tous sont sur l'ipod mais impossible de synchroniser l'agenda ou les taches d'outlook l'ipod demeurant désemparement vide.

je reçois un message comme quoi la synchronisation de l'agenda n'est pas possible et qu'il faut essayer de fermer la session de windows et ressayer.

Celà fait 2 heures que je tente tout .

Auriez vous des idées car ce qui est suprenant c'est que les contacts passent amis pas l'agenda ?

Merci


----------



## islacoulxii (18 Septembre 2007)

avec iCal pour l'agenda...


----------



## naas (18 Septembre 2007)

Va plut&#244;t du cot&#233; d'igeneration pour ces questions


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2007)

J'allais le dire. Pour ce genre de questions techniques, bidouilles, bugs &#224; r&#233;soudre, il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable de se rendre sur Informatique nomade, ou iGeneration.

Ici, on essaie si possible de s'en tenir aux r&#233;actions.


----------



## croco69 (18 Septembre 2007)

merci beaucoup de vos liens.

a+


----------



## thermiqueman (18 Septembre 2007)

C'est UPS qui livre toute les commande sur l'appel stroe (j'en ai eu 4 en 5 mois )


----------



## max1392 (19 Septembre 2007)

thermiqueman a dit:


> C'est UPS qui livre toute les commande sur l'appel stroe (j'en ai eu 4 en 5 mois )



:mouais: 

Absolument pas, pour mon iBook G4 il y a 2 ans et demi et pour mon MacBook ce mois-ci j'ai eu TNT qui m'a livré, sans le moindre problème d'ailleurs, contrairement à UPS qui eux, m'ont livré pour mon Nano cette semaine.

Tu as peut-être eu affaire seulement à UPS, et j'espère pour toi qu'ils sont plus compétents et scrupuleux des personnes à qui j'ai eu affaire chez eux  , mais TNT s'occupe aussi de livraisons des commandes sur l'apple store.


----------



## EcoFlex (19 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous,

Je reviens de NY aujourd'hui même et évidemment je suis allé faire un tour au store de la 5th avenue voir l'iPhone Touch et y a pas à dire il DECHIRE !!! :love: :love: :love: 
Je ne sais pas si il était en vente (j'ai pas voulu voir car j'aurai craqué et finacièrement c'était pas possible  ) mais il y avait un stand dédié à l'iPhone Touch ; j'ai donc pu le manipuler un petit peu. Et comme disait Flavie Flament Whaouu ! Super réactif, bel écran, tres fluide et pas chére par rapport au prix français. J'èspère y retourner en décembre pour m'en prendre un et que le taux de change me soit favorable.


----------



## islacoulxii (19 Septembre 2007)

euh.. tu veux surement dire  iPod touch et non iPhone  touch ...


----------



## Kukana (19 Septembre 2007)

bien vu moi j'avais lu *iPod* touch ^^


----------



## CERDAN (19 Septembre 2007)

C'est vrai, deja qu'il dechire sur photo... il doit &#234;tre vraiment genial en vrai.
Mais 8 et 16 Go c'est un peu trop peu pour moi...


----------



## EcoFlex (19 Septembre 2007)

Ah ouais désolé c'est bien du iPod Touch dont je parlais 

C'est vrai que ça fait un peu short 8 et 16 Go mais il est tellement sublime et quelle finesse !


----------



## globeman (19 Septembre 2007)

je sais pas pour vous, mais le mien tire vraiment vers le rose, alors que sur certaine photos  
du net, il est bien rouge
les votres sont comments?
merci de vos témoignage


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Moi j'ai vu le nouveau nano aujourd'hui !!!! Il est 2 fois plus fin et petit que ce que je pensais !!! Sublime 
Mais ma pr&#233;f&#233;rence reste attribu&#233;e au touch 
Mais si le touch n'&#233;tais pas sorti j'aurais &#233;t&#233; fou du nano


----------



## chounim (19 Septembre 2007)

j'suis all&#233; voir le nano aussi en d&#233;mo...
bilan:
bien, mais pas top:
+ : fin, agr&#233;able, video
- : l'&#233;cran divis&#233;, molette trop petite, celui que j'avais en test, batterie 50&#37; &#233;tait tristement lent.


----------



## ticus (19 Septembre 2007)

max1392 a dit:


> Je me suis fait livrer par UPS et tu peux les appeler pour convenir d'une plage horaire. Pourquoi tu ne te ferais pas livrer sur ton lieu de travail ?? Rien ne t'empêche de le faire je pense si tu leur expliques que tu n'es pas chez toi et que personne ne peut le réceptionner.
> Appelle les en tout cas parce que UPS...disons que j'ai eu pas mal de problèmes



Parce que je n'ai pas de lieu de "travail fixe", et de toute façon c'est impossible qu'il me le livre sur mon lieu de travail

Bref c'est compliqué.... pour me consoler d'après la Fnac Digitale, Apple aurait dit au vendeur qu'ils auraient en rayon les iPod Touch pour le 28sept (ils veulent les avoir pendant l'apple expo)


----------



## desertea (19 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Nan mais c'est juste qu'il y a un conflit dans les gammes. L'iPod Touch n'a en réalité aucune raison d'exister tant l'iPhone, pour 90  de plus, réunit toutes les fonctions qu'il faut.
> 
> Et de toute façon, une personne qui téléphone peu ne s'en fiche pas d'avoir un iPod touch qui fait aussi GSM pour 90  supplémentaires
> 
> ...




C'est un forum je sais, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour laisser le cerveau aux vestiaires.
Effectivement il y a 90 euros à l'achat. Mais ton iPod touch ne t'obligeras pas à un abonnement d'au moins 50 euros/mois (soit 600 euros pour l'année)  

Alors tu vois, je fais parti des personnes qui téléphonent peu (1 heure maxi par mois), alors le forfait à 50 euros à vie* ce n'est pas pour moi !!!!


* je suppose en effet, qu'une fois l'abonnement résilié une bon nombres de fonctions de cet iPhone doivent disparaitre.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

chounim a dit:


> j'suis allé voir le nano aussi en démo...
> bilan:
> bien, mais pas top:
> + : fin, agréable, video
> - : l'écran divisé, molette trop petite, celui que j'avais en test, batterie 50% était tristement lent.



oui c'est vrai qu'il est assez là ! et la mollette ne répond pas terriblement bien sauf dans les jeux !  étrange...


----------



## Kukana (19 Septembre 2007)

moi si tout ce passe bien ce week end je vais chercher mon iPod classic    :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

oui, celui-l&#224; il n'y a aucun d&#233;faut de plus que l'ancien ! juste le design et l'interface ont chang&#233; donc tu ne prends aucun risque


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2007)

J'y reviens  Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si on peut mettre plus de 1000 notes sur les nouveaux ipods ?


----------



## naas (19 Septembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> J'y reviens  Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si on peut mettre plus de 1000 notes sur les nouveaux ipods ?


Bon monsieur maintenant il faut arrêter hein, c'est l'heure, vous comprenez hein   


sinon il te reste a faire des contacts correspondants, ou acheter un palm


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> sinon il te reste a faire des contacts correspondants, ou acheter un palm


1) Booxter exporte pour l'ipod, pas pour le palm 
2) 50 Gigas de photos, c'est possible sur le Palm :rose:   
2 variante) 100 Gigas de musique, ça rentre sur le Palm  

Bon, je vais faire comme d'hab : m'imprimer en 4 pages sur une un listing de mes albums et le plier en 4 dans la poche. Pour les bouquins, je continue à acheter en double, c'est mon quart d'heure de mécénat culturel : sauvons les libraires, ils le méritent (en tous cas certains  )


----------



## naas (19 Septembre 2007)

Un calepin avec des onglets lettre ferais l'affaire pour tes bouquins.
Mon p&#232;re avec quelques 3000 livres sous 4D &#224; le m&#234;me probl&#232;me :sick:


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Un calepin avec des onglets lettre ferais l'affaire pour tes bouquins.
> Mon père avec quelques 3000 livres sous 4D à le même problème :sick:



J'écris beaucoup trop mal pour ça !  et rien qu'à l'idée de devoir réécrire tout ça (je l'ai eu fait à une époque) j'ai le vertige. Tu as une imprimante avec un bac calepin ? 

En tous cas, dis à ton père de faire joujou avec Booxter, c'est un bijou (et tu peux importer une liste en texte tabulé, par exemple sortant de 4D  )


----------



## fpoil (20 Septembre 2007)

un concurrent &#224; l'ipod touch ?

gps, voip ....


----------



## PER180H (20 Septembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> 2) 50 Gigas de photos, c'est possible sur le Palm :rose:
> 2 variante) 100 Gigas de musique, ça rentre sur le Palm



Avec un Palm.. et une sacoche pour transporter une centaine de cartes SD... c'est faisable:rateau:


----------



## sebneb (20 Septembre 2007)

je me suis acheté mon IPOD CLASSIC NOIR... à la FNAC de la Défense... ils sont dispo maintenant je n'ai pas fait attention s'il y avait les 160Go... en tout cas les 5% fonctionnent aussi dessus...


----------



## islacoulxii (20 Septembre 2007)

Pour les  Belges: les 160 Go sont arriv&#233;s chez  MacLine... ;-)


----------



## thermiqueman (20 Septembre 2007)

max1392 a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Absolument pas, pour mon iBook G4 il y a 2 ans et demi et pour mon MacBook ce mois-ci j'ai eu TNT qui m'a livré, sans le moindre problème d'ailleurs, contrairement à UPS qui eux, m'ont livré pour mon Nano cette semaine.
> 
> Tu as peut-être eu affaire seulement à UPS, et j'espère pour toi qu'ils sont plus compétents et scrupuleux des personnes à qui j'ai eu affaire chez eux  , mais TNT s'occupe aussi de livraisons des commandes sur l'apple store.


Hey, il y a deux ans et demi 

moi j'te parle de toutes mes commandes depuis les 5 derniers mois donc...?


----------



## Charly777 (20 Septembre 2007)

globeman a dit:


> je sais pas pour vous, mais le mien tire vraiment vers le rose, alors que sur certaine photos
> du net, il est bien rouge
> les votres sont comments?
> merci de vos témoignage



Globeman, on ac ompris maintenant ton mécontentement vis à vis de la couleur... ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne répond pas que l'on t'igonres pour autant... tout simplement nous n'avons pas la réponse !

Donc avis aux amateurs et pour ceux qui ne le savent pas encore : 
*globeman n'aime pas la couleur de son ipod rose (soit disant rouge) et il est gravé* !!! 

Eventuellement, ipod à vendre et donc rose...


----------



## lumai (20 Septembre 2007)

Oui oui globeman il a des reflets roses, tout d&#233;pend de la lumi&#232;re dans laquelle il se trouve. Et tu sais, il n'y a rien de si terrible &#224; avoir un ipod rouge/ros&#233;... Moi m&#234;me je m'en porte tr&#232;s bien !


----------



## bacman (21 Septembre 2007)

y a-t'il quelqu'un qui l'a reçu?
sur le store , il est desormais indiqué 24 H pour l'envoi or mon apple premium reseller n'a aucune lisibilité d'apple pour la réception alors que les nanos et les 80 go sont dispo depuis 1 semaine.


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2007)

Demande &#224; ton premier revendeur de:
Changer de lunette pour une meilleure visibilit&#233;
Commander sur l'apple store pour toi
attendre l'apple expo


----------



## bacman (21 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Demande à ton premier revendeur de:
> Changer de lunette pour une meilleure visibilité
> Commander sur l'apple store pour toi
> attendre l'apple expo



tu veux dire que tu en a vu ou que tu connais des personnes qui l'on reçu.
à la FNAC, ils les attendent toujours alors qu'il était annoncé pour la semaine dernière


----------



## hadrien-g (22 Septembre 2007)

Je peux t'assurer qu'il sont accessible, j'en est moi même un exemplaire dans les mains!
 Bonne journée à tous!

hadrien


----------



## bacman (22 Septembre 2007)

hadrien-g a dit:


> Je peux t'assurer qu'il sont accessible, j'en est moi même un exemplaire dans les mains!
> Bonne journée à tous!
> 
> hadrien



c'est bien d'un 160 go dont tu parles? les 80 go sont dispo depuis + de 8 jours


----------



## islacoulxii (22 Septembre 2007)

Les 160 sont dispos aussi... on attend plus que les touch.. ^^


----------



## Charly777 (22 Septembre 2007)

A propos de touch et compagnie... et bien... j'ai pu tester l'écran tactil de l'iphone. Je dis bien iphone et non ipod Touch.  

Et bien, la navigation est tout simplement PHENOMENALE   
C'est super simple, même l'écran est largement suffisant pour naviguer sur le web et l'écran répond parfaitement.

Celui que j'ai pu essayer était sur orange, bien sur américain donc avec clavier qwerty.
Vraiment, c'est un outil (pff téléphone) impeccable ! 
Vivement les premiers tests du touch en France et non pas ce qu'on peut lire ci et là. Le téléphone ne m'interresse pas mais si l'autonomie est bien supérieure... cela laisse à réfléchir...

Voilà, c'est dit !


----------



## nicoplanet (22 Septembre 2007)

Ayé, pour ma part, c'est le iPod classic 80Go pour la musique en attendant le iPhone Rev.B d'ici 6 mois :rateau: 

Sinon, le iPod 6G est sympa, il respire la bonne qualité etc... par contre la molette me fait une drôle d'impression par rapport à mon ancien 4.5G ?


----------



## Kukana (22 Septembre 2007)

je reviens de la fnac a montpellier et j'ai vu l'iPod classic  80Go il est juste sublime mais 
tjs pas en vente d'apres ce que j'ai compris


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2007)

Moi j'ai vu à la fnac d'angers le nano et j'ai beau avoir vu des photos, j'ai alluciné sur sa taille. Il est minuscule! Toute en finesse... Il est sublime! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi j'ai vu à la fnac d'angers le nano et j'ai beau avoir vu des photos, j'ai alluciné sur sa taille. Il est minuscule! Toute en finesse... Il est sublime! :love:



moi idem


----------



## islacoulxii (22 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi j'ai vu à la fnac d'angers le nano et j'ai beau avoir vu des photos, j'ai alluciné sur sa taille. Il est minuscule! Toute en finesse... Il est sublime! :love:


Oui, j'ai craqu&#233; sur le nano... un vrai petit timbre  post.. ou presque...


----------



## Scordiaz (22 Septembre 2007)

j'ai acheté un Ipod 80 Go au mois de janvier, et la il y a les nouveaux, ça me mets un peu la rage j'auraai eu 160 Go pour le meme prix ...


----------



## samoussa (22 Septembre 2007)

Scordiaz a dit:


> j'ai acheté un Ipod 80 Go au mois de janvier, et la il y a les nouveaux, ça me mets un peu la rage j'auraai eu 160 Go pour le meme prix ...


l'acheteur du premier ibook aurait 2 macboks pour le même prix


----------



## bacman (22 Septembre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> l'acheteur du premier ibook aurait 2 macboks pour le même prix


zut pour le prix de mon premier macplus et de la lazerwriter, c'est 13 macbooks que je peux prendre maintenant


----------



## islacoulxii (22 Septembre 2007)

bacman a dit:


> zut pour le prix de mon premier macplus et de la lazerwriter, c'est 13 macbooks que je peux prendre maintenant


Aucun rapport avec les nouveaux iPods... 

On retourne au theme du sujet svp.




(ok je sors --> [ ])


----------



## Samus (23 Septembre 2007)

Les nouveaux ipod touch et nanos ne sont compatibles qu'avec Tiger et Leopard, n'est ce pas ?  Et Ils nécessitent Itunes version 7.4 pour transferer de la musique. Or cette version d'Itunes est compatible avec Panther. 

Ma question est donc : Pourquoi l'ipod touch ou les nouveaux nanos ne fonctionneraient  pas (au moins pour les transferts de musique) avec Panther ? quelqu'un aurait il essayé ?


----------



## sebneb (23 Septembre 2007)

Je voudrais savoir si vous avez vu des protections pour les IPOD nano 8Go et classic  80Go...

car ils vendent les ipod mais toujours pas les protections... je trouve ça très limite quand même...


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> Ma question est donc : Pourquoi l'ipod touch ou les nouveaux nanos ne fonctionneraient  pas (au moins pour les transferts de musique) avec Panther ? quelqu'un aurait il essayé ?



A cause de leur programme interne, je suppose... 

A confirmer.


----------



## Samus (23 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir si vous avez vu des protections pour les IPOD nano 8Go et classic  80Go...
> 
> car ils vendent les ipod mais toujours pas les protections... je trouve &#231;a tr&#232;s limite quand m&#234;me...



j'ai vu &#231;a sur ebay.com :

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Silicone-...ryZ56170QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ou &#231;a :

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Housse-en-Silico...yZ137956QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Liyad (23 Septembre 2007)

Les chaussettes sont vraiment super, je vous assure !


----------



## Gen8 (24 Septembre 2007)

Si ça peut interesser 

http://synobase.blogspot.com/2007/09/test-ipod-touch.html


----------



## goldenboy0620 (24 Septembre 2007)

perso je le trouve magnifique moi malgré les critiques de certains.
Je suis trop presser de l'avoir.

merci pour ton test


----------



## naas (24 Septembre 2007)

Gen8 a dit:


> Si ça peut interesser
> 
> http://synobase.blogspot.com/2007/09/test-ipod-touch.html



je cite:





> Le hold et l'exteintion de l'appareil se fait par slide depuis l'écran


et en français ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Septembre 2007)

Petit retour concernant le Nano et son volume sonore. Il est vraiment bas, quel que soit le morceau &#233;cout&#233;.
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est du iPod Classic ou du Touch, en tout cas pour &#233;couter certaines videos dans le metro parisien, meme le son &#224; fond je ne peux comprendre certains passages o&#249; il y a uniquement des dialogues (&#233;mission t&#233;l&#233; en l'occurence)


----------



## trevise (24 Septembre 2007)

Vivement le test de l'Ipod touch sur Macgé car après avoir été enthousiasmé lors de sa présentation, je suis de moins en moins convaincu par ce que je lis à droite et à gauche. Si je résume les différentes rumeurs :
- pas d'édition de l'agenda ou des contacts
- pas de fonction "disque dur"
- son pas top
- réactivité pas glop

Du coup je crois que je vais attendre un moment avant de me l'offrir.


----------



## CERDAN (24 Septembre 2007)

Dans ce cas, eddy, il y a une option volume dans itunes ( je sais plus ou ) pour augmenter les decibels du fichier ( je ne sais pas par contre si ca marche quand on l'&#233;coute sur l'ipod.

Attends un peu et tu verras qu'il y aura des solution pour boost&#233; le volume sur un ipod.
Ou achete des ecouteurs &#224; isolations acoustiques


----------



## tyler_d (24 Septembre 2007)

trevise a dit:


> Vivement le test de l'Ipod touch sur Macgé car après avoir été enthousiasmé lors de sa présentation, je suis de moins en moins convaincu par ce que je lis à droite et à gauche. Si je résume les différentes rumeurs :
> - pas d'édition de l'agenda ou des contacts
> - pas de fonction "disque dur"
> - son pas top
> ...



idem pour moi, du coup ça sera l'iphone... faudra juste attendre environs deux mois de plus, mais quand on aime, on ne compte pas !


----------



## lumai (24 Septembre 2007)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Petit retour concernant le Nano et son volume sonore. Il est vraiment bas, quel que soit le morceau &#233;cout&#233;.
> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est du iPod Classic ou du Touch, en tout cas pour &#233;couter certaines videos dans le metro parisien, meme le son &#224; fond je ne peux comprendre certains passages o&#249; il y a uniquement des dialogues (&#233;mission t&#233;l&#233; en l'occurence)


As-tu essay&#233; de monter le niveau de son dans les r&#233;glages de l'ipod m&#234;me (r&#233;glages / Volume maximum) ? Il est r&#233;gl&#233; assez bas par d&#233;faut.


----------



## iota (24 Septembre 2007)

Salut.



eddy1103 a dit:


> Petit retour concernant le Nano et son volume sonore. Il est vraiment bas, quel que soit le morceau écouté.


Sur l'iPod, as-tu sélectionné l'option qui permet d'égaliser le niveau sonore des morceaux ?
Si oui, il faudrait essayer en la désactivant (il me semble que le niveau sonore est calé sur le morceau le plus faible).

@+
iota


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2007)

Merci de revenir au sujet... ou de se rendre sur les forums techniques pour les questions... techniques.


----------



## nova (24 Septembre 2007)

Pff la haine: alors que tout le monde commence à recevoir son iPod Touch, le mien n'arriverait que le 5 octobre (en Belgique), en retard donc sur le lancement.
NUL.

NUL.

NUUUUL!!


----------



## islacoulxii (24 Septembre 2007)

nova a dit:


> Pff la haine: alors que tout le monde commence à recevoir son iPod Touch, le mien n'arriverait que le 5 octobre (en Belgique), en retard donc sur le lancement.
> NUL.
> 
> NUL.
> ...


tu l'as commmand&#233; ou?


----------



## nicoplanet (24 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ce message a &#233;t&#233; supprim&#233; par WebOliver. Motif: Besoin d'un ophtalmologue?



_"Ophtalmologue" _&#231;a fait un peu _"proctologue"_... non ?  
_"Ophtalmologiste"_ c'est plus joli...  question de go&#251;t bien s&#251;r !




Bon, sinon, je vous propose *un minitest du iPod classic* ci-dessous.

Ma position sur le iPod touch &#171; tech demo &#187;, est arr&#234;t&#233; depuis quelque temps maintenant. Apr&#232;s les fonctions cach&#233;s de Leopard, les fonctions "castr&#233;es" du iPod touch !
Bref, &#231;a sera un iPhone pour moi.

En attendant, j'ai donc d&#233;cid&#233; de faire le pas, et d'acheter de fa&#231;on compl&#232;tement compulsive le nouveau iPod classic dont je n'avait pas vraiment besoin, pour renouveler mon iPod 4G qui marche parfaitement bien ! Voil&#224;.

Ayant re&#231;u l'objet du d&#233;lit il y a quelques jours, voici mon avis, le plus objectif possible...  

*1 / Esth&#233;tique :* :love:

Rien &#224; dire, la nouvelle ligne de Apple est tr&#232;s sympathique :* une vraie r&#233;ussite.* Ce iPod d&#233;gage un peu le m&#234;me sentiment que le nouvel iMac.
C'est &#224; dire assez fade sur les photos et lors de sa pr&#233;sentation, il se r&#233;v&#232;le tr&#232;s chouette une fois en main ... faisant m&#234;me passer l'ancien mod&#232;le pour un gros bout de plastoc'. Si si... comme le iMac je vous dis !

Bref, une des meilleures &#233;volutions de ce iPod 6G, avec pour ma part une nette pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour le mod&#232;le noir.

*2 / Fonctionnalit&#233; :* :mouais:

Deuxi&#232;me grosse &#233;volution du iPod : *l'interface utilisateur.*
Ca reste un iPod &#171; classique &#187; (haha !), mais les changements graphiques leopardiens sont tout de m&#234;me majeurs ce coup-ci... et agr&#233;ables &#224; l'oeil.
_(...Clair que ce n&#8217;est pas fait pour les d&#233;ficients visuels un iPod !  )
_
J'ai not&#233; que le syst&#232;me a enfl&#233; pour atteindre environ 100 Mo (&#231;a me semble &#233;norme, non ?), dont une grande partie doit &#234;tre constitu&#233;e des jolies ic&#244;nes et animations...

En parlant d'animations, les pochettes sur le c&#244;t&#233; sont tr&#232;s sympa (si vous avez des pochettes Hi-Rez', sinon c'est tr&#232;s vilain !), et glissent al&#233;atoirement &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du menu.

Ca aurait &#233;t&#233; sympa d'avoir la pochette de l'album en court d'&#233;coute quand on se ballade dans les menus... mais c'est pas le cas.
&#201;galement, en court d'&#233;coute d'un morceau, plus de possibilit&#233;s de voir la pochette en &#171; grand &#187; en cliquant sur le bouton du milieu... snif, j'aimais bien.

Tr&#234;ve de b&#234;tises, le point fort d'un iPod,* c'est son ergonomie *: parlons ergonomie que diable !

Pour faire bref, *le iPod 6G est un peu &#171; an&#233;mique &#187;.*
L'ensemble de l'interface est significativement ralenti par rapport &#224; un iPod w/color 4G de 20 Go. Je ne parle m&#234;me pas de la diff&#233;rence de r&#233;activit&#233; avec mon iPod nano 1G de 2 Go... Le iPod classic, c'est un peu le _&#171; 36 tonnes du iPod &#187;&#174;_ !
Parait que &#231;a c'est un peu am&#233;lior&#233; avec la MAJ 1.0.1, mais c'est loin d'&#234;tre encore &#231;a...

*L'explication est en partie m&#233;canique*, je pense : l'UI fait massivement appel aux pochettes, qui sont maintenant d'une r&#233;solution respectable (600x600 et plus...). Chaque &#171; tours et d&#233;tour &#187; dans le menu lance le disque dur qui nous gratifie d'une petite vibration et d'un minifreeze le temps de charger en RAM la / les pochettes. Le lancement des morceaux &#171; rame &#187; aussi pas mal au passage !

En plus, le firmware devant probablement en &#234;tre encore &#224; un niveau _&#171; pr&#233;embryonnaire &#187; _(Apple nous sort les trucs un peu _&#171; rose &#224; l&#8217;arr&#234;te &#187;_ en ce moment quand m&#234;me, vous trouvez pas ?), on a droit parfois *&#224; des gels plus longs* de 5 &#224; 10 secondes sans pouvoir utiliser la molette...

En parlant de la molette, elle est aussi assez &#171; zarb &#187;... Pas tr&#232;s r&#233;active quoi. On a l'impression qu'elle _&#171; accroche mal le pouce &#187;_, toujours en comparaison avec un 4G (qui &#233;tait &#233;quip&#233; d'une molette _&#171; Synaptics &#187;_ &#224; l'&#233;poque encore, je crois...). &#199;a me crispe un peu ...mais pas trop quand m&#234;me !

Enfin, pour finir sur les points n&#233;gatifs, c'est le premier iPod que je poss&#232;de qui ... plante. C'est assez in&#233;dit donc ! Mais il a plant&#233; 3 fois en 3 jours tout de m&#234;me... Avec n&#233;cessit&#233; de _&#171; hard reboute &#187;._

Bon, &#231;a c'est fait.

Il y a tout de m&#234;me* des c&#244;t&#233;s positifs* aussi, dans un iPod 6G :

&#8212; c'est *bien plus beau qu'avant* (... et bien plus lent)
&#8212; *Coverflow* - aussi gadget soit-il - et quand m&#234;me sympa quand on s'emmerde et que l'on veut explorer sa biblioth&#232;que... si si, je vous assure !
&#8212; les ic&#244;nes &#224; droite de l'&#233;cran sont parfois utiles / &#233;clairantes sur certaines fonctions... c'est un mini mieux sur le plan de l'ergonomie ^^
&#8212; l'ensemble est plus informatif, avec le nombre d'artistes / album par genre par exemple... etc.

Bref, faut souffrir pour &#234;tre beau, du coup je m'interroge sur la dur&#233;e de vie du disque dur qui sera d'autant plus sollicit&#233; avec cet affichage des pochettes... l'avenir nous le dira.

*3 / Consid&#233;rations g&#233;n&#233;rales: * 

&#8212; *L'autonomie est sarkozyste*... c'est-&#224;-dire plus de 35 heures. &#199;a fait plaisir, je pourrais &#233;couter de la zik' non-stop en allant en Australie... ou pas.
&#8212; Au niveau du look g&#233;n&#233;ral, *il est vraiment fin !* On se demande comment un disque dur tient l&#224;-dedans !
&#8212; Le poids m'a agr&#233;ablement surpris aussi ! Apple a fait des progr&#232;s sur ce point aussi...
&#8212; Enfin, *l'&#233;cran semble r&#233;sister aux rayures* bien mieux qu'avant : j'ai test&#233; avec mes cl&#233;s, avec du papier de verre, et en le tra&#238;nant sur du b&#233;ton bien granuleux : tout est toujours nickel...
&#8212; *point majeur pour un balladeur MP3 : le son.* S'il y a quelque chose d'important, c'est bien &#231;a ! Et bien, *il est bon, tr&#232;s bon m&#234;me* au regard de mon iPod 4G. Du m&#234;me niveau que le nano je trouve, voir un peu mieux. *Le son est tr&#232;s clair, bien "spatialis&#233;"... vraiment bien quoi !
*Bon ensuite, ce ne sont "que" mes oreilles... mais quand m&#234;me, j'ai test&#233; &#231;a avec mon casque *Koss PortaPro* et des fichiers Apple *Lossless* bien s&#251;r. 

_Le "fameux" test &#8212; avec mesures &#224; l'appuie &#8212; qui d&#233;boite le iPod en le disant naze sur cet aspect me semble un peu "fumeux".. (0.1 dB, hum...)_

Sinon autre point : les mecs p&#232;tent les c&#226;bles sur les forums Apple au sujet de* iTunes qui foire compl&#232;tement les synchronisations de grosses biblioth&#232;ques*... 
Je n&#8217;ai pas rencontr&#233; de probl&#232;me avec la mienne, qui est pourtant tr&#232;s grosse !! (60... Go quand m&#234;me)

*Conclusion. *:sleep:

Entre l'&#233;volution des capacit&#233;s, les changements d'UI, et la nouvelle robe aluminium, ce iPod 6G constitue selon moi *une des plus &#171; majeure &#187; &#233;volutions entre deux g&#233;n&#233;rations de iPod* (... avec le passage 4G &#224; 5G).

C'est plut&#244;t une r&#233;ussite dans l'ensemble, m&#234;me si &#224; vouloir _"trop en faire"_, *Apple &#224; loup&#233; le coche sur l'ergonomie de l'appareil*, qui s'est assez d&#233;grad&#233;e / alourdie je trouve...
Heureusement, il ont l'option *MAJ de firmware* pour travailler &#224; am&#233;liorer &#231;a ... ou pas...

Merci &#224; ceux qui auront lu jusqu'ici !


----------



## nova (24 Septembre 2007)

Tout simplement l'Apple Store en ligne.


----------



## islacoulxii (25 Septembre 2007)

T'avais qua venir chez ton apple reseller...


----------



## CERDAN (25 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> _"Ophtalmologue" _ça fait un peu _"proctologue"_... non ?
> _"Ophtalmologiste"_ c'est plus joli...  question de goût bien sûr !
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour ce test assez complet. ( mais tu as oublié le prix  )
Baisse impressionante du prix de l'ipod 6G part rapport au 5G.


----------



## nicoplanet (25 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Merci pour ce test assez complet. ( mais tu as oublié le prix  )
> Baisse impressionante du prix de l'ipod 6G part rapport au 5G.


Tu as raison, ça a d'aiileurs été une motivation d'achat pour moi !

Sinon, j'ai remarqué qu'il plante (freeze) tout de même assez réguilèrement, sur des morceaux qui ne posent pas de problème par ailleurs... :mouais: 

D'autres sont concernés ?
Vous pouvez lance le mix de morceau (qui se fera sur votre bibliothèque entière) et le laiser tourner... S'il plante, il restera sur un morceau, à 0:00.

Si je suis le seul, il y a des fortes chances pour que je le ramène !


----------



## Luke58 (25 Septembre 2007)

J'ai pas eu de plantages, mais souvent des freezes de 5 secondes.

Par contre il bug très souvent : je lance un morceau et le lecteur passe automatiquement au morceau suivant, ou fais "Stop" s'il n'y a qu'un morceau dans la liste. Il faut que je relance ce morceau pour qu'il veuille bien le lire. Agaçant.


----------



## Lived Eht (25 Septembre 2007)

Mon iPod touch est pr&#234;t &#224; l'exp&#233;dition !
Exp&#233;dition le 28sep selon Apple.. pourrait-je esp&#233;rer une livraison plus rapide que pr&#233;vue ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Dans ce cas, eddy, il y a une option volume dans itunes ( je sais plus ou ) pour augmenter les decibels du fichier ( je ne sais pas par contre si ca marche quand on l'&#233;coute sur l'ipod.
> 
> Attends un peu et tu verras qu'il y aura des solution pour boost&#233; le volume sur un ipod.
> Ou achete des ecouteurs &#224; isolations acoustiques


C'est ce que j'ai fini par faire, et &#231;a r&#233;soud mon souci en fait 



lumai a dit:


> As-tu essay&#233; de monter le niveau de son dans les r&#233;glages de l'ipod m&#234;me (r&#233;glages / Volume maximum) ? Il est r&#233;gl&#233; assez bas par d&#233;faut.


Ca je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; v&#233;rifi&#233; 


Bon, en dehors de ce d&#233;tail, et une fois qu'on a trouv&#233; comment convertir efficacement des videos pour l'ipod, et en oubliant les podcasts qui daignent pas se laisser convertir au format video ipod, il est nickel ce Nano  Ceux qui le disent lent exag&#232;rent beaucoup &#224; mon gout, le Nano 2G n'&#233;tait pas plus rapide, la video et les effets en moins.

Quant au iPod Touch, je vais attendre la 2&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration je crois.. pas de mode disque et limit&#233; &#224; 16Go avec un &#233;cran pourtant si pratique pour les videos, c'est r&#233;ellement dommage...

Eddy


----------



## Samus (26 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Sur l'iPod, as-tu sélectionné l'option qui permet d'égaliser le niveau sonore des morceaux ?
> Si oui, il faudrait essayer en la désactivant (il me semble que le niveau sonore est calé sur le morceau le plus faible).
> ...



Sur mon vieil ipod 1G, j'utilise le logiciel IPODVOLUMEBOOSTER pour remettre le son au niveau qu'il avait avant la limitation sonore voulue par la loi française. 

Savez vous s'il fonctionne encore sur les derniers ipods ? (lui ou un autre, d'ailleurs...)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

Petit conseil un poil hors-sujet : *il est fortement d&#233;conseill&#233; d'augmenter le volume de son baladeur pour couvrir le bruit ambiant*, c'est un coup &#224; se niquer les tympans (c'est aussi dans la doc du baladeur). Et je vous rappelle que les l&#233;sions &#224; l'oreille ne sont toujours pas r&#233;parables, c'est &#224; vie. Mais bon, si vous voulez passer le restant de votre vie avec des acouph&#232;nes, faites ce que vous voulez&#8230; J'en ai un &#224; l'oreille gauche depuis quelques ann&#233;es suite &#224; un concert un peu trop bruyant, on s'y fait &#224; la longue mais c'est chiant. Et je ne vous parle pas de la perte au niveau auditif&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

exact ! moi j'ai comme un tr&#232;s l&#233;ger bourdonnement de mouche de temps en temps dans l'oreille quand je ne bouge pas et uniquement lorsque j'ai un petit bouchon de c&#233;rumen :s &#231;a ne me g&#234;ne pas du tout mais &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre pire...


----------



## divoli (26 Septembre 2007)

Je vais y aller de ma petite question na&#239;ve, mais j'ai un doute vu une r&#233;flexion faite sur un autre site.

Avec l'iPod Touch, est-ce que l'on peut recevoir la radio FM (si tant est que l'on est achet&#233; la t&#233;l&#233;commande iPod radio Remote) ?





gloup gloup a dit:


> Et je vous rappelle que les l&#233;sions &#224; l'oreille ne sont toujours pas r&#233;parables, c'est &#224; vie.




C'est irr&#233;versible, les cellules cili&#233;es ne se reformant pas...

C'est un avertissement &#224; prendre au s&#233;rieux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2007)

Reçu hier mon 160Go. Super long à remplir. Qu'est ce que c'est naze la connexion en USB2...


----------



## manustyle (26 Septembre 2007)

hello,

pkoi sur la page de l'ipod nano de l'Apple Store, il est marqué (product) red,  au dessus du modèle rouge ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> hello,
> 
> pkoi sur la page de l'ipod nano de l'Apple Store, il est marqué (product) red,  au dessus du modèle rouge ?



Parce que si il était écrit Black, ça ferait désordre... :rateau:


----------



## islacoulxii (26 Septembre 2007)

Parce qu'il fait partie de ca!


----------



## CERDAN (26 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Reçu hier mon 160Go. Super long à remplir. Qu'est ce que c'est naze la connexion en USB2...



Heuresement qu'il y aura bientôt le usb 3.0 !!


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Reçu hier mon 160Go. Super long à remplir. Qu'est ce que c'est naze la connexion en USB2...



Je ne la trouve pas si lente. On est bien d'accord que ton iPod est branché sur une prise du Mac (et pas du clavier qui semble être de l'USB 1.1, j'ai lu ça quelque part mais où ?) ?


----------



## CERDAN (27 Septembre 2007)

Le touch est solide, l'&#233;cran est presque inraillable ( si c'est le m&#234;me que celui de l'iphone ).
Vous avez vu les videos sur youtube ? Ils utilisent des cl&#233;s, le laisse tomber....et puis il marche encore et presque sans rien .


----------



## zebweb (27 Septembre 2007)

je suis aller a l'apple expo hier pour essayer l'ipod classic qui m'interesse bcp du a sa capacite de stockage mais j'ai ete tres decu par sa reactivite et la mollette n'est pas ideale non plus. Puis j'ai essaye l'ipod touch qui lui m'a franchement emballer mais est limite en terme de memoire 16Go pour 400...ca fait cher tout de meme.
Bref ma question est achat pratique (ipod classic) ou achat coup coeur (ipod touch) ?
Qu'elles sont les possibilites avec l'ipod touch ? Vaut il mieux attendre l'iphone (de 2e generation  ).
Peut on surfer sur le net depuis n'importe qu'elle borne wifi avec l'ipod touch ou pas ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

zebweb a dit:


> Vaut il mieux attendre l'iphone (de 2e generation  ).


Moi je dirais non mais ce n'est que mon avis ! Je préfère un iPod parce qu'on n'a pas besoin de forfait pour l'utiliser entièrement et qu'un portable on a plus tendance à l'abîmer qu'un iPod !


zebweb a dit:


> Peut on surfer sur le net depuis n'importe qu'elle borne wifi avec l'ipod touch ou pas ?


oui


----------



## vincebart (27 Septembre 2007)

zebweb a dit:


> je suis aller a l'apple expo hier pour essayer l'ipod classic qui m'interesse bcp du a sa capacite de stockage mais j'ai ete tres decu par sa reactivite et la mollette n'est pas ideale non plus. Puis j'ai essaye l'ipod touch qui lui m'a franchement emballer mais est limite en terme de memoire 16Go pour 400...ca fait cher tout de meme.
> Bref ma question est achat pratique (ipod classic) ou achat coup coeur (ipod touch) ?
> Qu'elles sont les possibilites avec l'ipod touch ? Vaut il mieux attendre l'iphone (de 2e generation  ).
> Peut on surfer sur le net depuis n'importe qu'elle borne wifi avec l'ipod touch ou pas ?
> ...



Bonjour, sais-tu si le Touch est/sera en vente d'ici la fin de l'Apple expo, vu que tu y as été ? (je dois m'y rendre samedi, donc j'aimerai savoir si j'attend jusque là et je l'achète là-haut, ou bien je le commande au plus vite sur l'Apple store...?)

Merci de ta reponse !

Vince


----------



## Samus (27 Septembre 2007)

vincebart a dit:


> Bonjour, sais-tu si le Touch est/sera en vente d'ici la fin de l'Apple expo, vu que tu y as été ? (je dois m'y rendre samedi, donc j'aimerai savoir si j'attend jusque là et je l'achète là-haut, ou bien je le commande au plus vite sur l'Apple store...?)
> 
> Merci de ta reponse !
> 
> Vince



ah oui, moi aussi ça m'interesserait de savoir si le Touch sera disponible demain à l'Apple Expo (chez Apple ou chez les autres revendeurs comme CLG ou fnac) parce que si je me souviens bien il a été annoncé pour le 28 septembre en France, n'est ce pas ?? 

(et quand je dis "dispo" je veux bien dire dispo pour l'achat et non pas simplement dispo pour une prise de commande avec reception 10 jours plus tard... :mouais: )


----------



## zebweb (27 Septembre 2007)

J'ai demandé mais apparemment personne ne sait quand il sera en vente, aucune info ne filtre a ce niveau là que ce soit de la part d'apple ou bien encore d'autres exposant. par contre chez iclg ou la fnac, on trouve tous les autres ipod.


----------



## Samus (27 Septembre 2007)

Merci Zebweb... 
Vu comment Steve aime bien la France,en ce moment, j'ai l'impression qu'il sera dispo partout dans le monde le 28 septembre, sauf en france... comme par hasard...


----------



## zebweb (27 Septembre 2007)

On aura plus qu'a monter un club des ipod touch sur paris 
Maintenant qu'elles sont ses lacunes a part son manque de mémoire ?

C'est suremment écrit auparavant mais je ne me sens pas lire les 75 pages 
Quelqu'un peut il faire une syntèse.
Merci par avance


----------



## Samus (27 Septembre 2007)

Manque de mémoire... et encore... c'est le défaut de ses qualités : finesse, bonne autonomie, solidité en cas de chute, réactivité.... 

mais sinon, ses vrais défauts :

-Le problème d'affichage des vidéo qui est très sombre
-L'absence de réglage du volume sans passer par une visualisation de l'écran
-L'absence de fonction d'ajout dans le calendrier
-Et évidemment pas de mail
-Plusieurs accessoires de connectique des modèles précédents sont incompatibles

(j'ai pris ça d'un forumeur de macbidouille, qui l'a pris d'un test de macworld...)


Rappel : le pb d'affichage des vidéo très sombre n'est pas vraiment un défaut propre à l'iphone mais plutot un problème de fabrication (mauvaise série) qui devrait être pris en charge par Apple, sous garantie. (si j'ai bien compris...)


----------



## zebweb (27 Septembre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> Manque de mémoire... et encore... c'est le défaut de ses qualités : finesse, bonne autonomie, solidité en cas de chute, réactivité....
> 
> mais sinon, ses vrais défauts :
> 
> ...



Merci bcp pour toutes ses infos, pour ce qui est des emails, la fonction sera t'elle ajouter par la suite ? ce qui serait une bonne idee mais enleverait em mm temps un des plus du iphone.


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (27 Septembre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> -Le problème d'affichage des vidéo qui est très sombre


Pour l'avoir vu et essayé pendant 1h ou 2, l'écran est superbe. Il n'est pas sombre, il est "comme il faut".


Samus a dit:


> -L'absence de réglage du volume sans passer par une visualisation de l'écran


Exact


Samus a dit:


> -L'absence de fonction d'ajout dans le calendrier


Exact. Par contre tu peux ajouter des contacts...


Samus a dit:


> -Et évidemment pas de mail


Sauf à aller directement via internet sur ton webmail


Samus a dit:


> -Plusieurs accessoires de connectique des modèles précédents sont incompatibles


Je sais pas...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> Manque de mémoire... et encore... c'est le défaut de ses qualités : finesse, bonne autonomie, solidité en cas de chute, réactivité....
> 
> mais sinon, ses vrais défauts :
> 
> ...


à part la vidéo qui est bien un problème de fabrication des premiers sortis d'usines je trouve que tous ces défauts ne sont pas de vrais défauts ! le volume c pas génant on peut acheter la télécommande/écouteurs. Le calendrier et les mail n'ont jamais existé sur un iPod, déjà heureux qu'ils ajoutent safari, its wifi, l'ajout de contact et autres petites fonctions


----------



## Kukana (27 Septembre 2007)

ipod spécial édition 
source appletribu


----------



## Samus (27 Septembre 2007)

Chui d'accord avec toi, Paul. 

D'ailleurs, tout cela ne m'empechera pas d'aller à l'Apple Expo dès demain matin pour essayer d'en dégoter un...

A propos, toujours pas d'info sur la présence (ou non) de la bête, demain ??


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

La b&#234;te est pr&#233;sente en d&#233;mo sur le stand Apple (d'ailleurs il parrait que tout le monde est dessus )
Mais sinon je n'ai pas d'info sur une &#233;ventuelle mise en vente...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2007)

Bien bien loin des origines du sujet. Merci d'y revenir, de s'en tenir aux propos sur les nouveaux iPod, de ce que vous avez vu &#224; l'AppleExpo et pour les plus chanceux qui l'ont re&#231;u, leurs premi&#232;res impressions de ces nouveaux baladeurs.

Et, rappel n&#233;cessaire, ceux qui souhaient des r&#233;ponses &#224; des questions techniques bien pr&#233;cises, c'est sur Informatique nomade qu'il faut aller.


----------



## Samus (28 Septembre 2007)

Bon, je reviens de l'Apple expo et je confirme qu'il n'y a pas d' Ipod Touch en vente.  apparement la Fnac Digitale avait prévu d'en avoir aujourd'hui mais ils ont déchanté.  Toujours est il que l'un des revendeurs (mais je ne me souviens plus qui, peut être la fnac...) m'a dit qu'ils seraient en magasin la semaine prochaine...

En attendant j'ai acheté un nano bleu à ma copine pour son annif... et .... mon Dieu qu'il est beau !!!   (par contre, je confirme qu'il ne fonctionne pas sur mon powerbook avec Panther, quand bien même j'ai installé itunes 7.4 dessus...)

Et dernière chose, un vendeur de l'Apple store m'a dit qu'en commandant un Ipod Touch sur le salon il serait expédié aujourd'hui même..... 

voili voilou !!


----------



## Samus (28 Septembre 2007)

Et pour le fun :


----------



## septimus (28 Septembre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> Et dernière chose, un vendeur de l'Apple store m'a dit qu'en commandant un Ipod Touch sur le salon il serait expédié aujourd'hui même.....



Délai annoncé par l'apple store depuis aujourd'hui : 7-10 jours

J'étais à l'expo mardi et j'ai eu une petite discussion avec un staffman de l'espace apple store :

- Je l'aurais quand mon ipod touch que j'ai commandé le 13 monsieur ?
- _Il devrait partir le 28_
- Pas de retard alors ?
- _Non non je ne pense pas_
- J'ai même lu que certains étaient déjà partis
- _Alors vous l'aurez peut-être plus tôt_

OK quand j'ai besoin de rien je reviens vous voir


----------



## MamaCass (28 Septembre 2007)

Le probl&#232;me c'est que Apple communique tr&#232;s peu, donc, ils seront l&#224; quand ils seront l&#224;...


----------



## divoli (28 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Le problème c'est que Apple communique très peu, donc, ils seront là quand ils seront là...



Voilà; c'est souvent le problème avec Apple...


----------



## ederntal (28 Septembre 2007)

J'ai &#233;t&#233; &#224; l'apple expo mardi.
J'ai eu, comme tout le monde en le voyant, tr&#232;s envie du iPod touch/iPhone.

Pour info... Merci de respecter les usages du forum R&#233;agissez: pas de questions techniques.


Merci


----------



## kassk8 (28 Septembre 2007)

30 minute de scooter sous la pluie n'ont pas suffit. 
Ca y est je suis propriétaire d'un IT 16 Go. Bon je l'ai pas mais je l'ai payé.
C'est déjà ça !!

Rdv dans 7 jours !!


----------



## nicoplanet (28 Septembre 2007)

Samus a dit:


> Et pour le fun :



Il avait quand même du style ce iPod 1G/2G :love:


----------



## nicoplanet (28 Septembre 2007)

Dites donc, je rêve ou on a perdu le "regroupement" des compilations dans le iPod classic / nano ???


----------



## eman (29 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de voir le nano à l'apple expo. C'est fou comme il est petit et mince !!!!
Par contre la molette est bien trop petite je trouve. Je ne le trouve pas du tout ergonomique contrairement à l'ancien. Et qu'est ce qu'il y a comme monde. Il pourrait en mettre plus en exposition. Tout le monde est serré comme des sardines, alors pour voir un minuscule objet c'est un peu compliqué.


----------



## chounim (30 Septembre 2007)

eman a dit:


> Par contre la molette est bien trop petite je trouve. Je ne le trouve pas du tout ergonomique contrairement &#224; l'ancien.



juste une question d'habitude je pense... Ceux qui l'achete ne sont pas (le plus souvent) habitu&#233; au "vieux" et du coup, il d&#233;chire!


----------



## oktopus (30 Septembre 2007)

Oui, sans doute une question d'habitude...

il dégage une impression "sport" qui ne me déplaît pas le moins.

D'ailleurs, euh, ben, je l'ai commandé  
Pour Ederntal : t'as définitivement fini de me convaincre


----------



## cilwang (30 Septembre 2007)

C'est vraiment trop injuste :-(

"Nous vous remercions d'avoir commandé le nouvel iPod touch.

Nous sommes toutefois dans l'impossibilité de vous livrer votre iPod touch le 28 septembre comme nous vous l'avions indiqué, mais prévoyons de vous l'expédier d'ici au 3 octobre.

Très sensibles à votre fidélité, nous vous prions de bien vouloir nous excuser de la gêne qu'est susceptible d'occasionner ce retard. Un courrier électronique de notification d'expédition vous sera adressé au moment de l'expédition de votre commande."


----------



## ceed06 (30 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a raison.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Octobre 2007)

J'ai un peu joué avec l'iPodTouch sur l'AppleExpo, il est terrible.
Le représentant d'Apple ni connaissait pas grand-chose, je l'ai entendu dire que comme sur l'iPhone, on pouvait rajouter un rdv directe,ent depuis l'iPod Touch, je lui ai demandé de me montrer et, hum hum il était embêté.  
Il me dit, je suis sur qu'on peut, on doit juste activer l'option, je vais voir mon chef de produit... 
Il revient, euh, non, l'iPod Touch est un iPod, ce n'est pas le même usage qu'un iPhone...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2007)

Les questions techniques à propos de l'iPod c'est pas sur iGeneration? 









  :rateau:


----------



## Matt74 (1 Octobre 2007)

C'est horrible !
Le mien est parti ce matin (de Chine apparemment) mais ne sera livré que le 11 octobre chez moi, alors que hier soir la date de réception annoncée était le 5 octobre... Ca fait quand même une sacrée différence...
Le temps de faire la moitié du globe en fin de compte...​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2007)

Matt74 a dit:


> C'est horrible !
> Le mien est parti ce matin (de Chine apparemment) mais ne sera livré que le 11 octobre chez moi, alors que hier soir la date de réception annoncée était le 5 octobre... Ca fait quand même une sacrée différence...
> Le temps de faire la moitié du globe en fin de compte...​


C'est sûrement parce qu'il va arriver à pied par la Chine.
Normal que ça soit un peu long.


----------



## Matt74 (1 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est sûrement parce qu'il va arriver à pied par la Chine.
> Normal que ça soit un peu long.



J'y ai pensé en l'écrivant...  :love: 
Mais c'est pas drôle quand même, je veux mon iPod tout de suite !

Impatient moi ? N'importe quoi !   ​


----------



## septimus (1 Octobre 2007)

M&#234;me chose pour moi Matt74, pr&#233;vu le 5 mais depuis ce matin c'est pass&#233; au 12 (tu vois faut pas te plaindre  ). 

Ce que je trouve le plus &#233;tonnant c'est que TNT a bien pris en charge le colis, et j'imagine mal qu'ils mettent 11 jours pour la livraison . Allez faut garder le moral. Ce matin j'ai m&#234;me re&#231;u la news letter de l'apple store avec pour objet "Le nouvel iPod touch est arriv&#233;". Ouais ben pas le mien en tout cas


----------



## Matt74 (1 Octobre 2007)

septimus a dit:


> Même chose pour moi Matt74, prévu le 5 mais depuis ce matin c'est passé au 12 (tu vois faut pas te plaindre  ).
> 
> Ce que je trouve le plus étonnant c'est que TNT a bien pris en charge le colis, et j'imagine mal qu'ils mettent 11 jours pour la livraison . Allez faut garder le moral. Ce matin j'ai même reçu la news letter de l'apple store avec pour objet "Le nouvel iPod touch est arrivé". Ouais ben pas le mien en tout cas


 
Mdr !
Effectivement le mien aussi a été pris en charge par TNT (si ça se trouve nos iPods font la fête ensemble et tout, ils sont devenus super potes... Oula faut que j'arrête de bosser le lundi matin moi, ça a ses conséquences néfastes j'ai l'impression...) et ça me surprendrait aussi qu'il faille autant de temps pour venir depuis la Chine !
Bref serrons-nous les coudes !​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Matt74 a dit:


> C'est horrible !
> Le mien est parti ce matin (de Chine apparemment) mais ne sera livré que le 11 octobre chez moi, alors que hier soir la date de réception annoncée était le 5 octobre... Ca fait quand même une sacrée différence...
> Le temps de faire la moitié du globe en fin de compte...​



Moi c'est pareil, je viens d'appeller tnt et il ne faut pas tenir compte de la date, il devrait être arrivé demain dans l'entrepot de là où tu habites


----------



## Matt74 (1 Octobre 2007)

Puisses-tu avoir raison...
Ce serait une bonne surprise en tout cas !
On verra bien de toute façon, seule la patience est de mise maintenant !​


----------



## septimus (1 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Moi c'est pareil, je viens d'appeller tnt et il ne faut pas tenir compte de la date, il devrait être arrivé demain dans l'entrepot de là où tu habites



Demain ça me paraît un peu short tout de même


----------



## yakkuru (1 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Moi c'est pareil, je viens d'appeller tnt et il ne faut pas tenir compte de la date, il devrait être arrivé demain dans l'entrepot de là où tu habites


 
Je suis dans le meme cas que vous tous ... hier délai le 5 oct ... et aujourd'hui le 11 !
J'espère de tout coeur :love:  qu'en effet, ils seront dispos dans la semaine !!!

Soyons courageux !​


----------



## Gwen (1 Octobre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Le représentant d'Apple ni connaissait pas grand-chose, je l'ai entendu dire que comme sur l'iPhone, on pouvait rajouter un rdv directe,ent depuis l'iPod Touch, je lui ai demandé de me montrer et, hum hum il était embêté.



Cest pas gentil de se moquer des petits stagiaires d'Apple 
Mais bon, c'est de bonne guerre, j'ai fait la même chose avec le démonstrateur Vista à la FNAC  Qu'est qu'on s'amuse


----------



## septimus (2 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Moi c'est pareil, je viens d'appeller tnt et il ne faut pas tenir compte de la date, il devrait être arrivé demain dans l'entrepot de là où tu habites



Dis donc y se seraient bien foutu un peu de toi tnt : *c'est la catastrophe, nos ipod sont maintenus en otage *    

J'invite tous les camarades du FLIPT (Front de Libération des iPod Touch) à venir résister avec nous sur ce post


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

septimus a dit:


> Dis donc y se seraient bien foutu un peu de toi tnt : *c'est la catastrophe, nos ipod sont maintenus en otage *
> 
> J'invite tous les camarades du FLIPT (Front de Lib&#233;ration des iPod Touch) &#224; venir r&#233;sister avec nous sur ce post



cette information me semble fausse, jamais un pays n'interromperais les transports de courrier pour sa f&#234;te nationale


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2007)

Oui c'est vrai que le 14 Juillet on a toujours plein de courrier dans sa bo&#238;te aux lettres ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

je viens de verifier, le 1,2,3,4,5,6 et 7 octobre sont fériés en chine cette année


----------



## septimus (2 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> cette information me semble fausse, jamais un pays n'interromperais les transports de courrier pour sa fête nationale



C'est ce que je me suis dis aussi mais apparemment la fête nationale en chine c'est pas le 14 juillet en france, tout le monde est en vacances pendant une semaine Mais bon je suis d'accord avec toi ça paraît économiquement peu plausible (ouahh comment j'me la pète )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

j'espère que tnt a obtenu une dérogation !! pas le temps de les appeler* (cours) quelqu'un pourrait-il le faire ? 


* le temps de parcourir les forums par contre...


----------



## septimus (2 Octobre 2007)

J'ai appelé TNT, si vous voulez en savoir plus c'est par ici (le présent post est dédié aux réactions à la nouvlle gamme ipod, on risque de devenir lourds si on ne parle que de l'attente nos petits touch) :

http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=907337#post907337


----------



## ficelle (2 Octobre 2007)

mon touch commandé il y a 3 jours avait une date d'expedition prevue entre le 9 et le 11/10, mais il est parti aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

qu'en pensez-vous ??
http://www.linformaticien.com/Actua...ard-pour-le-iPod-Touch-en-Europe/Default.aspx

moi je pense qu'il n'y a pas de rapport, pour remplir leur actu ils font le parall&#232;le entre deux faits ! alors que ce probl&#232;me de luminosit&#233; n'existe que sur des d&#233;buts de cha&#238;ne ! Je l'ai test&#233; le touch et l'&#233;cran &#233;tait parfait 



			
				pcinpact a dit:
			
		

> C'est un d&#233;lai moyen qui indique que la firme n'a pas de stock, et qu'il y a possibilit&#233; de probl&#232;me.


ils ne parlent que de possibilit&#233; 



			
				pcinpact a dit:
			
		

> Selon un porte-parole de la firme, ce probl&#232;me a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;solu dans la mise &#224; jour 1.1.1 de l'appareil et les d&#233;lais d'exp&#233;dition indiqu&#233;s sur l'Apple Store seront bien respect&#233;s.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

r&#233;solution : http://www.cnetfrance.fr/news/musiq...ent-le-defaut-d-affichage-de-l-ipod-touch.htm


----------



## F118I4 (4 Octobre 2007)

Hier je suis all&#233; chercher mon iPod Nano et je suis tr&#232;s content de mon iPod mais comme je suis l&#233;gerement maniaque sur les bords j' ai bien remarqu&#233; le petit d&#233;faut de fabrication de l' &#233;cran.Sur le mien c'est juste le cot&#233; gauche de l' &#233;cran (la ligne noir verticale) qui est l&#233;g&#232;rement plus gros que le cot&#233; droit , heureusement que l' image est droite au sinon je l' aurai rapport&#233; en magasin.Enfin &#231;a me g&#234;ne pas j' aimerai juste savoir si:

Es-ce que le l&#233;ger d&#233;faut de cadrage de l' &#233;cran sur l' iPod Nano (C.F. test de l 'iPod Nano sur ig&#233;n&#233;ration* i&#231;i* et des photos *i&#231;i*) justifiera un retour au SAV ?ou alors es-ce trop petit comme d&#233;faut de fabrication pour que &#231;a justifie un probable retour au SAV?

Si quelqu'un a une r&#233;ponse &#231;a serai cool, pour plus de s&#233;curit&#233; j' ai pris applecare au cas ou il y aurait d' autre d&#233;faut de fabrication (qui serait visible apr&#232;s la 1&#232;re ann&#233;e de garantie).


----------



## Chû_Totoro (5 Octobre 2007)

Bon ben moi le mien est en livraison l&#224; mais je suis au boulot 
Du coup j'essaie de voir comment le r&#233;cup&#233;rer au plus vite mais sur le site de TNT il n'y a pas d'infos ?!?
Quelqu'un sait comment ils proc&#232;dent en cas d'absence du d&#233;stinataire ?
Ca part &#224; La Poste, ils repassent, on peut se faire livrer ailleurs ? ...​ 
Merci  

Edit : Ah je viens de voir que MacG&#233; avaient re&#231;u le leur  ( ^_^)
C'est quand m&#234;me plus pratique d'&#234;tre l&#224; quand le "p&#232;re no&#235;l orange" passe ​


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2007)

Reçu ce matin: le Touch et le nano ( ah avec l'iPhone  ce bon vieux iPhone :love: )


----------



## huexley (5 Octobre 2007)

Rho la collec' de natel derrière


----------



## r0m1 (5 Octobre 2007)

ca claque pas mal quand même sur le bureau  ...


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2007)

C'est la partie visible de l'iceberg &#231;a 

Sinon l'interface du nano est superbe, et celle du Touch identique &#224; celle de l'iPhone, sauf le son des touches.
Le WiFi du Touch est tr&#232;s sensible, et l'&#233;cran superbe. Je l'ai re&#231;u avec la version frimware 1.1.1 activ&#233; via iTunes sans probl&#232;me. &#231;a me change des iPhone


----------



## Paradise (5 Octobre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> *C'est la partie visible de l'iceberg ça*



 :love: Magnifique


----------



## Chû_Totoro (5 Octobre 2007)

Il est vraiment très fin. C'est impressionnant  
Comme quoi les mémoires flash ça a des bons côtés  
Sinon comme beaucoup ici j'espère vraiment qu'Apple saura faire vivre son produit de manière intelligente en proposant bien plus que des mises à jour de sécurité. Quelques libertés supplémentaires ou même des applis en plus serait vraiment génial. Peut-être qu'avec l'arrivée de Léopard il y aura de belles surprises  
En attendant j'espère trouver le mien ce soir en rentrant.​


----------



## paltrow (5 Octobre 2007)

roh il faut en parler ceux qui le possède, les défaults les qualités, le son etc !!! raaah j'en rêve trop je ne sai spas si je tiendrais noël !!


----------



## Matt74 (6 Octobre 2007)

paltrow a dit:


> roh il faut en parler ceux qui le possède, les défaults les qualités, le son etc !!! raaah j'en rêve trop je ne sai spas si je tiendrais noël !!



Je poste avec et honnetement c'est que du bonheur !
Du Apple tout crache ! Hyper intuitif et reactif, la qualité est au rdv sur tous les points selon moi...
je suis devenu un vrai flambeur avec ça !


----------



## xao85 (6 Octobre 2007)

L'Ipod Touch est trop trop beau!!!!!! :love:


----------



## CERDAN (6 Octobre 2007)

Tu l'a vu en vrai :love: ?????


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2007)

moi je l'ai :love: il est magnifique ! finitions parfaites :love:
enfin juste un petit point gris dans l'alu noir et une micro rayure de construction dans le dos chrom&#233; mais faut vraiment se tordre pour la voir 
Comme l'iMac il fait machine de perfection


----------



## xao85 (6 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Tu l'a vu en vrai :love: ?????



Nan pas encore et jimagine même pas quand ça sera le cas! Mais les photos de la mouette vienne de perturber mes économies! :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2007)

J'y suis pour rien  je l'ai acheté dans un mouvement compulsif désespéré ..mais je regrette pas


----------



## xao85 (6 Octobre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'y suis pour rien  je l'ai acheté dans un mouvement compulsif désespéré ..mais je regrette pas



Traître!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> L'Ipod Touch est trop trop beau!!!!!! :love:



Voilà. Mais ce genre de réaction, sans autre forme de réflexion c'est toléré durant et juste après les Keynote. Ce temps est passé. Merci donc de mettre une pincée de réflexion supplémentaire dans vos messages. Et de ne pas utiliser les forums comme un logiciel de messagerie.

Merci.


----------



## divoli (6 Octobre 2007)

J'ai achet&#233; le nouveau nano hier, et j'avoue qu'il m'impressionne vraiment beaucoup.

Tout d'abord, non seulement je le trouve vraiment petit (il tient dans la paume de ma main), mais en plus il est l&#233;ger et fin, sans du tout donner une impression de fragilit&#233;.

Je ne vais pas d&#233;tailler les qualit&#233;s audio et la nouvelle interface; magnifiques et dignes de la technologie d'Apple.

Ce qui m'a le plus impressionn&#233; (m&#234;me si cela peut paraitre paradoxal sur un tel mod&#232;le), c'est la qualit&#233; de l'&#233;cran et la partie vid&#233;o.

J'y ai install&#233; un film, sans r&#233;elle conviction, en pensant que ce serait trop petit, que je n'y verrais rien, que ce serait plus "gadget" qu'autre chose...

Que nenni. Non seulement l'&#233;cran est fabuleux, mais l'image est vraiment tr&#232;s nette. Il y avait m&#234;me du texte sur cette vid&#233;o, et j'arrivais parfaitement &#224; le lire sans aucun probl&#232;me, malgr&#233; que les caract&#232;res soient tr&#232;s petits...


----------



## woulf (6 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai acheté le nouveau nano hier, et j'avoue qu'il m'impressionne vraiment beaucoup.
> 
> Tout d'abord, non seulement je le trouve vraiment petit (il tient dans la paume de ma main), mais en plus il est léger et fin, sans du tout donner une impression de fragilité.



Il m'intéresse de plus en plus ce nano, mais je me demande encore 2 trucs auxquels tu vas sûrement pouvoir répondre  :
- la molette n'est elle pas trop petite ? La navigation se fait elle facilement ?
- l'autonomie ? J'ai toujours été plus que déçu par les ipods en taille classique et mon 30gos vidéo ne déroge pas à la règle; autonomie bien en dessous de ce qu'ils annoncent. Si tu pouvais - même si la batterie ne donne pas encore son plein - donner une approximation de la durée réelle de la batterie, ça m'aiderait


----------



## divoli (6 Octobre 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Il m'int&#233;resse de plus en plus ce nano, mais je me demande encore 2 trucs auxquels tu vas s&#251;rement pouvoir r&#233;pondre  :
> - la molette n'est elle pas trop petite ? La navigation se fait elle facilement ?
> - l'autonomie ? J'ai toujours &#233;t&#233; plus que d&#233;&#231;u par les ipods en taille classique et mon 30gos vid&#233;o ne d&#233;roge pas &#224; la r&#232;gle; autonomie bien en dessous de ce qu'ils annoncent. Si tu pouvais - m&#234;me si la batterie ne donne pas encore son plein - donner une approximation de la dur&#233;e r&#233;elle de la batterie, &#231;a m'aiderait



Pour la molette, j'ai pour le moment un peu de mal &#224; naviguer (et je n'ai pas sp&#233;cialement des gros doigts). Mais je pense que c'est une question d'habitude (jusqu'ici, j'avais un iPod 3G avec un syst&#232;me de boutons ).

Pour la batterie, je te r&#233;pond d&#232;s que possible (mon achat date d'hier, je suis entrain de la recharger compl&#232;tement)...


----------



## r0m1 (6 Octobre 2007)

Coucou &#224; tous, 

Pour ce qui est de la qualit&#233; vid&#233;o, je rejoins divoli, l'&#233;cran a un magnifique rendu !!! Seul petit probl&#232;me, les tremblements dus aux voyages en bus. Je m'explique, je prend r&#233;guli&#232;rement le bus, et les tremblements occasionn&#233;s par la route sont un peu handicapant, rapport &#224; la taille de l'ipod pour visionner tranquillement la vid&#233;o.  

S'agissant de la molette, elle n'est pas trop petite, elle est juste , je trouve, plus r&#233;active que celle de mon nano 1ere g&#233;n&#233;ration ou du 5G de mon fr&#232;re; donc de temps en temps il m'arrive de manquer de pr&#233;cision. 

Enfin, pour ce qui est de l'autonomie, visionnage d'un film d'1h30 + &#233;coute intensive des musiques + montrer &#224; tout le monde comment cover flow rend imp&#233;cable sur cette petite machine + jouer aux jeux =j'ai encore un peu de batterie, pour au moins 2h 00 de musique.  

Pour le reste tout a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;j&#224; dit, aucun sentiment de fragilit&#233; par rapport &#224; ce produit. le seul b&#233;mol se trouvera peut &#234;tre dans les &#233;couteurs dont la qualit&#233; a toujours &#233;t&#233; un peu en dessous de l'ipod a mon go&#251;t.


----------



## divoli (6 Octobre 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> ... le seul b&#233;mol se trouvera peut &#234;tre dans les &#233;couteurs dont la qualit&#233; a toujours &#233;t&#233; un peu en dessous de l'ipod a mon go&#251;t.



Perso, et pour &#234;tre tout-&#224;-fait juste, je n'utilise plus (depuis longtemps) ces &#233;couteurs fournis avec l'iPod. Je les trouve mal adapt&#233;s &#224; l'oreille et inconfortables.
J'utilise les &#233;couteurs Apple iPod In-Ear.


----------



## iota (6 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

pour info, le firmware 1.0.2 est disponible pour les iPod classic et nano G3.
Plus d'infos ici.

@+
iota​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (6 Octobre 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Enfin, pour ce qui est de l'autonomie, visionnage d'un film d'1h30 + écoute intensive des musiques + montrer à tout le monde comment cover flow rend impécable sur cette petite machine + jouer aux jeux =j'ai encore un peu de batterie, pour au moins 2h 00 de musique.



Juste pour confirmer. Je vais être obligé de le laisser tourner toute une nuit pour réussir à vider la batterie au moins une fois. Parce qu'en le connectant régulièrement pour mettre à jour ical et ajouter des videos tous les 2-3 jours, impossible de la vider.

Côté video justement, j'ai regardé "Le magazine de la santé" dessus quotidiennement pendant 4 semaines et je n'ai ressenti aucune gène. Si on veut être tatillon, les schémas du corps humains présentés dans l'émission sont parfois un peu petit.

Et concernant la molette, je la trouve un peu petite et basse par rapport à ma main. Ceci dit, j'ai plutôt de grandes mains. Disons que j'étais plus à l'aise avec le 2G. Avec l'habitude, on s'y fait ceci dit, du coup je n'y fait plus du tout attention.



iota a dit:


> pour info, le firmware 1.0.2 est disponible pour les iPod classic et nano G3.
> Plus d'infos ici.​



Il paraitrait qu'elle améliore les performances de Coverflow. Je n'ai aps beaucoup d'albums sur mon nano pour le moment (parce que beaucoup de videos), peut être 25 album.. du coup ça ne ramait pas spécialement. Et je ne ressens pas d'amélioration particulière.
Pour les bugs censés être corrigés.. je ne les avais absolument pas noté sur mon Nano et tout continu à bien se passer


----------



## iota (6 Octobre 2007)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Il paraitrait qu'elle améliore les performances de Coverflow. Je n'ai aps beaucoup d'albums sur mon nano pour le moment (parce que beaucoup de videos), peut être 25 album.. du coup ça ne ramait pas spécialement. Et je ne ressens pas d'amélioration particulière.


Je viens de tester, je trouve effectivement que la nouvelle version charge les images plus vite (j'ai moins souvent l'image grise à la place de la pochette).

@+
iota


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2007)

je ne sais pas si c'est l'endroit...mais concernant le ipod classic, il semble y avoir des petites merdouilles niveau rapidit&#233; d'inferface...qu'en est-il, pour ceux qui ont fait l'achat, et qui ont, par exemple, d&#233;j&#224; un 3G? Il y a de la latence lorsqu'on navigue dans les menus? Parce que bon, l'essentiel est l&#224;.


Autre point: est-ce possible d'utiliser les docks des pr&#233;c&#233;dentes g&#233;n&#233;rations (3G) ou faut-il recracher au bassinet?


----------



## ficelle (8 Octobre 2007)

Un petit coucou depuis mon iPod touch reçu ce matin !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> Un petit coucou depuis mon iPod touch reçu ce matin !



Et, tes impressions?  Ça vaut pas l'os?


----------



## ficelle (8 Octobre 2007)

impressions en cours... :love:


----------



## Luke58 (8 Octobre 2007)

Il y a une option "Sous-titres oui/non" dans les réglages vidéo de l'iPod (classic dans mon cas).
Savez-vous à quoi elle sert ?


----------



## CERDAN (8 Octobre 2007)

Active l'option et tu verra


----------



## Gwen (9 Octobre 2007)

&#192; lire les sous-titres s&#8217;ils sont incorpor&#233;s &#224; ta vid&#233;o. C'est a dire aucune vid&#233;o a ce jour n'est compatible avec ce service a ma connaissance.


----------



## ederntal (9 Octobre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> À lire les sous-titres sils sont incorporés à ta vidéo. C'est a dire aucune vidéo a ce jour n'est compatible avec ce service a ma connaissance.



Ils doivent préparer les futurs films vendus sur itunes avec subtitles


----------



## Gwen (9 Octobre 2007)

C'est exactement &#231;a. Je pense que c'est surtout pour vendre des films aux Latino-Am&#233;ricains. Le march&#233; leur &#233;chappant actuellement.


----------



## clochelune (9 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Perso, et pour &#234;tre tout-&#224;-fait juste, je n'utilise plus (depuis longtemps) ces &#233;couteurs fournis avec l'iPod. Je les trouve mal adapt&#233;s &#224; l'oreille et inconfortables.
> J'utilise les &#233;couteurs Apple iPod In-Ear.




merci pour l'info
j'avais d&#233;j&#224; tent&#233; d'autres &#233;couteurs in ear qui m'ont d&#233;&#231;ue, mais les apple in ear, pourquoi pas!
ne manque plus que la venue de nouveaux &#233;tuis car l'iPod Nano prend tr&#232;s vite la poussi&#232;re et les traces de doigts

je l'ai re&#231;u aujourd'hui (command&#233; pour ma m&#232;re, avec gravure, bonne entente avec UPS)



impressions par rapport &#224; mon iPod Photo : tr&#232;s bonnes
je vais m&#234;me m'en offrir un rouge!

petite photo &#224; l'appui









la molette n'est pas trop petite, je trouve qu'on la manie facilement, l'iPod tient dans le creux de la main, est &#233;pais comme deux cartes de cr&#233;dit

je n'ai pas encore tout tent&#233; puisque pour avoir les pochettes d'album sous cower flow il faut un compte iTunes Store, j'attends donc le retour de ma m&#232;re  pour le lui activer!

il fonctionne sur son PC, pas de cdrom de fourni, je lui avais install&#233; iTunes, des podcasts france culture et trois albums class&#233;s en liste de lecture pour qu'elle puise avoir un aper&#231;u...

l'embabllage est tr&#232;s simple avec juste iPod Nano, cordon USB pour le brancher et le charger, petit livret, autocollants apple, adaptateur pour station d'accueil, &#233;couteurs

je le trouve vraiment maniable, c'est vrai que &#231;a fait une diff&#233;rence de taille et d'utilisation en rapport &#224; l'iPod photo, mais je trouve que c'est plus simple encore...

l'&#233;cran est tr&#232;s bien portionn&#233; &#224; mon go&#251;t, il est aussi grand que celui de mon iPod photo quand l'iPod Nano est bien plus petit... mais &#231;a fait vraiment une belle impression d'&#233;quilibre selon moi

l'outil de recherche semble vraiment int&#233;ressant
j'aime beaucoup l'horloge mondiale, le r&#233;pertoire de notes

moi qui n'avait jamais tent&#233; justement l'option vid&#233;o, ni les jeux, je vais tester cela!

8 Go c'est quand m&#234;me un tout petit peu juste car si on veut mettre photos, vid&#233;os et podcast en plus de la musique (avec plus de 3000 photos), il faudra faire un choix draconien

c'est aussi pour &#231;a que je garde mon iPod photo et prendrai le Nano en compl&#233;ment puisque je d&#233;couvrirai la vid&#233;o notamment, et les jeux (je r&#234;ve de mettre Tetris et PacMan!!)

mais les premi&#232;res impressions quand &#224; l'iPod restent tr&#232;s positives
ne manque plus qu'&#224; voir comment fonctionne la vid&#233;o...

UNE REMARQUE : &#224; droite, il y a une petite bande grise comme un ascenseur qui monte et descend suivant le d&#233;filement de la molette et des morceaux...
cela n'est pas tr&#232;s agr&#233;able selon moi, je ne comprends pas tellement l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ce petit ascenseur de d&#233;filement

deux photos pour expliquer (d&#233;sol&#233;e pour la couleur sombre, mais on voit bien la barre de d&#233;filement dont je parle) :












mais sion, le rendu des couleurs sur l'&#233;cran est bluffant par rapport &#224; celui de mon iPod Photo


la charge de l'iPod Nano s'est faite tr&#232;s rapidement, &#231;a aussi, c'est appr&#233;ciable

seul hic : pourquoi donc cette barre &#224; droite qui alourdit la navigation, en plus elle se fait sur trois morceaux environ ?

sinon, j'ai test&#233; CowerFlow (sans les images des disques, j'attends que le compte iTunes Store soit activ&#233 et je trouve que c'est une tr&#232;s belle id&#233;e, on voit bien les titres, la navigation et la recherche gr&#226;ce &#224; CowerFlow sont plus simple que sur mon Ipod photo o&#249; je mettais des plombes &#224; faire d&#233;filer le tout dans mes listes de lecture...


edit oups, quand je vois l'iPod Touch post&#233; par La Mouette, je me demande si je ne vais pas craquer pour celui-ci plus que pour le Nano Rouge (mais vraiment je trouve que la navigation est tr&#232;s fluide, ce qui &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; la cas avec les anciens iPod, mais &#231;a s'am&#233;liore... l'ajout de CowerFlow me plait franchement bien)

enfin, entre les 8 Go du Nano, et les  8 ou 16 Go l'iPod Touch, y'a de quoi h&#233;siter (c'est juste le prix du Touch qui me retient un peu et sa Rev A puisque grande nouveaut&#233;... mais c'est tr&#232;s attractif aussi!!)


----------



## r0m1 (9 Octobre 2007)

Salut clochelune, pour les  pochettes d'albums tu t'emb&#234;tes pour rien. Tu va sur google images, tu tapes le nom de l'album, il te sort l'image de la pochette, tu prends celle qui te convient (g&#233;n&#233;rallement les dilmensions sont 300X300) tu cliques gauche sur l'image => enregistrer l'image sur le bureau, puis glisser d&#233;poser dans le menu information de la chanson ou de l'album en entier.


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ...ne manque plus que la venue de nouveaux étuis car l'iPod Nano prend très vite la poussière et les traces de doigts...



Ca arrive gentiment.

1
2 (en plusieurs couleurs)
3
4
...

Perso, j'ai commandé un Biscuit. :love:


----------



## clochelune (9 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ca arrive gentiment.
> 
> 1
> 2 (en plusieurs couleurs)
> ...



j'aime le No R&#234;ve, mais c'est pas donn&#233;!
le Biscuit semble int&#233;ressant

tu acc&#232;des donc directement &#224; la molette comme sur mon &#233;tui MCA ?

ici






ou ici






si tu as une photo perso &#224; l'appui de ton iPod dans son &#233;tui, &#231;a me plairait 

mais l'&#233;tui Biscuit &#233;tant sur MacWay, site que j'appr&#233;cie, je suis assez  tent&#233;e...

ils sont tous personnalis&#233;s avec les couleurs de l'iPod nano, &#231;a c'est pas mal ;-)

enfin, ma m&#232;re pr&#233;f&#232;rera peut-&#234;tre le No R&#234;ve

et MERCI &#224; Rom pour ton astuce...


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2007)

Ben je l'ai commandé aujourd'hui.

Mais tu as des photos sur le site de MacWay.


----------



## clochelune (9 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben je l'ai command&#233; aujourd'hui.
> 
> Mais tu as des photos sur le site de MacWay.



oui je les ai vues sur ton lien
et je suppose donc qu'on a l'acc&#232;s direct &#224; la molette...

il semblerait dixit le fiche technique

" L'ergonomie est pouss&#233;e au maximum gr&#226;ce &#224; un design qui facilite l'appui des fonctions avant/arri&#232;re de la molette tactile dont le fonctionnement est parfaitement pr&#233;serv&#233;.

Tr&#232;s pratique, un film plastique &#224; placer au dos de l'iPod pour &#233;viter que ce dernier ne soit ray&#233; par d'&#233;ventuelles poussi&#232;res dures lors de son insertion dans le "Biscuit".

Unique, un adaptateur dock est fourni afin de permettre le fonctionnement de votre iPod, m&#234;me recouvert de l'&#233;tui "Biscuit", avec vos enceintes pour iPod. "

en plus il est vendu avec un tour de cou, toujours tr&#232;s pratique je trouve car c'est ainsi que je le trimballe quand je l'&#233;coute...


quand tu re&#231;ois, si tu peux mettre une petite photo ;-) ?

EDIT pour le moment, le vert n'est pas encore disponible, juste noir, blanc et bleu...
bon, on va attendre un tout petit peu!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Octobre 2007)

Pur&#233;&#233;&#233;e vous saviez vous que l'image bascule selon l'orientation de l'iPod? C'est de la balle &#231;a!!! 

Ici y a des photos.


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> quand tu reçois, si tu peux mettre une petite photo ;-) ?




OK. Faut que j'emprunte un APN... 



Aurélie85 a dit:


> Purééée vous saviez vous que l'image bascule selon l'orientation de l'iPod? C'est de la balle ça!!!



Ah ben tu débarques, toi...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Octobre 2007)

youhou jviens d'avoir mon ipod touch 16 Go ))


----------



## clochelune (9 Octobre 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> youhou jviens d'avoir mon ipod touch 16 Go ))



tu nous diras tes impressions surtout!!!!
profites bien de la d&#233;couverte!

OK Divoli, quand tu pourras pour les photos...


----------



## Charly777 (9 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Purééée vous saviez vous que l'image bascule selon l'orientation de l'iPod? C'est de la balle ça!!!



Le commandant et son équipage vous remercie d'avoir choisi la compagnie "Ipod Touch je planes", vous souhaitant un bon séjour et au plaisir de vous revoir sur nos vols !  


Sinon, sans être un scoop, l'idée d'un ical modifiable n'est donc plus à exclure. Ok c'est dans l'actualité mais j'avais prévenu que c'était pas un scoop.

Du coup, le bestiaux m'interresse fortement... :rateau:   
Toute façon on peut pas réagir sur l'actualité ! :rateau:


----------



## Nico IR (9 Octobre 2007)

Ca y est, mon apple center a re&#231;u mon iTouch 16 gg, c'est vraiment hallucinant, quelle avanc&#233;e technologique, c'est pr&#233;cis, c'est facile, intuitif !!!
Tout le reste, vous savez ce qu'il fait ce touch, mais c'est la facilit&#233; et la pr&#233;cision qui me bluffe, &#231;a devient un vrai plaisir de voir une vid&#233;o, de regardez des photos, de surfer sur youtube, d'aller sur le net .... tout cela dans un truc qui rentre dans une poche !

Je suis vraiment surpris et combl&#233; par le produit ! Manque plus qu'une application mail et la nouvelle mise &#224; jour promis par Jobs avec iCal qui en fera un vrai PDA !


----------



## yakkuru (10 Octobre 2007)

Nico IR a dit:


> Ca y est, mon apple center a reçu mon iTouch 16 gg, c'est vraiment hallucinant, quelle avancée technologique, c'est précis, c'est facile, intuitif !!!
> Tout le reste, vous savez ce qu'il fait ce touch, mais c'est la facilité et la précision qui me bluffe, ça devient un vrai plaisir de voir une vidéo, de regardez des photos, de surfer sur youtube, d'aller sur le net .... tout cela dans un truc qui rentre dans une poche !
> 
> Je suis vraiment surpris et comblé par le produit ! Manque plus qu'une application mail et la nouvelle mise à jour promis par Jobs avec iCal qui en fera un vrai PDA !



Je suis du même avis ... J'ai recu mon Touch vendredi dernier, avec un livreur TNT delirant "wesh style" mon gardien n'en revenait pas ...
Bref, j'adore mon nouveau bébé. Il me permet de suivre une formation d'anglais sur le net tous les midi avec un petit hot spot wifi !
les videos ont un superbe rendu. A chaque fois que je le sors je pense aux gens autours de moi ... heureux d'en voir un ... j'écoute les commentaires de ceux pensant que c'est une iPhone (l'iPod Touch ayant moins de place dans les journeaux) ... et c'est parti pour une démo rapide et alléchante que seul le prix arrête ... mais l'envie est là !

Je suis supra content, vivement les nouvelles applis ! Je crois que même s'il fallait les payer (comme un jeu ipod) ce serait un plus pour ce petit bijou.

L'attente valait la peine !!!​


----------



## MamaCass (10 Octobre 2007)

Peux tu me confirmer que l'on ne peut "entrer" de nouvelles saisies dans l'agenda ?

Merci


----------



## yakkuru (10 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Peux tu me confirmer que l'on ne peut "entrer" de nouvelles saisies dans l'agenda ?
> 
> Merci



Pour le moment dans l'ipodTouch cela est bridé !
On ne peut que lire l'agenda (comme les autres ipod)

La phrase de l'animateur a l'apple expo était "ce n'est pas un smartphone" ...mouais !

Donc actuellement : saisie des contacts possibles ... agenda bridé !

Comme le dis le communiqué paru sur macg, cela pourrait faire l'objet d'une mise à jour prochaine.​


----------



## MamaCass (10 Octobre 2007)

Merci, j'esp&#232;re bien que &#231;a se fera, sinon le clavier ne servirait qu'&#224; surfer ? :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

non, il sert aussi pour les contacts, la recherche, l'itunes store etc


----------



## MamaCass (10 Octobre 2007)

Merci Paul, enfin c'est pas tr&#232;s logique que l'on puisse ajouter un contact, surfer sur le net et ne pas ajouter un &#233;v&#232;nement dans iCal.

Ou alors, c'est une fa&#231;on de vendre du .Mac, les gens qui ont le compte .Mac peuvent ajouter un &#233;v&#232;nement &#224; leur calendrier via le net, non ?



edit : on m'informe dans l'oreillette  que l'on ne peut pas ajouter d'entr&#233;e dans iCal via le web, d&#233;sol&#233;e.


----------



## huexley (10 Octobre 2007)

Google calendar et le tour est jou&#233;, Gmail etc&#8230; On a m&#234;me un &#233;diteur de texte tableur, le tout en ligne, je vois pas vraiment l'int&#233;r&#234;t de .Mac dans ce cas, encore moins des "hacks" du iPhone pour avoir ical&#8230; Suffit de Synchroniser son iCal avec Google Cal et hop


----------



## yakkuru (10 Octobre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Google calendar et le tour est joué, Gmail etc On a même un éditeur de texte tableur, le tout en ligne, je vois pas vraiment l'intérêt de .Mac dans ce cas, encore moins des "hacks" du iPhone pour avoir ical Suffit de Synchroniser son iCal avec Google Cal et hop


Ce raisonnement est correct si tu considères que tu as forcément accès à internet ! Ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous, hors un rendez-vous se note en le recevant, pas une fois qu'on s'est deplacé pour avoir le net.
Je pense donc que des soft sont les bienvenus pour cela : mail pour écrire des mails à l'avance et les expédier par la suite, ical pour prendre ses rendez vous, etc ...

Je suis sur Paris ... donc c'est tranquile pourtant dans le métro, je ne capte pas ... enfin pas encore ...ca viendra  ​


----------



## Gwen (10 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> edit : on m'informe dans l'oreillette  que l'on ne peut pas ajouter d'entrée dans iCal via le web, désolée.



ET pourquoi on ne peut pas?

le clavier n'est pas opérationnel sous Safari?


----------



## Kukana (10 Octobre 2007)

vous me conseillez quoi ....?

l'iPod touch ou le classic ?

en prenant compte que je l'achete au usa.




merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

&#231;a d&#233;pend vraiment de ce que t'en fait, c'est un choix entre un grand espace de stockage, et un gadget hyper chouette :love:


----------



## divoli (10 Octobre 2007)

Oups. C'est comme ça que tu définis ton iPod Touch; un "gadget" ?


----------



## Kukana (10 Octobre 2007)

oui c'est vrai que sa ne depend que de moi mais bon le touch et vraiment tres beau mais le classic aussi


----------



## divoli (10 Octobre 2007)

Quelqu'un a-t'il essayé de passer des vidéos sur ce Touch ? Qu'est-ce que ça donne niveau qualité ?

Parce que je lis des commentaires très contradictoires à ce sujet...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oups. C'est comme ça que tu définis ton iPod Touch; un "gadget" ?



ben non mais je veux dire que les fonctions que le touch a en plus que le classique sont un peu gadget, mais je ne veux pas dire gadget comme un truc de pochette surprise mais comme des fonctions strictement fun  



Kukana a dit:


> oui c'est vrai que sa ne depend que de moi mais bon le touch et vraiment tres beau mais le classic aussi



moi qui ai vu les deux et qui en ai un  je préfère largement le design du touch !!



divoli a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t'il essayé de passer des vidéos sur ce Touch ? Qu'est-ce que ça donne niveau qualité ?
> 
> Parce que je lis des commentaires très contradictoires à ce sujet...



depuis la mise à jour 1.1.1 les problèmes d'écran ont été réglés  maintenant c'est comme l'iPhone ou du moins presque, en tout cas la qualité est magnifique 
Même sur youtube ! la vidéo se charge en 2-3 secondes et la qualité de vidéo dépasse même les vidéos sur l'ipod parfois !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Octobre 2007)

Apres une journée d'utilisation deux trois choses sur l'ipod touch !

Tout d'abord les points négatifs :

- la première synchro est vraiment vraiment longue... Je regrette le temps ou le firewire etait de mise... 
- je suis un peu embeté par l'accelerometre, parfois l'image de se tourne pas en panoramique alors je dois refaire tourner l'ipod, pas tres grave mais un peu embetant !
- le dos de l'ipod qui se raye facilement 
- un certain nombre de fois mon clavier est passé de azerty en qwerty sans que je touche a rien, puis il est revenu a la normale apres...
- le reposoir en plastique ridicule qui a tendance a pas etre stable..
- ical pas editable...

Les points positifs :

- Il est vraiment super beau et ultra fin, quand j'etais dans le tram a strasbourg tout a l'heure, les gens m'ont regardé bizarrement et se demandait quel etait ce petit truc dans mes mains 
- l'interface est vraiment sublime comme on peut le lire un peu partout sur le net, j'en suis très satisfait !
- safari est vraiment genial
- l'ecran me semble de bonne facture et regarder des series sur ce joujou se fait sans problème



Je suis vraiment amoureux de mon nouveau touch... J'espère qu'apple va changer d'avis et créer un sdk pour l'ipod touch et l'iphone parce que des applications en plus ca serait pas de refus :love: :love:


----------



## F118I4 (10 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de m' acheter un &#233;tui en plastique rigide transparent pour mon iPod Nano 3G *i&#231;i
*et c' est exactement ce que je cherchais (c' est quasiment le m&#234;me que l' &#233;tui iClear) je le trouve bien.


----------



## dmo95 (10 Octobre 2007)

Je n'ai pas vu l'iTouch mais en effet ce doit être du plus belle effet !! Mais bon je pense que ceux qui ont craqué pour ce petit bijoux sont impatient, et regreteront la sortie proche je l'éspère de l'iPhone (avant les fêtes QUAND même).

J'ai pu approcher l'iPod nano et le classic, le nano est vraiment réussi voir même trop réussi !! Sinon pour l'iPod classic je ne trouve pas grande différence et personellement je prefferais le design de la géneration précedente...avec bien sur la nouvelle interface qui elle même magnifique à conditions de ce prendre la tête pour avoir toutes les pochettes d'albums et singles, du boulot en perspective !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> - un certain nombre de fois mon clavier est passé de azerty en qwerty sans que je touche a rien, puis il est revenu a la normale apres...



ça c'est un bug que j'ai remarqué ! Le clavier est en QWERTY quand on rentre le mail d'un contact >_<


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Mais bon je pense que ceux qui ont craqué pour ce petit bijoux sont impatient, et regreteront la sortie proche je l'éspère de l'iPhone (avant les fêtes QUAND même).


Ce n'est pas mon cas  et celui d'autres que je connais 
Moi dès l'annonce de l'iPhone j'avais dit que j'attendrai une version iPod, car mes portables je les abîme alors que les iPod je les chouchoute 
Et je n'aime pas avoir (je sais c'est ridicule) un produit apple dépendant d'un forfait ou d'un opérateur...



dmo95 a dit:


> J'ai pu approcher l'iPod nano et le classic, le nano est vraiment réussi voir même trop réussi !! Sinon pour l'iPod classic je ne trouve pas grande différence


moi aussi j'ai été vachement déçu du changement !!
Autant l'iMac ils ont réussi à faire du renouveau réussi autant avec le classique c juste un changement de texture presque >_<


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Moi dès l'annonce de l'iPhone j'avais dit que j'attendrai une version iPod, car mes portables je les abîme alors que les iPod je les chouchoute



14 ans. Dejà plusieurs gsm à mon actif.  

_Moi je_ me demande si on peut copier une image d'une page web à partir du iPod Touch?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> 14 ans. Dejà plusieurs gsm à mon actif.


lol ben juste 3 >_< et les modèles à 1 euro 



Khyu a dit:


> _Moi je_ me demande si on peut copier une image d'une page web à partir du iPod Touch?


je voulais faire ça pour avoir un fond d'écran et j'ai pas réussi >_<


----------



## divoli (11 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Et je n'aime pas avoir (je sais c'est ridicule) un produit apple dépendant d'un forfait ou d'un opérateur...



Non, ce n'est pas ridicule. On est nombreux à penser la même chose. Cette politique commerciale est particulièrement détestable (et la législation française protège justement le consommateur pour éviter ce genre de pratique, ce qui expliquerait en partie les difficultés de l'iPhone à apparaitre dans l'hexagone). Je préfère encore, en ce qui me concerne, attendre l'apparition d'un clone...

Beaucoup préfèreront de facto le Touch à l'iPhone.

Mais il est vrai que, techniquement, ces 2 appareils (iPhone et Touch) correspondent vraiment à une avancée technologique indéniable.


----------



## boom187 (11 Octobre 2007)

boujour, jai juste une question, j'aimerais savoir si le ipod touch possede des jeux, comme les ipod nano, de la génération précende?


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2007)

Ipod touch recu, je post ici avec  :love:


----------



## CERDAN (12 Octobre 2007)

boom187 a dit:


> boujour, jai juste une question, j'aimerais savoir si le ipod touch possede des jeux, comme les ipod nano, de la génération précende?



Pas de jeux....pour l'instant


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Pas de jeux....pour l'instant


http://www.apple.com/webapps/ ?


----------



## huexley (12 Octobre 2007)

Petit post depuis mon touch 16go et vraiment c esr superbe je suis juste surpris par la lenteur de l aquisition des réseaux wifi


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Octobre 2007)

Jaillbreak et apptapp installer de mani&#232;re ais&#233;e sur mon ipod touch, les fonctions marchent et les applications tierces aussi


----------



## CERDAN (12 Octobre 2007)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4435359 a dit:
			
		

> http://www.apple.com/webapps/ ?



Ca fait pas longtemps que c'est sorti ca  ...:love:

La semaine prochaine, je vais concentrer une heure ou deux chez Bemac pour voir cet iPod Touch qui semblent rigouresement être la machine de rêve :love: .
C'est vrai, je ne l'ai pas encore vu et encore moins essayé :rose: ...:modo: . 
Je regarde les commentaires et je vois que quand on l'essaye , on le trouve mieux que qaund on le voit :love: .


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Octobre 2007)

Aux possesseurs d'ipod touch, la capacit&#233; de stockage ne vous oblige pas &#224; faire des choix trop difficiles sur la musique et les videos que vous y mettez ? Sachat qu'en plus il faut un peu de place pour les applications tierces si vous en mettez ?
Je demande &#231;a parce que mon Nano a vite fait de se remplir entre la musique et les videos, et je me demande si ce n'est pas frustrant in fine un si grand &#233;cran avec si peu de place.


----------



## Kukana (12 Octobre 2007)

je reviens d'un apple premium reseller dans lequel j'ai des contact et j'ai pu tester l'iPod touch !
Moi choix et définitivement fait entre le touch et le classic


touch! 16 Go


importé des usa a la fin d'octobre


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Octobre 2007)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Aux possesseurs d'ipod touch, la capacité de stockage ne vous oblige pas à faire des choix trop difficiles sur la musique et les videos que vous y mettez ? Sachat qu'en plus il faut un peu de place pour les applications tierces si vous en mettez ?
> Je demande ça parce que mon Nano a vite fait de se remplir entre la musique et les videos, et je me demande si ce n'est pas frustrant in fine un si grand écran avec si peu de place.



Dans mon cas j'ai 9Go de musique 1go de photos 4go de film pour le moment  mais bon les films ils tournent, donc pas de problème pour moi


----------



## xao85 (12 Octobre 2007)

Moi faut que je case 21 Go de musique...


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Petit post depuis mon touch 16go et vraiment c esr superbe je suis juste surpris par la lenteur de l aquisition des réseaux wifi



tu a aussi installer ça sur ton mac ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2007)

moi je l'ai install&#233; mais pour moi il y a deux d&#233;fauts :
1) On est oblig&#233; de passer par Safari, ce n'est pas une application dans le touch/iPhone
2) C'est payant alors que l'apple remote est gratuite >_<


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2007)

la remote Apple ne marche pas mon PowerMac G5  et puis j'ai la pochette sur l'ipod :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2007)

oui c'est vrai, mais c'est pas donn&#233; >_<
Si c'&#233;tait 3 euros je l'aurais d&#233;j&#224;


----------



## huexley (13 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> tu a aussi installer ça sur ton mac ? :love:



le site est raide pour le moment Visiblement les iPod Touch arrivent et les serveurs de Alloysoft n'y étaient pas préparés 


Bon mon MBP ayant du rester au boulot pour réanimer un raid0 je me suis vu obligé de passer la soirée avec ce Touch pour aller sur internet Et vraiment c'est la grande classe. Il a parfois des comportement étrange comme un site qui ne se charge plus sans raison ou perte de connexion (meebo) par exemple, et tout ces problemes surviennent quand on a plusieurs pages d'ouvertes


J'ai pas mal de petits reproche à lui faire :

Un dock MINABLISSIME, pas de pochette de rangement (une calquée sur le ipod video aurait été impec)
J'aimerai que le nom du réseau Wifi s'affiche en haut à gauche au lieu de "ipod" (nan sans rire c'est un iPod ??)
Pas de possibilité de passer d'un jour à l'autre dans le calendrier en les faisant défiler avec le doigt
Pas de Wallpaper,
Le module Youtube c'est de la merde en branche, lent quand il veux bien y aller, pleins de videos qui ne passent pas 
Pas de possibilité de télécharger des fichiers temporairement et de les synchroniser avec le Mac, pas de lecteur de ebook/pdf et
Pas de stockage des réseaux Wifi (la c'est la honte)
Quelqu'un arrive t-il à faire marcher le reveil :rose: moi il note que c'est l'heure mais ne sonne pas 


Malgré tout ces défaut c'est une vraie merveille, fluide beau pratique, de très loin le meilleur iPod jamais crée (je ne considère pas le iPhone) et clairement l'un des meilleurs objects de geek existant


J'espère que Apple va vite nous l'enrichir de fonctionnalité comme le mail ou de la messagerie instantanée, un gestionnaire de notes etc


----------



## fredintosh (13 Octobre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Pas de stockage des réseaux Wifi (la c'est la honte)


Attends, ça veut dire que t'es obligé à chaque fois de resaisir les mots de passe quand tu veux surfer sur ton réseau privé chez toi ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Pas de possibilité de télécharger des fichiers temporairement et de les synchroniser avec le Mac, pas de lecteur de ebook/pdf et



j'arrive a lire les petits pdf via safari


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Pas de Wallpaper,


ben il y en a pour la page d'unlock !


huexley a dit:


> Le module Youtube c'est de la merde en branche, lent quand il veux bien y aller, pleins de videos qui ne passent pas&#8230;


Moi c'est super rapide !


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> ben il y en a pour la page d'unlock !
> 
> Moi c'est super rapide !



Non &#231;a rame  a tiens il n'y a pas de cedile sur le clavier du iPod touch :rateau:


----------



## huexley (13 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'arrive a lire les petits pdf via safari




Super, je parlais de stockage local ;-P


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Dans le test sur igeneration, ils parlent de mémorisation des réglages wifi


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Attends, ça veut dire que t'es obligé à chaque fois de resaisir les mots de passe quand tu veux surfer sur ton réseau privé chez toi ? :mouais:



bien sur que non


----------



## fredintosh (13 Octobre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> bien sur que non



Ben alors, quel est le problème évoqué par Huexley ?


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ben alors, quel est le problème évoqué par Huexley ?



j'en sais rien 
j'ai rentré ma clé wep une fois pour toutes et aucun souci après.


----------



## xao85 (13 Octobre 2007)

Je l'ai vu  Le touch!!! :love::rateau:  J'ai faillit craquer mais sinon jai plus les sous pour Léopard... raaaaaa


----------



## ficelle (13 Octobre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Pas de stockage des réseaux Wifi (la c'est la honte)



j'ai deja enregistré les pass d'une dizaine de réseaux et la connexion se fait en toute transparence sans réclamer à nouveau le pass... par contre, il serait intéressant de voir la liste des réseaux mémorisés et de pouvoir y faire le ménage.


----------



## huexley (13 Octobre 2007)

Mea culpa je devait être fatigué hier


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Non ça rame  a tiens il n'y a pas de cedile sur le clavier du iPod touch :rateau:



reste appuié sur c et glisse le doigt vers le haut 
Magie il est est là le ç


----------



## huexley (13 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Non ça rame  a tiens il n'y a pas de cedile sur le clavier du iPod touch :rateau:









 Avec le nombre de fautes que tu fais, cela devrait passer inaperçu si tu ne met pas de cedile  :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2007)

A tiens il y a un hotspot a chatelet qui permet de connaitre l'etat du trafic sncf/ratp, ça va me servir jeudi  :rateau:


----------



## Kukana (13 Octobre 2007)

iPod touch commandé suite a un essai chez un apple premium reseller a montpellier j'en suis tomber amoureux

et bien sur du 16 Go


----------



## ficelle (14 Octobre 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Jaillbreak et apptapp installer de manière aisée sur mon ipod touch, les fonctions marchent et les applications tierces aussi
> 
> Edit : Notes et weather marche bien  Je suis encore a la recherche des plist de iphone mail pour le tester..



pareil, et tout va bien...


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2007)

j'essais cet apr&#232;m :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (14 Octobre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> pareil, et tout va bien...



C'est pas un iPhone   ? Je croyais que les applis sur le site apple n'&#233;taient pas "t&#233;l&#233;chargables" et que c'&#233;tait des adresses WEB ...


----------



## CERDAN (14 Octobre 2007)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4435359 a dit:
			
		

> http://www.apple.com/webapps/ ?



Comme ceci, utilisées avec safari.


----------



## silverkingz design (14 Octobre 2007)

on pourrait ouvrir un topic avec les applis testées qui fonctionnent?
(+ petit résumé et liens ou autre pour les download)

?? non?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2007)

silverkingz design a dit:


> on pourrait ouvrir un topic avec les applis test&#233;es qui fonctionnent?
> (+ petit r&#233;sum&#233; et liens ou autre pour les download)
> 
> ?? non?



ici


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2007)

Rappel: ce fil n'a pas &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233; dans le but de devenir un lieu d'&#233;change des diverses bidouilles, ill&#233;gales ou pas, que l'on peut faire subir &#224; l'iPod touch.

Merci d'en rester aux r&#233;actions.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> A tiens il y a un hotspot a chatelet qui permet de connaitre l'etat du trafic sncf/ratp, ça va me servir jeudi  :rateau:



pour information c'est le seul acces wifi ouvert au niveau des RER a chatelet


----------



## ticus (14 Octobre 2007)

Quelqu'un a des infos sur la commercialisation en magasin de l'iPod Touch ?

(à la fnac par exemple ?)

Merci


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2007)

acheter en magasin a Paris vendredi matin


----------



## ticus (14 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> acheter en magasin a Paris vendredi matin




quel magasin si c'est pas indiscret ?


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2007)

ticus a dit:


> quel magasin si c'est pas indiscret ?



Et quel modèle ? Il semblerait qui si l'on arrive à trouver le 8 Go assez facilement en magasin, c'est apparemment loin d'être le cas pour le 16 Go...


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2007)

un 8 Go, faite le tour des revendeurs agr&#233;e, ils en n'ont au compte goutte


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2007)

A la Fnac, il semblerait qu'elle lâche toute la sauce dès demain...


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2007)

j'en ai baver :rateau:


----------



## anthoprotic (14 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'en ai baver :rateau:



Il y a toujours eu quelque chose que je voulais savoir: si tu fait une mise à jour éventuelle (qui sortira dans 2 mois peut-être, qui sait), est-ce que tu perdra tout tes nouvelles applications ou ton ipod touch sera inutilisable ou les deux?


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2007)

retour en r&#233;glage d'usine :rateau:


----------



## anthoprotic (15 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> retour en réglage d'usine :rateau:




Il y a un CD de réinstall ou quoi? 

Mais si tu veux avoir des widgets comme la météo, disponibles sur le iPhone mais pas sur le iPod touch, je peux downloader le widget sur le site d'Apple et l'installer? Comment procéder, surtout pour ne pas rendre inutilisable l'iPod Touch!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Octobre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Il y a un CD de réinstall ou quoi?
> 
> Mais si tu veux avoir des widgets comme la météo, disponibles sur le iPhone mais pas sur le iPod touch, je peux downloader le widget sur le site d'Apple et l'installer? Comment procéder, surtout pour ne pas rendre inutilisable l'iPod Touch!



Installe les apps de l'iphone sur le touch est illegal


----------



## anthoprotic (15 Octobre 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Installe les apps de l'iphone sur le touch est illegal




N'importe quel widgets du site d'Apple alors!


----------



## chounim (15 Octobre 2007)

moins d'un giga je crois...environ 600Mo...


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2007)

ne pas pouvoir augmenter/diminuer le volume en mode coverflow, c'est un peu concon, non? A moins que quelque chose ne m'&#233;chappe


----------



## Kukana (15 Octobre 2007)

j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait fourni avec l'ipod touch un support pour le faire tenir debout
j'aimerais avoir les avis des possesseur sur l'objet et des photos si possible ....?



merci


----------



## CERDAN (15 Octobre 2007)

Il parait deja qu'il n'est pas tr&#232;s stable.


----------



## Kukana (15 Octobre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait fourni avec l'ipod touch un support pour le faire tenir debout
> j'aimerais avoir les avis des possesseur sur l'objet et des photos si possible ....?
> 
> 
> ...



no photos ?


----------



## ederntal (16 Octobre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> no photos ?



Patience!!!
On peux le voir sur la revue photo de blogeek.
ICI


----------



## CERDAN (16 Octobre 2007)

ederntal a dit:


> Patience!!!
> On peux le voir sur la revue photo de blogeek.
> ICI



Très belles photos


----------



## Kukana (16 Octobre 2007)

merci beaucoup 
il n'as pas l'air super stable


mais les photos sont superbes


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (16 Octobre 2007)

Test&#233; quelques longues minutes (le temps de faire le tour des applis/r&#233;glages) &#224; la fnac des Halles &#224; Paris et... c'est &#233;poustouflant.
Autant &#231;a semble rapide en video, autant en vrai c'est r&#233;ellement rapide ! Totalement fluide, &#224; part Safari (le temps de charger les pages quoi...)
Reste que sans quelques applis tierces (ill&#233;gales malheureusement&#224;, je trouve qu'il perdrait &#233;norm&#233;ment de son int&#233;r&#234;t.

Bref, mon Nano risque de laisser place au Touch tr&#232;s bient&#244;t


----------



## samoussa (16 Octobre 2007)

j'ai essayé le touche 8 go aujourd'hui. L'ecran est superbe, par contre il était assez lent  pour passer en verticale(2,3 secondes pour changer d'orientation) j'imagine que c'est juste celui là


----------



## iota (16 Octobre 2007)

Salut,



samoussa a dit:


> j'ai essay&#233; le touche 8 go aujourd'hui. L'ecran est superbe, par contre il &#233;tait assez lent  pour passer en verticale(2,3 secondes pour changer d'orientation) j'imagine que c'est juste celui l&#224;


Je suis en train de jouer avec (mon fr&#232;re c'est fait un petit plaisir).
Effectivement, j'ai constat&#233; le m&#234;me "probl&#232;me". En fait lorsque l'iPod est &#224; plat, le capteur n'est pas tr&#232;s r&#233;actif. Par contre, quand tu tiens l'iPod face &#224; toi, pas de probl&#232;me.
J'en d&#233;duis que l'acc&#233;l&#233;rom&#232;tre (il en existe de deux sortes, 2D et 3D) ne d&#233;tecte que des changements de positions dans un plan.

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (17 Octobre 2007)

Ce n'est pas un "problème", il est fait pour ne détecter le changement d'orientation que sur le plan vertical, et ça me semble plus logique comme ça au fond.

En passant, il est certes en démonstration dans certaines Flac, par contre côté disponibilité à la vente, ils repasseront. Tout leur stock actuel est déjà réservé :/
Je vais voir si je le trouve ailleurs sur Paris...

Et je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais on dirait que la sortie de l'iPod Touch a boosté les ventes des Nano ! Ils sont en rupture de stocks sur les modèles 8Go


----------



## iota (17 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

petite information, comme indiqu&#233; pr&#233;c&#233;dement, mon fr&#232;re a achet&#233; un iPod touch 8Go, qui a un petit probl&#232;me. En fait, il y a une poussi&#232;re d&#233;rri&#232;re l'&#233;cran qui est particuli&#232;rement visible (surtout quand le fond est blanc, ce qui n'est pas rare ).
Le probl&#232;me a &#233;t&#233; pris en charge par le SAV et un nouvel iPod lui sera fourni.

Sinon, ce nouvel iPod est vraiment une merveille :love:

@+
iota


----------



## lianis (17 Octobre 2007)

En effet, une merveille. Cependant je lui trouve un défaut (2 en fait) :

     - le premier : comme beaucoup je trouve qu'il manque cruellement d'applications

     - le second : la partie superieur de l'engin, au dessus de l'écran est trop grande... et trop vide... sur l'iPhone se trouve à cet endroit l'écouteur pour les conversations téléphonique, ce qui "casse" cette grosse surface vide... et c'est plus joli, que là "ça fait bizare".


----------



## yvos (17 Octobre 2007)

c'est bizarre, j'ai le sentiment que la qualit&#233; du son (quoi, un ipod, c'est fait pour &#233;couter de la musique, nan?) est moins bonne que sur mon 3G et nano 1G? Par ailleurs, &#231;a me fait un tr&#232;s l&#233;ger gr&#233;sillement dans le casque lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton pour &#233;teindre l'&#233;cran...&#231;a le fait aussi, chez vous? 
A la pratique quotidienne dans les transports bond&#233;s, il me semble moins pratique les ipods d'avant (volume plus commande simple->commercialisation d'une t&#233;l&#233;commande ad-hoc totalement indispensable &#224; mon avis) En plus, il y a toujours quelqu'un pour mater ce que je fais 

Difficile de changer ses habitudes apr&#232;s des heures et des heures de navigation sur les pr&#233;c&#233;dentes g&#233;n&#233;rations, malgr&#233; la superbe interface.


----------



## DrFatalis (17 Octobre 2007)

C'est, à mon sens, le gros, l'énorme problème de ce genre d'ipod video.

- l'ipod "classique" était fait pour être écouté: discret, seul les écouteurs étaient visibles, il pouvait parfaitement se manipuler "en aveugle". On pouvait l'utiliser dans les transports en commun pas en grêve (gnerk gnerk! ), en se baladant (les charmes de la balladodiffusion en Balladurama! ) ou en faisant son jardin (oui, j'avoue: il faut cultiver son jardiin :rateau: :rateau: ).

Ici on change de paradigme, comme dirait le postmoderne pédant (y en a t'il d'autres ? ): le touch est un appareil qui se regarde, qui se regarde trop même dirais - je: ormis le rôle de "microTV" dans les transports parisiano-parisianesques, il ne peut pas, la plupart du temps, être utilisé de façon péripatétitienne love: ) car il monopolise trop votre attention (comme ces ridicules autoradios avec ecran 14 pouces et DVD pour le con-ducteur...). En plus, même en fonction "robinet à musique" (mince, j'ai claqué tant de péze pour un truc même pas pratique à manipuler en aveugle, merci apple!), son utilisation est moins intuitive que celle du bon vieil ipod des familles...

En outre, il reclame vos deux mains! Si on fait le compte:
- ipod classique: utilisable partout, un doigt + 2 oreilles nécéssaires
- Ipod touch: très peu utilisable, deux mains +2 yeux+ deux oreilles nécéssaires, une absence totale de voisins envieux et patibulaires ainsi que l'usage, par les Lutéciens que le monde nous envie, de bodygards solidement charpentés dans les contextes fortement criminogène (certains endroits et à certaines heures dans les transports en commun...) 

Alors, je pose (enfin) la question: au delà du fun, du hype, du bel objet, de la performance interfacique: qu'apporte l'ipod touch  par rapport à l'ipod classic (couleur)
J'oserai répondre: dans la plupart des cas, rien sinon des emm...

(Ceci dit, perso j'en aurai bien l'utilisation comme remplaçant de macbook si il pouvait faire tourner des présentations keynote lié à un videoprojecteur - ce serait ze-ultimate-weapons-of-the-deadly-dead du conférencier lambda, comme votre serviteur...)


----------



## samoussa (18 Octobre 2007)

la seule réponse selon moi est l'accès internet.

la video c'est à exclure (de manière simple comme sur un archos par exemple). Là où l'ipod etait une révolution, l'ipod touch est une évolution. l'interface claque mais dans une utilisation quotidienne il est clair que l'ipod classic est + pratique.


----------



## trevise (18 Octobre 2007)

L'Ipod touch permet de surfer, et rien que &#231;a justifie son achat pour quiconque n'a pas de portable et ne veut pas s'encombrer d'un pav&#233; de 2 kg au moins (ce qui est mon cas ). Quant &#224; la vid&#233;o, j'utilise cette fonction avec ma PSP dans le train (2h40 pour partir en week-end dans ma famille), et franchement, un petit &#233;pisode de Dexter, &#231;a fait bien passer le temps et &#231;a se regarde parfaitement sur ce genre d'&#233;cran, car le format TV est bien adapt&#233; (peu de plans larges).

Pour avoir essay&#233; le Touch &#224; la Fnac  Digitale, c'est tr&#232;s difficile de ne pas craquer...


----------



## DrFatalis (18 Octobre 2007)

"L'Ipod touch permet de surfer,"

C'est donc en fait beaucoup moins un ipod qu'un minibook.
Accessoirement, ce surf necessite quand même d'être dans un milieu germanopratien (ou macdonalesques) où pullulent des bornes wifi en libre accés....
Pour le surf dans le train, j'ai comme un doute...
Pour la miniTV OK, d'ailleurs je me dis qu'un tel objet me permettrai d'emporter et de regarder facilement les conférences d'itunes U....

(je cherche un prétexte pour acheter vu qu'en fait je ne quitte que rarement mon chateau)....


----------



## Charly777 (18 Octobre 2007)

Je te rappelle que l'ipod touch ne fait pas fonction disque dur donc du coup pour l'instant il est impossible, quand bien même il existerait une quelconque sortie numérique, de brancher le touch à un retropro + enregistrer dessus son cours à donner et diffuser.

C'est bien dommage, j'avais jamais pensé à ce genre d'utilisation et  c'est vraiment pas bête...

Soupir...


----------



## Gwen (18 Octobre 2007)

Suffit d'exporter sa pr&#233;sentation en Quick Time. Pas de soucis de diffusion ensuite.


----------



## trevise (18 Octobre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> "L'Ipod touch permet de surfer,"
> 
> C'est donc en fait beaucoup moins un ipod qu'un minibook.
> Accessoirement, ce surf nécessite quand même d'être dans un milieu germanopratien (ou macdonalesques) où pullulent des bornes wifi en libre accés....
> Pour le surf dans le train, j'ai comme un doute...



Pour le surf dans le train, effectivement, tu peux laisser tomber, mieux vaut regarder la TV. Par contre, j'aime beaucoup le surnom que tu donnes au Touch : Minibook. Avec l'annonce du SDK, c'est vrai que le Touch pourrait bien devenir ça (même si la capacité est pour l'instant limitée).


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2007)

bon, après quelques temps d'utilisation non jailbreakée, je confirme mon sentiment: cet ipod est un peu batard. A mi chemin entre un PDA baclé et un ipod.
Du coup, je trouve cela finalement un peu décevant.

Ok, l'interface déchire :love:
Ok, c'est rapide et superbe :love:

Mais je trouve son utilisation, sur l'aspect musique, moins intuitive et moins immédiate que les ipod précédents (il faut dire qu'elle était vraiment excellente).

Du coup, ceux qui veulent l'utiliser principalement pour la musique devraient quand même se tourner vers les autres ipods, qui restent selon moi imbattables, et rester zen face à l'interface (c'est pas simple :love: )

Par contre, c'est sûr qu'il y a un gros potentiel à venir avec cette bestiole, mais là aussi, ça ne sera pas forcément le meilleur choix, avec l'iphone qui débarque bientôt.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (22 Octobre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Par contre, c'est sûr qu'il y a un gros potentiel à venir avec cette bestiole, mais là aussi, ça ne sera pas forcément le meilleur choix, avec l'iphone qui débarque bientôt.


Le problème de l'iPhone c'est son prix mensuel quand même.
D'ailleurs, depuis sa sortie en France, l'iPod Touch s'en sort comment au niveau des ventes ?
 J'ai bien noté qu'il n'était pas super facile d'en trouver de dispo et qu'à la Fnac (entre autre), ils sont souvent réservés à l'avance. Mais ça ne signifie pas obligatoirement qu'il se vend bien, il y a peut être juste un stock trop faible au vu de la demande.


----------



## ederntal (22 Octobre 2007)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Le problème de l'iPhone c'est son prix mensuel quand même.



J'ai très très hate de savoir le tarif des abonnements chez orange. Si c'est trop "lourd" pour moi, je me rabatterais vers un nano :-/


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2007)

ederntal a dit:


> J'ai très très hate de savoir le tarif des abonnements chez orange. Si c'est trop "lourd" pour moi, je me rabatterais vers un nano :-/



et puis pour téléphoner ça sera pratique le nano...


----------



## Kukana (22 Octobre 2007)

^^
pourquoi se rabattre vers le touch qui n'est rien de moi que l'iphone sans le téléphone ?


----------



## CERDAN (22 Octobre 2007)

Pour ceux qui pref&#232;re garder leur portable, je pense qu'un iPod touch conviendrai..c'est mon cas


----------



## arar92 (22 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Pour ceux qui prefère garder leur portable, je pense qu'un iPod touch conviendrai..c'est mon cas


C'est le mien aussi, et pas envie de changer d'opérateur. Je suis ravie que l'itouch existe ! J'attends toujours le mien, toujours pas "expédié" dans le suivi de commande de l'AS.


----------



## CERDAN (22 Octobre 2007)

Faute de moyen et d'acheteurs pour mon 80 Go, je suis bloqu&#233; aussi...


----------

